# 

## the_anonim

Witam 

W moim Dzienniku Budowy

Jak części osób nie odpowiada mi forma klasycznego dziennika wiec wątek rozpoczynam tutaj myślę że to najlepsze miejsce na mój dziennik. Budowa rozpoczęta tak naprawdę w maju 2016r i prowadzona szaleńczym pędem w pojedynkę do prawie końca grudnia dlatego brak czasu na dziennik. Na dzień dzisiejszy mamy  SSO :smile: . I z powodu pogody na zewnątrz i wyczerpanego źródełka finansowego w końcu mam czas na rozpoczęcie dziennika z czego się bardzo cieszę.

Na początek trochę suchych nudnych faktów. Budowa odbywa się w woj. świętokrzyskim w okolicy Pińczowa. Realizowana na dzień dzisiejszy w 90% tymi recami :smile: . Projekt indywidualny o prostych założeniach: energooszczędność przede wszystkim, prosty w budowie (czytaj tani w realizacji) i z wieloma pomysłami zaciągniętymi z tego forum :hug: . Dobra reszta w praniu bo zdjęcia wiecej mówią.

Działka


Rzuty


Fantazja mojego projektanta :smile:  (dom raczej monochromatyczny będzie niż tak ja tu)


Rzut parteru (tu oczywiście wizja umeblowania projektanta ale nie tak bardzo odbiegająca od inwestorskiej :smile: )


Cd nastąpi :smile: 
czyli płyta fundamentowa (a ta jest ciekawa)

----------


## mayek

Kształt domu nie sprzyja energooszczędności jak i ekonomiczności w budowie (dużo ścian względem powierzchni).
Okna na południowy-zachód też nie są najszczęśliwszym wyborem. Latem może być piekło, więc przemyśl jakiś system zacienienia.

O ile dobrze rozumiem to nie da się już z tym nic zrobić, więc życzę powodzenia i czekam na więcej relacji z budowy. :smile:

----------


## the_anonim

:welcome:  witam cię




> Kształt domu nie sprzyja energooszczędności jak i ekonomiczności w budowie (dużo ścian względem powierzchni).


I tak i nie  :smile:  ściany to pikuś 110m2 bloczka komórkowego natomiast płyta i dach to duży koszt w przypadku parteru ale tu zrobiłem parę myków aby było energooszczędnie i w miarę tanio




> Okna na południowy-zachód też nie są najszczęśliwszym wyborem. Latem może być piekło, więc przemyśl jakiś system zacienienia.


Spoko wszystko obmyślone, bez żaluzji fasadowych ani rusz, poza tym szkło od południa to podstawa pasywnych budynków. U mnie pierwsze był projekt budynku a potem szukanie działki pod ten dom z fasadą na południe :yes: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## the_anonim

To zaczynamy od płyty.
Założenia: ciepło,tanio(własnymi siłami),  najprościej jak się da (bo w końcu po co mam sobie utrudniać :smile: ) i upychamy tam wszystko co się da żeby potem było z górki.

Efekt:
Płyta fundantentowa grzewcza, 20cm XPS, 20cm beton, zbrojenie rozproszone, i wszystkie instalacje w płycie (kanaliza,cwu,elektryka,ogrzewanie podłogowe,rekuperacja)
Płyta robiona na gotowo czyli zatarta (na dzień dzisiejszy niczym nie będzie przykrywana :smile: ) inaczej mówiąc gotowa podłoga w domu.

Wymiana gruntu 



I gotowe (dwa dni z nami :smile: 



Mam nadzieję że zdjęcia są czytelne

----------


## the_anonim

Kanalizacja



Równamy pod XPS (jak przy kostce brukowej rurki łata i heja)

Pierwsza warstwa XPS (10cm potem będą dwie warstwy po 5cm ale o tym później)

----------


## the_anonim

Gotowa pierwsza warstwa. 
Jutro więcej bo zaraz żona mnie zabije za głośne klikanie myszką :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam,
po rzucie domu wnioskuje że dach będzie z wiązarów, zatem czemu rekuperacja w płycie? Jak i po co ? Więc będę zagladał i życzę powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## the_anonim

Witam cię :welcome:  
sebcioc55 u mnie. Nie skromnie powiem że twój dziennik jest jednym z częściej odwiedzanych przeze mnie :smile: 
Co do dachu źle wnioskujesz. Drewno BSH i izolacja nakrokwiowa ale dojdziemy do tego.

----------


## the_anonim

Druga warstwa XPS (5cm) poza tym zrobione burty wysokość docelowa, jak widać zrobiłem trochę inaczej opaskę przeciw wysadzeniową po prostu pierwsza wartwa XPSa poszła szerzej tak mi doradził "tmann" 



Przyjechały prezenty od kolegi "Vega"

I tak pojawiają się dwie osoby z forum które mi pomogły bardzo przy płycie, ale podziękuję im w osobnym wątku bo naprawdę wiedza i chęć dzielenia się nią powala.

----------


## the_anonim

Zaczynamy rozkładać rurki o wody ciepła zimna do wszystkich punktów (rurki rehau od Vegi) 

Pojawiają się skrzynki od rekuperacji na przymiarkę (hand made na zamówienie :smile:  żadne inne nie wchodziły w rachubę ze względu na rozmieszczenie wylotów) poza tym w tle widać gdzie będzie rozdzielacz od wody, a obok przepusty na wszystkie instalacje

Równolegle z nami (czyli ze mną i moim bratem) pracują elektrycy(może to zabrzmi śmiesznie ale ja się po prostu nie znam na kabelkach :smile: )
 


Kable są po prostu rozkładane na XPSie i przyłapywane takimi plastikowymi spinkami wciskanymi  kciukiem przez chłopaków od elektryki i tak przez dwa dni (palce im się wyrobiły na pewno :smile: )

----------


## the_anonim

to ten moment gdzie zacząłem się zastanawiać czy dobrze robię :smile:  


tutaj widać dylatację, jest potrzebna ponieważ płyta 22m czyli tak naprawdę mam dwie płyty w cenie jednej :yes: 

Zaczynam układać rekuperację

----------


## the_anonim

Lecimy dalej
Jeśli chodzi o rekuperację stosuję system do umieszczania rur w wylewce.
http://www.ground-therm.com/images/p...echnologia.pdf
tu jest wszytko o tym systemie choć ground therm widzę że podaję przepływ na poziomie 60m3/h większość firm podaje 45m3/h
Ja akurat mam system innej firmy(nie pamiętam) ale niema żadnych różnic poza ceną oczywiście :smile:  czy to ground therm VF133 czy Comair ventiflex plus plus (to są te najbardziej znane) 

Dla przypomnienia jesteśmy na poziomie 15cmXPS, w warstwie 5cm XPSa robiłem zagłębienia lutownicą aby ułożyć rurki od wody w otulinie (taka by się zlicowały z XPSem) na to układamy kable od elektryki ( ja to określam wszystko co do wysokości głowy :smile:  gniazdka włączniki itp itd) a potem rekuperacja.



Po prawej skrzynka nawiewna po lewej wyciągowa, dużo było planowania po to by żadne przewody od wentylacji się nie krzyżowały dlatego też skrzynki były robione na zamówienie (no i wyszły taniej niż oryginalne :smile: )

Pomieszczenie techniczne: elektryka zabezpieczona woda gotowa na rozdzielacz i przepusty na zewnątrz fi110 plus parę fi50(chyba)

----------


## the_anonim

Ostania warstwa XPSa 5cm.(licuje się z rurami od rekuperacji) czyli mamy docelowe 20cm ocieplenia

Tu już każda płyta była klejona żeby wszystko było równo dlatego też te cegłówki na płytach


I gotowe plus burty zabezpieczone płytą osb (płyta tak przycięta aby potem od razu wykorzystać ją na szalunek wienca  :smile: )



Czy ktoś wie czemu zdjęcia są wyświetlane w takich miniaturkach w wątku i czy da się dodawać więcej niż 5 załączników z komputera w jednej wiadomości?

----------


## the_anonim

Robimy dalej ja plus żonka
Rozkładanie foli dwie warstwy(warstwa poślizgowa dla betonu)

Ale wcześniej belki zbrojeniowe pod ściany nośne czyli po obwodzie (dodatkowo przy dylatacji)

90% strzemiączek i tworzenia belek (15x30cm) robiła żonka dzięki temu cudowi (super sprawa dla kogoś kto z budownictwem nie jest za pan brat)


Folia i zbrojenie na swoim miejscu

----------


## the_anonim

Teraz coś z cyklu czerwono mi :smile: 
Ogrzewanie podłogowe (wielkie podziękowania dla kolegi Vega1)
Ogrzeanie na rurkach Rehau RAUTHERM S 17x2,0 (krążki po 500m u mnie razy 3), mocowanie na szynach w odstępach 10cm system podwójny meander( jak się nie mylę tak to się nazywa) obwody od 120m do 140m (tak tak) 10pętli wszystko liczone przez zespół Rehau. 





Dodam tylko że podłogówkę zrobiliśmy z żoną w dwa dni, mega gorące dni 37*C plus czarna folia od dołu, rurki układa się bosko są tak miękkie jak masło :smile:

----------


## the_anonim

jeszcze parę szczegółów

podłogówka z patentem od Vegi1 czyli bez rozdzielacza próba robiona na połączeniu początku z końcem.W płycie są wykonane dwa połączenia pierwsze 500m z drugą i potem druga z trzecią pięćsetką zrobione przez przedstawiciela Reahau  (firma daje na to dożywotnią gwarancję nie ma się czego bać)

Dodam jeszcze że przedstawiciel przyjechał specjalnie nadrabiając trasę do mnie na 15min roboty, wielki szacunek firma naprawdę bardzo solidna, miałem tysiąc pytań przez tel. i ani razu nie zostałem zbyty tylko szczegółowo mi wszystko wyłożono. No i oczywiście polecam produkty choć nie należą do tanich.

----------


## the_anonim

Nadszedł ten czas aby to kończyć.
Czyli lejemy Beton (tutaj wielkie podziękowania dla tmann-a)
Beton B30 20cm docelowo,  zbrojenie rozproszone, poszło 32m3 (albo 34 nie pamiętam) trzy gruchy, pompa i firma z polecenia do wylania i zacierania (to druga i ostania ekipa jaka była u mnie na budowie do dnia dzisiejszego  przypominam mam obecnie SSO)
Lejemy na wieczór 16/17godz. o 19 było po wszystkim.

Pierwsze wszystko zabezpieczyłem czyli kanalizacyjne rury według patentu tmann-a na rurę fi110 nakładamy f160 reszta po prostu grubą taśmą dylatacyjną 30cm wysoką  a elektryka jest w plastikowych rurkach. Na zdjęciu widać też rury spiro fi200 od skrzynek rekuperacji zamontowane na czas wylewania betonu. Tak że żadna instalacja(poza podłogówką) nie styka się z betonem który coś tam będzie pracował, w końcu to płyta grzewcza.


Lejemy (to znaczy chłopaki leją a ja stoję z rękami w kieszeni W KOŃCU :popcorn: )

----------


## sebcioc55

Bardzo very nice  :smile:  dużo się mówi o wszystkim w płycie ale to pierwsza taka realizacja pełną gębą  :popcorn:  czym będziesz zasilał podłogówkę? bo sporo tych rur. Bezwładność takiej płyty będzie dosyć spora, ale do przyzwyczajenia  :wink:  
Wciąż mnie ciekawi ta wentylacja... nawiewy i wywiewy będą w ścianach? Na jakich wysokościach?
BTW: skoro taka konstrukcja dachu to wszystko na widoku i sufit aż pod połać dachu?

----------


## the_anonim

cd.


Nie mam za dużo zdjęć z tego etapu bo betonu trochę zostało i musiałem go szybko gdzieś zagospodarować :smile: 
o godz 19 chłopaki skończyli i się zabrali a potem o 23.00 pojawiła się ekipa do zacierania (dwóch ludzi jeden który był przy wylewaniu betonu i drugi który zajmuje się tylko zacieraniem). Chłopaki robili(podobno) całą noc. Byłem ich sprawdzić koło 3 w nocy fajnie to wyglądało na wiosce ciemności egipskie a u mnie na działce jupitery rozstawione i łuna że było widać z kilometra :smile: . Niestety pogoda się nie sprawdziła (padało dość mocno o 5 rano) płyta miała być zatarta na lustro ale wyszło na 4-. Nie jest źle ale beton na pewno będzie dodatkowo szlifowany aby wyglądał tak ja chcę. Już wstępnie się rozglądałem maszyna wypożyczenie 200zł/doba plus 30zł za każdy starty milimetr z kamieni ścienrych (mam nadzieję że nie będzie źle).

Myślę że poza pogodą przyczyniła się też ekipa od zacierania, chłopaki jak zobaczyli ile jest dziwnych rzeczy wystających z płyty to od razu zaczęli kręcić że pewnie się nie uda i w ogóle. Robili do 10 rano od 24 i co ciekawe jak przyjechałem o 8 rano chcieli się zbierać powiedziałem że jeszcze mają robić 2godz. i to co zrobili przez te dwie godziny (1/3 płyty) wygląda najlepiej choć twierdzili że już za późno i beton już złapał. Życie :smile: 
Potem płyta sobie dojrzewała pod folią przez tydzień (regularnie podlewana z własnej studni  :Cool: )
Hmm nie mam żadnych fotek dokładnych, muszę poszukać bo na pewno gdzieś były 


Córa ostro podlewa płytę


I to chyba wszystko w telegraficznym skrócie z etapu płyt. Który trwał prawie miesiąc, z tego przez 2 tygodnie miałem brata do pomocy potem tylko ja plus ewentualnie żonka no i większość popołudniami bo pracować też trzeba.
Mam nadzieję że choć trochę komuś pomogą moje wpisy.

----------


## the_anonim

> Bardzo very nice


 Bardzo dziękuję




> dużo się mówi o wszystkim w płycie ale to pierwsza taka realizacja pełną gębą


Też mi się tak wydaje że pierwsza ale to przez rekuperację. Bo podobnych już jest dość sporo wystarczy pogadać choćby z Vegą




> czym będziesz zasilał podłogówkę? bo sporo tych rur. Bezwładność takiej płyty będzie dosyć spora, ale do przyzwyczajenia


No właśnie zauważyłem że trochę mało opisałem swoją inwestycję. Ogrzewanie PPC max 5kw tylko nocna taryfa dzięki bezwładności, rozpędzanie takiej płyty to około 1tydz  (według tmann-a) stopień po stopniu.



> Wciąż mnie ciekawi ta wentylacja... nawiewy i wywiewy będą w ścianach? Na jakich wysokościach?


Na dziś rury wystają ponad płytę przy samych ścianach (jak zacznę wklejać fotki z budowy ścian wszystko będzie jaśniejsze) docelowo będzie jakaś normalna wysokość nie wiem 2,7m każda rura jest umiejscowiona w takim miejscu w aby łatwo było ją zamaskować jakiś karton gipsem rura ma 52x133mm tylko puszka rozprężna jest większa,  coś się wymyśli jak będę na tym etapie budowy. 



> BTW: skoro taka konstrukcja dachu to wszystko na widoku i sufit aż pod połać dachu?


EXACTLY :Cool:

----------


## Kaizen

Podziwiam. Ja zrezygnowałem z płyty z kilku względów - głównie koszty, ale nie tylko. Miałem obawy przed upchnięciem ogrzewania w płycie a tu proszę - wszystko... Bałbym się. Zwłaszcza, czy coś nie zostanie uszkodzone w czasie chodzenia po tym. Bo po wylaniu to już pewnie trudno coś uszkodzić. Chociaż, tak szukając strachów, większość jest pod płytą, nie otulone betonem i mogą tam być (chyba?) spore naprężenia czy przesunięcia.

Czy dobrze rozumiem, że rury od wentylacji nie są niczym odizolowane od płyty? To chyba dodatkowo ogrzeje powietrze nawiewane (i to jest fajne IMO) ale też niepotrzebnie ogrzeje powietrze wywiewane. Ciekawy jestem efektów

Fajnie że ktoś przeciera szlaki i to opisuje. Łatwiej będzie mi podejmować decyzje przy budowie następnego domu.




> Czy ktoś wie czemu zdjęcia są wyświetlane w takich miniaturkach w wątku i czy da się dodawać więcej niż 5 załączników z komputera w jednej wiadomości?


Jak wrzucasz funkcją forumową, to wrzuca coś takiego:



```
[ATTACH=CONFIG]379220[/ATTACH]
```

Jak chcesz, żeby zdjęcie pojawiło się "normalnie" to bierzesz ten numerek, i "ubierasz" go w takie znaczniki:



```
[IMG]http://forum.muratordom.pl/attachment.php?attachmentid=379220[/IMG]
```

I wtedy wygląda to tak:



Też duże zdjęcia trochę pomniejsza i trzeba kliknąć prawym przyciskiem myszy i wybrać "pokaż obraz" (albo podobnie - zależnie od przeglądarki) a czasami jeszcze potem lupę.

----------


## the_anonim

Kaizen Witam cie u mnie :welcome: 



> Bałbym się. Zwłaszcza, czy coś nie zostanie uszkodzone w czasie chodzenia po tym. Bo po wylaniu to już pewnie trudno coś uszkodzić. Chociaż, tak szukając strachów, większość jest pod płytą, nie otulone betonem i mogą tam być (chyba?) spore naprężenia czy przesunięcia.


Co do uszkodzenia w trakcie budowy to wiesz jak robisz u siebie to uważasz bał bym się jak by to robiła ekipa bez doświadczenia po drugie robisz próbę ciśnieniową tuż przed wylanie betonu i masz pewność a rekuperacja tam nie ma czego uszkodzić te rury są naprawdę solidne tak jak kable elektryczne które trochę bardziej obrywają prowadzone po ścianach niż po "miękkim" XPSem. No i pamiętaj o jednym u mnie nic nie ma styku z betonem dlatego jestem spokojny




> Czy dobrze rozumiem, że rury od wentylacji nie są niczym odizolowane od płyty? To chyba dodatkowo ogrzeje powietrze nawiewane (i to jest fajne IMO) ale też niepotrzebnie ogrzeje powietrze wywiewane. Ciekawy jestem efektów


Tylko folia budowlana 2x, też jestem ciekaw efektów ale na chłopski rozum chyba będzie tak jak mówisz. 

Odgrzebałem parę fotek z tel żony (są szczegóły w pomieszczeniu technicznym)






Ps ten sposób to chyba na dodawanie zdjęć z serwera(np fotosik.pl) a z dysku chyba się tak nie da.


*Koszty PF* (pewnie trochę po łebkach ale z grubsza tak to wygląda):

Koparka 2700 (120zł/h)
Piasek 6500 (320 za wywrotkę 25t)
Geowłóknina do wykopu, folia pod beton, szpilki itp 1000
XPS 13680 (38m3 360/m3)
Kanaliza 950
Drut wiązałkowy pianki pistole itp 350
Zbrojenie klasyczne 1400 (około 500kg)
Zbrojenie rozproszone 4250 (około 550kg)
Beton 5600 ( 32m3 185zł/m3)
Rurki CO i CWU 6300 (~1500mb)
Otulina rurek CWU 110
Rekuperacja 6400 
Klipsy do podłogówki i szyny 550
Płyta OSB na szalunek 500
Elektryka 1800 (1000 materiał 800 robocizna)
Robocizna 2000 (wylewanie betonu i zacieranie całonocne)

*Razem:*
54 090
Co daje przy 155m2 płyty kwotę 348zł/m2

----------


## Kaizen

> Ps ten sposób to chyba na dodawanie zdjęć z serwera(np fotosik.pl) a z dysku chyba się tak nie da.


Fotki dodajesz najpierw "normalnie" załączasz, a potem przerabiasz i zamiast tego ATTACH używasz IMG - i podstawiasz ten numer, który ma załącznik

----------


## aiki

Jak dodajesz zdj to w oknie w którym piszesz kliknij dwa razy na zdjęcie. Wyskoczy nowe okno z edycją.

----------


## Kaizen

> robisz próbę ciśnieniową tuż przed wylanie betonu


Jak człowiek mało czyta, to śpi spokojniej. Ja chyba za dużo się naczytałem. A to historia, jak to przepływ przez jedną pętlę podłogówki był ciągle mały, a to że zostawione ciśnienie w podłogówce na czas wylewek poszybowało w kosmos.
A właśnie - nie trzymałeś hydrauliki i podłogówki pod ciśnieniem w czasie zalewania? Wtedy jakieś załamania czy przewężenia nie tylko są trudniejsze do zrobienia a i wyciek od razu widać.
A czy majster chodzący z wibratorem coś może uszkodzić? No, chyba nie powinien... Ale przy odrobinie pecha jak stanie na koniec pręta dolnego zbrojenia i tenże koniec trafi na coś delikatnego? Albo pechowo nadepnie na drucik zbrojenia rozproszonego i wbiję tę szpilę w rurę? A czy ciśnienie betonu wypadającego z pompy nie mogłoby załamać rury od rekuperacji?

Tak, wiem. Mam talent do wynajdowania potencjalnych problemów. Przydaje mi się do ich unikania zanim się pojawią  :smile: 

Jeszcze mi się skojarzyło - dom jakby pod M3system projektowany. Długo i ciepło o nich myślałem, ale w końcu odpuściłem. Głównie przez specjalne wymogi akustyczne na mojej działce. Ale też trochę innych drobiazgów się przyczyniło.

----------


## the_anonim

Hehe trochę się uśmiałem. Faktycznie to już krok do paranoi :smile:  proponuje Ci kupić metr rurki rehau i parę drucików zbrojeniowy jak zrobisz krzywdę rurce w 10min to masz u mnie piwo. Naprawdę trzeba się postarać żeby im coś zrobić nawet gwoździem.  
Ps. Ja miałem ciśnienie cały czas nabite w rurkach podczas zalewania betonem. A co do rekuperacji trochę się martwiłem bo rury miękły na słońcu ale niepotrzebnie. Wszystko jest ok jutro postaram się wrzucić fotki.

----------


## the_anonim

Co do M3system miałem okazję być w ich domu. W sumie poza sklepieniem wyglada normalnie ale faktycznie ma parę obostrzeń no i tak jak piszesz akustyka. Ale fajnie że jest coś takiego.

----------


## Daniellos_

Ciekawa budowa. Kilka rzeczy faktycznie widzę pierwszy raz. Będę podglądał i kibicował. Widać że wykoncypowałeś wszystko zanim wbiłeś pierwszą łopatę  :smile: 

Ja u siebie kładłem rurki podłogówki kantherm pe bez alu w środku i też nie obawialem sie o nie pomimo faktu, że samemu wielokrotnie zdarzyło mi się stanąc na nich, leżących na zbrojeniu. Nie mają aluminium w środku i w związku z tym nie posiadają "efektu pamięci". Nawet ściśnięta wraca do swojego pierwotnego kształtu.

----------


## the_anonim

Witam cię.



> Widać że wykoncypowałeś wszystko zanim wbiłeś pierwszą łopatę


No nie da się ukryć że trochę głową popracowałem wcześniej ale tego jest tyle że podczas budowy i tak co chwile coś cię zaskakuje :smile: 





> Ja u siebie kładłem rurki podłogówki kantherm pe bez alu w środku i też nie obawialem sie o nie pomimo faktu, że samemu wielokrotnie zdarzyło mi się stanąc na nich, leżących na zbrojeniu. Nie mają aluminium w środku i w związku z tym nie posiadają "efektu pamięci". Nawet ściśnięta wraca do swojego pierwotnego kształtu.


Właśnie mi przypomniałeś:
*TIP* dla tych co płyta przed nimi. Tak jak mówisz rurki tylko jedno warstwowe (chyba tak się je określa) czyli np tak jak ty masz kanther pe-rt(też je chciałem ale pojawił się Vega1 i wziąłem Rehau) czy tak jak u mnie pex -a (b lub c już nie pamiętam). Żadne wielowarstwówki. Choć sam chciałem rurki John Guest bo mają świetny system zaciskowy to niestety mają tylko wielowarstwowe z aluminium w środku.

Ps.
Byłem w twoim dzienniku. Super budowa a jak wrzucę fotki z budowy ścian to stwierdzisz "ej ten gość ukradł mi moje fotki" bo mamy tak naprawdę bliźniacze pomysły i wykonanie.

----------


## the_anonim

Jak będę miał więcej weny na pewno pojawi się wątek o tym co bym zrobił inaczej co poprawił a z czego zrezygnował itp. plus kosztorys każdego z etapów. Na razie postaram się zrobić foto relację do stanu obecnego. Myślę że tak będzie ciekawiej bo 1 fotka to tysiąc słów.

Miałem pokazać jak wygląda rekuperacja od środka.
[IMG]379347[/IMG]

----------


## the_anonim

*ŚCIANY*

Zaczynamy od krótkiego opisu.Ściany nośne tylko po obwodzie domu. Bloczek komórkowy H+H 500 TLMB 24x24x59cm klejony na piankę tytana.
"Ściąga" co jest potrzebne samorobowi :smile: 


Bloczek przyjechał rozładowany HDSem potem paleciakiem rozwieziony po płycie (to tylko połowa palet łącznie poszło chyba 11)

Pierwsze dwa dni to robienie pierwszej warstwy pomagał szwagier murujemy klasyczne na zaprawę (to jedyne dwa dni z betoniarką u mnie na budowie) potem już tylko piana tytan. Budynek po obwodzie ma 65mb minus okna i drzwi wychodzi 50mb (okna wszystkie od podłogi po wieniec)



Ps. dzieki panowie za pomoc w dodawaniu zdjęć ale jak na razie jestem nie reformowalny :smile:

----------


## aiki

Wciśnij edycja postu i potem 2 x klik na zdjęcie. Potem wybierasz pod "size" kolejny większy rozmiar.

----------


## ProStaś

> Ps. dzieki panowie za pomoc w dodawaniu zdjęć ale jak na razie jestem nie reformowalny


Kurde the_anonim przeca tutaj Ci wyszło:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7391121

Zrób tak jak pisałem w tym wątku.
Załóż sobie na fmix konto, a do niego album.
Wgraj zdjęcie/zdjęcia ze swego kompa. Zapisz je w albumie np. pt. budowa.
'Potem klikasz na to zdjęcie, otwiera się, a po prawej stronie masz kilka linków do skopiowania.
Kopiujesz ten: zdjęcie na forum

Kiedy piszesz posta, wklejasz ten link i gotowe.

PS. A budowa extra...tylko zdjęcia małe.... :smile:

----------


## the_anonim

Dzięki, zrobię to starą szkołą z serwera. aiki nie mam takiej opcji po kliknięciu ja size (może to przez przeglądarkę albo dlatego że mam Mac-a?) Nieważne może kiedyś się nauczę :smile: 

Tak to wygląda w praktyce



Ściany pną się do góry.







A tu moje żółte Lambo które ujeżdżałem przez 2m-c (pożyczone z firmy szwagra)

----------


## the_anonim

Tu jeszcze detal rekuperacji, wloty do skrzynek rozprężnych (miałem pełną świadomość że wyjdą w połowie ściany ale tak musiało być ze względu na rury i zbrojenie obwodowe)



Docelowo ułożone jest 9 warstw czyli mamy wysokość 216/217cm do wieńca.

Znowu gdzieś mi trochę zdjęć zniknęło więc płynnie przechodzimy do *ŚCIAN DZIAŁOWYCH* :smile: 

Działówki to silikaty dokładnie Silka e12 Xella (12cm) nie najtańsza ale ma dobrą wymiarowość i co dla mnie najważniejsze ma dziurki na prowadzenie elektryki która u mnie idzie z dołu do góry :smile: . Muruję oczywiście na pianę.



Wstępne przymiarki (pierwsza warstwa na zaprawę z wora)





tutaj jeszcze widok jak wyglądają ściany nośne i widok na salon(6x10m). Ta plątanina rurek to łazienka i za ścianą(jeszcze wirtualną) kuchnia.

----------


## the_anonim

Dla przypomnienia elektryka nie styka się z betonem, kable są w plastikowej rurce która jest ucięta na równo z płytą



na zdjęciu widać rurę od rekuperacji plus elektrykę.



Lecę z pierwszą warstwą (kable na bieżąco idą w górę do docelowej wysokości) widok na łazienkę



Widok z salonu na strefę nocną czyli 3 pokoje i łazienka





*PSTRYK MAGICZNĄ RÓŻDŻKĄ*



i mamy połowę wysokości :cool:

----------


## the_anonim

tak to kleiłem 



Gdy doszedłem do momentu że nie było już żadnych kabli do góry olewałem układanie tak aby się zgadzały dziury w bloczkach.



No i gotowe :smile: 



Od lewej duże okno 3x2.16m (master sypialnia :smile: ), potem pokój córki okno 1.5x2.16m i trzeci pokój okno też 1.5x2.16m (na razie bez przeznaczenia :smile: )

----------


## the_anonim

tu jeszcze rzut na łazienkę widać brodzik po lewej i po prawej kibel tam też jest jeden z wyciągów od rekuperacji będzie od razu zamaskowany jak przyjdzie stelaż.
Babol się trafił bo jak wylewałem płytę to byłem tak nakręcony że zapomniałem o spadku przy brodziku więc czeka mnie ostre kucie i szlifowanie :big tongue:

----------


## the_anonim

Poza pierwszym dniem gdzie pomagał mi szwagier reszta roboty moja :Cool:

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam,
czekam i czekam ale sie nie doczekałem  :wink:  myslałem ze zobacze ściany aż do dachu, bo ciekawi mnie jak to wygląda od środka. Jaki będzie sufit? Drewniana podbitka? Ściany działowe bedziesz jeszcze murował wyżej? To mniej najbardziej interesuje bo podoba mi się taki pomysł, sufitu do dachu  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Rzeczywiście dużo podobieństw. No ale my budowniczowie stodół musimy trzymać się razem  :smile:  Tylko u Ciebie taki bardziej długi jamnik  :smile: 
No i też na pianę murowałeś  :yes: 

Salon 6x10 - przyznam, że też bym wolał taki prostokąt, a wyszedł mi niestety bardziej w kwadrat, co dla mnie jest mniej ustawną opcją.

----------


## the_anonim

> czekam i czekam ale sie nie doczekałem


Ty chyba jesteś w gorącej wodzie kompany  :big tongue:  wszystko w swoim czasie. Musi być chronologia zachowana. 




> Ściany działowe bedziesz jeszcze murował wyżej?


Tak ale jeszcze tego nie zrobiłem tyle mogę zdradzić.




> bo podoba mi się taki pomysł, sufitu do dachu


To jest nas przynajmniej dwóch na forum :big grin: 




> Tylko u Ciebie taki bardziej długi jamnik


Takie było założenie od początku ma być prosty dach dwu spadowy 25stopni więc optymalnie jest rozpiętość 6m i dlatego taki długi. Połowa (10m) strefa dzienna open space kuchnia jadalnia salon i druga połowa (11m) strefa nocna trzy pokoje i łazienka. Wiatrołap i pomieszczenie techniczne to był przymus więc wylądowały poza głównym budynkiem na północnej ścianie (nawiasem tam jest osobny dach płaski). Według zasady jak najprościej (przynajmniej dla mnie  :smile: )

Ps. wieczorem postaram się dojść relacją do dachu (może :smile: )

----------


## the_anonim

ŚCIANY cd.

szybki rzut na pokoje
(3x4=12m2) pierwszy od kuchni



(3x5=15m2) drugi



(4x6=24m2) trzeci



A teraz etap *WIENIEC* czyli flaki z olejem nudno i długo ja cholera (w moim przypadku dużo tego było bo dom długi i jeszcze 8szt słupów w części salonowej = 1,5m-c pracy conajmniej)

Wymiary to 24x27cm wieniec od razu jest nadprożami nad oknami.  Aha w części "nocnej" są jeszcze  puszczone belki poprzecznie po ścianach pokoi tak żeby lepiej spiąć ściany nośne (tak na wszelki wypadek :wink: ). Poszło około 0,5 tony stali fi12. 
Co do samego szalowania to wykorzystałem patent kolegi Sadysty (tam jest wszytko super opisane więc odsyłam)

----------


## the_anonim

szpilki do murłaty fi18  1m cięte na pół



Końcówka pręta wygięta na giętarce potem nakrętka i duża podkładka (raczej chyba nic tego nie wyrwie :smile: )



tutaj szczegóły szalunku czyli widać białe rurki(elekryczne fi16mm) w środku szpilki fi6 ściągają płytę osb 18mm. Szpilki od murłaty w odstępie około 1,5m przykręcone do strzemiączek drutem ładnie się trzymały podczas lania betonu, dodatkowo zaklejone ducktap-em (warto to zrobić potem mamy ładną czystą szpilkę) 



tu widać zbrojenie tych "beleczek" w poprzek



Budowanie szalunku słupów do salonowych okien (3 okna 3x2,17m)



Wieniec robiłem z żoną (jak się nudziła to się budził się w niej artysta :tongue: )



A tak wygląda moje maleństwo z końca działki ( działka zaczyna przypominać dżunglę nic z nią nie robiłem przez ten rok)

----------


## the_anonim

Zalewanie betonem robiłem ze szwagrem poszło jak dobrze pamiętam 8m3 B30. Zalewaliśmy oczywiście pompą było trochę problemów bo dom długi grucha miała problem z ustawieniem się żeby wszędzie sięgnąć. Sam etap lania bez zdjęć bo wiadomo jak to w dwójkę (jeden na "żółtym lambo" trzyma rurę drugi pcha "lambo")

Niestety przez pośpiech (bo zima już blisko) zdarzyły się ze trzy miejsca gdzie coś rozepchało ale to wina moja brak szpilek w tych miejscach i trochę z mocno wibratorem dawałem :yes: . Tak że będzie trzeba to ładnie pod szlifować (życie)

A to już płyty po rozszalowaniu





Jak to ułożyłem to stwierdziłem że będę robił takie duże donice betonowe żeby płyty zarobiły na siebie (wydałem więcej na płyty niż na beton do wieńca :sad: )

A tu porównanie szpilek (fi6 w zupełności wystarcza do ściągania płyt żadna nie puściła)





Oczywiście gdzieś się zapodziały zdjęcia efektu po rozszalowaniu :bash:  (prawo marphy'ego)
Ale spokojnie będzie widać wszystko przy relacji z dachu.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Ty chyba jesteś w gorącej wodzie kompany  wszystko w swoim czasie. Musi być chronologia zachowana.


hehe no bo to mnie najbardziej interesuje, sam tak chciałem ale nie pykło.




> Budowanie szalunku słupów do salonowych okien (3 okna 3x2,17m)


hmm a dlaczego nie wypuściłeś starterów z płyty do tych śłupów? Moim zdaniem to błąd, bo tak na prawde wtedy te słupy są bez sensu bo nie spinają wieńca z fundamentem, a takie jest chyba ich zadanie. Co na to kierbud? No i powiedz bo miałem się też pytać, tą płytę z opcją "all inclusive" to ktoś projektował, prawda? Zbrojenie rozproszone też nie wszyscy potrafią liczyć. Możesz zdradzić kto Ci to projektował, dla mnie tak na przyszłość, jak to tajemnica to napisz proszę na priv  :wink:

----------


## the_anonim

Hej
Spoko. startery z płyty są :smile:  znajdę zdjęcie na dowód. Zaraz postaram się zacząć dach.

tu ładnie widać:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Hej
> Spoko. startery z płyty są znajdę zdjęcie na dowód. Zaraz postaram się zacząć dach.


A to przepraszam  :wink:  widocznie doszukiwałem się starterów tam gdzie nie powinno ich być. 

BTW: wciąż czekam na ten dach  :cool:

----------


## the_anonim

*DACH*

Czyli moja wisienka na torcie.

Widzę że nie mam zdjęć z części etapów bo z dachem goniłem przed zimną wiec trochę*opiszę pierwsze co i jak a potem fotki.

Pierwsze były rozterki robić przed zimą czy nie niby cześć tematów miałem dogranych ale jeszcze więcej było niewiadomych ale bardzo mi było szkoda ścian i tego że będzie mi się lało do środka i wogóle. 
Decyzja zapadła ROBIĘ! Brat który mi pomagał przy płycie wrócił z zagranicy wiec szybki telefon no i mam pomocnika jakoś będzie.

Wymyśliłem sobie a dokładnie wymarzyłem sobie że chcę mieć prawdziwą stodołę taką*jak z "kolorowych pisemek" czyli bez stropu za miast tego duża przestrzeń i widoczna więźba a co jak marzyć to na całego. No i wyszło mi coś takiego:

Dach dwuspadowy krokwiowo kleszczowy,kąt 25stopni, padło na wymarzone drewno BSH, wiec na pewno musi być izolacja nakrokwiowa (nie wiem czemu ale mam straszną niechęć do wełny tak po prostu). Tutaj wkracza mój konstruktor i mówi masz 22metry długoś domu musimy to jakoś usztywnić żeby nie pływało wiec pojawia się deskowanie. Siadłem i zacząłem ostro myśleć jak to zrobić żeby się nie narobić a za razem żeby mój portfel to udźwignął. JEST- muszę zrobić dwa w jednym czyli deskowanie ale z takiego drzewa aby było to już na gotowo. No i już wszystko było jasne jak będzie przebiegać procedura.
Dodam tylko że od razu jako pokrycie była brana blacha na rąbek. 

Problem był tylko jeden jak to zrobić żeby było jak najlepiej i jak najtaniej. Czyli po staremu wszystko samemu. 

Po kolei 
*Więżba* 
Drewno BSH (czyli tz. klejonka) delikatnie mówiąc nie jest popularna wśród inwestorów indywidualnych, a firmy pośredniczące koszą jak za zborze. Trochę telefonów i udało się. 
Teraz opcja wycinania więźby samemu czy dać komuś.  Jak z nieba spada mi firma niedaleko mnie która ma maszynę CNC tak to się chyba nazywa (z tego ci mi wiadomo dwie są w moim województwie). 
Lecimy! Drewno zamówione tir z kantówkami 12m wali prosto do tartaku, 3 godziny i więźba gotowa (XXI wiek :smile: )

Na drugi dzień przyjechały klocki lego dla dużych chłopców :smile: 









Na samej górze kontrłaty impregnowane suche, pod nimi krokwie, po prawej kleszcze, na dole po lewej krokwie dachu płaskiego a po prawej deska świerkowa sucha 4x12cm (pomyłka dostawcy miała być deska 2x12cm jako łaty pod rąbek)

----------


## the_anonim

Przekroje:

Krokiew 10x20
Kleszcze 8x16

A tu murłata 14x14 drewno też świerk suszone ale już nie klejone (zwykłe). Długość 6m







Ps.
Na zdjęciach widać jak wyszedł wieniec w salonie i słupy, a ten kabel na środku to pod przyszłą wyspę kuchenną. No i rzuca się jeszcze brak ściany szczytowej (dach był robiony na wariackich papierach)

----------


## the_anonim

Teraz rach ciach murłata zaimpregnowana.

Najważniejszy moment chirurgiczna robota wrzucamy ją na winiec (przyjechał kolejny brat :smile: ) robimy w trójkę. Musi być idealnie bo krokwie są zacięte na rozstaw 6,06m (dalmierz w ruch). Czyli albo murłata będzie idealnie równolegle do siebie albo będzie dupa i męczarnia. Na koniec dnia dalmierz pokazuje w każdym miejscu na długości 22m max odchyłkę rzędu 2mm. Jest dobrze.

Zdjęć brak :bash: 

Aha Wieniec mam na wysokości 2.44m( albo 2.45) wyszedł bardzo równo nić nie trzeba było robić sprawdzone niwelatorem.

----------


## the_anonim

Robimy więźbę

Skręcamy wszystko na dole. Szpilki fi16 odpowiednio przycięte, duże podkładki i takie nakrętki kołpakowe, ma być elegancko. Czyli szpilka w szczycie potem kleszcze. 



Wszystko do siebie pasuje idealnie i za każdym razem jest powtarzalne. Ta maszyna do zacinania jest MEGA. Oczywiście mamy wszystko również nawiercone łącznie z miejscem gdzie idzie wkręt przez krokiew do murłaty.

A wkrętów używamy Spax-ów 8x280 (zakupiona wkrętarka udarowa 220Nm idzie jak w masło)

----------


## the_anonim

A tak wygląda projekt 




Odstępy między krokwiami 85cm
Mamy 26 Par krokwi i jak widać nie ma krokwi poza ścianą szczytową a co do długości to krokiew wystaje 2cm poza mur. Czyli mamy dach bezokapowy :smile: 

Dach płaski jest osobnym tworem ale o tym później.

----------


## the_anonim

Ostatni post bo późno jutro reszta.

Więźba się robi (niestety już tylko w dwójkę)



A od tego zaczniemy jutro czyli deskowanie :tongue:

----------


## the_anonim

Z góry przepraszam z chaos w moich postach. Dużo tego się zebrało na raz i ciężko pozbierać myśli z ostatnich 6 miesięcy.

Pozdrawiam i mam nadzieję że się podoba.

----------


## the_anonim

Ok  dziś zaczniemy trochę od informacji z cyklu "jak to robiłem"

Krokwie były skręcane na dole w salonie potem wrzucone na murłatę ale szczytem w dół (bez problemów w dwie osoby) i tak sobie "dyndały" wisząc na murłacie. Następnie jeden podnosił szczyt jak wahadło nad głowę drugi podjeżdżał w tym czasie "żółtym lambo" i takim sposobem mamy połowę drogi. Teraz wskakujemy na rusztowanie w dwójkę i ciach do góry KROKIEW STOI :Lol:  . Potem jeszcze tak samo 25razy :smile:  Trochę było logistyki przy stawianiu krokwi w pokojach bo tam było mnie miejsca na takie wahadło krokwią ale daliśmy radę.

Jak wspominałem wszystko jest tak perfekcyjnie zacięte że między krokwią a murłatą ciężko włożyć żyletkę. Teraz tylko ustawić w odpowiedniej odległości i bach wkręt 28cm koniec pracy.
Wiatrownice instalowanie od góry (wszystko na odwrót  :smile: )

To chyba wszystko o stawianiu więźby (czas to 4/5dni na wszystko)

----------


## the_anonim

Kolejny etap DESKOWANIE

Miało być na gotowo więc jest :smile:  
Zakupiłem Modrzew syberyjski (spokojnie nie wygrałem w totolotka, mam go w cenie podbitki z kastoramy :Lol: )
Dokładnie to deska elewacyjna pióro wpust grubość 20mm szerokość 20cm i długość 5,1m (udało się idealnie krokwie co 85cm czyli 5,1:0,85=6 krokwi odpad=0  :yes: )

Wkrętarka w dłoń wkręty spax 4x40 sztuk 2tys. i lecimy o dołu do góry.

Jak widać na zdjęci przyjechała izolacja nakrokwiowa Płyty PIR 16cm (lambda 0.021 :cool: )





Jak widać pogoda nam dopisywała a to końcówka listopada albo już grudzień.










> sebcioc55


 chyba na to zdjęcie czekałeś :smile: 





Oczywiście ściany działowe będą jeszcze pociągnięte do samej góry ale to jeszcze przede mną.

----------


## sebcioc55

No wlasnie o to chodzilo  :smile:  zajebiscie jest!!! Salon mega bedzie wygladal jak juz sie sciany ogarnie i reszte  :big grin:  taka opcja jest zajebista bo szybka czysta i jak piszesz nie super droga, no i mega wyglada!
Na to jeszcze tylko czarne kable do oswietlenia na wierzchu i w ogole bedzie kozacko  :smile: 
Btw jakie U bedzie mial ten dach z ta płytą?

----------


## the_anonim

Kolejny etap IZOLACJA NAKROKWIOWA

Płyty to produkt Gór-stal (czyli termoorganica) 30%ceny w dół od Thermano a jakość powłoki alu w mojej  subiektywnej(podkreślam) opinii lepsza wiec sorry Thermano ale to dużo złotówek w mojej kieszeni zostaje.
Grubość 16cm wymiary 2,4x1,2m (ale można zamówić do 12m :jaw drop: ) wymiar 1.2m się nie zmienia.

Zanim poszła izolacja dałem dodatkowo folię parizolacyjną w wartwą alu Storex 90 oczywiście napisami do dołu bo wszystko jest u mnie na odwrót :big tongue:  (więc się gorzej rozwijało). 
Potem płyta MFP 22mm Pfleiderer (kto wymyśla takie nazwy) jest różnica w porównaniu do OSB i to duża. Przycięta od razu w firmie na 42cm czyli trzy równe płyty z jednej dużej (2,5x1,25m). Płyta montowana do czoła krokwi tak aby PIR się o nią zapierał (wysokość tak aby wszystko grało z wysokością PIRa) łapane na wkręty 8x90 :jaw drop:  Bez wkrętarki udarowej ani rusz. Można się na tym wieszać i się nie zerwie.
Teraz płyta PIR i pas podrynnowy a dokładnie jego połowa bo reszta pasa podrynnowego będzie robiona jak będą rynny (system bez okapowy). Pas podrynnowy robiony samemu u kolegi na giętarce kupiłem arkusze blachy. Pas przykręcony do płyty MFP farmerami.



Szczegół ściany szczytowej ehh trochę pisania będzie. PIR wystaje 20cm bo tyle będzie styropianu na elewacji tak że wszystko się zlicuje w efekcie dach będzie wyglądał jak "normalny dach" czyli nie będzie wielkiej wiatrownicy na ponad 25cm. Nie wiem czy to jest zrozumiałe ale dalsze zdjęcia na pewno wszystko wyjaśnią. Podobnie zresztą sprawa ma się z rynna bezokapową jak przyjdzie ocieplenie ścian to nie będzie widać że dach to taki grubas.



Łacimy na bieżąco warstwa po warswie jak widać pod kontrłatę idzie taśma uszczelniająca, a łaty to deska calówka (12 albo 15cm)  świerk skandynawski suchutki jak wiuro  wcześniej zaimpregnowany.(wszystko na bogato :smile: )
Do przykręcania kontrłat używamy wkrętów DMX 6x280 (dwa rodzaje łepków) tależykowy pod kątem prostym wkręcany a pod kątem 30stopni klasyczny łepek. Ilość około 500szt.
A do łat DMX 4,5x60 ilość ponad 1200szt. (muszę sprawdzić dokładnie)









Płyta PIR tak ja paroizolacja na każdym łączeniu uszczelniona taśmą aluminiową (jest duża różnica między metalizowaną)

----------


## the_anonim

Membran to Dorken Delta Vitaxx plus (165g) z paskiem klejącym. Nie tania ale po prostu zajeb.....a.

A tak to wygląda w szczegółach.



Szczyt gotowy (zaklejony  jak talala  :Lol: )




wszystko gotowe pod pokrycie (a tak naprawdę to jeszcze pól drugiej strony zostało do zrobienia)




I znowu wydaje mi się że zdjęć było dużo więcej  :bash:

----------


## the_anonim

> Btw jakie U bedzie mial ten dach z ta płytą?


Z tego co pamiętam wszystkie przegrody (płyta dach i ściany) rozbijają się u mnie miedzy coś koło 0.15 ale to tak na szybko z głowy.

----------


## the_anonim

Kończymy dach, czyli BLACHA NA RĄBEK

Blacha RUUKKI CLASSIC PUREX PRZETŁACZANY (embosowany czy jakoś tak) kolor czarny. Aha powierzchnia dachu 180m2 (w przybliżeniu)

Blacha, pas nadrynnowy i listwa gąsiora.Potem jak zobaczyłem jakie te obróbki są zajeb...e to dokupiłem gąsiora (na początku był pomysł żeby giąć samemu)




Czyli znowu klocki lego dla dużych chłopców :big grin: 




Owe przetłoczenie blachy

----------


## the_anonim

Tu nie ma za bardzo o czym pisać, dach prosty równy to i problemów nie ma żadnych. Instrukcja przeczytana a że u mnie dach dwu spadowy bez żadnych wypustów  :Lol:  (w przyszłości będzie tylko zrobiony kominek wentylacyjny od kanalizy i komin od kozy w salonie) no to prościej się nie da.

To jest link do instrukcji 
http://www.ruukki.com/pol/dachy/wspa...ty-do-pobrania

Pierwsze pas nadrynnowy przybity gwoździami (to jedyne gwoździe u mnie w dachu :smile: )

A potem już z górki na początek trochę kombinacji z pierwszym arkuszem(15min) a potem 2,5godz i jedna połać za nami :yes:  (robią trzy osoby, jedna nosi arkusze, druga na drabinie zapina arkusz na pasie nadrynnowym a trzecie na dachu kręci wkręty)

----------


## the_anonim

Doświadczenie przy układaniu PIRu nauczyło mnie aby najpierw zrobić gorszą północną połać jak tylko pojawiła się pogoda (mamy już prawie połowę grudnia)



A dopiero potem południową



Taki kolarz się zrobił (listwę gąsiora kręciłem na bieżąco przy drugiej połaci)

----------


## the_anonim

No i końcowe fotki

Wschodnia ścian




Widok z wjazdu na działkę (zachód)





A tu już dach z wiatrowincami i oknami na zimę po których nie ma już śladu :bash:  (czeka mnie trzecie podejście)

----------


## the_anonim

*FINISZ*
Uff udało się.
Taki stan jest na dzień dzisiejszy. Brak dachu płaskiego tam będzie takie samo ułożenie warstw tylko pokryciem wierzchnim będzie EPDM. I brak jest gąsiorów na dachu (są kupione ale nie będę się z nimi gimnastykował w taką pogodę, poczekam) i wiele wiele innych detali.

Zapraszam do komentarza.
Jeśli będą jakieś pytania walić śmiało. Dziennik założyłem aby pomagać inny tak jak i ja korzystałem z wiedzy i doświadczenia kolegów i koleżanek z forum. I co tu ukrywać jeszcze długa droga przede mną a niewiadomych milion wiec dalej chciał bym korzystać z tej wiedzy.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## sebcioc55

Podoba mi się. Fajna relacja, co prawda prosiło by się o pare szczegółów ale jest spoko i czekam na reszte  :smile: 
Okna widzę profesjonalne, jak nie dasz grubszej folii takiej jak na namioty to ją wiater potarga  :wink:  i chyba już potargał.

Pozdrawiam i życzę dalszej siły do działania!

----------


## the_anonim

Co do szczegółów piszcie to porobie zdjęcia bo tak to ciężko się domyślić co kogo interesuje lub nurtuje.

----------


## chichot_23

Witam serdecznie  :smile: 
Rewelacyjna blacha. Planuję właśnie taką w swoim, a raczej na swoim domu. 
Jaki jest jej koszt? Czy mógłbyś podać jej przybliżony koszt gotowego pokrycia z m2?
Na youtube oglądałem swego czasu film z rozkładania rekuperacji właśnie w tym samym systemie co u Cienie. Czy mógłbyś również podać koszt poszczególnych jej elementów, które zastosowałeś?
Z góry dziękuję.
Dziennik będę śledził na bieżąco bo już ciekawość mnie zżera jak to będzie dalej  :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## the_anonim

Hej witam u mnie
Co do kosztów blachy okolice 40 zł/m2 
Co do rekuperacji 
Rura 38 zł mb (rolki po 20m)
Kolano przyścienne  31zł
Kolano poziome 25
Złączka rur 18
Skrzynki na zamówienie 300zł/szt

----------


## Daniellos_

Bezokapowy system rynien bedziesz robił przede mną to liczę na solidną dokumentację fotograficzną  :smile: 

Sufit w całym domu zostawisz w takim stanie jak teraz czy wrzucisz jakiś kolor? Ciekaw jestem już finalnego efektu!
Ja też chciałem odkrytą więźbę, ale uległem żonie i będzie klasycznie :S i u mnie też pewnie samodzielnie kładziona blacha na rąbek. Kupowałeś z vat 23%?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Hej witam u mnie
> Co do kosztów blachy okolice 40 zł/m2 
> Co do rekuperacji 
> Rura 38 zł mb (rolki po 20m)
> Kolano przyścienne  31zł
> Kolano poziome 25
> Złączka rur 18
> Skrzynki na zamówienie 300zł/szt


38zł/mb rury ??? to lekka masakra. Może zapomniałeś dać przecinka w środek? Skrzynka to łącząca 1,2 a może trzy rury? Też troche droga  :wink: 
Blacha też mi się podoba i łatwość montażu też super.

----------


## the_anonim

> Bezokapowy system rynien bedziesz robił przede mną to liczę na solidną dokumentację fotograficzną


Raczej nie  :sad:  niestety teraz najprawdopodobniej będzie duuuuuuga przerwa. Ale jak będziesz miał jakąś dobrą wycenę daj znać bo u mnie na razie 3,5k wołają :jaw drop: 




> Sufit w całym domu zostawisz w takim stanie jak teraz czy wrzucisz jakiś kolor?


Właśnie jestem na etapie szukania jakiegoś olejowosku bo chciał bym zostawić jak najbardziej naturalny kolor żeby nie ściemniał ale z możliwością delikatnego wybielenia w przyszłości. Ale ceny powalają przy moim metrażu trochę tego pójdzie (1,5k)




> Kupowałeś z vat 23%?


O pewnych sprawach dżentelmeni nie rozmawiają :wink: 




> 38zł/mb rury ??? to lekka masakra


Tyle to kosztuje( i to jest naprawdę niska cena) ale popatrz na to z innej perspektywy 1mb tej rury ma przepływ jak dwie klasyczne. Jest drożej ale bez tragedii (moim zdaniem)





> Skrzynka to łącząca 1,2 a może trzy rury?


Skrzynka to ta metalowa która rozprowadza wszystkie rury po domu. Mam dwie nawiew i wywiew każda po 7 złączy (cena jest bardzo dobra, oryginalna kosztuje nawet 900zł :smile: )

----------


## sebcioc55

Myślałem że te skkrzynki to Ci chodzi o skrzynki/puszki rozprężne  :wink:  dlatego dziwiłem się cenie. Jak za rozdzielcze to spoko cena. Co do rur to ja kupowałem po 4zł/mb rury fi75 "antybakteryjne" więc różnica kole w oczy  :wink:  a że u mnie poszło jakieś 110m rury, to nawet jak u Ciebie połowa tego (a pewnie nie  :wink: ) to i tak cena jak dla mnie wysoka. No ale bajer fajny, ciekaw jestem jak to będzie sie zachowywać na codzien.

pozdro

----------


## the_anonim

Masz rację że system nie jest tani bo to ciągle nowość. Ale z ciekawości kliknąłem na reklamę wyświetlaną z boku na tej stronie i co widzę:

http://https://www.ecofanet.com.pl/k...mb-p-3207.html

Te rury co u mnie ale cena 64zł/mb a w rogu napis SUPER PROMOCJA (to chyba coś lepszego niż PROMOCJA). I dlatego tak rzadko widzimy to na forum. 
4zł a 64zł (tego się nie da porównywać) :jaw drop: 

Ps. poszło mi 100mb jeszcze pójdzie z 20 na wyjście w górę.

----------


## Daniellos_

> Raczej nie  niestety teraz najprawdopodobniej będzie duuuuuuga przerwa. Ale jak będziesz miał jakąś dobrą wycenę daj znać bo u mnie na razie 3,5k wołają


Ja mam wycenę na swoje 2x14mb rynny +4 spustowe wycenę na 1180 brutto 8% z Galeco :jaw drop:

----------


## the_anonim

To Ci wychodzi 43 zł za mb. Podejrzanie nisko dopytaj dokładnie bo z tego co wiem na bezokapowy galeco ma inne upusty dla firm (dużo niższe) więc może Ci policzyli na zwykłych. Albo chcą Cię skroić na montażu. Dopytaj I daj znać ale to jest ponad 50% upustu (święty Mikołaj?) :smile: ?

----------


## Daniellos_

Tzn to nie jest oferta bezpośrednio z Galeco, tylko lokalnej firmy na system bezokapowy Galeco. Cenowo wyszło to podobnie jak klasyczne systemy rynien.

Dopytam dokładniej jak już będę zamawiał. Jak wtedy wyjdzie, że coś jest zakombinowane to będę myślał, choć z samego systemu raczej nie zrezygnuję.

----------


## the_anonim

> Tzn to nie jest oferta bezpośrednio z Galeco, tylko lokalnej firmy na system bezokapowy Galeco.


Dokładnie o tym mówię.

Niestety nie mam dobry wieści ale szykuj się na więcej. 

Zrób tak idź do nich i niech ci powiedzą otwarcie ile maja rabatu, ale konkretnie na bezokapowy a nie na całą resztę z Galeco. Potem weź cennik ze strony Galeco i po 5min będziesz wiedział wszystko. 

Daj znać. A jak mają w takiej cenie jak mówisz to powiedz że ja biorę. 22mbx2 cały system z maskownicą bez pasa podrynnowego.

----------


## sebcioc55

@ *the_anonim*  zdjęcia się zepsuły..

----------


## the_anonim

> @ *the_anonim*  zdjęcia się zepsuły..


No właśnie widzę ale ja nic nie robiłem dopiero włączyłem kompa. Może coś z serwerem fotosik.pl? Bo wypluło tylko te z serwera.

----------


## the_anonim

Aha już wiem
Komunika na serwerze fotosik  



> Jeżeli chcesz odblokować zdjęcia kup wyższy abonament lub transfer.


 :bash: 

Już naprawione.

PS. jaki serwer na zdjęcia polecacie bo ten to lipa pierwszy i ostatni raz.

----------


## e_gregor

Imgur jak na razie widzę, że jest ok

PS. Śledzę Twój watek z ciekawością. Bardzo zaintrygował mnie Twój dach. Jestem już na etapie fundamentów ze woim Zielonym Ogrodem M72b ale sie zastanawiam czy nie przeprojektowac wiazarów kratownicowych na cos takiego jak Ty masz i analogicznie zrobić ocieplenie nadkrokwiowe. U mnie co prawda dach jest z okapem (i tak chciałbym pozostawić) ale wydaje mi się, że z niczym to nie koliduje

----------


## the_anonim

e_gregor Witam cię :welcome: 




> Imgur


Dzięki zajrzę :wink:  




> Jestem już na etapie fundamentów ze woim Zielonym Ogrodem M72b ale sie zastanawiam czy nie przeprojektowac wiazarów kratownicowych na cos takiego jak Ty masz i analogicznie zrobić ocieplenie nadkrokwiowe.


Ja mogę ci napisać tylko żebyś się nie zastanawiał TYLKO ROBIŁ. Fajny projekt, będzie to na pewno lepiej wyglądało jeśli lubisz termin open space i dom będzie wyglądał w środku na dużo większy. Tylko nie wiem jakie ci tam przekroje więźby wyjdą bo rozpiętość to już 8,5m jak dobrze widzę więc pierwsze do konstruktora jakiegoś leć. No i nie wiem czy ci to nie będzie kolidowało w jakiś tam sposób z mediami itp mam świadomość że mój projekt jest specyficzny.  (wszystko do przemyślenia)




> U mnie co prawda dach jest z okapem (i tak chciałbym pozostawić) ale wydaje mi się, że z niczym to nie koliduje


Masz rację w niczym. Ma to po prostu inne plus i minusy.
Z plusów to łatwość połączenia izolacji ścian z dachem i pewnie jeszcze parę (sam znajdziesz)
Z minusów to większa ilość drogiego materiału (PIR) poza domem bez  swej funkcji, duże obróbki dachowe (wiatrownica i pas nadrynnowy) czyli wizualnie dach będzie grubszy ale szczerze można trochę pogłówkować i zrobić z tego zaletę a nie wadę.

No ale najważniejsze to że masz wykonaną najlepiej izolację dachu z możliwych technologi na dziś a straty tą drogą w twoim domu czy moim to lwia część.

Pozdro jak będziesz miał jakieś pytania postaram ci się pomóc i kibicuję. :wink:

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja w oryginalnym projekcie miałem taką samą konstrukcję dachu jak Ty zrobiłeś tylko z kątem 30*, szerokością budynku 8,37m z krokwiami 7x20 jeśli dobrze pamiętam. Także można i na pewno warto rozważyć bo taka odkryta więźba wygląda bardzo efektownie.

----------


## the_anonim

No 30* to jednak nie 25* u mnie konstruktor kręcił nosem przy 25* i sugerował właśnie 30* ale ostatecznie stanęło na 8x20 że będzie git (ja dałem 10x20 ale to z innych względów) ale ja mam 6,5m rozpiętość. Ale dobry konstruktor da ci jasną odpowiedź. Aha no i BSH czy nawet KVH to inna klasa drewna niż zwykła tarcica z pod piły na to też trzeba wziąć poprawkę. 

PS. 
Daniellos_ jak tam rynny zrobiłeś tak jak pisałem bo jestem ciekaw?

----------


## maaszak

Też chcę taki dach!  :smile: 
Budowę ruszam dopiero w przyszłym roku, więc jeszcze sporo mam do ogarnięcia teoretycznie. Nie mam skonkretyzowane czy poddasze użytkowe, nieużytkowe czy jak tutaj jeden poziom po sam dach. Ale podoba mi się gdy elementy konstrukcji dachu są odsłonięte i w tym kierunku chcę podążać. 
Podobnie dążę do eliminacji wełny - niby to najbardziej popularna technologia (układana międzykrokwiowo), a jednak wydaje mi się, że jest jedną z bardziej pracochłonnych i podatnych na błędy (pyli, wymaga szczególnej uwagi przy zakładaniu paroizolacji). Tak więc biorę pod uwagę płyty PIR lub z włókna drzewnego (ale PIR ma chyba lepsze właściwości izolacyjne). Z tym, że myślę jakby ominąć dodatkowe deskowanie, ale pewnie same płyty PIR nie zapewnią odpowiedniej sztywności dachu...
Tak czy inaczej nie ma jeszcze stosunkowo wiele realizacji izolacji nakrkowiowej, więc fajnie że jest ten dziennik, będę się przyglądać  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Wykrakałeś  :big tongue: 
Podrążyłem temat i wycena bezokapowego skoczyła na 1720pln. Upustu mają 20%.

----------


## grend

> Ja w oryginalnym projekcie miałem taką samą konstrukcję dachu jak Ty zrobiłeś tylko z kątem 30*, szerokością budynku 8,37m z krokwiami 7x20 jeśli dobrze pamiętam. Także można i na pewno warto rozważyć bo taka odkryta więźba wygląda bardzo efektownie.


z tego co ja wiem konstrukcja dachu bez podpór wewnatrz budynku nie moze przekraczać 8 metrów szerokości. Według tego robilem swój projekt

----------


## grend

Anonim mógłbyś zrobic zdjęcia z bliska okapu i krawedzi dachu ?
Chodziłes po pokryciu w momencie montazu panelu ? Bo chyba tego nie ominiesz przy montazu gasiora.

Notabene przy dachu bez okapu i krawedzia równa z izolacja przy scianie szczytowej lepiej zrobić ocieplenie a później dach - tak mi sie wydaje...

----------


## the_anonim

Witam wszystkich nowych :welcome: 




> Wykrakałeś 
> Podrążyłem temat i wycena bezokapowego skoczyła na 1720pln. Upustu mają 20%.


20% to już spoko ale coś wydaje mi się że daje za mało ci wyliczyli i to jeszcze przy 4 spustach. Ja miałem kalkulację przy 2. Ale oby się mylił. A tak w ogóle też jestem ciekaw jak ci to wyjdzie ja ciągle się biję z myślami jak by u mnie wyglądały normalne rynny. Ale jest nowy dziennik gdzie będzie taka stodułka ja u mnie i z normalnymi rynnami to będę miał moją wizualizację.





> Anonim mógłbyś zrobic zdjęcia z bliska okapu i krawedzi dachu ?


Mówisz i masz :smile: 

Palec wskazujący na pasie nadrynnowym, kciuk na podrynnowym (tak ja pisałem to dopiero połowa tego pasa) widać też wiatrownicę 



Tu widać szczelinę wentylacyjną zabezpieczoną kratką przed nieproszonymi gośćmi.



Wiatrownica PIR itp.






> Chodziłes po pokryciu w momencie montazu panelu ? Bo chyba tego nie ominiesz przy montazu gasiora.


Jeszcze nie chodziłem ale tak jak piszesz czeka mnie to przy gąsiorze. Raczej nie będzie problemu patrząc na filmiki na YT jak chłopaki popierdzielają po tej blasze.





> Notabene przy dachu bez okapu i krawedzia równa z izolacja przy scianie szczytowej lepiej zrobić ocieplenie a później dach - tak mi sie wydaje...


To ciekawa teoria, nie bardzo rozumiem ale podejrzewam że masz jakiś patent. Podziel się z ciekawości bo nie bardzo rozumiem jak by to wyglądało.

----------


## grend

To nie jest zaden patent - chodzi tylko o estetykę. Masz dociągnietą izolacje  - styro z siatka i klejem wtedy sobie według tej izolacji ustalasz krawedzie dachu i obrobkę. Obecnie jestem ekspertem "wizualnym"   :big grin:  i coś tam widziałem i nie spowodowało to u mnie szczegolnie porzadanych odczuć.

Na zdjeciu pas nadrynnowy masz połaczony ze startowym i bedziesz odprowadzal deszcz do rynny, a pasem podrynnowym skropliny spod blachy beda wyrzucane poza rynnę i splywały po pasie podrynnowym?
Notaben chciałem jakoś pokombinowac aby skropliny tez odprowadzać do rynny ale jakoś wtedy zanikała wentylacja połaci....

----------


## the_anonim

> Na zdjeciu pas nadrynnowy masz połaczony ze startowym i bedziesz odprowadzal deszcz do rynny, a pasem podrynnowym skropliny spod blachy beda wyrzucane poza rynnę i splywały po pasie podrynnowym?


Dokładnie to skropliny spod blachy będą płynąć po membranie a potem na pas podrynnowy i tyle.

Dużo na tym myślałem i doszedłem do wniosku że tak jak zrobiłem (a ty piszesz) jest najlepiej.




> Notaben chciałem jakoś pokombinowac aby skropliny tez odprowadzać do rynny ale jakoś wtedy zanikała wentylacja połaci....


Dokładnie, po drugie nie widzę potrzeby odprowadzać skroplin z pod połaci do rynny, przy "rąbku" to pokrycie jest na tyle szczelne że to są minimalne wartość (w mojej opinii)

----------


## the_anonim

Testuję nowy serwer wiec parę fotek z dziś.

Salon (czyli kuchnia jadalnia i salon :smile: )







Sypialnia  




Korytarz widok z salonu




A tu trochę szczegółów:







Łazienka (jak widać nie wszystkie kable wyszły idealnie na ścianie ale tu akurat będzie stelaż od WC więc nie ma problemu)




Elektryka przy wejściu do salonu




A tu moje MOWO czeka na okna

----------


## grend

> Dokładnie, po drugie nie widzę potrzeby odprowadzać skroplin z pod połaci do rynny, przy "rąbku" to pokrycie jest na tyle szczelne że to są minimalne wartość (w mojej opinii)


Też się tym sugeruje - to nie jest dachówka gdzie wdmuchiwany jest śnieg, i po drugie gdy jest dachówka to mozna odprowadzić skropliny do rynny a wentylacja i tak jest szparami miedzy dachówkami

----------


## itguy

> Płyta robiona na gotowo czyli zatarta (na dzień dzisiejszy niczym nie będzie przykrywana) inaczej mówiąc gotowa podłoga w domu.


Cześć.
Też rozmyślam o zatartej i wypolerowanej płycie jako gotowej podłodze ostatecznej. 
Czy dobrze zrozumiałem że u Ciebie to ma być ostateczna warstwa? Wiadomo ze trzeba (opcjonalnie nadać kolor) i uszczelnić odpowiednim preparatem, ale co z nacięciami odprężającymi ? Nie wypatrzyłem ich na Twoich zdjęciach - nie boisz się spękań w nieoczekiwanych miejscach ? Czy przy zacieraniu beton był posypywany utwardzaczem powierzchniowym?

----------


## the_anonim

> Czy dobrze zrozumiałem że u Ciebie to ma być ostateczna warstwa?


Na dzień dzisiejszy TAK




> Wiadomo ze trzeba (opcjonalnie nadać kolor) i uszczelnić odpowiednim preparatem, ale co z nacięciami odprężającymi ? Nie wypatrzyłem ich na Twoich zdjęciach - nie boisz się spękań w nieoczekiwanych miejscach ? Czy przy zacieraniu beton był posypywany utwardzaczem powierzchniowym?


Wydaje mi się że mylisz posadzkę przemysłową z płytą fundamentową.  Koloru nie trzeba nadawać (jak się komuś podoba beton -a ten ma wiele odcieni) preparat jakiś pójdzie ale jeszcze tego nie przerabiałem. Co do nacięć tak jak pisałem to płyta nie posadzka przemysłowa (płyty się nie dylatuje tak ja posadzki). Co do utwardzacza ja mam beton B30 a rozmawiałem z Bautechem nie widzieli potrzeby sypania utwardzacza na taki beton, wywalanie kasy w błoto (jedyny pożytek z utwardzacza w moim przypadku to była by zmiana koloru).

----------


## agb

Witam,

bardzo fajny dziennik. Szczególnie ze względu na odkrytą więźbę. Czekam na kolejne wpisy  :smile:  Podzielisz się namiarami i kosztami drewna klejonego, modrzewia na deskowanie i izolacji nakrokwiowej? Też chciałbym częściowo odkryć więźbę u siebie.

Powiesz coś o swoim "MOWO", czy dopiero w swoim czasie?  :wink:

----------


## Dawid314

Witam,
bardzo fajny dziennik, gratuluje postepow. Jestem pod wrazeniem zastosowanych rozwiazan  :smile: . 
Mam pytania odnosnie plyty:
- na jednym ze zdjec jest pokazana "szklista" powierzchnia plyty fundamnetowej. Czym byla zacierana plyta, zeby uzyskac taki efekt - tylko maszyna ze skrzydelkami jak "helikopter" czy roweniez pozniej byl na skrzydelka nakladany talez? 
- czy plyta ma byc ostateczna warstwa roweniez w lazienkach? Jesli nie, to przyklejenie np. plytek moze tworzyc niewygondy prog.

Chetnie tez dowiem sie czegos wiecej o Twoim MOWO  :smile: .

----------


## itguy

> Na dzień dzisiejszy TAK
> 
> 
> 
> Wydaje mi się że mylisz posadzkę przemysłową z płytą fundamentową.  Koloru nie trzeba nadawać (jak się komuś podoba beton -a ten ma wiele odcieni) preparat jakiś pójdzie ale jeszcze tego nie przerabiałem. Co do nacięć tak jak pisałem to płyta nie posadzka przemysłowa (płyty się nie dylatuje tak ja posadzki). Co do utwardzacza ja mam beton B30 a rozmawiałem z Bautechem nie widzieli potrzeby sypania utwardzacza na taki beton, wywalanie kasy w błoto (jedyny pożytek z utwardzacza w moim przypadku to była by zmiana koloru).


Też próbowałem uzyskać informację od tej firmy czy można wykonać jednym procesem płytę i niejako posadzkę (rozróżniam je :wink:  używając ich preparatów ale odpowiedź umiarkowanie informacyjna była. Trudno chyba kontrolować kolor/odcień betonu do pożądanego więc ja raczej będę kombinował z zabarwieniem/patynowaniem przed uszczelnieniem.  Fajny dziennik. Będę obserwował Twoje wykonanie.

----------


## the_anonim

Witam  :welcome: 



> Podzielisz się namiarami i kosztami drewna klejonego, modrzewia na deskowanie i izolacji nakrokwiowej?


Koszty koszty koszty, obiecałem sobie na początku że będę je podawał bo sam jak szukałem pomysłów na swój dom to ciężko czasami z tym. Coś mi się podobało a później okazywało się że kosztuje majątek i szkoda mojego czas, wiec będą też i koszty a co :smile: 

Drewno BSH 1700zł/m3
Modrzew syberyjski 35zł/m2
PIR 16cm 73/m2

Namiary tylko na priv.

Obiecuję zrobić pełny kosztorys zaczynając od dachu bo to na świeżo ale muszę mieć do tego wenę.





> Powiesz coś o swoim "MOWO", czy dopiero w swoim czasie?


Nie to nie tajemnica mam zamiar wykorzystać pozostałe drewno BSH-a (pociąć w kształt) zamiast oryginalnych kantówek MOWO reszta pewnie będzie systemowe. Swoją drogą to trochę chore że to tyle kosztuje. Czekam z utęsknieniem aż ktoś normalny to skopiuje i zrobi to w ludzkich pieniądzach.




> Mam pytania odnosnie plyty:
> - na jednym ze zdjec jest pokazana "szklista" powierzchnia plyty fundamnetowej. Czym byla zacierana plyta, zeby uzyskac taki efekt - tylko maszyna ze skrzydelkami jak "helikopter" czy roweniez pozniej byl na skrzydelka nakladany talez?


Szczerze nie wiem były dwie maszyny jedna mniejsza druga większa ale czy zmieniali dyski nie wiem. A ta "szklista" powierzchnia to efekt wody ale myślę że po impregnacie do betonu będzie podobny efekt. W łazience też to jest warstwa ostateczna tylko tam mam jeszcze do podkucia brodzik bo zapomniałem na etapie lania :smile: 





> Też próbowałem uzyskać informację od tej firmy czy można wykonać jednym procesem płytę i niejako posadzkę (rozróżniam je używając ich preparatów ale odpowiedź umiarkowanie informacyjna była. Trudno chyba kontrolować kolor/odcień betonu do pożądanego więc ja raczej będę kombinował z zabarwieniem/patynowaniem przed uszczelnieniem


To zależy co chcesz osiągnąć faktycznie nikt nie zagwarantuje ci że beton będzie miał kolor jak z wzornika ale to cały urok tego materiału że nawet w jednym pokoju masz tak zróżnicowaną posadzkę. Ale można trochę pokombinować z piaskiem i chyba czymś tam jeszcze nie pamiętam no chyba że masz sprecyzowany dokładnie cel to wtedy faktycznie możesz myśleć o utwardzaczu i piasku kwarcowym itp. Jest trochę firm które się tym zajmują. Ale dylatacją jak w klasycznych wylewkach się nie przejmuj.

Pozdrawiam czytających i oglądających. :bye:

----------


## uciu

Cześć, gratuluje pięknej stodoły :Smile: 

Odkryte drewno BSH super!

Pierwotnie u mnie na dachu tez miała być blacha w rąbeki ale jakoś wszyscy mnie od tego odwodzą... zaczynając od firmy co ma dach stawiać a kończąc na facecie ze sklepu z dachami  :Smile: 

Trzymam kciuki i kibicuje  :Smile:

----------


## the_anonim

Witam i dzięki za dobre słowo :smile: 



> Pierwotnie u mnie na dachu tez miała być blacha w rąbeki ale jakoś wszyscy mnie od tego odwodzą... zaczynając od firmy co ma dach stawiać a kończąc na facecie ze sklepu z dachami


A czy oni tam mieszkać będą? Za każdym razem gdy byłem u architekta na koniec padało pytanie "A może chcesz zmienić tą płytę fundamentową na ławy?"  :smile: . Po drugie sprzedawcy i wykonawcy też wolą robić taśmowo to co zawsze niż raz czy dwa razy w miesiącu zrobić coś innego wiem bo też siedzę w sprzedaży :wink: . Miej SWÓJ pomysł na SWÓJ dom ale zawsze słuchaj opinii innych za i przeciw (jak w tej reklamie ING :big lol: ).


PS. *TIP* do blachy na rąbek. Warto zainwestować z szerokie łaty im szersze tym lepiej 10,12,15cm (deska calówka) blacha ładnie się układa to podstawa tych mitów o Rąbku. Drugi *TIP* to że warto zainwestować w oryginalne obróbki i blachę z wygiętym felcem startowym(tak się chyba to nazywa) niż samemu to robić na budowie.

----------


## Konrad Podgórski

Dom ekstra, śledzę dokładnie bo u mnie też płyta grzewcza będzie z podłogą zacieraną.

Ciekawy jestem jak równo wyszła u ciebie, jak płaska podłoga jest możliwa do uzyskania. Oraz czy podczas murowania nie wygieła się. Konstruktor powie że 3cm ugięcia to "w normie" a jednak mieć taki spadek w pokoju to już słabo

Dzięki za TIPy do blachy na rąbek i w 100% zgadzam się, robimy domy dla siebie a nie dla wykonawców. Nie należy słuchać wszystkich rad tylko robić według przeczucia (o ile ma sie jakiekolwiek pojęcie)

----------


## the_anonim

Witam



> Ciekawy jestem jak równo wyszła u ciebie, jak płaska podłoga jest możliwa do uzyskania. Oraz czy podczas murowania nie wygieła się. Konstruktor powie że 3cm ugięcia to "w normie" a jednak mieć taki spadek w pokoju to już słabo


To oczywiście zależy od ekipy która leje beton i zaciera u mnie odchyłka min od max to 1,5cm ale oczywiście te punkty nie są koło siebie także jak padał deszcz to były kałuże jak wyschło to daję piwo jak znajdziesz punkty gdzie jest nisko a gdzie wysoko. Jedynie przy dylatacji mojej płyty jest to widoczne w korytarzu  tam trzeba będzie trzeba coś podszlifować.





> Dzięki za TIPy do blachy na rąbek i w 100% zgadzam się, robimy domy dla siebie a nie dla wykonawców. Nie należy słuchać wszystkich rad tylko robić według przeczucia (o ile ma sie jakiekolwiek pojęcie)


TIP-y i inne tego typu rzeczy muszą być bo dziennik jest prowadzony w 70% dla tych co budowa przed nimi aby mieli łatwiej a 30% to ekshibicjonizm budowlany włąściciela :big grin:

----------


## Daniellos_

> Drugi TIP to że warto zainwestować w oryginalne obróbki


Masz na myśli te od producenta pokrycia?

----------


## the_anonim

> Masz na myśli te od producenta pokrycia?


Tak. Te z Ruukki są naprawdę dobre, nie do zrobienia na budowie przez samoobrona. Ja wziąłem pas nadrynnowy wiatrownicę a potem zamówiłem jeszcze Gąsior choć miałem już kupiona blachę płaską (wykorzystam na pas podrynnowy).
Pozdrawiam

----------


## grend

Obowiązkowo gasior i giecie połaci panelu. Reszta we własnym zakresie tylko trzeba miec dostepną maszyne do giecia. Można wypożyczyć...

----------


## uciu

Jakie wymiary mają Twoje kantówki na MOWO???
To też klejonka?
Tak sie nad tym zastanawiam, że to by miało sens by wstawić okna na takich kantówkach :Smile: 
Tu jest podobnie:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=td_6...tu.be&t=21m19s

----------


## the_anonim

Kantówki to pozostałości po więźbie

10x20cm

8x16cm

Tak to drewno klejone BSH


Proszę czytających i mądrzejszych o zajrzenie do tego wątku (nie chciałem zaśmiecać dziennika bo może dużo tego być)

:http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7406708 

i moich rozterek co do mojego MOWO. Wszystkie opinie miło widziane.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## the_anonim

Panowie i Panie z szanownego forum proszę o poradę w sprawie styropianu na elewację.

Ptaszki ćwierkają o podwyżce z dniem 17 lutego więc rozkminiam temat styropianu. :tongue: 

Nr 1
http://bednarek.sklep.pl/styropian-s...grafitowy.html
Nr 2
http://bednarek.sklep.pl/styropian-s...grafitowy.html

lambda 032 vs 031
wytrzymałość na rozciąganie 80kpa vs 100kpa

Cena Nr1 vs Nr2 w moim przypadku zakupu 1k różnicy. :sick: 

Pomijając lambdę (bo i tak będzie dobrze),  czy aż tak ważne jest "wytrzymałość na rozciąganie" aby dopłacić 1k? Za tą kasę przy opcji Nr 1 będę miał jeszcze piankę do klejeni i pewnie siatkę zbrojącą.

Jest sens przepłacać?

----------


## sebcioc55

Z twardszym się lepiej pracuje, mniej się kruszy i powinien też być mniej "bananowaty". Ale ja bym brał tańszy, a najlepiej to znajdz najbliższą fabrykę styropianu i pojedz tam osobiście.

----------


## aiki

Zagadaj z fighter1983
Coś Ci dobierze.
Ja od niego brałem termoorganike cały zestaw.

----------


## the_anonim

Obiecałem koszty to będą ale od tyłu :big tongue: 

Koszty dach:

Więźba cała 15 000,- (murłata, krowkie, kleszcze, łaty, kontłąty) Krokwie 4,5m3 + kleszcze 2m3  = 6,5m3 (BSH)
Modrzew syberyjski (pełne deskowanie) 6 700,- około 180m2
Izolacja PIR (16cm) 13500,- około 180m2
Membrana Delta Vitaxx Plus -1 500,- około 180m2
Blacha na rąbek Ruukki Purex - 9 500,-  (z czego około 6800 to blacha, reszta to obróbki, blacha płaska wkręty itp.) 
Zakupy w Folnecie 1 000,-  (czyli folia paro, kleje uszczelniające, taśmy alu, kratki okapowe i jakaś drobnica)
Płyty MFP 22mm -  500,-
Wkręty DMX 6x280 - 700,-
Wkręty DMX 4,5x60 - 80,-
Wkręty Spax 8x260 - 100
Wkręty Spax 4x40(chyba) - 100,-
Płyta MFP 10mm -  170,- (dach płaski)
Szpilki, nakrętki podkładki itp. - 500,-
Impregnat do drewna - 50,-
Jakieś flaszki%  :tongue:  - 150,-

Suma 49 550,- 

Ale wydaje mi się że trochę za mało kiedyś szybko liczyłem i wychodziło około 51/52 tys. i tego bym się trzymał.

Do tego jeszcze brakuje rynien i epdm itp na daszek płaski więc zamknę się napewno w 55tys.

Czy to dużo czy mało za to żeby mieć gotowy sufit w domu parterowym pozostawiam czytającym :hug: 

Ps. przypomniało mi się doliczyć trzeba:
-zacięcie więźby na maszynie CNC około 400zł/m3 u mnie 2500zł

----------


## the_anonim

Koszty Ściany:

BK H+H kl500 TLMB - 5 750,- (ściany zewnętrzne)
Silka E12 Xella - 2 360,- (ściany działowe)
Zbrojenie wieńca i słupów - 1 500,-
Beton B30 - 1 500,- 
Pianka do BK Tytan -  700,-  (Ps jak by ktoś chciał kupić to mam 24 puszki do odsprzedania w dobrej cenie)
Płyty OSB 18mm - 1700,-
Zaprawa murarska - 150,-
Pistolet do pianki -  50,- (kolejny :smile:  pamiętajcie aby zostawiać zawsze nakręconą puszkę i będzie oki a czyściki wyrzućcie do koszt)
Zestaw murarski - 50,-
Szpilki nakrętki rurki itp do szalowania wieńca - 200,-
Drut wiązałkowy -  50,-
Izolacja pozioma - 150,-

Suma 14160,-

Na pewno mi coś uciekło więc kwota 15k jest bardziej wiarygodna. 
Dodatkowo muszę jeszcze skończyć ściany działowe czyli jeszcze 1k i będzie na pewno koniec.

Ps. Nie liczę tu narzędzi bez których bym nic nie porobił ale przydadzą się na innych etapach budowy np. piła szablasta, poziomnica itp.

Pozdrawiam czytających

----------


## Daniellos_

Styropian w tej zimy podrożał już kilka razy. Prawie wszyscy producenci mieli kolejne podwyżki w tym tygodniu. Ja niedoczekałem się na ceny od Fightera i kupiłem o dziwo lokalnie i niestety nie polski, bo te były sporo droższe. Najdroższy był ten produkowany 30km ode mnie - cena z przyzakładowego punktu sprzedaży  :smile:

----------


## grend

> Styropian w tej zimy podrożał już kilka razy. Prawie wszyscy producenci mieli kolejne podwyżki w tym tygodniu. Ja niedoczekałem się na ceny od Fightera i kupiłem o dziwo lokalnie i niestety nie polski, bo te były sporo droższe. Najdroższy był ten produkowany 30km ode mnie - cena z przyzakładowego punktu sprzedaży


.. tak to przeważnie wygląda, ze jest umowa miedzy dystrybutorami a producentem o cenę i póxniej takie kwiatki wychodza. Ja dzwonie do rejonowego marketingowca danej firmy i sie pytam gdzie moge kupic najtaniej towar i to działa bo taki rejonowy wie kto ma najwieksze rabaty. Styropian kupiłem np w hurtowni sprzedajacej Dachy...

----------


## grend

Przy "obróbce' dachu jakich narzedzi uzywałes ? Chodzi mi głownie do giecia jakiś detali.

----------


## the_anonim

> Przy "obróbce' dachu jakich narzedzi uzywałes ? Chodzi mi głownie do giecia jakiś detali.


Nożyce do blachy proste (to jedyny zakup) gumowy młotek i prosta drewniana decha lub kontrłata aby wygiąć długie odcinki. Wsio :yes:

----------


## Daniellos_

Pokaż jakie masz nożyce, bo moje po cięciu nie zostawiają równej krawędzi :/

----------


## the_anonim

Ja mam takie 
https://www.obi.pl/noze-i-nozyce/lux...0-mm/p/1386200

250mm są lepsze o klasycznych 240mm bo łatwiej zachować prostą linię. Tną równo, jak każde nowe(chyba).

----------


## the_anonim

Jak by ktoś coś.....

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...prawa-Murarska

to zapraszam.

----------


## B_i_U

Witam

Jak Ci się cięło bloczki tą piłą szablastą? Jak oceniasz ten sprzęt? Ile sekund tnie taki bloczek? Na ile cięć wystarczy prądu z takiego akumulatora? Czy brzeszczot idzie równo, czy zbacza? Czy to brzeszczot Boszowski ?

Zastanawiam się czy nie kupić sobie takiej zabawki. 

Gratuluję innowacyjnej płyty fundamentowej.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## the_anonim

Hej
W skrócie WARTO. 

A w rozwinięciu bloczek tnie szybko (szybciej niż piłą zwykłą) nie liczyłem sekund ale moment i masz. Brzeszczot boscha idzie jak w masło i równo (zrobienie plastra 1cm nie jest problemem) choć teraz już widać na nim że ma budowę za sobą. Co do akumulatorów ja mam duże (4ah)x2 cały dzień pracy samoroba wytrzymywała czasem musiałem drugą podłączyć.
Moja piła już ma serwis za sobą bo coś z bloczka musiało wpaść do silnika(warto by ją przedmuchiwać przy cieciu BK ja tego nie robiłem) wszystko załatwione na serwisie bez problemu wiec polecam sprzęt. Ja zainwestowałem w dwie baterie a potem sukcesywnie dokupuję sprzęty z lini One+ to duża zaleta tego sprzętu. Teraz mam już piłę szablastą, wkrętarkę udarową (200Nm) i piłę tarczową wszystko jadę na tych dwóch bateriach. Brak kabli to jest MEGA zaleta dla mnie np. przy robieniu dachu chyba najbardziej to doceniłem (choć ja mam prąd na działce od początku budowy). A w kwestii cena/jakość jest naprawdę bardzo*dobrze.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## B_i_U

Dzięki za wyczerpującą odpowiedz.

----------


## the_anonim

*OZC by Asolt*






Nie jest źle ale jak zawsze człowiek liczy na parę oczek mniej :tongue: 

Jakaś interpretacja (sugestia) z waszej strony Panowie/Panie????

----------


## fukujin

Witam serdecznie, piękna robota z tą więźbą. Masz porównanie jak to wyszło kosztowo drewno klejone vs zwykła tarcica? Dużo kosztowała obróbka zacięć? Wreszcie na koniec można dostać namiar na firmę, która sprzedaje drewno klejone w normalnych cenach?

I po namyśle jeszcze jedno czy więźba była przeliczana pod drewno klejone?

----------


## the_anonim

Witam

Fajnie że się podoba.




> Masz porównanie jak to wyszło kosztowo drewno klejone vs zwykła tarcica?


klejonka 1700zł vs zwykła tarcica 850zł (chyba) , ale jak doliczysz suszenie komorowe 200/300zł struganie 200zł to już nie wygląda tak źle no i klejone to trochę inne parametry i przede wszystkim jakość. A po drodze masz jeszcze KVH za około 1500zł wiec jest w czym wybierać.




> Dużo kosztowała obróbka zacięć?


No widzisz zapomniałem to wpisać w kosztorysie dachu. Już poprawiam. Obróbka około 400zł/m3 ja zapłaciłem 2500zł dla zobrazowania cieśla w moim regionie za taki dach wziął by 5k(obróbka plus montaż) i oczywiście mówimy tu o człowieku który potraktował by drzewo piłą łańcuchową. Jakoś, jakość jakość.




> Wreszcie na koniec można dostać namiar na firmę, która sprzedaje drewno klejone w normalnych cenach?


Normalne ceny to 2500zł/m3 :big tongue:  ale na priva puszczę ci namiary gdzie jak kupowałem jw. (tylko coś poczta chwilowo szwankuje na forum)




> I po namyśle jeszcze jedno czy więźba była przeliczana pod drewno klejone?


Nie. Jest po prostu lepiej na pewno dużo lepiej :wink: 



PS. Zauważyłem że przy moim "dzienniku" pojawiły się gwiazdki. Czy to oznacza że jestem jakimś generałem forumowym :big grin:  i teraz mogę przeklinać ile chcę i obrażać wszystkich :cool:

----------


## agb

Możesz taranować seicento i ogólnie wpadać na czerwonym na skrzyżowanie  :big grin:

----------


## Dawid314

Genialna sprawa z tym docieciem i pozacinaniem drewna na maszynie  :smile: . Moge prosic na priva o namiary na firme, ktora ma tak maszyne i wykonuje takie uslugi. O namiary na firme od drewna klejonego tez poprosze. Z gory dziekuje  :smile: .

BTW Wedlug mnie taka technologia bylaby swietna do domow szkieletowych - zamawiasz idelanie dociete i pozacinane drewno, a nastepnie sam skrecasz/skladasz jak meble z ikea dom szkieletowy  :wink:

----------


## the_anonim

Witam
Namiary poszły na priv. :wink:  Nie wiem skąd jesteś ale najlepiej szukaj kogoś z maszyną CNC w twoim regionie(u mnie w woj. są dwie) bo koszty transportu mogą być wyższe niż samo zacięcie. Choć ta firma obsługuje całą południową Polskę aż po Zakopane i szczerze polecam.

Człowiek który robił mi pomiary i projekt zacięcia zajmuje się właśnie domami szkieletowymi w standardzie pasywnym. :smile:

----------


## the_anonim

To może trochę uzupełnię dziennik bo bez zdjęć to lipa a nie dziennik.
Niby nic się nie dzieje specjalnego ale działam sobie i dłubię parę tematów na raz. Takie raczej kizi mizi ale przygotowania to połowa sukcesu na budowie.

Po kolei:
Kupiłem takie cudo i robię idealną powierzchnię pod HS-y (tak tak okna już wybrane właśnie się robią :big grin: )



To tylko pod HS-y bo tam pół okna będzie stało na płycie drugie pół będzie w ramie (wyjaśnię później)




Robi się MOWO a dokładniej WinFramer bo kleje i taśmy na 99% będą z Iso chemie tak więc będzie od dziś nazwa Anonimowe WF  a co!






Poza tym mam nadzieję że w kwietniu pojawią się rynny. Zdecydowałem się na system rynien ciągłych. Dlaczego? Bo tańszy od bezokapowego Galeco, bo szczelniejszy, bo widziałem parę realizacji i wygląda to dobrze, bo trwałe rozwiązanie.

Zrobiłem drugą część pasa podrynnowgo (na razie przymiarka):



Tak to mniej więcej będzie wyglądało (drewienko ma wymiary rynny :cool: )

----------


## the_anonim

Robię też  powierzchnie pod okna (paten na równe cięcie zapożyczony od "Łukasza budowlańca" z YT):





Widzicie to okropne brzuchy na wieńcu :bash: . Wieniec najbardziej mnie wkurza nie wyszedł dobrze a poświęciłem mu naprawdę DUŻO czasu. Chyba drugim razem poszedł bym w dechy. Żeby dobrze zrobić to z OSB 18mm trzeba być Sadystą :big tongue: 

W sobotę była taka pogoda że trzeba było się trochę opalić. A jak wiadomo najlepiej opalać się siedząc na czarnej rozgrzanej blasze wiec montaż gąsiora był nieunikniony :big grin: 





Pół godziny chodzenia wkoło domu aby oszukać umysł że wskoczenie na ten dach i chodzenie po nim to kaszka z mleczkiem potem 3 może 4 godziny i gotowe. Byłem sam jak palec wiec dużo kombinowania a zakwasy na nogach będę miał przez tydzień bo w tak dziwnych pozycjach musiałem to robić że szok. Polecam jakiś kurs jogi przed takim zadaniem :tongue: .

A tak to wygląda z dołu czyli prawie nie widać różnicy :big tongue: :





Z tej strony rzadko wam pokazuje dom, tak wygląda z wjazdu na działkę:





Jak widać na zdjęciu powyżej nad wiatrołapem i pomieszczeniem tech. brak dachu to też rzecz którą zajmę się w najbliższym czasie ale chyba po montażu okien i rynien (skrzynka elektryczna chyba bała się ciężarówek na wjeździe bo się jakoś tak skuliła :smile: )

A na koniec dnia usłyszałem znajomy dźwięk, wpadła parka która mieszka u mnie na wjeździe. WIOSNA panie panowie.





W poniedziałek odebrałem ciepłe parapety. Są oczywiście robione pod zamówienie bo jak wiadomo u mnie wszystko inaczej niż normalnie. :cool: 

Tak to się będzie prezentowało:





Aha no i kupiłem sobie nowe zabawki w Juli :wiggle: . Cena śmieszna no i jest teraz promocja 10x raty 0% no to może te 57zł miesięcznie nie nadwyręży budżetu.

----------


## sebcioc55

> ... Żeby dobrze zrobić to z OSB 18mm trzeba być Sadystą


przepraszam bardzo, ja też robiłem z 18mm OSB i wyszło dobrze, trzeba tylko dawać gęsto szpilki  :wink: 




> Aha no i kupiłem sobie nowe zabawki w Juli. Cena śmieszna no i jest teraz promocja 10x raty 0% no to może te 57zł miesięcznie nie nadwyręży budżetu.


mam taką samą ukośnicę. Pociąłem nią wszystkie bloczki silikatowe na działówki, jedynie co to musiałem po tym wymienić łożyska. Po wymianie jak nowa, więc maszyna daje radę, zwłaszcza za tą cenę....

----------


## the_anonim

Hej.
No u mnie też nie jest źle z tym wieńcem ale jest ze 3 może 4 takie miejsca że kują w oczy i widzę je za każdym razem jak przechodzę obok i krew mi się gotuje bo naprawdę dużo czasu spędziłem na wieńcu (chyba więcej niż robiłem całe ściany nośne). Ale to wypadkowa tak naprawdę dwóch rzeczy, tak jak piszesz brak szpilek w tych miejscach zwłaszcza na łączeniu płyt i druga rzecz to za dużo wibratora. Pewnie jak bym miał trochę większą wprawę w obsłudze tego urządzenia wyszło by bdb.
Tak że *TIP* do budujących sprawdzić wszystkie miejsca w wieńcu 3x a z wibratorem delikatnie bez perwersji :big grin: 

Co do piły na razie zrobiłem jeden test i średnio wyszło na płycie 25cm nie jest super równo, może czegoś nie ustawiłem albo coś jest nie dokręcone. Czas pokaże.

Pozdrawiam Seba i zdrówka bo chyba ci potrzebne teraz.

----------


## B_i_U

Jaką będziesz miał największą powierzchnię szyby. Nie będzie problemów przy oknach plastikowych? Kiedy planowany montaż?

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## the_anonim

Największa powierzchnia szyby to 4,3m2 no i tam idą 6mm. Ja jestem prosty chłopak mam tylko dwa wymiary okien 3x2,15 szt.4 i 1,6x2,15 szt. 2 (zawsze było zdziwienie w salonach przy wycenie że pamiętam wymiary WSZYSTKICH okien w domu :big grin: ). Jak widzisz nie są wielkie więc problemów nikt nie zgłaszał a po drugie okna są w najmodniejszym kolorze na 2017r :wink:  więc myślę że będzie git.
Montaż planowany na koniec kwietnia.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Daniellos_

> w najmodniejszym kolorze na 2017r


 czyli jakim?  :smile: 

Ja też w salonach podawałem wymiary okien z pamięci. Chociaż mam 4 wymiary. Na przsuwne się nie szarpnąłem, ale duży fix u mnie ma 4.8m2 i też szyby 6mm. Za te 6mm dopłaty w fix'ie miałem 700zł  :sad:  no ale uparłem się, że nie chcę tam słupka na środku.

----------


## the_anonim

> czyli jakim?


Albus :wink:

----------


## aiki

To jest kolor? Nie jakiś owoc albo nowoczesne imię?  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Albus


To nie przypadkiem jakis gosciu z harrego pottera? :wink: 

Anonim weź wrzuc zdjecie takiego okna jak to wyglada bo widzisz ze tu sami nie nowoczesni i  niemodni  :wink:

----------


## Brysia8

Coś mi się wydaje że to ten jasnoszary, ale google też nie wie  :big grin:

----------


## MMark.

Fajny projekt, czytam z zaciekawieniem. Blacha na rąbek na dachu mi sie podoba, też taką na planuje u siebie.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## the_anonim

Nie ma tak łatwo.
Jak chce się być modnym trzeba trochę popracować.
Podpowiem że Seba masz rację z tym HP. Tylko pytanie  dlaczego się tak nazywał.  :big lol: 

*MMark*
Fajnie że się podoba.

Pozdrawiam myślicieli :smile:

----------


## grend

Mozesz cos napisać konkretnego o montazu pokrycia dachowego - na co zwrócić uwage, co robic przy zgieciu arkusza 2,5 metra bo robiłeś to przez drewno ?błędy, problemy wentylacja itp . Gasior masz w powietrzu czy mocowałes do łat

----------


## the_anonim

Hej *grend* ja się trzymałem instrukcji ruukki kropka w kropkę ona jest naprawdę dobrze napisana. U mnie wszystko książkowo wykonane. Najlepiej zrób tak przeczytaj tą instrukcję ze dwa razy i wtedy zadaj mi konkretne pytanie postara się odpowiedzieć.  

Ogólnie warto zwrócić uwagę na pierwszy arkusz ( ustawienie go według trójkąta prostokątnego)  jak jest równo to potem arkusz zapinasz wkręty według instrukcji i heja tak do końca ostatni przycinasz 2,5/3cm za długo i zaginasz ( wszystko jest na rysunkach w instrukcji). Ja zaginałem tak deska arkusz deska na to siadał brat a ja gumowym młotkiem zaginałem arkusz centymetr po centymetrze (3razy)  5min i gotowe (arkusz 3.6m). Potem na dach arkusz i łata na łatę wiatrownica i koniec. Błędów nie odnotowałem bo wszystko z instrukcją w ręku robione. Problemów brak bo dach równy łaty szerokie i brak obróbek kominowych koszowych itp. Najbardziej się umęczyłem przy cięciu wzdłurznym ostatnich arkuszy ( mało wygodna czynność 15/20min. minimum) .
Wentylacja? o co pytasz jeśli o kratkę to montujesz ją na samym poczarku przed pasem nadrynnowym zszywkami ( masz dokładne foto parę postów wcześniej)
Gąsior montowany do listwy podgąsiorowej a ona montowana do arkusza blach ( nie wolno do łat!). W samej kalenicy nie dajesz łat ostania u mnie jest jakies 25/30cm od szczytu (patrz instrukcja ruukki)
Przeczytaj instukcję i wszystko będzie jasne a jak nie to wtedy dawaj konkretne pytanie to postaram się pomóc.  :yes: 

Powodzenia

Jak zwykle się rozpisałem :cool:

----------


## the_anonim

Jak już jestem to zamieszczę trochę fotek zrobionych przez moją *Ż* w święta.













*Ps*. Zakupy zrobione jutro walczę z MOWO znaczy się WF :big grin: . (trzymać kciuki za pogodę)




No chociaż raz krótko i zwięźle.

----------


## maaszak

Mam pytanie odnośnie blachy na dachu: czy wystąpiło jakieś pofalowanie powierzchni? Czytałem, że blacha płaska lubi się "falować" przy układaniu... tym mniej im dach bardziej równy i precyzyjniej wykonany, ale zawsze. A tu na zdjęciach wygląda wszystko super gładko. 
PS. Pisałem o tym już jakiś czas temu, ale powtórzę: dzięki za ten dziennik - ten dach to moja inspiracja  :smile:

----------


## grend

> Mam pytanie odnośnie blachy na dachu: czy wystąpiło jakieś pofalowanie powierzchni? Czytałem, że blacha płaska lubi się "falować" przy układaniu... tym mniej im dach bardziej równy i precyzyjniej wykonany, ale zawsze. A tu na zdjęciach wygląda wszystko super gładko. 
> PS. Pisałem o tym już jakiś czas temu, ale powtórzę: dzięki za ten dziennik - ten dach to moja inspiracja


Trzeba czekac minimum 2 sezony aby to ocenic jak wyszło. Ja widziałem 2 "gładkie" dachy a widziałem chyba ze 40


widze ze jestes z Poznania - jezeli zaczynasz sie budowac i chcesz wiedieć co kupić i gdzie kupić za rozsadne pieniadze to pisz na priv - bo odpowiedzi moga być fascynujace  :smile:

----------


## the_anonim

Siemandero wszystkim! Mam dużo nowego staffu ale po kolei.

Co do *Blachy* na dziś wszystko tak samo jak wcześniej żadnych uwag. Pewnie jak coś ma się pojawić to raczej po Lecie jak blacha dostanie trochę temperatury, ale jestem spokojny. 

Moja spostrzeżenia (osobiste prywatne) pewnie ludzie o ruukki się ucieszą. Emabsowanie, mikroprzetłoczenie czy jak je tam zwał (z tego co wiem ma to na razie ruukki) to żadna ściema marketingowa a coś co naprawdę działa.Tu widać o czym mowa.
 Dokładnie działa na to czego wszyscy się boją przy rąbku czyli wszelakim falowaniom zgięciom niedoskonałościom blachy.  To trochę tak jak weźmiemy sobie kartkę papieru A3 równą prostą i będziemy trzymać za dwa rogi zawsze się jakieś fale porobią. Co innego jak ową kartkę pierwsze złożymy w kulkę a potem rozłożymy wyprostujemy dłonią parę razy i wtedy będziemy trzymać za dwa rogi, efekt jakiejkolwiek fali nie zobaczysz. Niby przetłoczenia wzdłużne na rąbku u większości producentów mają efekt falowania wyeliminować ale jak widać w różnych wątkach na tym forum różnie z tym jest.
*Podsumowując*. Gdy bym drugi raz miał brać rąbek priorytetem było by embasowanie a grubość powłoki była by dla mnie nie istotna czy to jest. (np. w ruukki z tego co kojarzę jest tak zwykły poliester, potem purex(taki mam) i najbardziej wypasiony pural matt. Teraz miał bym to gdzieś.

Ps. żeby nie było że jestem tak stronniczy co do firmy to  Pruszyński też zrobił swój patent (chyba się to nazywa mikrofala) ma również eliminować efekt falowania co potwierdzam bo mam taki dach w swojej okolicy naprawdę duży dach i wszystko oki.

Na pewno po roku warto by mi zadać to samo pytanie może coś się zmieni.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## the_anonim

*Montaż WF*

Zaczynamy od linków do filmików bo tak najłatwiej:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkVZ...ObIhSN&index=5

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nq1_...ObIhSN&index=9

Po filmikach wszystko powinna być jasne ale coś na skrobię żeby nie było :big tongue: 

Prace rozpoczęte w sobotę, działam (niestety) sam, plan zrobić doły ram. Doły okien 4x3m i 2x1,6m kontówka przekrój 10x10cm każda w jednym kawałku pod każde okno.

Co było Mi niezbędne (ściąga):



Kilka słów wstępu u mnie doły są 6cm (wysokość parapetu xps-a) niżej niż góra płyty tak aby postawione okno było na Zero płyty.

*Procedura* w przypadku robienia tego samemu:

1.Poziomowanie kantówki tak aby była do zaznaczonej na płycie kreski 6cm poniżej góry płyty.



2.Jak już się udało obracamy kantówkę i nakładany klej na powierzchnię która idzie do płyty. Dwa ściegi.



3.Obracamy kantówkę do płyty i przyklejamy kantówka leży na deseczkach w miarę pozioma (odchyłka 0,5cm nie jest problemem) sugerujemy się kreską na płycie. Teraz młotowiertarka wiertło fi 6 i jazda przez kantówkę w beton (w kantówce przed rozpoczęciem prac nawiercone są dziury fi 7 w 3m kantówkach robiłem 5 dziur w 1,6m 3szt). Pierwszy wkręt montażowy.



4.Teraz dopiero długa łata 2,5m plus mała 1,2 (długiej nie ufam) na kantówkę. I przenoszę się na drugie koniec ramy jak jest poziom (powinien być tak jak narysowana kreska na płycie)  jak jest ok to wiercę daję wkręta i kantówka jest już samonośna.



5.Teraz pozostałe trzy otwory i praca skończona





I pewnie gdybym był sprzedawcą tego systemu na tym bym zakończył i powiedział że żyli długo i szczęśliwie :big grin: . No ale bystre oko wypatrzy na pierwszym zdjęciu szlifierkę z tarczą do betonu i strug elektryczny, wiec o co kaman?
Otóż relacja która jest wyżej jest z ostatniego okna (Hs-a) które było idealnie przygotowane czyli bok płyty nie mała żadnych mankamentów i kantówka 3m przylegała po całości ładnie. Niestety w pozostałych 5 oknach było różnie a to jakiś brzuch a to szczelina albo nie ma konta 90stopni między góra płyty a bokiem. Tak że nikt przy MOWO czy WF nie wspomina o tym aby jak ważna jest ta powierzchnia, na filmikach oczywiście jest wszystko super idealnie a jak. U mnie szlifierka kątowa z tarcza*do betonu była najczęściej używanym narzędziem czasem wspomagałem się strugiem gdy uznałem że to lepsze wyjście.

Tak to wyglądało często po 30min korekty powierzchni



Gap w niektórych miejscach dochodzi 8mm ale jest szczelnie dzięki trochę większemu nakładowi kleju.



U mnie oczywiście utrudnieniem były długości kantówki dochodzące do 3,2m. Nie bez powodu MOWO czy WF ma długość 1,2 co pozwala na delikatne "oszukanie" powierzchni przy takiej długości. Ale uznałem że wolę trochę się namęczyć a mieć jeden BARDZO solidny kawałek belki niż trzy krótsze.

Ostatecznie wszystko jest git praca własna to 6 godzin zrobione około 15/16mb dołów sobota zaliczona.

Zużycie kleju na doły to 4 tuby i 1/3 piątej. Statystycznie coś koło 4mb z tuby, w info o iso chemie jest niby 5mb (to są dwie ścieżki 2x5mb) i jest to prawdą ja sobie na doły nie szczędziłem no i moja kantówka trochę większa :big grin: .

----------


## the_anonim

*Montaż WF cd.*

*Boki*

Poniedziałek po pracy to czas boków ramy. Zabawy części dalsza DUŻO DUŻO lżejsza.

Na początku primer na BK niech sobie wysycha.

Beleczki przygotowane. Przekroje różne 10x10cm 7,5x10 i takie o przekroju trapezu prostokątnego (dobrze że jest wujek gogle :big grin: ) 8x12cm

skład zestawu przyborów do zabawy taki sam tylko wypadła szlifierka do betonu a w zamian pojawiła się packa do szlifowania BK i pojawiła się ukośnica.

W związku że w sobotę się przyłożyłem się do roboty (po raz kolejny napiszę że warto bo to procentuje na późniejszych etapach zawsze) wszystko jak idealnie z poziomie a wiec ściągamy wymiar okna plus szczeliny na taśmę rozprężną plus próg z xps-a i wychdzi że boki mają mieć 221cm. No to tniemy.



Przykładamy do ściany ewentualna korekta jakiegoś bloczka pacą i jest git potem druga strona okna to samo. Następnie dalmierz złapanie odległości belek od siebie, poziomnica, ołówkiem na ścianie zaznaczyć jak leci belka i mamy wszystko. 

Potem klej na belkę i do ściany, łapiemy poziom, wkrętarka i przykręcamy wkrętami a że to BK to robota leci szybko.  
Co ważne klej jest na tyle gęsty że po przyklejeniu do ściany możemy sobie zostawić belkę i nigdzie się nie przemieści.

Zdjęć brak go goniłem z robotą, ale tu nie ma co więcej pisać.

Aha co ważne, nie obyło się bez baboli więc warto napisać tym co są przed :smile: 



Jak widać płyta jest szerzej niż ściana. U mnie jest tak przy dwóch oknach tych mniejszych 1,6m. Przy murowaniu tak pokazywał sznurek wiec trzeba był się tego trzymać, po prostu albo burta płyty była źle zmierzona albo na odcinku paru metrów wybrzuszyło płytę. Zdarza się, każdemu zwłaszcza jak robi się płytę pierwszy raz w życiu :smile:  Nie był to dla mnie wielki problem bo tu zastosowałem belki 10x10cm czyli de facto dla ramy zostało 7,5/8cm czyli gra. Szczegóły z jednego etapu rzutują potem na kolejne więc warto się przykładać, ale i tak wszystkich nie ominiemy :smile:

----------


## the_anonim

*Montaż WF cd*

*Góra*

Co by tu napisać. Belki tak jak wcześniej w jednym kawałku. Przekroje 10x10cm plus trapez prostokątny 8x12cm. Wielkie podziękowania dla Bartka który mi zacinał więźbę bo zabrakło mi dwóch kawałków nad małe okna, szybki tel. i za 30min miałem dwa kawałki 10x10cm KVH. Chyba nie pisałem w końcu gdzie wykonywałem więźbę

http://tatarczuch.pl/

Polecam

Wracając do tematu. W związku z tym że mamy boki równe a dół ramy trzyma poziom wystarczyło wrzucić belkę na górę sprawdzić czy jest poziom (a był wszędzie) to bierzemy klej i kleimy. Trochę więcej roboty niż z bokami bo tu mamy wieniec z B30 wiec młotowiertarka była niezbędna. Standardowo coś tam czasem trzeba było przytrzeć szlifierką do betonu bądź strugiem w kantówce ale nie było tego dużo.

Efekt :









Oczywiście zadziałało prawo Murphy'ego i na ostatniej belce wiertło klękło

----------


## the_anonim

Wprawione oko "kota obserwatora" zauważy że jedno okno nie ma ram bocznych i górnych. To jest jeden z dwóch HS (drugie jest na wschodniej ścianie). Jest tak ponieważ montaż tego okna jest trochę inny. Chyba już co nieco wspominałem. Hs który ma 22cm szerokości jest montowany w połowie (11cm) bezpośrednio na PF i w połowie na parapecie z xps-a który opiera się na kantówce 10x10cm

Wizualizacja wszystko wyjaśnia:
fiolet- Hs
niebieski- parapet XPS
brązowy - kantówka 10x10cm
Różowy- XPS PF



Jest to pewien kompromis. Postawienie 22cm na kantówce (z czego by nie była) budziło moje obawy. A że mój Hs to Schuco  Thermoslide który ma próg wysokości 4,5 cm było to dla akceptowalne bez pchania się w aluminium(próg np. 2cm). Dla porównania Veka 7cm Drutex 6cm reszty nie pamiętam.

----------


## the_anonim

To teraz może krótkie (albo i nie :big grin: ) podsumowanie i przemyślenia itp. czyli mięsko na koniec.

 Koszta:
Klej poszło 11 tub - 35,6zł/szt (wydajność dokłanie 4mb u mnie 43mb)
Wkręty do montażu 100sz (zostało około 30szt) - 88zł
Dostawa tego - 24zł
Drewno BSH - darmo (pozostałość po dachu)
Drewno KVH - 70zł (na górę na małymi oknami)
Primer - darmo (prezent od ekipy okniarzy) standardowo 55zł
Dwa wiertła - 15zł
Praca własna - BEZCENNE

*Suma*:
~600zł

*Plus* 

taśma rozpręźne ISO BLOC ONE 5-30mm - 940zł (42mb)
ciepłe parapety - 200zł (18mb) :cool: 

Daje nam sumę za *"Anonimowe WF"*:
*
1740zł* :cool: 

to jest *31zł* mb montaż "anonimowego WF" (u mnie jest 56mb montażu)

Wiem że nie wszyscy mają swoje kantówki dlatego moja sugestia kupujcie drewno KVH (bo taniej a równie dobrze) w przekroju 10x10 ja na pewno drugi raz bym robił (siła takiego przekroju  jest mega)

Wczoraj liczyliśmy z chłopakami od okien ile to kosztuje oryginalnie zrobione przez firmę wszystko, na szybko wyszło nam 9k ale widzę że dokładnie licząc wyszło by coś koło *8400zł* (150zł/mb) dla mojego domu.

Konkluzja była prosta montuje się to tak rzadko gdyż *orygnalne WF* nigdy się nie zwróci zwłaszcza przy ciepłych nisko energetycznych domach które zużywają mało energii na CO. Prościej i taniej jest wysunąć okno o max 2/3cm na zwykłych kotwach (gęściej obsadzonych) niż kupować taki oryginalny system. Niestety pewne rzeczy nie mają uzasadnienia ekonomicznego ale z drugiej strony fajnie że są :smile: 

Pewnie o wielu rzeczach nie napisałem bądź zapomniałem, wyjdzie z czasem.

----------


## the_anonim

Lecimy dalej. 
Ale wcześniej rozwiązanie zagadki najmodniejszego koloru okien na 2017. Wszyscy tu używają łaciny tej bardziej polskiej wiec ja też chciałem trochę tej bardziej klasycznej :big grin: . A że jakoś nazwa ALBA nie bardzo mi się podobało a łacina to bardzo giętki język no to jest ALBUS. :wink:

----------


## the_anonim

*Montaż Okien*

Najpierw szybki opis co w końcu u mnie wylądowało:
Po około dwóch tygodniach doktoryzowania się moje serce zapałało do profili okiennych Schuco Si82 i Hs-ów na profilu Thermoslide (czyli niejako Si82 też)
Okna są de facto od dwóch producentów. Hs-y są z firmy Awilux na szybkach Sunenergy +. Natomiast Balkony i Fixy są od Jezierskiego na szybie firmy efektor ExC (extra clear). Obie szyby mają parametry Lt 74  g 53  Ug 0,5  na ciepłych ramkach 4/18/4/18/4 (jest jedno duże szklenie 6/14/6/14/6). Dlaczego kombinacja z dwoma firmami bo okazuje się że Hs-y są tańsze o 10% w Awiluxie natomiast "klasyczne" okna u Jezierskiego wychodzą lepiej (nieznacznie ale jednak). Skąd taka różnica na Hs-ach trudno powiedzieć zwłaszcza że pracują dokładnie na tych samych maszynach, najprawdopodobniej wynika to z doświadczenia Awiluxa co do Hs-ów (podobno montują ich najwięcej w PL) dzięki temu pewnie składają je szybciej i roboczo godzina wychodzi lepiej na Hs-ach.

Co się u mnie pojawiło.:
Wymiary są dla ułatwienia zaokrąglone:
Balkon 3x2,15m  (drzwi balkonowe 80cm reszta fix  w ramie 220cm i tu są szyby 6mm)
Balkon 1,6x2,15m (drzwi balk. 80cm,  fix w ramie 80cm) mamy dwa takie okna
Fix 3x2,15m ( słupek w środku czyli szyba szerokość 148cm x2)
Hs-y 3x2,15

Kolor oczywiście najmodniejszy jak wiadomo :cool:  z gadżetów okna balkonowe dostały ukryte zawiasy w mojej opinii warto bo nośność zwiększa się ze 100kg do 130kg max i co ważniejsze efekt jest super a koszta w moim przypadku 200zł na wszystkie 3 okna po za tym okna standard bez żadnych udziwnień.

Środa godzina 10 rano pojawiło się takie auto u mnie.



Szybkie rozłożenie okien po domu:








Pierwsze szybka obczajka jak im przygotowałem ramy drewniane i czy wszystko gra. Jest info że gitara więc zaczynają montaż



Na pierwszy rzut poszły Hs-y czyli to czego się najbardziej bałem bo stawiamy je w połowie na PF i musi być równo jak stół a i reszta wymiarów musi się zgadzać.

Pierwsze przykręcenie ciepłego parapetu potem taśmy rozprężne po obwodzie



cztery takie taśmy lekko ponad 1k zł



Potem pianka do styro na belkę drewnianą sylikon z kiszki na próg Hs-a gdzie będzie się opierał na PF i wstawiamy ramę w otwór.

UFFF...... pasuje wszystko.

Potem kolejny Hs i podobna historia.

A potem to już z górki bo reszta już typowo w ramy drewniane, a że ktoś się przyłożył :cool:  do ich konstrukcji to poszło sprawnie.

----------


## sebcioc55

Fajnie to wyglada. Ale brakuje zdjec okien juz zamontowanych  :smile:  
Bedziesz je jakos oslanial? Okapu nie ma, rolety raczej nie wejdą pod elewacje? Jak to chcesz rozwiazac?
BTW: czemu te niektore belki sa trapezowe? To utrudni klejenie styropianu.

----------


## the_anonim

> Fajnie to wyglada. Ale brakuje zdjec okien juz zamontowanych


Zdjęcia za raz będą, wczoraj już nie miałem już sił wrócić.




> Bedziesz je jakos oslanial?


Najlepiej było by lecieć z ociepleniem niestety kasa mnie trzyma, więc tymczasowo myślę przykleję jakieś 12/15cm byle jakiego styro wokół belek żeby drzewo osłonić potem to wyleci bo pewnie nikt mi nie sprzeda 20cm grafitu takiego jak chcę w liczbie 5 paczek. 




> Okapu nie ma, rolety raczej nie wejdą pod elewacje? Jak to chcesz rozwiazac?


Liczę na pomysły od was bo jeszcze tematu żaluzji fasadowych nie zgłębiałem, ale u mnie żaluzje nie muszą się chować pod elewację (pamiętam w twoim dzienniku że u Ciebie to był priorytet dla mnie widoczne skrzynki są ok). Tak na szybko myślę aby dać np. 15cm XPS-a(PIR-u) nad belkę i do tego jakąś skrzynkę hand made z MFP(zaluzja w środku) i ładna blacha z zewnątrz. W takim układzie pewnie skrzynka by wystawała z 5cm. Na pewno jest nad czym po debatować na forum :yes:  




> BTW: czemu te niektore belki sa trapezowe? To utrudni klejenie styropianu.


To była belka na kleszcze 12x8(jak dobrze pamiętam) trochę było mi szkoda dawać ją w jednym kawałku(kasa) więc ją tak przeciąłem że wyszedł trapez (8x10) i zamiast 8mb miałem 16mb ramy :big grin:  Na pewno będę kupował gilotynę do styro więc to raczej nie będzie problem :wink: .

----------


## the_anonim

No to efekt końcowy. Bo już chyba wszystko opisane.

(Kropiło cały dzień więc zdjęcia trochę z du..p)

Małe okno (1,6x2,15m) narazie sama rama



Po lewej HS bez ramy po prawej Fix (oba 3x2,15m)



HS na wschodniej ścianie (3,1x2,15m)



Południowa ściana



Standardowe zdjęcie z mojego budynku gospodarczego

----------


## Daniellos_

Daj jakieś fotki profili z bliska, bo z tej odległości ten ALBUS wygląda na biały. Jak wyszły kosztowo HSy?

----------


## the_anonim

No i teraz parę szczegółów bo myślę że to ważne a zawsze tego brak na fotkach.

Montaż Hs-a na belce 



Taka sama perspektywa ale tu już zwykłe okno czyli całe okno stoi na belce





HS od środka czyli stoi w połowie na PF. Tu widać że próg w tym Hs-ie jest naprawdę niewysoki co też było ważne przy moim montażu poza tym widać taśmę rozprężną od środka. Pamiętacie jak mówiłem że moja PF ma miejsca gdzie chłopaki od zacierania się nie popisali. To jest jedno z tych miejsc placek 2x2m na środku salonu :bash: 




No i na koniec panorama





W weekend majowy ma być ładna pogoda to porobię jeszcze jakieś fotki, jak ktoś chce jakiś szczegół którego nie ma to pisać zrobię co w mojej mocy.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## the_anonim

> Daj jakieś fotki profili z bliska, bo z tej odległości ten ALBUS wygląda na biały. Jak wyszły kosztowo HSy?


A sprawdzałeś co znaczy ALBUS po łacinie :big grin:  
Zrobię podsumowanie kosztów całościowo spokojnie (wieczorem)

----------


## aiki

Albus jak albinos?

----------


## sebcioc55

Bardzo ładnie że montujesz na taśmie  :smile:  ta wystawa południowa bez okapu to będzie latem sauna, z resztą zobaczysz tego lata jak jeszcze elewacji nie bedziesz miał. Tutaj rolety/żaluzje to konieczność, Przy takich oknach wysokich i na jednej ścianie spokojnie możesz zrobić żaluzje fasadowe (bo ich skrzynki i tak będą wystawać) tak aby  zabudowa skrzynek tworzyła jedną całośc, to fajnie wygląda. Teraz nie mam czasu aby wysuzkać coś podobnego ale się rozejrzyj, ja bym tak zrobił na Twoim miejscu, wtedy to w żaden sposób nie będzie szpecić. A przy białej/jasnej elewacji np taki ciemny pas nad oknami wygląda bardzo spoko.

----------


## the_anonim

> Albus jak albinos?


Albus=Alba=Biały

Żeby już było wszystko jasne.

Jak ktoś ma jakiś dobry system montażu żaluzji fasadowych dla samoroba to śmiało zapraszam. W planach mam zakup (kiedyś) silnika i żaluzji +prowadnic resztę pewnie będę wykonywał "hand made". Czas pokaże.




> Przy takich oknach wysokich i na jednej ścianie spokojnie możesz zrobić żaluzje fasadowe (bo ich skrzynki i tak będą wystawać) tak aby zabudowa skrzynek tworzyła jedną całośc, to fajnie wygląda


Mam podobne zdanie tym bardziej że elewacja będzie biała a do białego wszystko pasuje :smile: 

*Koszty Okien*

Nie będę się rozpisywał co ile dokładnie bo to bez sensu lepiej iść do salonu i zrobić wycenę własnych wymiarów okien.

Okna 20950  (HS - 7000 1szt.)
Montaż 1650 (30zł/mb)
Całość 22600
+
"Anonimowe WF" 1740

Suma: 24340 (32,5m2 okien)

----------


## grend

.. później to drewno szczelnie obłożysz styropianem ???? 
i tak będzie dobrze ?

----------


## the_anonim

> .. później to drewno szczelnie obłożysz styropianem ???? 
> i tak będzie dobrze ?


Si. Senior.

----------


## agb

Lepikiem albo smołą nie wysmarujesz żeby wilgoci nie było?  :big lol:   :stir the pot:

----------


## ggdh

Super sprawa z tym montażem na kantówkach. Chętnie bym to u siebie zrobił, ale nie wiem jak podejdzie to firmie, która będzie montować okna. Samo osadzanie okien różni się od zwykłego montażu w murze? I co z tym drewnem? Bo musiałbym kupić, KVH jest zauważalnie tańsze niż BSH, ale trzeba je jeszcze jakoś przygotować? Zaimpregnować dodatkowo? Jakby nie patrzeć to taka kantówka musi wytrzymać pewnie z 20+ lat. Niby będzie odseparowana od "elementów"...

Mam u siebie 50.5mb otworów i samo drewno by kosztowało około 1100zł (cena z allegro, innych nie szukałem)...

----------


## grend

> Si. Senior.


cieszę się, ze jesteś pewien

----------


## grend

Pytań o dach mam dużo, nawet po przeczytaniu świetnej instrukcji Rukki która nic nie wnosi

Jak robiłeś na zakładke blachy przy obróbce to dawałeś jakis silikon itp, czy blacha jest na tyle sztywna że nie trzeba
Czym mocowałes blache od obróbki w miejscach niewidocznych - papiakami, wkretami czy gwoźdzmi, jak reagowała blacha ?
czy blacha 25cm która zakrywa krokiem musi być przymocowana do krokwi , czy nie pracuje
Czy pape jakos mocowałes do blachy obróbki czy poprostu leży
Czy dawałeś jakąś siatkę w szczeline wentylacyjna pod blacha

.. a jeszcze nie zacząłem...

----------


## Daniellos_

Jak jes z chodzeniem po ułozonych panelach? Nie gniecie się ta mikrofala?

----------


## the_anonim

> Super sprawa z tym montażem na kantówkach. Chętnie bym to u siebie zrobił, ale nie wiem jak podejdzie to firmie, która będzie montować okna. Samo osadzanie okien różni się od zwykłego montażu w murze? I co z tym drewnem? Bo musiałbym kupić, KVH jest zauważalnie tańsze niż BSH, ale trzeba je jeszcze jakoś przygotować? Zaimpregnować dodatkowo? Jakby nie patrzeć to taka kantówka musi wytrzymać pewnie z 20+ lat. Niby będzie odseparowana od "elementów"...
> 
> Mam u siebie 50.5mb otworów i samo drewno by kosztowało około 1100zł (cena z allegro, innych nie szukałem)...


Hej wszystkim. 
Ja wiem że my wszyscy jak tylko pojawi się coś innego to szukamy w pierwszej kolejności minusów danej rzeczy ale nie popadajmy w histerię. Drewno w budownictwie raczej jest znanym materiałem :smile: . *ggdh* a zastanawiałeś cię co z tymi ludźmi co mają domy z drewna albo co z tymi co maja okna np "sokółka" czy ich drewno wytrzyma 20+ lat a jest takie samo jak moje tylko wystawione na czynniki atmosferyczne a u mnie raczej będzie sucho i szczelnie. Po drugie oryginalne MOWO czy WF to też drzewo tylko sproszkowane z dodatkami pewnie jakiegoś rakotwórczego g...a   :wink: .  A po trzecie to firmy od okien i tak twierdzą że okna to się montuje na max 15lat :big lol: 

Ps. może jak mnie jeszcze trochę postraszycie to dla świętego spokoju za olejuje moje ramy :smile:  

*grend* mam ogromną prośbę żebyś używał dokładniejszych zwrotów np pas nadrynnowy,gąsior,wiatrownica itp będzie mi łatwiej odpowiedzieć na twoje pytania bez czytania 5x o którą "obróbkę" ci chodziło :wink:  




> Jak robiłeś na zakładke blachy przy obróbce to dawałeś jakis silikon itp, czy blacha jest na tyle sztywna że nie trzeba


Na zakładkę jest u mnie gąsior i wiatrownica (10cm) niczym nie uszczelniałem ( tak jak w instrukcji ruukki :smile: )




> Czym mocowałes blache od obróbki w miejscach niewidocznych - papiakami, wkretami czy gwoźdzmi, jak reagowała blacha ?


hmm której obróbki? pas nadrynnowy gwoździami (papiakami) to jedyne gwoździe u mnie w dachu, listwę gąsiora wkrętami farmerami a sam rąbek wkrętami dedykowanymi do rąbka (takie płaskie 16mm lub 25mm) żadnych innych wkrętów nie używałem (wszystko jak w instrukcji :smile: ) jak blacha reagowała? żadnego płaczu ani lamentu z jej strony nie słyszałem więc chyba ok. :wink: 




> czy blacha 25cm która zakrywa krokiem musi być przymocowana do krokwi , czy nie pracuje


Nie mam tego elementu u siebie, nie będę zgadywał




> Czy pape jakos mocowałes do blachy obróbki czy poprostu leży


Jak rozumiem chodzi Ci o membranę dachową (ja żadnej papy nie mam u siebie) i jej koniec na pasie podrynnowym. Ja miałem membranę z paskiem klejącym więc jest on przyklejony do pasa podrynnowego potem przycisną go kontrłaty co 85cm. 




> Czy dawałeś jakąś siatkę w szczeline wentylacyjna pod blacha


tak dawałem, już się chyba kiedyś pytałeś o to, plastikowa siatka złapana zszywkami do czoła kontłaty i pierwszej łaty. (drugie zdjęcie postu 91)

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7400629




> .. a jeszcze nie zacząłem...


Spokojnie postaram się na wszystkie odpowiedzieć tylko proszę o bardziej precyzyjne pytania.

*Daniellos_*



> Jak jes z chodzeniem po ułozonych panelach? Nie gniecie się ta mikrofala?


Nic się nie dzieje, fakt że ja za dużo po niej nie chodziłem bo wskoczyłem okrakiem na szczyt i tam tylko siedziałem ale zrobiłem parę razy zwrot po blasze i nie zauważyłem żeby coś się działo tak że w mojej opinii śmiało można po tym chodzić.

Ps. pogody nie było to i zdjęć ładnych okien też nie ma :no:

----------


## the_anonim

Pobawiłem się ostatnio w SketchUp-ie nad wizualizacjami. Aby przelać to co w głowie na papier i wyszło coś takiego.







Elementy które widzę u siebie:

Biały tynk:



Modrzew syberyjski na ściany szczytowe (ten sam co na deskowanie dachu):



Zainspirowany tym zdjęciem na wiatrołap i pomieszczenie tech. chciał bym płytki klinkierowe:





No i kolor drzwi sam się pojawił jak już wybrany został kolor płytek klinkierowych :smile: :




Zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie. Największe problemy przewiduję ze ścianami szczytowymi a dokładnie z rusztem pod modrzew. Się zobaczy :wink:

----------


## ggdh

Ale ale! Nie miałem w zamiarze niczego krytykować ani nikogo straszyć!  :no: 

Chodziło mi o to czy takie drewno, jakie miałeś, użyłeś od razu czy w jakiś sposób je jeszcze przygotowałeś (oprócz docinania)? 

Poza tym to gdzie można takie drewno kupić oprócz Internetu? W typowych składach drewna / tartakach nie będzie. Do czego innego oprócz więźby takie materiał jest używany?


A poza tym to co myślicie o sposobie zabezpieczenia drewna jaki pokazał Artix w swoim Bursztynie? Dałoby radę w ten sposób ogarnąć kantówki na MOWO?

----------


## agb

A to jest metoda impregnacji? Bo ja kiedyś czytałem, że to japońska metoda jakby postarzania drewna. Ale chyba do wykorzystania wewnętrznego...

----------


## ggdh

Myślę, że Artix wie co robi.

----------


## Marek.M

Witam się w wątku. Więźba mistrzostwo, ładna jest i to deskowanie od spodu. Efektów póki co gratuluję.

Przy okazji po ile dostałeś modrzew syberyjski? No i gdzie?

----------


## the_anonim

Cześć Panowie

*ggdh* spokojnie nie poczułem się skrytykowany tylko bardziej szukanie dziury tam gdzie jej nie ma :smile: 

Drewno BSH to jednak towar rzadko spotykany to fakt wynika to z jego ceny tego że występuje przeważnie w odcinkach 12m i tego że u nas na pierwszym miejscu liczy się cena wiec po co coś trzymać jak klient trafia się raz na ruski rok raczej towar na zamówienie. Poza netem warto trochę poszperać po specjalistycznych tartakach które zajmują*się obróbką CNC lub specjalnych składach drewna.

Metoda Shou sugi ban to metoda zabezpieczenia drewna stosowana w starej Japonii nie do wewnątrz a na zewnątrz polega na spaleniu powierzchownym drewna co powodowało że drewno było "nie atrakcyjne" dla insektów ale co ważniejsze dla Japończyków drewno (w ich przypadku cedr) był właściwie nie palny lub trudno zapalny a mówimy tu o czasach gdzie ludzie w wiosce byli napadani przez dżentelmenów na koniach z pochodnią w ręku :smile:   Metoda prawie wymarła ale Amerykanie z butlą gazową i palnikiem w ręku ją wskrzesili :wink:  . Polecam zobaczyć jak to się odbywa oryginalnie bo robi wrażenie.

Ja ciągle się biję z myślami czy u siebie pewnych elementów tak nie zrobić




*Marek.M*
info poszło na Priv dzięki za miłe słowa miód na moje uszy (a może oczy?) :smile:

----------


## aiki

Opalanie zabezpiecza tez przed wilgocia.w wielkich projektach na domo plus często tak robią

----------


## Marek.M

@the_anonim jak będziesz robił połączenie ściana sufit drewniany, oczywiście chodzi mi od środka, jak to będzie wyglądało?

Kurde bardzo mi się spodobała ta więźba widoczna. Zastanawiam się czy u mnie dałoby się jakoś połączyć taką więźbę odkrytą w salonie i kuchni, oczywiście wtedy ocieplenie tego fragmentu musi być na dachu (czy mógłby być to styropian, płyty PIR trochę drogie), a na pozostałej części standardowe wiązary i dół wiązara sufitem. Przy czym ja chcę robić ocieplenie od środka. No i jeszcze utrudnienie takie, że chcę mieć wysunięty okap. Czy taka więźba może mieć rozpiętość między ścianami 8m, przy kącie dachu 30 stopni (do 35)?

----------


## the_anonim

Hmm dużo pytań i jeszcze więcej niewiadomych...



> @the_anonim jak będziesz robił połączenie ściana sufit drewniany, oczywiście chodzi mi od środka, jak to będzie wyglądało?


Parę opcji mi się kołacze 1. Karton gips od ściany do deskowania, ale to lipa 2. Murłatę zabuduję deską (mam fajne dechy ze świerku) i zlicowała by się z tynkiem a między krokwiami też jakaś decha. A tak w ogóle to pluje sobie w brodę bo trzeba było na murłatę kupić KVH i było by na gotowo tylko zabudować między krokwiami.



> Kurde bardzo mi się spodobała ta więźba widoczna. Zastanawiam się czy u mnie dałoby się jakoś połączyć taką więźbę odkrytą w salonie i kuchni, oczywiście wtedy ocieplenie tego fragmentu musi być na dachu (czy mógłby być to styropian, płyty PIR trochę drogie), a na pozostałej części standardowe wiązary i dół wiązara sufitem. Przy czym ja chcę robić ocieplenie od środka. No i jeszcze utrudnienie takie, że chcę mieć wysunięty okap. Czy taka więźba może mieć rozpiętość między ścianami 8m, przy kącie dachu 30 stopni (do 35)?


hmm szczerze to wszystko się da ale takie kombinowanie może ci wyjść bokiem nie wspominając o tym że kasowo będzie drogo. Styropian zamiast pir to słaby pomysł (ile tego by było 30/35cm wiesz ile zapłacisz za wkręty :smile: )

Jak już to ja bym widział to tak wszędzie drewno KVH ( bo taniej 1500zł/m3 a wcale nie gorzej) wszędzie Pir (ja wiem że drożej ale lepiej i trudno o błędy) a okap zmniejszyć do aceptowalnego przez ciebie minimum. Nad pokojami możesz sobie zabudować Gk(choć wątpię żebyś tak zrobił).  Jak dobrze pokombinujesz to jedynie pir cię będzie kosztował więcej niż tz. Standard. 

Co do rozpiętości 8m przy 30stopniach nie powinno być problemu ale to pytanie do konstruktora nie do mnie :smile: 

Sorki za błędy piszę z ipada

----------


## Marek.M

> ...(ile tego by było 30/35cm wiesz ile zapłacisz za wkręty)...


O jakich wkrętach piszesz? Do czego one?

----------


## the_anonim

Do przykręcenia pir-u (styropianu) do krokwi

----------


## Marek.M

> Do przykręcenia pir-u (styropianu) do krokwi


 Już właśnie doczytałem, że używałeś DMX 6x280  :smile:  Rozumiem, że przykręcałeś PIR przez łatę, tzn. wkręt przechodził przez łatę i pod spodem PIR?

Nie patrzyłeś może na płytę PIR dachową, już z pokryciem?

----------


## ggdh

A ja jeszcze zapytam czy stoi coś na przeszkodzie, aby użyć kantówek zwykłego twardego drewna? Byle suchego, aby nam okna nie wygięło w pół? Czy to musi być specjalne drewno o podwyższonych parametrach?

----------


## the_anonim

> Nie patrzyłeś może na płytę PIR dachową, już z pokryciem?


Patrzyłem ale jakoś mi to nie leżało. To niby do kurników i hal :big lol:  tam chyba kiepsko z szczenością.  Marek nie kombinuj pod górkę :wink: 

Policz dokładnie ile Cie będą kosztowały  wiązary wełna wieszaki płyty gk farba itd żeby było na gotowo a potem policz ile będzie cię kosztowała moja wersja. A na koniec zadaj sobie pytanie ile możesz dopłacić żeby mieć taki otwarty sufit jak u mnie. Może okaż sie że wcale nie trzeba będzie dopłacać.

*ggdh*
No kvh to niby takie drewno o jakim piszesz.  
Dla jasności
 kvh 1500/1700zł/m3
"zwykle drewno" 800zł/m3 +suszenie komorowe 300złm3 +struganie 200zł/m3 i wtedy masz produkt poruwnywalny jakościowo.

Każdy poruwnuje kvh czy bsh do kwoty 800zł/m3 jak za mokre drewno ale uczciwie jest tak jak powyżej. A wtedy moje pomysły już wcale nie są takie drogie i szalone :big lol: 

A odpowiadając na pytanie  możesz zastosować co zechcesz ale bezpiecznie jest zastosować produkt dobry jakościowo :wink:

----------


## Marek.M

> Patrzyłem ale jakoś mi to nie leżało. To niby do kurników i hal tam chyba kiepsko z szczenością.  Marek nie kombinuj pod górkę
> 
> Policz dokładnie ile Cie będą kosztowały  wiązary wełna wieszaki płyty gk farba itd żeby było na gotowo a potem policz ile będzie cię kosztowała moja wersja. A na koniec zadaj sobie pytanie ile możesz dopłacić żeby mieć taki otwarty sufit jak u mnie. Może okaż sie że wcale nie trzeba będzie dopłacać.


Tylko, że ja chcę robić ocieplenie od środka, jak Barth3z. U mnie do dolnego pasa wiązarów przykręcam płyty, na nie kleje styropian, a na górę dam dodatkowo chyba celulozy trochę. Pytanie, czy takie panele można np. przykleić czy trzeba przykręcać (zawsze te wkręty to jakiś mostki). Pewnie fantazjuję :big grin:  z tym klejem.

Niby z liczeniem nie mam problemów, ale nie potrafię policzyć ile może coś kosztować, nie znam cen, nie wiem ile się zużyje (zwłaszcza jakichś płynów, klejów itp.). Masz jakąś poradę jak poprawnie policzyć, jak się do tego zabrać?

----------


## ggdh

> *ggdh*
> No kvh to niby takie drewno o jakim piszesz.  
> Dla jasności
>  kvh 1500/1700zł/m3
> "zwykle drewno" 800zł/m3 +suszenie komorowe 300złm3 +struganie 200zł/m3 i wtedy masz produkt poruwnywalny jakościowo.
> 
> Każdy poruwnuje kvh czy bsh do kwoty 800zł/m3 jak za mokre drewno ale uczciwie jest tak jak powyżej. A wtedy moje pomysły już wcale nie są takie drogie i szalone
> 
> A odpowiadając na pytanie  możesz zastosować co zechcesz ale bezpiecznie jest zastosować produkt dobry jakościowo


Ano właśnie - takiej odpowiedzi potrzebowałem. 

A samo mocowanie okien to po prostu wkręt przez ramę prosto w kantówkę, rama wcześniej oklejona taśmą, jakieś dystanse aby zachować stałą odległość ramy od ościeży? I tyle? 

Tak sobie kombinuję co z roletami podtynkowymi? Nadproża mam cofnięte o te kilka cm, aby jeszcze docieplić, ale przy wysunięciu okien o kolejne 10cm (planowałem standardowe 2.5cm) jak ogarnąć temat kaset rolet?

----------


## Daniellos_

Szacun za żółte drzwi. Ja chciałem limonkowe, ale w moim związku to ja jestem tą szaloną i odważną osobą. Tylko ja  :big grin: 
Opalanie drewna też moja bajka i chętnie zobaczę na forum drugą osobę, ktora się podejmie. Sam roważam opalanie pergoli na tarasem. Jeszcze nie zdecydowalem czy będzie biała czy czarna.

----------


## Dawid314

pomysl na montaz okien i wykonanie super  :smile: 

>ciepłe parapety - 200zł (18mb)

gdzie kupiles tak tanio cieple parapety?

----------


## Marek.M

@the_anonim czemu masz aż tyle słupów? Co jest tego powodem?

----------


## the_anonim

> Tylko, że ja chcę robić ocieplenie od środka, jak Barth3z. U mnie do dolnego pasa wiązarów przykręcam płyty, na nie kleje styropian, a na górę dam dodatkowo chyba celulozy trochę. Pytanie, czy takie panele można np. przykleić czy trzeba przykręcać (zawsze te wkręty to jakiś mostki). Pewnie fantazjuję z tym klejem.


Musisz sam coś wymyślić i wtedy ewentualnie dać do analizy na FM.
Może po prostu jak chcesz mieć wysoki sufit zrobić wiązary które dadzą ci taki efekt i zabudować płytą gk, na pewno im więcej kombinacji tu tak a tam siak spowoduje wzrost kosztów, chyba tyle w temacie :smile:  




> Niby z liczeniem nie mam problemów, ale nie potrafię policzyć ile może coś kosztować, nie znam cen, nie wiem ile się zużyje (zwłaszcza jakichś płynów, klejów itp.). Masz jakąś poradę jak poprawnie policzyć, jak się do tego zabrać?


No chyba normalne że pierwsze musisz znać ceny potem wiedzieć ile tego potrzeba i przeliczyć, proste :smile: . Np moja więźba: krokiew 10x20 długość 400cm ilość 52szt. Cena 1700zł/m3 
Wychodzi 
(0,1x0,2x4)x52=4,16m3
4,16x1700=7072zł
Jeśli jest bez odpadu bo belki BSH są 12m ( u mnie 3 krokwie z belki zero odpadu ale jak masz 9m krowkiew no to masz odpad z każdej belki :smile: )
A płyny i klej musisz wiedzieć zużycie i cenę i tak samo. 
Powodzenia :stir the pot: 




> Daniellos_
> Szacun za żółte drzwi. Ja chciałem limonkowe, ale w moim związku to ja jestem tą szaloną i odważną osobą. Tylko ja 
> Opalanie drewna też moja bajka i chętnie zobaczę na forum drugą osobę, ktora się podejmie. Sam roważam opalanie pergoli na tarasem. Jeszcze nie zdecydowalem czy będzie biała czy czarna


Dzięki na razie to wszystko koncepcja zobaczymy co wyjdzie na finiszu :smile: 




> pomysl na montaz okien i wykonanie super 
> 
> >ciepłe parapety - 200zł (18mb)
> 
> gdzie kupiles tak tanio cieple parapety?


Dzięki fajnie że doceniacie te moje starania :smile: 

Masz piwo za bystre oko i czytanie dziennika linijka po linijce. :big grin: 

Parapety to poniekąd  zasługa moich okniarzy dali mi namiary na człowieka który robi takie rzeczy dla nich (i nie tylko) w Kielcach, jest bardzo dobry bo zarobiony na maxa. A skąd taka cena, mój XPS (resztki z PF) plus jego robota. Jednego dnia zawiozłem mu materiał drugiego odebrałem ciepły towar( się gra się ma :cool: ). Jak ktoś jest z okolic i też chciał by zrobić taką akcję to namiary podeślę na Priv. 




> Marek.M
> @the_anonim czemu masz aż tyle słupów? Co jest tego powodem?


Brak stropu w salonie,duża powierzchnia, brak podparć w środku, mały kąt nachylenia dachu, duże przeszklenia, materiał ścian BK 500 to wszystko powoduje że dach mocno napiera na ściany i to mogło powodować pęknięcia. Jednym słowem bezpieczeństwo i spokojny sen :yes: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## the_anonim

Mam trochę zaległości w pisaniu bo obiecałem paru osobo że napiszę to i owo o co mnie pytali na Priv ale po kolei.

Jak widać z dziennika rzadko pojawia się u mnie jakaś ekipa a jak już to raczej z przymusu lub zdrowego rozsądku. Tak też pojawiła się u mnie ekipa *MERITUM STOLARKA z Kielc*. A że dzielę się swoją wiedzą i doświadczeniem w tym dzienniku nie może się obyć bez wpisu o ekipie która montował u mnie okna.

Chyba należy zacząć od tego że ekipę z Panem Marcinem M. na czele *POLECAM*. Od samego początku do dnia dzisiejszego kontakt z p. Marciem świetny, branżowy człowiek nie zostawił mnie z żadnym pytaniem bez odpowiedzi a ja mam czasem naprawdę trudne pytania :smile: . Ja wynika z posta wyżej to dzięki niemu ma parapety w takiej cenie, bez problemu dał mi "swój" kontakt na produkty iso chemie abym sam sobie kupił (choć mógł na mnie przecież zarobić). A że chłopaki pałają miłością do profili Schuco (a mają u siebie też inne) dobrze mi się z nimi współpracowało. Co do samego montażu nie mam żadnych zastrzeżeń choć był to mój pierwszy montaż okien :smile:  z tego co zauważyłem chłopak mają swoje "specjalizacje" jeden spędził cały montaż przy Hs-ach inny przy montażu pozostałych balkonów jeszcze inny przygotowywał okna przed wstawieniem okien w ramy. Zresztą z rozmowy wynika że np. do bram garażowych p. Marcin ma już zupełnie inną ekipę a te chłopaki bram nie dotykają. I chyba to wszystko tak że jak ktoś stoi przed dylematem jak ja parę miesięcy temu i jest z mojego regionu to myślę że śmiało może uderzać do MERITUM z Kielc bo kupić dobre okna można w każdym salonie ale je dobrze zamontować już nie koniecznie. :wink: 

Aha co ważne ekipa dowiedziała się o tym że skrobię sobie coś na  FM dopiero po skończonej robocie. Tak że nie ma mowy o tym że ekipa się super spinała u mnie bo chciała mieć dobry pijar na forum, myślę że to ważne dla przyszłych inwestorów.

Pozdrawiam i POLECAM ekipę.

----------


## the_anonim

*TIP*
Z ważnych rzeczy które pamiętam często pada pytanie o moją PF zacieraną na gotowo. Tu muszę napisać o jednej ważnej rzeczy która wyszła (dosłownie) po zakończeniu płyty. Chodzi o zbrojenie rozproszone które psuje "efekt" zatartej płyty gdyż część drucików nie jest utopiona w betonie i zostaje na wierzchu w różnych pozycjach. I w następstwie albo koroduje albo odpada i zostaje dołek po drucikach. Tak że warto na pewno mieć tego świadomość wybierając ten typ zbrojenia. Jak tylko będzie ładna pogoda i mój aparat pozwoli na to postaram się zrobić jakieś zdjęcia aby uchwycić problem.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## the_anonim

A z tematów bieżących w weekend majowy posprzątałem trochę wkoło domu. Foli z bloczków BK, płyt pir czy innych było tak dużo że wywiezienie tego na raz było nie możliwe tak że wszystko zostało ładnie spakowane związane i teraz przy każdej wizycie na budowie zabieram po trochu.  Wczoraj pojawiłem się na budowie dopiero po południu z zamiarem pokręcenia się i przymiarki pasa podrynnowego, gdyż jestem umówiony z chłopakami o rynien ciągłych na przyszłą sobotę. Ale jakoś tak fajnie mi się pracowało (pół czasu w majowym kapuśniaczku :smile: ) że zrobiłem cały pas podrynnowy (44mb) :big grin: 

Strzałka pokazuje element który przykręcałem




Widok od dołu jak będzie przylegał styropian





A teraz *TIP* wart flaszkę :smile:  (ja wiem że dla fachowców dekarzy może to się wydać śmieszne ale pisze raczej do tych "mniej fachowych ludzi" :smile: )
Jak chcemy połączyć dwa takie elementy (nazwijmy je parapetami) żeby jeden ładnie zachodził na drugi po to by było szczelnie, warto w parapecie dolnym wykonać takie cięcie(powinno być jeszcze pod większym kątem) aby ten parapet który nachodzi ładnie się dopasował. Mam nadzieję ze alles klar :smile: 



1 (odcinam trójkącik z parapetu który będzie pod)



2 (nasuwamy górny i gotowe)



Widok cięcia z dołu



Na tygodniu uszczelnię jeszcze połączenia takim czymś (Sika-uszczelniacz i klej do dachów i rynien)



Zobaczymy co to i ile jest warte.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## karster

Wow, jak to się stało, że jeszcze nie czytałem Twojego db? No ale już się poprawiłem. Szacun  :smile:  jedyne co mi nie przypadło do gustu to te żadko umieszczone szpilki przy wieńcu. Ja bym pewnie zrobił co max 80cm. Odmiana MOWO I finalna cena- szczęka opada. Też będę kombinował z mowo. Ale podobnie jak ggdh, mam dylemat co ze skrzynkami rolet. W ogóle myślałem przez chwilę o tym by zamiast cofania nadproża dać je po prostu wyżej o wysokość skrzynki. Do tego wlasna zabudowa z płyt +ocieplenie.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Daniellos_

> A teraz TIP wart flaszkę


Nie mogłeś wczesniej ?  :big tongue:  Na szczęscie to w takiem miejscu, że trudno dostrzec i pewnie tylko ja będę to widział....

----------


## the_anonim

> Wow, jak to się stało, że jeszcze nie czytałem Twojego db? No ale już się poprawiłem. Szacun  jedyne co mi nie przypadło do gustu to te żadko umieszczone szpilki przy wieńcu. Ja bym pewnie zrobił co max 80cm. Odmiana MOWO I finalna cena- szczęka opada. Też będę kombinował z mowo. Ale podobnie jak ggdh, mam dylemat co ze skrzynkami rolet. W ogóle myślałem przez chwilę o tym by zamiast cofania nadproża dać je po prostu wyżej o wysokość skrzynki. Do tego wlasna zabudowa z płyt +ocieplenie.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Ja tam jestem u Ciebie regularnie i kibicuję :smile:  rozstaw co 80cm!!! to gęściej niż krokwie!!! :Confused: . Z tego co usłyszałem od kierownika standard to co 2m u mnie jak pamiętam jest ~170cm. A co skrzynek nad oknami coś się wymyśli bo u mnie też się powinny pojawić.
Pozdrawiam





> Nie mogłeś wczesniej ?  Na szczęscie to w takiem miejscu, że trudno dostrzec i pewnie tylko ja będę to widział....


Jak robiłem sobie to w sobotę to myślałem o tobie czy wpadłeś na to i jak ten element związałeś u siebie :smile: 

Tak czy siak liczy się jako *TIP* wiec pierwsza flaszka już jest :big grin:

----------


## karster

Dzięki za kibicowanie, przyda się  :smile: 




> rozstaw co 80cm!!! to gęściej niż krokwie!!!. Z tego co usłyszałem od kierownika standard to co 2m ...


Czy my się przypadkiem nie zrozumieliśmy? Mi chodziło o szpilki do związania szalunku by płyt Ci nie powyginało (pisałeś o tym, że nie wyszedł idealnie wieniec). Wydawało mi się, że miałeś dość rzadko te szpilki do spięcia szalunku. No a ten pomysł z rurkami od prądu dobry ale czy wart zachodu? cena szpilki fi6 jest na poziomie ok 1zł/1mb więc szpilka 40cm do spięcia wieńca to 40gr - pewnie rurka drugie tyle kosztuje, a jak wspominałem u siebie (zalewałem kawałek słupa) szpilki drugiego dnia spokojnie można wkrętarką wykręcić (i wciąż będą się nadawały do pracy jeśli to ważne). 

Z drugiej strony - czas na ich wykręcanie pewnie jest wart więcej niż taka rurka, która to dodatkowo pomoże ustawić szerokość rozpychając szalunek (dystanse)  :smile: 
Kto to już tak robił, Sadysta? Na pewno on ;]

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## the_anonim

Aha. Szpilki przy "szalowaniu wieńca" oki. Jeśli tak to 80cm to absolutne min. u mnie tak było i widzisz. Teraz to pewnie bym robił co 60cm ale ważniejsza jest szpilka jak jest połączenie dwóch płyt osb bo to tam wyszły niedociągnięcia u mnie.

----------


## karster

Osb nie jest zbyt fajnie na szalunki, zwłaszcza 18mm. Fajnie to może się robi bo docinasz odpowiednie szerokości i masz powtarzalne odcinki (można też zamówić na wymiar w jakimś markecie typu obi/casto) ale już wytrzymałość jest do bani - może wypadało by wzmocnić taki szalunek poprzeczną deską i dopiero skręcać - wtedy by wyszło ładnie. Ja mam deski 25mm od szalunku ław i te skręcałem zdaje się co 70cm a i tak w jakimś miejscu widziałem delikatne wybrzuszenie tyle, że ława wysoka na 40cm więc był spory napór betonu. Teraz z tych samych desek robię szalunek cokołu pod płot i chciałem dać podobnie 'ściągi' co 70-80 cm ale cokół tylko 20cm wystaje ponad ziemie (w szalunku) i szeroki jest na 16cm więc może wytrzyma by jakoś za mocno się nie pofalowało?

A właśnie, jak się spisuje taka diamentowa tarcza szlifierska do betonu? Bo przy okazji wykładania chudego betonu na podłogę na gruncie wylałem na szybko (czyt. na wariata) 12,5mb cokołu pod płot i są takie fale, taka tandeta, że patrzeć nie mogę - muszę poszlifować, ściąć tarczą do betonu a jak zobaczyłem Twoją tarczę szlifierską to jakaś taka lampeczka w głowie mi się zapaliła, że to może być to  :smile:  Jakie to jest trwałe w zależności od ceny?

PS. masz jakieś dodatkowe zdjęcia do Twojego montażu okien? Mam jakiś niedosyt bo temat bardzo interesujący  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## the_anonim

> Osb nie jest zbyt fajnie na szalunki, zwłaszcza 18mm.


Też jestem tego zdania teraz szedł bym w dechy.




> A właśnie, jak się spisuje taka diamentowa tarcza szlifierska do betonu?


Model i firmę masz na fotce cena 55zł czyli 3x mniej niż za boscha w casto więc się długo nie zastanawiałem kupiona w lokalnym składzie budowlanym są jeszcze takie same ale z dwoma paskami ściernymi kosztują z 15zł więcej. Ja na swojej nie zauważyłem zużycia wiec jakoś do ceny jest ok. Tylko pamiętaj że to żmudna praca idzie po powoli i pył jest wszędzie(maska obowiązkowo).




> PS. masz jakieś dodatkowe zdjęcia do Twojego montażu okien? Mam jakiś niedosyt bo temat bardzo interesujący


U mnie zasada jest prosta ja robię zdjęcia tak aby wszystko było w miarę jasne co skąd się wzięło, jak chcesz coś dodatkowo nie ma problemu ale pisz dokładnie co mam sfotografować bo nie jestem telepatą :wink: . A po drugie obejrzyj filmiki które zamieściłem one mogą ci dużo rozjaśnić.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## karster

Nie no wiesz, potrafię czytać ze zrozumieniem (a przynajmniej zazwyczaj) więc i filmy widziałem (jeden z nich już dawno temu widziałem szukać info o mowo na YT). Po prostu lubię podziwiać solidną pracę  :smile: 

... ale mam stres'a przed jutrzejszym dniem  :big grin:  już powiedziałem żonie, że glutka zaprowadza do p-kola bo ja na 8 max chce być na placu boju by dokończyć rozwijanie papy w garażu, może jakieś sznureczki przygotować do pierwszej warstwy i byle tylko pogoda dopisała a jutro będę miał pierwszą warstwę a i może zasypaną petitem nawet  :big grin:  Normanie jestem podekscytowany jakbym szedł na pierwszą randkę  :big lol:  Tyle czasu na to czekałem.... Dawno już bym zrobił to sam wypożyczając wcześniej stojaki (Sadysta miał swoje, w sumie mógłbym zrobić sobie sam nawet na laserze ale jakoś chciałem mieć oryginał). Obym tylko jutro się nie zawiódł  :cool:

----------


## andrzej82

Czesc witam, nie wiem jak to sie stalo ale dopiero teraz przeczytalem twoj dziennik i powiem  :yes:  bardzo mi sie podoba dlatego ze robisz bardzo duzo wedlog tego jak ja se wymyslilem( do tej pory tak myslalem ze ja) tj. : gazobeton na pianke, okna zamontowane na klejonce itd. jezeli chodzi o gazobeton to powiedz jak ten H+H z trzymaniem wymiaru? ja bede robil z ytonga podobno najlepiej trzyma wymiar a to dlatego ze chcialbym pojsc o krok dalej i nie robic tynkow tylko po zabruzdowanu instalacji szpachlowadz bezposrednio na ytonga zrobie to z garazu tak na probe i napewno opisze. Twoj pomysl na wiezbe- super alternatywa dla wiazarow z tym ze mozna zrobic we wlasnym zakresie.pozdrawiam i mocno kibicuje

----------


## the_anonim

*andrzej82*

Dzięki za dobre słowo mam nadzieję że nie pozwiesz mnie za plagiat albo kradzież pomysłu :wink: 

Co do H+H(Żelisławice) trzyma bardzo ładnie wymiary. Myślę jak każdy BK odmiany TLMB. Przewagą  H+H nad Ytongiem która u mnie zdecydowała była Cena i Wielkość bloczka. W mojej opinii najlepszym BK może się pochwalić H+H z Gorzkowic, mają najlepszy park maszynowy co się przekłada na jakość produktu (wymiary) ale cena wyższa i tam trudno o termin bo mają ful obłożenia.

Co do twojego pomysłu na "gołe ściany" z doświadczenia powiem tak że ściany to połowa drogi pamiętaj jeszcze o wieńcu. Cały twój plan może lec w gruzach jak wyjdzie ci wieniec do dupy jak u mnie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## andrzej82

zgadzam sie jezeli chodzi o wieniec dlatego (jeszcze nie przesadzone) mysle nad zastosowaniem ksztaltek u. Dla mnie H+H wychodzi troche drogo ze wzgledu na odleglosc od fabryki - liczylismy to z przedstawicielem. co do "mowo" spoko odpuszcze Tobie :big grin: , nawet zastanawiam sie nad wykozystaniem do tego klejonki z zielonej wodoodpornej mdf - ma bardzo podobne wlasciwosci do oryginalu. bardzo mi sie podoba sufit katedralny sam zreszta mam taki w projekcie ale tylko nad salonem z kuchnia. tak kombinuje jak tam upchac antresole. pozdrawiam

----------


## karster

O jakiej klejonj mdf piszesz? Tez chce u siebie zrobic mowo ale nie zadne firmowe ze wzgledu na cene...

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## andrzej82

Witam. Mialem na mysli mdf wodoodporny (najczesciej zielony) jezeli chodzi o parametry to jest calkiem dobry troche gorszy od Mowo jezeli chodzi o przewodnosc ciepla mowo ma 0.07 a mdf 0.14 ale to dlatego ze mdf ma duzo wieksza gestosc
http://www.internorm-krakow.pl/images_cms/mowo1.bmp

----------


## grend

..jak kładłeś połać dachu to z jednej i z drugiej strony zaczynałes od tej samej sciany szczytowej ?

----------


## the_anonim

> ..jak kładłeś połać dachu to z jednej i z drugiej strony zaczynałes od tej samej sciany szczytowej ?


Strona 6 instrukcji ruukki:

"Kierunek montażu

Zawsze rozpoczynaj montaż paneli Classic od
prawej strony."

----------


## the_anonim

Świeżutkie Anonimowe info: są rynny! O godzinie 11.00 zameldowało się na budowie dwóch sympatycznych panów którzy mówią na siebie DachFalc.pl i się zaczęło :smile:  

Instrukcji montażu nie fotografowałem bo pomagałem chłopakom a po drugie wszystko jest w pierwszym lepszym filmiku z YT:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tbq9iWQC-JU

O godzinie 15.30 chłopaki spakowali zabawki i pojechali w siną dal :bye: 

A ja zostałem z nowym nabytkiem który trudno sfotografować bo ZLEWA się*z resztą dachu, co było celem tej operacji. :yes: 

Profil rynny:



Fotki ale raczej nic nie zobaczycie z daleka bo wszystko się ładnie zlewa i mało co widać








Trochę detali:












Rur spustowych nie montowali, zrobię to na etapie ocieplania pytanie czy całkowicie schowane czy częściowo, temat do przemyślenia. Ogólnie rynna po wyjechaniu z maszynki jest jak flaki, po zamontowaniu "spinek" nabiera na sztywności MEGA. W trójkę montowaliśmy rynnę o długości 22mb, dwóch na samych końcach jeden w środku i rynna trzyma się sama. Po tym jak chłopaki się zabrali zrobiłem test o którym mówili. Czyli "powiesić" się na rynnie. Test z obciążeniem 85kg rynna przeszła pomyślnie :cool:

----------


## the_anonim

Podziękowania dla kolegi* thoerg* od którego dostałem namiary na chłopaków. Myślę że warto zajrzeć koledze w dziennik, można zobaczyć jak fajnie zrobić dach na rąbek klasycznie a że ostatnio skończył elewację to jest na co popatrzeć :yes: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7466834

*Koszty Rynien:*

44mb rynny + 4 spusty po 4mb = 60mb = 1800 $$$ (30$/mb) oczywiście robocizna i bujanie się chłopaków z drugiego końca polski w cenie. :cool: 


Aha żeby nie było że się rozleniwiłem a na dodatek ekipy wynajmuję żeby za mnie robiły :tongue:  to powiem że zacząłem akcję pod tytułem "Dach płaski" nad wejściem ale to po woli bo plenów brak.






No i dopytujecie się jak tam mój rąbek wygląda:

----------


## grend

> Strona 6 instrukcji ruukki:
> 
> "Kierunek montażu
> 
> Zawsze rozpoczynaj montaż paneli Classic od
> prawej strony."



czym to motywują ? Dlaczego np nie od lewej strony - czy to jest tylko zalecenie bo według tego klucza gną połac dachu ?
...inni producenci uzależniaja to od ustawienia do wiatrów

----------


## Marek.M

Czy montując te rynny zachowano spadek, jak tak to jaki?

----------


## Daniellos_

> czym to motywują ? Dlaczego np nie od lewej strony - czy to jest tylko zalecenie bo według tego klucza gną połac dachu ?
> ...inni producenci uzależniaja to od ustawienia do wiatrów


W takim wypadku rąbki obu połaci się nie pokrywają? Bo przeciez ostatni panel pierwszej połaci trzeba docinać z długości. Czy może zaczynając drugą połać obcinany był pierwszy panel?

----------


## the_anonim

> czym to motywują ? Dlaczego np nie od lewej strony - czy to jest tylko zalecenie bo według tego klucza gną połac dachu ?
> ...inni producenci uzależniaja to od ustawienia do wiatrów


Anatomia rąbka w pigułce :smile: :



Czerwona strzałka - "zamek"
Niebieska strzałka - "rąbek"
Różowa strzałka - "felc do pasa startowego"

Jeśli mamy firmę która nie robi w standardzie "felca" to od nas zależy w którą stronę będziemy kłaść rąbek bo sobie zrobimy owy "felc" albo na "górze" albo na "dole" panela i to nam zdefiniuje czy idziemy od prawej strony czy od lewej. Jeśli mamy felc zrobiony przez fabrykę to on nam narzuca kierunek krycia. Czyli parząc na zdjęcie wyżej tu mamy kierunek od prawej bo arkusz ma po prawej rąbek po lewej zamek a na zamek pierwszego arkusza musi najść rąbek z drugiego arkusza. Inaczej się tej blachy nie da zamontować :wink: 
Alles klar???





> Marek.M
> Czy montując te rynny zachowano spadek, jak tak to jaki?


Zachowano spadek na tz. oko :wink:  Te rynny są o tyle fajne że można je łatwo okręcić i skorygować spadek. Zaczekam na pierwsze lepsze oberwanie chmury i będę obserwował. :roll eyes: 





> W takim wypadku rąbki obu połaci się nie pokrywają? Bo przeciez ostatni panel pierwszej połaci trzeba docinać z długości. Czy może zaczynając drugą połać obcinany był pierwszy panel?


Nie pokrywają się co skutkuje tym że nisko przelatujące ptaki widzą to :big grin: , bo ty przecież nigdy nie jesteś jednocześnie z jednej i drugiej strony domu aby to porównać. :wink: 
Ale nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie jeśli nie masz fabrycznego "felca" zrobić jedną połać z prawej a drugą z lewej.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## grend

Czyli zgadlem...
Tak pytałem czy przypadkiem nie ma innych czynników. Na innych instrukcjach czytałem żeby zaciecie zamka nie było w strone wiatru bo wtedy ograniczamy hałas blachy podczas wichury

----------


## the_anonim

Popołudnie w pt i sobotę udało mi się wtargać, dopasować i zamocować krokwie na dachu płaskim. Trochę było rzeźby bo muszę się zmieścić z wysokością dachu, tz. ogranicza mnie pas podrynnowy dachu głównego, więc trzeba było pogłębiać zamki w krokwiach a z drugiej strony zrezygnować z murłaty.

Efekt:














Tu widać o co chodzi, muszę się zmieścić w obszarze jak różowa strzałka z: deskowanie 2cm, folia paroszczelna 0cm, PIR 16cm, płyta MFP 1cm, membrana EPDM ~6mm. Wszystko na styk.




Spadek jest 2% mam nadzieję że wystarczy. Do zamocowania krokwi użyłem dybli którymi montowałem ramy okienne (15cm) :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

Ładnie  :wink: 
ja myslę że te 2% to wystarczy spokojnie. Te silikaty co widać to na działówki?

----------


## the_anonim

> Ładnie 
> ja myslę że te 2% to wystarczy spokojnie. Te silikaty co widać to na działówki?


Dzięki, to nie co z pod maszyny ale jest też równo no i nauczyłem się ładnie pracować dłutem :smile: . Silikaty to na działówki jedna paleta z pierwszej dostawy jeszcze z 4/5 palet będę potrzebował na dokończenie ścian do dachu.


*DACH PŁASKI cd.*

Dziś wylądował modrzew na dachu.

Pierwsze przyciąć na wymiar


A potem wrzucić, przykręcić i po robocie  :wink: 










Niestety u mnie od soboty oficjalnie jest sezon komarowy. A że działka duża, cała w pokrzywach i innych chwastach do tego rowy melioracyjne z wodą i błotkiem no to chyba lepszego domu na wylęg nie mogły mieć. Jak raz poszedłem w pokrzywy to myślałem że mnie zjedzą żywcem, czarna chmura. :mad:

----------


## Daniellos_

Znam problem komarów z mojej działki rekreacyjnej, położonej w zasadzie w lesie. Tragediaaaa. M.in dlatego tą budowlaną kupiłem na otwartej przestrzeni, ale też tu latają, choć nie całe armady jak tam. 

PS jak to jest, że widok drewna tak miło i ciepło się kojarzy. Może to tylko mi  :smile:  Pół życia żałuję że nie związałem swojej kariery zawodowej z drewnem i jego obróbką  :smile:

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Ten daszek płaski jest mały więc moje zagajenie jest czysto teoretyczne.
Uważam , że wycięcia w belkach na wieńcach, drastycznie obniżają ich wytrzymałość. Po prostu w tych miejscach są cieńsze.
Mają powiedzmy 100 mm zamiast 200 mm.
Tutaj nie ma to znaczenia ale przy większych plaszczyznach byłby to problem.

----------


## walec7_7

Przeczytałem wszystko no i powiem Ci że płyta kosmos, więźba super, własne mowo rewelacja! Kawał dobrej roboty tu odwaliłeś i jeszcze wszystkim chętnie dzielisz się z innymi samorobami  :smile:  Podziwiam za wytrwałość i dokładne przemyślenia  :cool:  

Zazdroszczę etapów prac i będę tu zaglądał  :big tongue: 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## itguy

Widzę że XPSa tworzącego burty płyty masz obecnie prawie całego zdjętego. Jak planujesz wykończyć połączenie styropianu elewacji z tą częścią?
Czy planujesz zwiększenie grubości tej burty ?

----------


## the_anonim

Siemandero, wypadało by i u siebie coś napisać :smile: 




> PS jak to jest, że widok drewna tak miło i ciepło się kojarzy. Może to tylko mi  Pół życia żałuję że nie związałem swojej kariery zawodowej z drewnem i jego obróbką


Spokojnie nie jesteś chory ja też tak mam :smile: , w dodatku jak się człowiek na ogląda filmików w necie jak ludzie sobie fajne mebelki robią albo inne bajery z drewna to później sam tak człowiek chce.




> Ten daszek płaski jest mały więc moje zagajenie jest czysto teoretyczne.
> Uważam , że wycięcia w belkach na wieńcach, drastycznie obniżają ich wytrzymałość. Po prostu w tych miejscach są cieńsze.
> Mają powiedzmy 100 mm zamiast 200 mm.
> Tutaj nie ma to znaczenia ale przy większych plaszczyznach byłby to problem.


W 100% się zgadzam. Na pewno lepiej było by zastosować niższą murłatę a nie wycinać w krokwiach ale mam nadzieję że nie zwali mi się na głowę ten daszek :wink: 





> Kawał dobrej roboty tu odwaliłeś i jeszcze wszystkim chętnie dzielisz się z innymi samorobami


Witam Cię, mam nadzieję że inni to doceniają i też chętnie się będą się dzielić swoją wiedzą bo ja się uczę całe życie. :wink: 




> Widzę że XPSa tworzącego burty płyty masz obecnie prawie całego zdjętego. Jak planujesz wykończyć połączenie styropianu elewacji z tą częścią?
> Czy planujesz zwiększenie grubości tej burty ?


Tak moje burty to porażka, pisałem już o tym że drugim razem (hehe) na pewno tylko opaska pionowa. Co do połączenia to mam zamiar dać 2x10xps-a (zakołkować kołkami jak u "Sadysty") a powyżej 20cm styro tak że nie będzie kapinosa żadnego, ściana będzie się licować. Zobaczymy czy to dobry pomysł ale jedyny logiczny przy mojej płycie gdzie muszę maksymalnie ocieplić mój "kaloryfer" a trzyma mnie grubość ocieplenia ścian 20cm.

Pozdrawiam

PS. daszek się robi jak skończę z ociepleniem to wrzucę fotki :wink:

----------


## the_anonim

Jednak wrzucę co mam bo potem mi się zrobi kocioł.

Pierwsze przyciąłem i zeszlifowałem równo ścianę do wysokości deskowania



Potem folia alu



Pamiętając o tym że diabeł tkwi w szczegółach uszczelniam, do płyty mfp taśmo aluminiową a do bloczka Vapourseal-em (ale szczerze nie polecam jak lubię produkty Soudal to ten produkt uważam za lipny i nie tani)



Folia paro wchodzi w felc ostatniej deski i będzie uszczelniona do murłaty w późniejszym czasie





No to można zacząć temat ocieplenia



Dalszy fotek brak bo o 22 godzinie słabo wychodzą :yes:  reszta mam nadzieję dziś wieczór.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## the_anonim

Trochę nie po kolei ale trzy razy się zabierałem i nie mogłem dojść ładu z kosztami PF. W końcu się udało :smile: 
*
Koszty PF* (pewnie trochę po łebkach ale z grubsza tak to wygląda):

Koparka 2700 (120zł/h)
Piasek 6500 (320 za wywrotkę 25t)
Geowłóknina do wykopu, folia pod beton, szpilki itp 1000
XPS 13680 (38m3 360/m3)
Kanaliza 950
Drut wiązałkowy pianki pistole itp 350
Zbrojenie klasyczne 1400 (około 500kg)
Zbrojenie rozproszone 4250 (około 550kg)
Beton 5600 ( 32m3 185zł/m3)
Rurki CO i CWU 6300 (~1500mb)
Otulina rurek CWU 110
Rekuperacja 6400 
Klipsy do podłogówki i szyny 550
Płyta OSB na szalunek 500
Elektryka 1800 (1000 materiał 800 robocizna)
Robocizna 2000 (wylewanie betonu i zacieranie całonocne)

*Razem:*
54 090
Co daje przy 155m2 płyty kwotę 348zł/m2

Myślę że o paru rzeczach zapomniałem ale wybaczcie dużo tego było i dawno. :yes: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## agb

Po ile płaciłeś za rurki Rehau do podłogówki? Nie mogę ceny w necie znaleźć.

----------


## the_anonim

Normalna cena na tamten czas to coś koło 8zł/mb ja płaciłem 50%ceny.

Pozdro

----------


## karster

Wow, a gdzie taka promocja?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Marek.M

> Zbrojenie rozproszone 4250 (około 550kg)


To zbrojenie rozproszone jest takie drogie? Standardowa siatka byłaby droższa?

----------


## the_anonim

Witam




> Wow, a gdzie taka promocja?


Tak jak pisałem wcześniej XPS i rurki Rehau to zasługa kolegi Vega1




> To zbrojenie rozproszone jest takie drogie? Standardowa siatka byłaby droższa?


Marek matematyka w budownictwie często wygląda trochę inaczej.

Moja płyta na standardowym zbrojeniu to 3,5t po 2750zł/t(cena na wtedy)  a po optymalizacji czy jak kto woli ściągnięciu dupochronu konstruktora pewnie by wyszło 2,5t plus 0,5t po obowodzie itp. 

To daje 3t = 3x2750= 8250zł plus dwa tygodnie łamania kręgosłupa (po optymalizacji)

Zbrojenie jakie zastosowałem kosztowało 5650 plus telefon "zamawiam tyle i tyle zbrojenia i zawieźcie je do betoniarni pod wskazany adres"

Zaoszczędziłem około 2500zł  plus dwa tygodnie czasu, siły na późniejsze etapy i kręgosłup. :wink: 


*Dach płaski Cd.* (trochę się to ciągnie :smile: )

Pir już na górze:





Płyty MFP 10mm (szfagier pomógł wrzucić), przykręcone wkrętami 6x280 i zabezpiczone przed deszczem czeka na EPDM






Tu coś w stylu zapory pod pasem pod rynnowym między ścianą a płytą jest włożony Pir. Coś jakby półka:

----------


## the_anonim

Poza tym sobota zeszła mi na rzeczach na które wcześniej po prostu nie miałem czasu. Czyli posprzątałem cały dom, zafundowałem podłodze Spa bo było dużo pozostałości betonu z wieńca, zainstalowałem rury spustowe od rynien, miałem czas na obserwację jak operuje słońce i na ile wchodzi do domu i wiele innych rzeczy.

Sprzątanie:



Przed


Po


Wąż Boa




Rynny






Słońce strona południowa:
Godz 14.00 (słońce wchodzi na 1m)



Godz 16.00 (słońce wchodzi na 2m)



Jestem pozytywnie zaskoczony może nie będzie tak źle z tym przegrzewaniem

Z ciekawostek taśma rozprężna Iso chemie 5-30mm pozostawiona sama sobie obecnie grubość 50mm

----------


## the_anonim

Wrócę jeszcze na chwilę do płyty fundamentowej bo myślę że warto wyjaśnić jedno zagadnienie, widzę że pojawia się temat umieszczania mediów w płycie i jest jako przykład podawana moja płyta. Chciał bym wyjaśnić jeden aspekt a dokładnie określenia "media w PF" w moim przypadku warto by było to trochę uściślić i zmienić to na określenie "media *POD* PF" bo o ile podłogówka naturą rzeczy jest w betonie reszta moich mediów *NIE styka* się z betonem na czym mi zależało ze względu na bezpieczeństwo, zwłaszcza przy płycie grzewczej która jak by nie było pracuje (minimalnie ale jednak pracuje)

Myślę że warto rozważyć to przez nowych budujących bo to dość ważny szczegół jednak wrzucany do jednego worka.

W ramach przypomnienia mamy warstwy Xps-a 10cm, 5cm, 5cm. I między dwoma piątkami jest poprowadzona CWU i elektryka a przebijając płytę elektryka jest w rurkach a CWU w otulnie. Rekuperacja jest pod dwoma warstwami foli a przebijając beton jest też w otulnie (ale o reku się nie ma co martwić). Kanaliza wszystkie punkty to Fi 110 otulone rurą Fi 160.

Fotka po niżej obrazuje temat:



Mam nadzieję że ten wpis pomoże zrozumieć że przy takim ułożeniu minimalizujemy jakikolwiek problem w przyszłości z mediami a to chyba największy powód dla którego ludzie boją się tak wykonywać PF.


Pozdrawiam czytających

----------


## the_anonim

No i jeszcze coś z cyklu spełniamy obietnice :tongue: 
Fotki podłogi. Zdjęcia są robione parami pierwsze z wysokości pasa drugie z bliska:















Tu ciekawostka 3 zdjęcia z łazienki zrobione pół metra od siebie a jak różne:




Zdjęcie artystyczne z trzonkiem od zmiotki  :tongue: 



Są też ubytki ten chyba największy :



Oczywiście to są tylko jakieś przykłady bo podłoga zmienia się co metr, bardziej mi zależało żeby pokazać że są miejsca gdzie jest bardo dobrze są i takie gdzie widać zbrojenie rozproszone i takie gdzie ewidentnie chłopaki od zacieranie się nie przyłożyli. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## anemonek

A jak zdecydowałeś z podłogą? Pamiętam, że planowałeś, że będzie to warstwa ostateczna, czy to nadal aktualne? Kolorystycznie wyszło ładnie, ale wygląda, że nie wszędzie udało się uzyskać gładkość, no i może być problem z kurzem i utrzymywaniem w czystości, plamy etc. Masz na to jakiś patent? Tak czy inaczej, idea jest pociągająca, o ile uda się wyeliminować  pewne problemy może być super.

----------


## the_anonim

Koncepcja na dzień dzisiejszy ta sama. Jakiś szlif diamentowy impregnat aby nie martwić się o plamy itp. Ale temat na razie mnie nie interesuje więc się nie wgryzam w niego. Przyjdzie kiedyś  czas wykończeniówki, może za 10lat :big lol:  to się zdoktoryzuje z betonu. :wink: 

Ps. kurde patrzę na ceny styro i Austro 031 można mieć za 200,5zł a 033 za 177zł. hmmmm :roll eyes:

----------


## Daniellos_

Ceny atrakcyjne. Ja drugi raz pewnie też przetestowanym austro bo to podobno pierwsza liga. Może minęła ta zimowa gorączka kosmicznych cen.
Mi 033 wszyscy odradzali. Podobno to taki bieda produkt robiony na siłę po to aby było coś pomiędzy grafitem a białym.

W salonie widać dużą otwartą przestrzeń. Wygląda elegancko. Cały Twój projekt to klimaty mojej estetyki i czekam na wnętrza  :smile:

----------


## maaszak

Przepraszam jeśli wybiegam zbytnio w przyszłość, jak planujesz wykończenie styku powierzchni płyty i ściany? Listwa przypodłogowa drewniana czy może coś innego? Jestem ciekaw co najlepiej pasuje do podłogi betonowej, bo sam rozważam różne opcje. Aczkolwiek ja chyba jednak położę na większości panele drewniane, ale zamiast tradycyjnych listew przypodłogowych myślę o cokolikach wpuszczonych w tynk, tzn. zlicowanych ze ścianą.

----------


## the_anonim

*Daniellos_*  
Tak naprawdę najbardziej ze styro pasuje mi Knauf jest tak samo certyfikowany jak Austro jednak tańszy i raczej celuję w 032 który jest teraz 180zł/m3, 
a swisshit 031 kusi ceną 186zł/m3 :big tongue: 


*maaszak*
Nie przepraszaj ja wybiegam czasami w przyszłość do momentu gdzie siedzę na tarasie z piwkiem w ręku :tongue: . A na poważnie co do listw raczej wolał bym się obejść bez nich. W tym temacie mam raczej zdanie że mniej znaczy więcej. Myślałem robiąc tynk na podłodze położyć deskę wysokości 1cm i do niej dochodziłby tynk, po zakończeniu roboty deskę zabrać i zostanie taki nie widoczny uskok w głąb. Ale to na razie tylko jedna z opcji. Jeśli jednak listwy pójdą to raczej kwadratowe wysoki białe, bo ładnie pasują do szarej podłogi.

*Dach płaski* rozkładnie EPDM

W środę przyszła ciężka paczka od kolegi M.A.G -a  a u mnie takie prezenty długo nie mogą leżeć tak wiec wczoraj po pracy EPDM wleciał niczym dywan Alladyna na daszek i tam już pozostał.

Na początek ściąga, najbardziej przypadł mi ten filmik ale warto obejrzeć też fierstona itp.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YY4KZDOY8EQ&t=13s

Ogólnie robota raczej nie skomplikowana,czyścimy powierzchnię, rozkładamy, przymierzamy, smarujemy obie powierzchnie, czekamy 3min, kleimy, wałkujemy i pijemy piwko dumie patrząc na wykonaną robotę. Ostatnia czynność mi nie wyszła bo komary cięły. 




Bond taki ze względu że firestone tylko w 20l. 




Jak zawsze staram się wam sfotografować zestaw do pracy. Proszę zwrócić uwagę na mój super hiper mega profesjonalny wałek, chyba go opatentuje :big grin: 



Robota w toku (jak widać płyty mi trochę klawiszują na końcówkach ale myślę że grawitacja zrobi swoje)





Babole, pokazuje żeby nie było że zawsze wszystko idzie cacy





Na koniec moja "półka" EPDM wchodzi pod blachę a ta go dość mocno dociska, powinno być ok





FINISZ  (sorki za jakość zdjęć ale to już była 9 wieczór)




I na tym poprzestaję na razie. Zostało docięcie tego co za dużo zwisa bokami, na końcu daszka będzie zamontowana listwa startowa z blachy która mi została (idealnie się do tego nadaje) i rynna jakaś malutka, a na boki wygnę coś w stylu wiatrownic i przykręcę farmerami (został mi jeszcze jeden arkusz blachy płaskiej). Ale to wszystko chcę robić dopiero jak będę robił ocieplenie żeby wszytko było ładnie spasowane.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Daniellos_

> Myślałem robiąc tynk na podłodze położyć deskę wysokości 1cm i do niej dochodziłby tynk, po zakończeniu roboty deskę zabrać i zostanie taki nie widoczny uskok w głąb.


Ja planuję u siebie płyty kg i bedą klejone jakieś 10cm powyżej poziomu podłogi, a w te 10cm chce dać listwy. Listwy jak to u mnie oczywiście DIY z OSB i z tego samego OSB też ramki wokół drzwi. taka jest idea, a jak to wyjdzie to zobaczymy  :smile:

----------


## the_anonim

> Ja planuję u siebie płyty kg i bedą klejone jakieś 10cm powyżej poziomu podłogi, a w te 10cm chce dać listwy. Listwy jak to u mnie oczywiście DIY z OSB i z tego samego OSB też ramki wokół drzwi. taka jest idea, a jak to wyjdzie to zobaczymy


OSB??? Nie widzę tego nie zacznie to zaraz pęcznieć i się rozłazić? Już szybciej robił bym to wszystko z płyty klejonej. 
Jak na tym filmiku oni właściwie wszystko z tego mają drzwi futryny itp tak jak zresztą w tytule *plywood*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOh-...s5-nAFhFObIhSN

I to mi się podoba :smile: 

A tak ogólnie ideą listew jest jak rozumiem poza funkcją estetyczną ukrycie połączenia materiału pokrywającego podłogę z ścianą. Co u mnie nie występuje, dobrze myślę? Tak że ten element jest u mnie zbyteczny.

----------


## anemonek

> A tak ogólnie ideą listew jest jak rozumiem poza funkcją estetyczną ukrycie połączenia materiału pokrywającego podłogę z ścianą. Co u mnie nie występuje, dobrze myślę? Tak że ten element jest u mnie zbyteczny.


 Zgadza się. Druga funkcja to ochrona ściany przed zabrudzeniem w czasie mycia/mopowania podłogi. Choć z ręką na sercu przyznam, że od 6 lat obchodzę się bez listew. Co prawda estetyka wnętrza na tym traci i gdybym mogła cofnąć czas założyłabym jakiekolwiek i miała z tym spokój.

----------


## ucze sie na swoich b

Witam mam pytanie jak u ciebie bedzie rozwiazane polaczenie ocieplenia Sciany z Ociepleniem dachu.Przeczytalem twoj dziennik I chce     u siebie zastosowac wiazary ,pelne deskowanie ,I ocieplenie dachu -ocieplenie dachu chce wypuscic na grubosc ocieplenie sciany I skleic to razem zeby byla ciaglosc.A jak to bedzie u ciebie??

----------


## the_anonim

*anemonek*

Dzięki za praktyczne info z pierwszej ręki

*ucze sie na swoich b* 

Rysunki nie są super szczegółowe ale myślę że wszystko wyjaśniają.

Tak będzie u mnie, od czerwonej linii w lewo będzie jeszcze ocieplenie od środka czyli tzw. ocieplenie murłaty.



A tak jest najprościej i najłatwiej, styro oczywiście dochodzi do samego PIR-u między krokwiami czego nie widać na rysunku.  Minusem jest to że rynna będzie klasycznie zamontowana i obróbka pasa podrynnowego będzie aż do dołu krokwi.

----------


## Dawid314

mozesz jeszcze napisac/narysowac jak masz rozwiazana kwestie szczelnosci dach-sciana tzn w jaki sposob paroizolacja z dachu (Storex 90) jest  polaczona ze sciana
na zdjeciach widzialem, ze jest chyba na zewnatrz sciany - nie powinna byc przyklejona od strony wewnetrznej sciany/wienca a pozniej przykyta tynkiem?

----------


## ucze sie na swoich b

Wlasnie ja bym chcial seby styropian ze sciany wchodzil pod PIR bedzie wiec rynna 25 cm od wiazarow.Nie znam sie na tym I nie wiem czy nie bedzie problemow z jej zamontowaniem

----------


## the_anonim

> *Dawid314*




zielony - płyta mfp 22mm
czarny - deskowanie 20mm
różowy - folia storex 90 (obecnie wisi, docelowo przyklejona będzie paskiem butylu do wieńca jak na rysunku)





> *ucze sie na swoich b*


Wiązary muszą wychodzić na taką samą odległość poza obrys budynku jak pir a z czoła nabijasz płytę mfp na którą idzie obróbka podrynnowa i do tej płyty przykręcasz rynnę. Tak jak narysowałem tu.



zielony - płyta mfp 22
niebieski - obróbka podrynnowa (np. blacha na rąbek pionowo, struktonit, blacha płaska)

----------


## mother_nature

Cześć, przychodzę z rewizytą i obejrzeć Twoje rynny.
Zabieram się za czytanie dziennika od początku, coby być na bieżąco  :wink:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Myślałem, że uda się wczoraj, ale skończyłem dopiero teraz. Super napisany dziennik. Wygląd dachu od wewnątrz i od zewnątrz jest po prostu zajebisty  :big grin: 
Szanuję za dokładność pracy!  :smile: 

Widzę, że od czerwca w dzienniku cisza, coś udało Ci się zrobić przez ten czas? Może podzielisz się spostrzeżeniami, czy faktycznie się bardzo nagrzewa (wiem, że jeszcze nie miałeś ocieplenia ścian)?

----------


## Doli.

No to jestem na bieżąco  :smile:  Świetny dziennik. Dużo zdjęć, proste i ciekawe opisy, czyli wszystko co dobry dziennik musi zawierać. Kibicuję w dalszych pracach  :smile:

----------


## the_anonim

Siemandero

Dzięki za wyciągnięcie dziennika z czeluści drugiej strony (strasznie tam smutno) :yes: 





> Widzę, że od czerwca w dzienniku cisza, coś udało Ci się zrobić przez ten czas? Może podzielisz się spostrzeżeniami, czy faktycznie się bardzo nagrzewa (wiem, że jeszcze nie miałeś ocieplenia ścian)?


W dzienniku cisza bo jak wspominałem nie buduję się z kredytem więc sami rozumiecie..... jest czas zbierania kasy i czas wydawania z tym pierwszym zawsze jest ciężko i powoli. Co do nagrzewania to jest bardzo zaskoczony bo o dziwo dom się nie nagrzewa nawet w te mega upały było przyjemnie, słonce naprawdę w małym stopniu penetruje wnętrze. Wynika to chyba z tego że okna nie są wysokie (215-rama 10cm) daje około 200cm szkła, to nie jest imponujący wynik. Drugim czynnikiem (może psychologicznym :smile: ) jest pir w dachu i warstwa foli alu która odbija ciepło (przynajmniej tak mi się wydaje). Trzecim czynnikiem którego nie da się pominąć jest duża kubatura. Czwartym jest luka między murłatą a ścianą która fajnie sobie wentyluje dom do czasu aż przyjdzie ocieplenie ścian :big lol: .  To tyle w temacie moich spostrzeżeń.

A że nie lubię dzienników bez zdjęć to trochę o tym co robię w czasie zbierania kasy. 

1. Zainspirowany dziennikiem kolegi *artix1* postanowiłem spróbować trochę shou sugi ban 
Deska świerk:




Modrzew syberyjski
Kiss:


Medium


Hard (mój faworyt)



Medium vs Hard


A tak to wygląda na moim budynku gospodarczym, deska świerkowa służy jako deska okapowa (dobre miejsce na test zwłaszcza że na razie rynna nie jest zainstalowana)


Poza tym jak widać na złączonym zdjęciu zainspirowany najnowszymi trendami w ogrodnictwie a dokładnie High Line w Nowym Yorku autorstwa P. Oudolfa tworzę ogród a dokładnie sam się tworzy :big grin: 


Pozdrawiam czytających

----------


## the_anonim

A tak na poważnie to zajmuję się tematem którego unikałem jak ognia czyli poprawą burt płyty fundamentowej. Muszę to wykonać przed rozpoczęciem ocielenia. Ach no właśnie zapomniałem napisać jaki jest plan, tak więc chcę wykonać ocieplenie i zamknąć budynek obsypać go ziemią tak aby z zewnątrz do niego już nie podchodzić, bez tego nie zaczynam żadnych prac w środku. Jak by mi się to udało to potem mogę działać dwutorowo czyli dłubać sobie w środku i zająć się resztą działki na którą obecnie nie da się wejść (a przypominam że mam ponad 0,5 hektara).

Burt to dwie warstwy xps-a (2x10cm) czyli tyle ile będzie też ocieplenia, dom będzie bez kapinosa. Najgorsze jest to że w większości miejsc jest 22/23cm xps-a :bash:  tak że będę jakoś to wyrównywał. Montaż jest na piankę i kołki systemu PEG (podpatrzone od "sadysty") trzeba przyznać że kołki są zajeb..e ale cena ich też. :wink: 




wszystkie miejsca po frezach zostaną wypełnione xps-em tak aby góra powierzchnia była równa i czekała na styro



Tu widać połączenie pierwszej warstwy xpsa i ram MOWO





Jako ciekawostka ostatnio był temat na forum że "coś" zżera parapety z xpsa a to dowód, ale spokojnie wystarczy to przetrzeć packą do styro i jest git ale sprawa bynajmniej dziwna.



Cd nastąpi (mam nadzieję jak najszbyciej) :wink: 

Edit:
Prawie bym zapomniał, wspominałem o tym już parę razy ale jeszcze raz powiem "róbcie opaski pionowe płyt fundamentowych" ominie was taka babranina jak mnie teraz.

----------


## annatulipanna

Cześć *anonim*  :smile: 
Niezłe jaja z tym XPS-em na parapetach. Nic nie słyszałam o takim problemie. Wygląda to dosyć przerażająco  :wink:  

Co do opaski wokół płyty, to myślałam, że od tego rozpoczyna się układanie styro (przynajmniej u mnie tak było). Praca po wykonaniu płyty nie wygląda na przyjemną, także powodzenia!

Też widziałam te deski u *artixa*  :wink:   Ładnie Ci wyszły. Moim faworytem jest Medium  :wink:   Tak tu sobie poczytuję Twój dziennik, a mój syn podgląda zdjęcia i bardzo mu się podoba Twój budynek gospodarczy . Ma klimat  :smile:  No i ten ogród... Mega  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## anemonek

Ogród z przewagą gatunków synantropijnych  :wink:  Opalanie hard jest bardzo "hard", delikatniejszy efekt bardziej do mnie przemawia, przynajmniej na zdjęciach, ale to już co kto lubi. Dobrze, że się odezwałeś, bo i ja zastanawiałam się ostatnio, co słychać na Twojej budowie.

----------


## the_anonim

Cześć dziewczyny co do opalania fakt na zdjęciach wersja Medium jest ładniejsza ale w realu wygrywa Hard ale trzeba dodać że ja nie szczotkuje drewna i bardziej odpowiada mi ciemny mat.

Co do mojej obecnej roboty to sprawa jest tak że ja mam opaskę poziomą i na niej przyklejony były burty wiec z czasem burty się odkleiły itp wystarczyło zrobić od razu na gotowo i obsypać ziemią lub piaskiem i było by po problemie i nie musiał bym się męczyć z szalunkami wtedy no ale.... . Doświadczenie dla innych.

Co do budynku to fakt że ma on swój klimat (synek ma dobre oko). Z ciekawostek napiszę że jest o budynek z 1964 budowany przez poprzedniego właściciela działki który zmarł dawno temu a mój sąsiad który ma teraz 72 lata jako nastolatek pomagał przy budowie owego budynku. Budynek wykonany z kamienia pińczowskiego jak wszystko w tamtych czasach w tej okolicy (na marginesie Pałac Kultury też jest z tego i wiele innych budowli). Ściana 50cm z kamienia ociosanego siekierką plus trochę białych cegieł. Wtedy to się budowało. :cool: 

A tak wyglądał jak kupiłem działkę



Niestety po jakimś silnym wietrze któregoś dnia murłata wisiała w powietrzu i dach trzymał się tylko na stalowym ściągu więc poprosiłem sąsiada z ciągnikiem i linką i wyszło coś takiego.







Ale chciałem aby budynek dalej był z tych samych materiałów i o dziwo  udało się murłaty krokwie dachówka (wszystko z 1964) kupiłem tylko dwie krokwie łaty i trochę pokrycia jest jest z innej dachówki (1/6). Tak że dalej jest to budynek wiekowy i na dzień dzisiejszy jeszcze w środku jest klepisko z kamieni rzecznych :smile:  
Trzeba przyznać że trochę sobie mogłem poćwiczyć na tym budynku zanim zabrałem się za dom :smile: 

Stan obecny widoczny we wcześniejszym poście.

Ach łezka mi się kręci w oku jak oglądam zdjęcia jak ta działka kiedyś wyglądała.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## annatulipanna

Dzięki za odrobinę historii w Twoim wątku budowlanym  :wink: 
Musiałbyś widzieć minę mojego syna, kiedy mu czytałam, co tutaj na forum pan *anonim*, jakby nie było, trochę dla niego napisał  :wink: 
No radość nieziemska. 
I teraz Twój budynek gospodarczy nabrał zupełnie innego wyrazu. Toż to prawie świątynia, o którą trzeba dbać i pielęgnować, aby zachowała swój pierwotny charakter  :wink:

----------


## Wykona

> Jako ciekawostka ostatnio był temat na forum że "coś" zżera parapety z xpsa a to dowód, ale spokojnie wystarczy to przetrzeć packą do styro i jest git ale sprawa bynajmniej dziwna.


Witam.

Stawiam, na czynnik temperatury odbicia promieni słonecznych pochodzący z tafli szkła pokrytego np. antyrefleksem  :ohmy:

----------


## Raptor1

Witam z rewizyta  :wink:  rzeczywiscie mamy zbieżne upodobania budowlane. 
Gratuluje samowystarczalnosci .

----------


## the_anonim

*OCIEPLENIE*

Wczoraj w końcu przyjechał styro bo reszta zabawek już leży i czeka od prawie dwóch tygodni. Styro i paleta od kolegi Fightera (wielkie dzięki za załapanie się na dobą cenę) reszta gadżetów z neta.  Udało mi się zrobić wczoraj 16m2(8x2m) w 5 godzin. Wszystko postaram się wam opisać na bieżąco ale przemyslenia trochę później jak będę miał więcej doswiaczenia.

Przy rozładunku pomagał tesć i sąsiad - 110paczek (33m2) grubosć 20cm





Klej do siatki, siatka i grunt:







Kleję na piankę Inststik



Wzór fantazja :smile: 


Pozdrawiam

----------


## anemonek

Wzór w dechę!  :smile:  Masz już pierwsze refleksje odnośnie klejenia? Łatwo, ciężko, może być? Czy wybór pianka vs klej podyktowany był względami praktycznymi (nie trzeba się babrać z klejem), jak to wychodzi cenowo? Masz listwę startową? To na dole to XPS?

----------


## Daniellos_

Kurna ładnie i czysto jak ja budowie pokazowej  :smile: 

Na palecie widzę worki a kleisz na piankę... ?

----------


## Marek.M

> Na palecie widzę worki a kleisz na piankę... ?


Klej do siatki...

----------


## fighter1983

No jak pieknie  :smile:  na styro nic nie poradzisz - czasy realizacji sa jakie sa  :smile:  ceny zreszta tez. Pewnie zima bedzie fajnie - znowu bedzie "zimowa promocja styropianowa by fighter1983" 
Pierwszy raz mam okazje policzyc ze zdjecia po dostawie spakowana palete  :big tongue: 
25x190 szara - zgadza sie (6 na warstwie x 4 warstwy, plus 1) 
4 x siatka Caparol - zgadza się
2x Putzgrund610 25kg - zgadza się 
Wztki nie trzeba  :big tongue:

----------


## the_anonim

> Masz już pierwsze refleksje odnośnie klejenia?Łatwo, ciężko, może być? Czy wybór pianka vs klej podyktowany był względami praktycznymi (nie trzeba się babrać z klejem), jak to wychodzi cenowo?


Mam ale podzielę się jak zrobię większość domu bo mi się zmienia ta opinia w raz z czasem, do soboty mam nadzieje pogląd mi się wyrobi.  :wink: 




> Masz listwę startową? To na dole to XPS?


Listwy nie mam styro opiera się bezpośrednio na xps-ie.




> Na palecie widzę worki a kleisz na piankę... ?


Tak jak napisał Marek to jest klej do siatki

----------


## the_anonim

Szybka relacja:

Tyle zrobiłem w pierwszy dzień



A to już fotki z wczoraj:

Doszła jedna warstwa górą (został pasek 30cm)



Ganek i pomieszczenie tech.






Jest trochę więcej zrobione ale ciemno już było więc fotek brak. Jak widać tempo trochę spada bo trzeba wyżej latać ale na razie wszystko robię bez rusztowania.

Poza tym tempo zwolniło bo musiałem się zająć uszczelnianiem paroizolacyjnym którego nie chciało mi się robić wcześniej :smile: 

Taśma butylowa i jedziemy (bardzo dobrze klei, dużo lepiej niż Vaporseal który przy tym to jakaś pomyłka)







Z lewej już wszystko uszczelnione a końcóweczka po prawej jeszcze nie:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Rury spustowe od rynien chcesz schować w ociepleniu?

----------


## fighter1983

a tak BTW: zalapales sie na ta roznice transportowa o ktorej rozmawialismy, Knauf policzyl 1,5 a nie 3.
Korekta na @
Przelew zlecony - potw na @ 
odeslij mi tylko prosze kopie korekty

----------


## fighter1983

pamietaj o przewiazaniach w naroznikach!
zdjecie numer 4. 3 i 4 plyta od dolu nie ma przewiazania w narozniku zewnetrznym, w wewnetrznym chyba tez. 
I pamietaj o "L" w otworach okna/drzwi. 
Styro powinienes miec wyciety w ksztalt litery "L" - nie mozesz miec polaczenia plyt styropianowych tworzacych jakby przedluzenie linii otworu okiennego bo ci bedzie pekac tzw "strzalka" w narozniku. 
Reszta bdb  :smile:

----------


## the_anonim

Jeszcze maszynka skopiowana wiadomo od kogo :roll eyes: 





Podłączenie dalej nie wiem czy jest prawidłowe dwie pierwsze próby kończyły się wywaleniem korków w skrzynce elektrycznej(ale to było dawno i nie prawda :big grin: ). No ale niby działa i radzi sobie



Pozdro lecę kleić dalej.

Ps. *Fighter* jeszcze raz dzięki.

----------


## the_anonim

> zalapales sie na ta roznice transportowa o ktorej rozmawialismy,


Z tego co widzę po FV jest 185zł/m3 więc się załapałem na 1,5zł.




> pamietaj o przewiazaniach w naroznikach!
> zdjecie numer 4. 3 i 4 plyta od dolu nie ma przewiazania w narozniku zewnetrznym, w wewnetrznym chyba tez. 
> I pamietaj o "L" w otworach okna/drzwi. 
> Styro powinienes miec wyciety w ksztalt litery "L" - nie mozesz miec polaczenia plyt styropianowych tworzacych jakby przedluzenie linii otworu okiennego bo ci bedzie pekac tzw "strzalka" w narozniku. 
> Reszta bdb


Spoko loko przewiązanie jest ale jest tak zajebiście zrobione że go nawet nie widać :big grin:  (a może to te szumy na fotkach). Ale tylko o grubość płyty czyli 20cm. Myślę że to nie problem.

A okna mam od podłogi więc L-ki nie robię u dołu tylko u góry mogę zrobić. 

Dzięki za tipy

----------


## the_anonim

> Rury spustowe od rynien chcesz schować w ociepleniu?


Ehh te rury. To temat rzeka. Nie nie będę ich chował mam między nimi a ścianą 8-9cm i tam pójdzie Pir. Nic lepszego nie wykombinowałem a zakrywać nie chcę w razie W

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

> Ehh te rury. To temat rzeka. Nie nie będę ich chował mam między nimi a ścianą 8-9cm i tam pójdzie Pir. Nic lepszego nie wykombinowałem a zakrywać nie chcę w razie W


Jeśli to temat rzeka, to pewnie to rozważałeś, ale i tak zapytam  :big tongue:  nie łatwiej było w takim razie zamontować je w odległości 20 kilka centymetrów i po prostu je troszkę odsunąć od elewacji?

----------


## coachu13

Gdzie robisz te uszczelnienia taśmą butylową ?

----------


## cob_ra

> Jeszcze maszynka skopiowana wiadomo od kogo



Gdzieś widziałem podobna,  :cool: .

----------


## karster

Pogadałem dziś 'chwilkę' z  *fighter1983* (dzięki raz jeszcze za poświęcony czas), no i chyba mnie przekonał do klasycznej zaprawy klejowej i kołkowania bo do dziś dnia zamierzałem kleić styropian o grubości 20cm na piankę (ew obwodowo pianka + 6 placków kleju by było szybko). Dodatkowo powrócił temat kołkowania. Nie jest to jednak drogi biznes a można spać spokojniej. 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## agb

To napisz jeszcze czym Cię przekonał  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

> To napisz jeszcze czym Cię przekonał


też bym chciał się dowiedzieć  :wink:

----------


## karster

W skrócie to co zapamiętałem: kiedyś, gdy płyty miały 5-10 cm można było nie kołkować a teraz gdy standardem jest 20 cm to żaden wykonawca nie bierze na siebie odpowiedzialności za prace + umowa z informacją o potencjalnych konsekwencjach nie stosowania łączników mechanicznych. Ulotki mówią że nie trzeba kołkować a żaden z systemów nie zwalnia z tego zabiegu. Przy projektach elewacji zwykle piszę się "stosowanie łączników mechanicznych zgodnie z producentem systemu ociepleniowego" zaś ci drudzy piszą odwrotnie czyli, że wg projektu alewacji ( który de facto nigdy tego nie uwzględnia).

Co do pianki to wiadomo, że klej cementowy od razu trzyma płytę i nie pływa ona jak przy pianie. Przy piance trzeba płyty dociskać deskami (sam tak robiłem). Teraz sprawa temperatury aplikacji, niby pianke można stosować przy niższych temperaturach ale do wiązania potrzebuje wilgoci, której przy niskich temperaturach ma brakowac. Do tego to jest nadal nowa technologia i nie wiadomo jak ona sie zachowa po 15latach (z tym raczej w całości się nie zgodzę bo poliuretany są wszędzie do okoła...)

Napisałem co usłyszałem, był jeszcze temat dzwigni o długosci 20 cm (grubośc styropianu) no ale tu też jakoś logika mi budzi wątpliwości bo przecież styro jest całą powierzchnia przyklejony i tej dzwigni jakby nigdzie mi ma.

Kleiłem na piankę przy fudnadmentach 15cm xps'a no i to sztywne płyty więc podpieranie deseczkami o wykop było luzackie (ale konieczne) a przy ścianach nośnych to już nie taka prosta sprawa + giętkie płyty. Uzywałem tego samego kleju co anonim.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Same here, zamierzałem sam ocieplać, też 20cm i też na piankę po owdzie ze szlaczkiem w środku i później dokleić ewentualne szpary.

----------


## fighter1983

uzupelniajac  :smile:  
polaczenie klej-eps jest najslabsze w calym ukladzie warstw
co do zachowania poliuretanow w czasie - zobaczcie jak wyglada stara piana (kilkuletnia) wystawiona a nawet nie wystawiona na dzialanie zmiennych temperatur i zmiennych warunkow wilgotnosciowych
co do dzwigni - zakladamy nie wiedziec dlaczego idealne podparcie w kazdym punkcie - idealne podparcie w kazdym punkcie - tylko w centrach szkoleniowych na 1m2 - na budowie bywa roznie
wpisanie klejow w piance w apropaty techniczne systemow docieplen - praktycznie nie istnieje, dokumentem "w razie w" jest aprobata techniczna a nie dyrdymaly z ulotek handlowych i doradztwo wesolych panow z ramienia producenta zwanych hucznie doradca techniczno-handlowy. Jak sie cos "spie..." to w sadzie aprobata techniczna ma znaczenie a nie ulotka. 
splyw plyty na piance - sprobujcie dac jej grubiej troche.... jesli trzeba wyrownac cokolwiek klejem - a niemal zawsze trzeba chociazby w miejscu wypchniecia zelbetow - powodzenia

ale zeby nie bylo: ja nie narzucam i nie stawiam swoich slow jako dogmat - po prostu jest to wlasna opinia na podstawie realiow z zycia, tego jak handlowczyki z ramienia producenta probuja wcisnac kit i wszystko powiedza co chce uslyszec wykonawca / inwestor byle tylko sprzedac. do tego porazajaco niskie ceny klejow do styro - jak on kosztuyje tyle co zaprawa tynkarska czyli piach+cement+wapno to co ma tam trzymac? potrzebne sa modyfikatory/polimery zeby zwiekszyc sile przyczepnosci do podloza typu eps... a na to juz nie ma $ na etapie produkcji. 

Dlatego opinie mam taka a nie inna: klej cementowy pomimo tego ze brudno, ciezko i papranie ale systemowy, zawarty w aprobacie. 
kolki - w zasadzie j.w bo gdy cos "nie pyknie" natychmiast zrzucona zostanie wina producenta na wykonawce - bo nie dal kolkow - a w aprobacie jest... 

Natomiastnikt nikogo nie przymusza - kazdy klei jak chce i czym chce.

----------


## the_anonim

> Gdzie robisz te uszczelnienia taśmą butylową ?


Hej.
Uszczelniam paroizolację z foli alu którą mam w dachu, jak chcesz coś więcej o tym wiedzieć musisz się cofnąć do etapu robienia dachu to wszystko skumasz. A uszczelniam ten koniec który sobie przez ostatni rok wisiał a teraz go przyklejam do wieńca. Dzięki temu po zakończeniu ocieplenia i wstawieniu drzwi teoretycznie mógł bym wykonać próbę ciśnieniową. Idealne warunki w środku nie ma tynków wszędzie jest dostęp i nic nie trzeba niszczyć przy naprawie. Gdyby próba blow door kosztowała 500zł to pewnie bym się skusił. No ale...

tu fotki obrazujące co uszczelniam i jak





Mam nadzieję że to jest jasne.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Co do pianki to wiadomo, że klej cementowy od razu trzyma płytę i nie pływa ona jak przy pianie. Przy piance trzeba płyty dociskać deskami (sam tak robiłem). Teraz sprawa temperatury aplikacji, niby pianke można stosować przy niższych temperaturach ale do wiązania potrzebuje wilgoci, której przy niskich temperaturach ma brakowac. Do tego to jest nadal nowa technologia i nie wiadomo jak ona sie zachowa po 15latach (z tym raczej w całości się nie zgodzę bo poliuretany są wszędzie do okoła...)


No to u mnie było nieco inaczej. Zanim rozpoczęliśmy proces ocieplania, na próbę przykleiliśmy 3 kawałki styro do muru. Mam styropian Termoorganiki, grafit 20cm. Jeden kawałek na klej z wora i dwa na klej w pianie (dedykowany Termoorganiki TO-KPS i drugi jakiś inny). Na drugi dzień zrywaliśmy te kawałki. I najłatwiej zlazł kawałek klejony na klej tradycyjny (wiem, że taki klej potrzebuje więcej czasu na związanie niż piana), płyta z łatwością odeszła od muru, problem z oderwaniem styropianu od ściany był tylko w przypadku kleju Termoorganiki w pianie i taki został użyty do wykonania ocieplenia. 





> Kleiłem na piankę przy fudnadmentach 15cm xps'a no i to sztywne płyty więc podpieranie deseczkami o wykop było luzackie (ale konieczne) a przy ścianach nośnych to już nie taka prosta sprawa + giętkie płyty. Uzywałem tego samego kleju co anonim.


To ja nie wiem, jakiego styropianu używałeś do ocieplenia ścian. U mnie nie było mowy o żadnej giętkości płyt. Sztywne to takie, że nawet dwie ostatnie paczki służyły, jako część rusztowania, co początkowo mnie wkurzyło. Jednak styropian nie został uszkodzony. No i podczas klejenia nic nie było podpierane.
Dla mnie klej w pianie to genialne rozwiązanie  :smile:  Szybko, łatwo, ciepło, no i bez kołkowania (nie znoszę kołkowania  :wink: ). Ale ja mam dom osłonięty lasem, także wiatry mi nie groźne i mogłam ryzykować bez kołkowania. Jak się to wszystko sprawdzi, to będziemy wiedzieli za parę ładnych lat. Jednak na forum jest wielu użytkowników takiego rozwiązania z kilkuletnim doświadczeniem i nic się u nich nie dzieje  :wink: 
Dobrze, że mamy taki wybór i każdy może wybrać sposób odpowiedni dla siebie  :wink: 
Pozdrawiam  :bye:

----------


## the_anonim

> Gdzieś widziałem podobna, .


plagiat godni plagiat :wink: . Ale w przypadku tego forum to dobrze że ktoś korzysta z czyjeś wiedzy, bo niby po co były by te fascynujące dzienniki niczym seriale brazylijskie :popcorn: 

A teraz update z placu boju:









z moich szybkich kalkulacji wychodzi że po 3 dniach mam zrobione 53m2(łacznie dom ma 150m2) zużycie pianki 9,5 puszki. 

A co do dyskusji klej z wora vs pianka pozwolę sobie zaczekać z komentarzem do końca, jeśli kogoś interesuje oczywiście moja opina.

Dziś przerwa w pracy bo wraca do "normalnej" pracy a jutro znowu pot krew i łzy :smile:

----------


## karster

Z niecierpliwością czekam na Twoją opinię  :smile:  a Twój pot krew i łzy bardzo chętnie zamienię na swoje... a własnie, może ktoś czyta z okolicy ciechcinka i zechciał by pomóc przy zalewaniu stropu chociażby przy wibrowaniu betonu?  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## the_anonim

Temat rynien poruszony przez *jak_to_mozliwe*

Problem polega na tym że ten system w Polsce kulej bo każdy ma maszynę go gięcia rynien ale już maszynę do wyginania kolanek w dowolny kształt już nikt nie kupuje bo drogo. Wszyscy działają na kolankach uniwersalnych a one u mnie nie mają zastosowania.

U siebie widział bym to tak:



Dzięki temu mógł bym włożyć między rynnę a ścianę 14/16cm Pir-u i miał bym zawsze dostęp do rynny która była by zlicowana z elewacją. A na dzień dzisiejszy jest tak:



widok na wprost



Ale wczoraj rozmawiałem ze szwagrem "konserwatystą" budowlanym który stwierdził że on by schował rynny w ociepleniu. No i trochę zgłupiałem, ale zawszę się liczę z jego zdaniem. Opcja jest tak bo rynny mogę bardziej przytulić do do ściany czyli dać 5cm Pir-u miedzy ścianę a rynnę i potem jeszcze z 8/10cm po wierzchu. Ale już z dostępu do rury spustowej nie będę miał. 

Z jednej strony co miało by się stać z tą stalową rurą z drugiej strony zawsze jakaś obawa jest.
Propozycję mile widziane w tym temacie.

Ps. *Daniellos*  jak zaglądasz podziel się jak to i ciebie wygląda w szczegółach (najlepiej foto)

----------


## nass

> Pogadałem dziś 'chwilkę' z  *fighter1983* (dzięki raz jeszcze za poświęcony czas), no i chyba mnie przekonał do klasycznej zaprawy klejowej i kołkowania bo do dziś dnia zamierzałem kleić styropian o grubości 20cm na piankę (ew obwodowo pianka + 6 placków kleju by było szybko). Dodatkowo powrócił temat kołkowania. Nie jest to jednak drogi biznes a można spać spokojniej. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


No ma cierpliwość, mi wczoraj wieczorem o godzinie mało przyzwoitej tłumaczył to samo. Chciałem zadać dwa pytania a zeszło ponad pół godziny :roll eyes:

----------


## olo911

Pytanie czy ocieplanie rynny od zewnętrznej strony ma jakikolwiek wpływ na poprawę izolacyjności?
W końcu w rynnie będzie powietrze, które po ogrzaniu się ucieknie do góry i uleci przez rynnę, a więc ta zewnętrzna warstwa izolacji niewiele zmieni.
To trochę jak z ocieplaniem od zewnątrz skrzynki na rolety/żaluzje - robi się to tylko po to, żeby mieć jednolitą strukturę pod tynk.
Wydaje mi się bez sensu wydawanie kasy na 8/10cm piru na zewnątrz rynny. Raczej dałbym tam zwykły styropian (resztki z tego co kładziesz na ściany jeśli są), żeby z zewnątrz ściana była jednolita pod tynk

----------


## the_anonim

Została mi jedna płyta pir-u z dachu wiec kasy nie wydaję, ale argument o ociepleniu rynny z zewnątrz bardzo ciekawy, ktoś potwierdzi lub obali??

----------


## olo911

Moje wyobrażenie tego problemu jest takie, że ta rura spustowa, to jest taki komin, którym powietrze zewnętrzne podgrzane ciepłem przenikającym przez ścianę ucieka do góry i wylatuje otworem w rynnie, a na jego miejsce opada zimne. I tak w kółko.
Jeśli dasz tam 5cm piru to szału nie ma i będzie to mostek cieplny.

Ciężko mi się wypowiedzieć jak dużo ciepła by tamtędy uciekło i czy miałoby to jakiś wielki wpływ na całokształt, ale tak czy siak raczej bym tego unikał.

Poza tym gdzieś czytałem, chyba nawet tutaj na forum, że jak już się chowa rurę spustowa w ociepleniu, to najlepiej:
 - schować ją w dodatkowej rurze, jakby coś się rozszczelniło, to woda nie pocieknie po ociepleniu i murze
 - dać kable grzejne do tej rury, bo przy dużym mrozie może tam woda zamarznąć, a ponieważ jest ona dobrze zaizolowana, to lód będzie długo topniał. Coś jak lody w styroboksie  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

IMO jak najwięcej izolacji między rynnę a mur. Przecież tam będzie spływała woda z roztopów. Po co ma wychładzać dom? A co szkodzi, że wychłodzi ścianę od zewnątrz? Jedynie kwestia tego, żeby ewentualnie tynk nie popękał.

----------


## agb

IMO też najwięcej izolacji między ścianę a rynnę. To co przejdzie przez izolację do rynny "przepadnie" i izolowanie od zewnątrz nic nie da.

----------


## B_i_U

> ...
> polaczenie klej-eps jest najslabsze w calym ukladzie warstw
> ...


To chyba najważniejszy fakt w całej dyskusji. Klej cementowy dobrze przyklei się do ściany ale do niechłonnego styropianu już niekoniecznie. Zatem patrząc tylko na przyczepność piana wygrywa. Ze względów praktycznych klej cementowy. Ja wybiorę prawdopodobnie metodę mieszaną.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## cob_ra

> uzupelniajac  
> polaczenie klej-eps jest najslabsze w calym ukladzie warstw


Wiem, że masz ogromne doświadczenie, ale na swoim przykładzie moge napisać jedno. Klej Caparol od Ciebie jest mistrzostwem. Potrzebowałem zerwać kawałek styropianu klejonego na grzebień na strychu właśnie na czerwony Caparol. Nie do wykonania. Ściana z bk nie gruntowana. Były miejsca, że klej ze styro odszedł od ściany, ale w większości ręcami nie byłem w stanie zerwać styro.

Ścianę zagruntowałem i tak robiłem całą elewację+kołki to chyba nie do zerwania jest tak położona izolacja.

----------


## Daniellos_

Napisałem co nieco o moich zabudowanych rynnach

W kwestii klejenia styro to ja kleiłem u siebie na parterówce 25cm styro na pianę bez kołkowania. Trzyma naprawdę mocno. Największy minus to odpychanie płyt. Trzeba wyuczyć nawyk, aby odczekać aż piana spuchnie już na maxa i dopiero przyklejać. Wtedy sobie myślałem, że drugi raz kleiłbym na klej z wora, ale jak przyszedł etap rozrabiania kleju do zatapiania siatki to doceniłem łatwość i szybkość aplikacji piany. 
Wskazywanie zalety kleju z wora jako możliwość niwelacji nierówności podłoża w moim przypadku się nie sprawdziła. Działałoby na nierówności w formie dołków, ale jak jest górka to cała płyta jest wypchnięta względem innych. W takich przypadkach szlifowałem płytę od strony ściany, aby równo przylegała.

----------


## the_anonim

Hejka

Dzięki wszystkim za zajęcie głosu w dyskusji. *Daniellos* dzięki za info o rynnach, zapomniałem że u ciebie jest 25cm nie 20. Tak że najprawdopodobniej skończy się na wersji pierwszej czyli: ściana pir ile się da i rynna nie zakryta. :wink: 

Szybki up date:
W piątek rozłożyłem rusztowanie dokończyłem 2/3 ściany północnej





w sobotę przytarłem co trzeba było i z małżą zaczęliśmy zatapianie siatki. Udało się zrobić 4m siatki. Nie jest źle(na moje oko), dziś lecę walczyć sam, mam zamiar do piątku zrobić wszystkie ściany poza południem, zobaczymy czy się uda :stir the pot:

----------


## the_anonim

A tu temat nad którym ostatnio dumam. Czyli jak zrobić żeby to estetycznie wyglądało i żeby woda spływająca po ścianach nie zaszkodziła elewacji.







I nie za bardzo wiem jak to wykończyć. Ziemią dom będzie podsypany tak że kołki będą zakryte może nawet cały xps, ale co ze schodkiem? 
Opcje są takie:
1. Przycieram xsp-a na równo ze styro tak na poziomie 10cm od góry i zatapiam siatkę do połowy xps-a i tak też lecę z tynkiem potem przysypuję to jakimś drobnym kamyczkiem do poziomu styro i tak zostaje (nie będzie widać schodka)
2. Xps zostaje tak jak jest siatkę zatapiam tylko do poziomu styro i potem np. przyklejam płytkę klinkirową na tym "uskoku" i przysypuję kamyczkiem gołego xps-a. Jest ładna opaska z kamyczka a płytka klinkierowa odcina grunt od elewacji.

Pytanie brzmi czy woda spływająca po elewacji nie będzie mi się pchała gdzieś pomiędzy połączenie styro xps i czy bez kapinosu jak dojadę tynkiem aż w grunt czy po jakimś czasie nie zacznie mi jakieś zielone gówno wychodzić dołem po tynku?
A może zrobić tynk mozaikowy na połączeniu styro xps i wyciągnąć go z 15cm nad grunt i olać sprawę. Ehh ciężki temat.

----------


## aiki

Woda wlezie wszędzie.
Robisz obróbkę z blachy z wcinką na jakimś uszczelniaczu w styro elewacji.

----------


## Daniellos_

opcja na bogato - oblatujeszcały ząbek dookoła taśmą butylową 10cm i na to klej i siatkę. .


Twój styro wygląda jakby idealnie przylegały płyty do siebie. Aż miło popatrzeć po mojej walce z krzywym swissporem.
Zastanawia mnie różnica w odcieniach grafitu tego Twojego knaufa. Co jest przyczyną i czy ma to wpływ na jego parametry.

----------


## fighter1983

idealnie to przylega etixx  :smile:  ten grafit to taki standard w knaufie.
Kolor nie ma wplywu na parametry - ciecie z bloku "przyciemnia" styropian grafitowy, raz mniej raz bardziej. skutek uboczny produkcji.

----------


## M.A.G.

> A tu temat nad którym ostatnio dumam. Czyli jak zrobić żeby to estetycznie wyglądało i żeby woda spływająca po ścianach nie zaszkodziła elewacji.
> 
> 
> 
> I nie za bardzo wiem jak to wykończyć. Ziemią dom będzie podsypany tak że kołki będą zakryte może nawet cały xps, ale co ze schodkiem? 
> Opcje są takie:
> 1. Przycieram xsp-a na równo ze styro tak na poziomie 10cm od góry i zatapiam siatkę do połowy xps-a i tak też lecę z tynkiem potem przysypuję to jakimś drobnym kamyczkiem do poziomu styro i tak zostaje (nie będzie widać schodka)
> 2. Xps zostaje tak jak jest siatkę zatapiam tylko do poziomu styro i potem np. przyklejam płytkę klinkirową na tym "uskoku" i przysypuję kamyczkiem gołego xps-a. Jest ładna opaska z kamyczka a płytka klinkierowa odcina grunt od elewacji.
> 
> ...


Moim zdaniem to kiepskie rozwiązanie. Po pierwsze estetycznie ale to kwestia gustu więc nie dyskutuję, ale co ważniejsze na tym "cokoliku" będzie Ci się osadzał syf z powietrza jak na parapecie i potem z deszczem będzie robił zacieki. Już lepszym rozwiązaniem jest płaska ściana do samego dołu. Nie potrafię powiedzieć czy od dołu nie będzie zieleniał tynk bo u siebie jeszcze tynku nie mam. Mam zagruntowane i na razie tak funkcjonuje czekając na lepsze czasy ale jesli miesjcami ściany zielenieją (bo zielenieją od północy) to zielenieją na całej wysokości a nie tylko przy ziemi.

----------


## the_anonim

*aiki* *Daneillos* *M.A.G* dzięki za pomysły, na chwilę obecną robię tak jak napisał *M.A.G* 


> Już lepszym rozwiązaniem jest płaska ściana do samego dołu


Ściąłem xps-a na równo z styro na wysokości około 10cm i zatopiłem siatkę, potem się zobaczy.
Tu ładnie wiadać jak przycięty jest xps, poza tym siatka przechodzi przez trzy materiały izolacyjne jakich użyłem u siebie w domu (od pir-u przez styro aż do xps-a) :smile: 


Zestaw małego Picassa którym się bawię w ostatnie dni



i efekty:





Poza tym jest zadowolony z maszynki do styro można sobie przeciąć takie centymetrowe plasterki bardzo szybko.



Ps. zamówiłem drzwi będą za 4/5 tygodni. Aż się boję co przyjdzie  :stir the pot:

----------


## the_anonim

*fighter* jak już zaglądasz to szybkie info chciał bym do ciebie. Tynk o którym rozmawialiśmy to Guardi tynk kwarcowy (5 lat na rynku) i pewnie to nic ci nie mówi ale tak naprawdę to jest firma Lakma a tą pewnie już kojarzysz. Jeśli byś coś słyszał w swoim "środowisku zawodowym" to był bym wdzięczny za opinie. Oczywiście jeśli ktokolwiek miałby jakieś info o tym produkcie śmiało pisać.
Rozważam trzy opcje 
1. Amphisilan
2. Carbon
3. Tynk kwarcowy z miką Guardi

Pozdrawiam

Ps. *Daniellos* poruszył temat mojego styro, jak będę miał chwilę to napiszę "laurkę" dla firmy Knauf bo warto.

----------


## sebcioc55

dobry wybór z tym przycięciem XPS, teraz po prostu zaciągnij go siatką do samego dołu i weź czymś "kauczukowym" przeciągnij tam gdzie będzie zakryty/zasypany. Sam uskok będzie przyjmował dużo wody na twarz, ale XPS pod nim nic sobie z tego nie zrobi.

----------


## the_anonim

> weź czymś "kauczukowym" przeciągnij tam gdzie będzie zakryty/zasypany.


Masz jakiś sprawdzony środek to podlinkuj. Z góry dzięki.

Ps. uskoku nie ma wszystko ładnie przytarte pod kątem tak że woda ma ładnie spływać na sam dół. :wink:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Jak po czasie oceniasz trudność siatkowania i zaklejania styro na elewacji? Ja się cały czas waham i łamię, czy się tego podejmować... Nie mamy parterówki, więc wysokość maksymalna to prawie 8m, z drugiej strony jak widzę, jak to robią ekipy to wolałbym jednak sam i pewnie jak wielu staję przed trudnym dylematem.  :big tongue: 

Ogólnie myślałem na początku, że tylko przykleimy styro, ale widzę, że idzie Ci sprawnie i ładnie siatkowanie, więc biorę i to pod uwagę.

----------


## the_anonim

Zdjęcia z postępów. Udało się zrobić ścianę szczytową. Niestety urlop się skończył tak że tempo (choć i tak słabe) zwolni :sick: 







Uprzedzając pytanie co to za wstawki z xps-a. W tym miejscu będzie elewacja w drewnie wymyślona przez szalonego właściciela :big grin: , w skład zestawu wchodzą listwy do boniowania 5x2cm (pionowo) w których zostanie umieszczona kantówka 5x5cm na wkrętakch(~30cm) do ściany przez xps-a, następnie do owej kantówki zostanie zamocowana deska elewacyjna we wzorze jodełki :stir the pot: .  Jak ktoś nie kuma o co kaman to niestety musi zaczekać na realizację  :big tongue: .

Zdjęcia może coś rozjaśnią

Zagłębienie na na listwy bonie będzie przez całą długość od góry do dołu.



Taki będzie wzór tylko większa rozpiętość tu jest 120 a na ścianie będzie 160cm



Poza tym powoli powiększa mi się grono obserwatorów na działce:
Piesek 
 
Kotek (ale trzeba go znaleźć na fotce)

 poza nimi jest jeszcze rudy piesek i rudy kotek. Ogólnie to są zwierzaki sąsiadów ale jakoś lepiej jest im u mnie na działce tak że bacznie śledzą postępy wygrzewając się w słońcu.

Ksawery nie ominą mojej niestety mojej działki tak że mam kolejną kupkę drzewa do kominka. To jest tylko gałąź z mojego starego drzewostanu w linii działki. Na szczęście przeważnie wszystko leci na łąkę sąsiada.



Takich kupek mam już parę rozsianych po całej działce :smile:

----------


## the_anonim

> Jak po czasie oceniasz trudność siatkowania i zaklejania styro na elewacji?


Osobiście bardziej mi się podoba zatapianie siatki. To taka odstresowująca robota coś jak te książeczki z mandalami dla dorosłych :big lol: . Jak miałeś piątkę z plastyki w podstawówce to dasz sobie radę :wink: . A wysokość elewacji nie ma znaczenia robisz od góry jeden poziom rusztowania i rozwijasz dalej siatkę jak skończysz poprzedni. Pytanie czy masz rusztowanie żeby sobie przestawiać jak ja. Ja kleję styro potem siatka i przenoszę się dalej z rusztowaniem.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Masz jakiś sprawdzony środek to podlinkuj. Z góry dzięki.
> 
> Ps. uskoku nie ma wszystko ładnie przytarte pod kątem tak że woda ma ładnie spływać na sam dół.


http://www.allegro.pl/ShowItem2.php?item=6953317980 sorry za surowosc linku ale na telefonie nie moge tego inaczej ogarnac.
Ta masa jest zajebista. Bez rozpuszczalnikow wiec i na gole styro mozna dac - ja jednak bym polecal najpierw siatke w kleju zatopic i dopiero posmarowac. Jak nie gleboko to jedno wiaderko powinno Ci starczyc.

----------


## Brysia8

Jeśli mogę się podpiąć *sebcioc55*  
czy moge tej masy użyć do mojego problemu... mógłbyś spojrzeć na ten temat?
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...na-p%C5%82ycie

----------


## karster

Sebcio, przecież to ta sama super masa (bardziej pasuje mi farba niz masa), którą polecałem u siebie w db. Miałem 3 srodki od adw, dysperbent = gówno/kurestwo jakich mało, lać po papie każdego tępaka co to próbóje komuś wcisnąć (aż tak złe mam z nim doświadczenia) oraz izoplasty rw/ bw. Oba ostatnie byly super, nie pamietam ktory byl lepszy a musze cos kupic by lekko scianę garażu zabezpieczyć przed jej ociepleniem xps,em na wysokość ok 30cm bo bedzie podsypane na około...

Anonm, drzewo wysusz  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## B_i_U

Witam
Dobrze, że Ksawery nie ruszył samej budowy. Ja obawiałem się o swoje ściany ale u nas nie wiało znowu tak bardzo. 
Widzę, że duże postępy u Ciebie. Klej z siatką bardzo fajnie Ci wychodzi, nie widać żadnych mazaków. Jak szybko idzie Ci z tym ociepleniem? Ile zejdzie z taką hacjendą? Tynk też samemu?

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Podpinam się pod pytanie o czas jaki zużyłeś na ocieplenie. 
Tak w godzinach uczciwej pracy .

----------


## the_anonim

*sebcic55* dzięki za link, jak rozumiem *karster* potwierdzasz że produkt jest dobry.




> Anonm, drzewo wysusz


 będzie schło aż dom wybuduję i kozę wstawię tak jak reszta kupek na działce tak że spoko (niektóre mają już 3lata) :wink: 




> Dobrze, że Ksawery nie ruszył samej budowy. Ja obawiałem się o swoje ściany ale u nas nie wiało znowu tak bardzo. 
> Widzę, że duże postępy u Ciebie. Klej z siatką bardzo fajnie Ci wychodzi, nie widać żadnych mazaków. Jak szybko idzie Ci z tym ociepleniem? Ile zejdzie z taką hacjendą? Tynk też samemu?


O dom się nie boję bo ma wysokość 4,5m tak że kurniki na wsi są wyższe i stoją :big lol:  po drugie jestem osłonięty z trzech stron zabudową. Na działce jest bardzo cicho podczas wiatrów tylko drzewa które mam od wchodu są naprawdę wysokie i nikt ich nie pilnował przez ostatnie 30lat  więc trochę się podduszają między sobą i pięknie chodzą na wietrze. Ale jak się ogarnę to może zrobię trochę porządku.

Co do klejenia to wiesz wychodzi tak 4+ na moje oko a na zdjęciach trudno złapać pewne szczegóły jest równo ale i tak pójdzie jeszcze szlichta przed tynkiem tak żeby było gładziutko. Bo tynk ziarno K10 lub K15.

Co do czasu pracy to napiszę wam jak skończę bo teraz było by to przekłamanie mam połowę z tym że południowa ściana (22mb) to kupa okien i myślę że będę tam trochę siedział za to północna to dużo styropianu ale żadnych obróbek. Idzie ładnie w mojej opinii na szczytowej ścianie trochę siedziałem bo były te wstawki z xps-a i schodziło. Obecnie mam 8/9 dni pracy tak po 7/8 godzin. Jedno jest pewne z drugą osobą (przynieś wynieś podaj np. żoną) było by dwa razy szybciej i mniej męczące. Ale jest ok ważne że można zrobić to samemu w pojedynkę.

Tynk też będę pewnie robił sam (szwagier robi elewacje to pewnie pomoże jak będzie miał czas) sie zobaczy :wink: 

*19TOMEK65* jw. Napiszę ci jak skończę.

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Na zdjęciu jest parkiet na podłogę ?
Jeśli się nie mylę to jest  z drewna litego, chyba modrzew. Nie znam wymiarów klepki, ale ten materiał nie idzie w parze z ogrzewaniem podłogowym.

----------


## the_anonim

> Na zdjęciu jest parkiet na podłogę ?
> Jeśli się nie mylę to jest  z drewna litego, chyba modrzew. Nie znam wymiarów klepki, ale ten materiał nie idzie w parze z ogrzewaniem podłogowym.


hehe. Nie to jest deska elewacyjna z modrzewia syberyjskiego (20mm gruba 20cm szeroka) który u nie służy jak pełne deskowanie i sufit na dachu i ten sam materiał pójdzie na tą wstawkę drewnianą na elewację to zdjęcie tylko pokazuje jakie będzie ułożenie desek na elewacji.

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Elewacja w jodełkę ? Jeszcze nie widziałem. Tym bardziej z ciekawością poczekam.

Powodzenia

----------


## the_anonim

Inspiracją był ten budynek



tu link:
http://www.blog.awx2.pl/2016/09/pasy...-architecture/

U mnie tylko będzie jeden pas ale mam nadzieję że wyjdzie fajnie :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

na ten cokol Caparol Carbonit+siatka bezwzglednie. Drogie (200 netto/25kg) i zuzycie okolo 4,5-5kg/m2 - wiem, ale:
1 - udarnosc mistrzostwo swiata 
2 - podloze nosne pod wszytsko (mozaika, plytka, tynk w ciemniejszym kolorze etc) 
3 - nie podciaga kapilarnie
4 - praktycznie wodoszczelne

----------


## the_anonim

Hej.
Carbonit był moją pierwszą myślą ale cokół ma 30cm + 10cm powyżej daje 40cm do zrobienia Carbonitem 0,4x60m= 24m2 A to wychodzi 5 wiader x 200zł= 1k !!!
Podejrzewam że materiał jest super ale on nie jest drogi tylko 10x droższy od normalnego kleju. To po prostu za dużo. Nawet jak bym zrobił tylko pasek żółtego(patrz rysunek) to by mnie kosztowało 500/600zł tyle co klej na cały dom :ohmy: 

Więc zrobię tak (patrz na rysunek) że siatka z klejem zjedzie albo do samego dołu albo  do uskoku na xps-ie jak kończy się żółty kolor i na długości żółtego pójdzie albo mozaika albo płytak mrozoodporna (około 20cm) a wyżej tynk a poniżej żółtego masa kauczukowa która polecił Seba aby uszczelnić połączenie xps-mozaika. *Tak naprawdę najbardziej chodzi mi o miejsce połączenia styro (czarny) a xps (różowy) aby tam przypadkiem nie weszła woda.* Ale prawda jest taka że nawet jak bym pojechał normalnym tynkiem do końca żółtego to też by było dobrze tylko podejrzewam że tynk mógł by zacząć zielenieć od lekkiej wilgoci występującej w gruncie. Pionowymi łączeniami xps-a się nie przejmuję są "w miarę" dobrze zrobione a na dodatek jest ułożony w dwóch warstwach na mijankę.

brązowy - ziemia (kamyczki czy coś)
różowy - xps (zaznaczone są warstwy 10cm)
żółty (mozaika, płytka) poziom do którego będzie klej z siatką
niebieskie - tynk
szary - płyta fundamentowa (płyta jest owinięta folia (2x) folia jest włożona pod pierwszą warstwę BK i izolację poziomą)
biały - bloczek BK (miedzy bloczkiem a PF jest izolacja pozioma)






*Ps.* zamiast Carbonitu wolę zamienić zwykły tynk na Carbon i pojechać nim do samego dołu bez bawienia się w płytki czy mozaiki (to też jest jakaś myśl)

Jeśli źle myślę zaproponujcie na podstawie rysunku jak to wykonać dobrze.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## fighter1983

no ja wiem ze to niemalo.
Kwestia podciagania kapilarnego warstwy zbrojacej (wszytskie kleje cementowe) niestety jest problemem.
Dojechanie tynkiem ktory teoretycznie odporny jest na dzialanie wody - w takich miejscach tez nie jest fajne. wprawdzie planujesz Carbon jako tynk - nie mniej jednak pod spodem nie moze Ci podciagac kapilarnie. Wiec musisz wymyslec jak to zabezpieczyc.
Plan z masa kauczukowa jest niezly pod warunkiem ze do tego sie pozniej przyczepi cokolwiek (tynk, mozaika, etc) a to juz nie jest takie pewne.
Na pewno nie mozna tego robic bitumem - bo od bitumu odpadnie.
Ostatnio wymyslilem sobie sam sposob na te cokoly tanszy niz Carbonit - szlam uszczelniajacy, cementowy, 2 skladnikowy (przenosi naprezenia)
Rava AquaProof 2C z zatopiona siatka.
180 netto/33kg czyli 5,45netto/kg przy zuzyciu c.a 4,5kg/m2 daje koszt na m2 okolo 24,50.
I imo to juz lepsze rozwiaznie niz masy kauczukowe, bo tu uzyskujesz podloze mineralne, kompensujace naprezenia a jednoczesnie nie podciagajace kapilarnie.
Załącznik 398454
tak wyglada cokol na kleju cementowym, z dojechanym tynkiem "do dolu"

----------


## the_anonim

Załącznik nie działa. Dzięki za info jak będę przy kompie sprawdzę twój patent.

----------


## tabi88

Witam, ja co prawda swojej budowy jeszcze nie zacząłem ale zastanawiałem się nad rozwiązaniem tego detalu pod swoim kątem i wpadłem na takie rozwiązanie jak fighter1983/
Opcja ze szlamami uszczelniającymi (dwuskładniowe -> lepsze ale droższe, jednoskładnikowe -> tańsze ale trochę gorsze) zamiast typowej zaprawy cementowej wydaje się dla mnie rozwiązaniem najsensowniejszym pod względem efekt/cena.  
Pytanie co zastosować.. miałem styczność z produktami: IzohanEko2k (dla 2mm grubosci wychodzi zużycie 3kg/m2 więc cena 29zł/m2 brutto), dostępność przez dystrybutorów, rzadko na składach itp oraz z Ultrament Zaprawa Uszczelniająca (tu wychodzi około 14zł/m2 brutto) można dostać w niektórych większych marketach budowlanych jak Casto. 
Pozostaje pytanie jak to się będzie trzymało dość śliskiego XPS, na pewno nie zaszkodzi trochę uszorstnić go przed nakładaniem szlamu.
Co do Izohana bym się nie martwił bo to trzyma się wszystkiego.. po zaschnięciu ciężko zmyć z czegokolwiek ale dość drogo. Co do Ultramentu trzyma się dobrze zwykłego styro EPS100 i wynalazków typu AQUA, czy XPS nie wiem ale cena, łatwa aplikacja (jak zwykła zaprawa) i stosunkowo łatwa dostępność zachęca do eksperymentu.

----------


## fighter1983

Co do wykorzystania szlamow cementowych (1K i 2K) 
Zuzycie wyjdzie podobne jak przy kleju do siatrki, czyli okolo 4,5kg/m2 taka ilosc wymusi zatopienie siatki w tej warstwie, zatem nie mozna brac zuzyc z kart technicznych produktow szlamowych - bo nie przewiduje sie takiego zastosowania. Szlamy maja najczesciej wpisane okolo 1,6kg/1mm czyli na jedna warstwe w ukladzie podplytkowym, przy czym nalezy go w ukladach podplytkowych stosowac w 2 warstwach, stad tez podawane zuzycia okolo 3-3,2kg/m2 
Niestety w przypadku stosowania na cokole - to wlasnie siatka i grubosc potrzebna do jej zatopienia spowoduje ze usykamy zuzycie rzedu 4,5-5kg/m2

Co do 1k i 2k... 1k jest izolacja sztywna, 2k jest izolacja elastyczna kompensujaca naprezenia - tu termiczne. dlatego 2k a nie 1k.
Najczesciej jest tak(zaleznie od producenta), ze 2k mozna zdekompletowac, jezeli wezmiemy sama czesc sypka (25kg) ktora kosztuje okolo 3,20 netto/kg koszt wyjdzie bardzo niski, ale to izolacja sztywna, natomiast plyn odpowiedzialny za uplastycznienie tej czesci sypkiej wlasnie kosztuje duzo, bo okolo 100netto/8kg czyli 12,50/kg. jednak jest potrzebny w tym przypadku. 
Nie mniej jednak rozwazamy rozwiazania wymyslone przeze mnie a nie systemowe producentow, i gdybym mial to w jaki kolwiek sposob stosowac na wieksza skale - nie dalbym wytycznych aby robic to z masy sztywnej (1k) 

Patrzac na to co systemowe - np Carbonit lub SockellFlex vs warstwa szlamowa i tak juz jest prawie o polowe taniej - wiec  dalsze szukanie oszczednosci moze zakonczyc sie kuku  :smile: 

Jeszcze zobaczylem ten SockelFlex - martwa pozycja w Caparol i dokumentacja tylko po niemiecku  :smile:  ale kilka szt jest w PL. 
SockelFlex 18kg, cennik 715,50/18kg 
czyli rozsadna cena sprzedazy: okolo 560netto/18kg 
zuzycie tez 4,5kg bo to w siatce trzeba zatapiac...  ale: miesza sie z cementem 1-ka w proporcji 1:1 
czyli: worek cementu I - 10 + 560 = 570zl netto i mamy 36kg. 
570/36 = 15,83 * 4,5kg = 71,30netto/m2 
drozej niz carbonit :/ 
no i juz wiemy dlaczego martwa pozycja  :smile:

----------


## tabi88

Moim zdaniem elastyczność szlamu jest tu raczej niepotrzebna. Co z tego, że szlam 2k będzie elastyczny jak przykryjemy go nieelastyczną strukturą / płytkami czy co tam ma być. Bardziej chodzi o to, żeby zlikwidować "chłonność" materiału związaną z podsiąkiem kapilarnym i namakaniem gruntu przy opasce i związane z tym "odparzenia". Tyle dywagacji  :wink:  praktykę sprawdzę dopiero w przyszłości ale dla the_anonim'a to już za późno.

----------


## the_anonim

*tabi88*, *fighter1983* dzięki za merytoryczne wpisy, na pewno skorzystam z któregoś rozwiązania, ale muszę wgryźć się w temat. Zostawię to na sam koniec jak już będę miał gotowe wszystko.

Info z placu zabaw: idę do przodu ale jakoś tempo zwolniło męczę się na tej ścianie szczytowej. Dach jest bez okapu i wszystko musi leżeć idealnie więc trzeba ściągnąć wiatrownice  przyciąć(przytrzeć) Pir itp. no i dużo czasu zeszło mi z tymi moimi boniami. Niby nic a czas leci a efekty marne, ale nie jest źle pogoda idealna do tej roboty (brak słońca, temp. ~15*C) klej bardzo wolno schnie więc można się bawić do woli.

Maszynka do boniowania (stara poczciwa lutownica + drug fi1mm). *Ciekawostka* Lutownica w ogóle nie działa na  Pir i piankę do klejenia styro nic się nie topi, trzeba było te fragmenty wycinać nożykiem. 



Work in progress






Kolega *jak to możliwe* zastanawiał się czy da radę robić wysoką elewację w pojedynkę(u mnie dwa poziomy). Proszę bardzo

Druciki o przytrzymania siatki i jedziesz

----------


## the_anonim

Ściągnąłem wiatrownicę więc pokaże fragment montażu ostatniego panela bo zapomniałem to sfotografować wcześniej a rzadko się to ogląda. Może komuś pomoże w przyszłości :wink: 





*Ps* na działce mam nowych lokatorów, pojawiły się bażanty (jak w zeszłym roku) czyli u mnie oficjalna jesień rozpoczęta :big grin:

----------


## fighter1983

:smile:  z pirem trzeba bylo pytac. przerabialem jak wycinalem z niego krazki do zaslepiania kolkow. takisobie wymyslilem termodybel.
drut oporowy sie pali. 
jedynie frezarka cnc lub ciecie woda dalo rade. wiec pir-a mechanicznie  :smile:  nie da sie termicznie pociac.

----------


## Daniellos_

Fajny patent z wycinaniem zwykłą lutownicą - proste i skuteczne. Takie lubię  :smile: 

Chyba przegapiłem co tam wykombinowałeś na swojej elewacji. Jakieś bonie etc. Muszę wrócić kilka stron  :smile: 
Co to za pasek przybity zszywkami do skrajnej listwy pod wiatownicą?

----------


## the_anonim

> Chyba przegapiłem co tam wykombinowałeś na swojej elewacji. Jakieś bonie etc. Muszę wrócić kilka stron


Przeczytaj post #309 będziesz wiedział o co kaman :cool: 




> Co to za pasek przybity zszywkami do skrajnej listwy pod wiatownicą?


To membrana dachowa która leży na płytach pir wywinięta do góry i przybita zszywkami dzięki temu żadne robactwo (ptactwo) nie powinno wejść od szczytu w przestrzeń wentylacyjną dachu.

Ściana szczytowa skończona w sobotę (w końcu! :big tongue: )

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Dobrze wiedzieć, że samemu "się da". Zostaje kwestia rusztowania, może ktoś na wiosce miałby po znajomości - trzeba będzie popytać po sąsiadach  :wink: 
Co zrobisz z tą wystającą na dole siatką - będziesz ją odcinał, czy zatapiał?

----------


## 19TOMEK65

coś przegapiłem.
Jakie zadanie mają te czerwone taśmy ułożone pionowo na ociepleniu ?

----------


## fighter1983

Taśma z profilu do bonii.

----------


## the_anonim

Siemanko wszystkim stęsknionym :big grin:  :big grin: 




> Co zrobisz z tą wystającą na dole siatką - będziesz ją odcinał, czy zatapiał?


Ostania strona jest o tym co najlepiej z tym zrobić. Tak że cierpliwości, zostawiam to na sam koniec ocieplenia.




> Jakie zadanie mają te czerwone taśmy ułożone pionowo na ociepleniu ?


Tak napisał ci kolega *fighter1983* są to listwy do boni, u mnie spełniają funkcję rynienki w której będzie ruszt do zrobienia elewacji drewnianej. Fotki może coś zobrazują a jak nie to spokojnie wszystko w swoim czasie opiszę i zrelacjonuję. 

Bonie są białe a taśma czerwona jest zabezpieczeniem na czas tynkowania (firma bellaplast).
Bonie mają wymiar 2x5cm a kantówka która tu się pojawi jako ruszt będzie miała 5x5cm dzięki czemu będę miał wymaganą pustkę wentylacyją między ociepleniem a deskami elewacji ~2cm.

----------


## the_anonim

No dobra pewnie zastanawiacie się jak tam idzie robota. A no kiepsko. Na tygodniu pracuję na grube pleny żeby mieć na chleb :big grin:  a wieczorem już ciemno. A na weekendach to tak raz wesele jakieś, potem wyjazd integracyjny żony (córa na mojej głowie) a wczoraj urodziny córy. Tak że szlachta się bawi nie ma komu robić :yes: . Przy niedzieli wrzucę wam coś smacznego do kawy :big grin: 







A  na budowie tak, skończyłem siatkę i klej na  północnej ścianie (czekamy na drzwi), i zabrałem się za ocieplanie wschodzniej czyli drugą szczytową.

----------


## the_anonim

I na koniec parę detali  które chyba warto pokazać:

Kable wychodzą z płyty potem szybki rowek w BK spinki i gotowe (gniazdka kinkiety itp) plus dla BK za łatwość pracy w tym materiale.






Gniazdka itp będę chyba tak obsadzał na xps-ie, jak widać nie zawsze jest równo ehh te moje wieńce i słupy :Mad: 






A tu obraz dlaczego większość rzeczy robię sam, pokażcie ekipę której chciałoby się to tak zrobić żeby było w jednym kawałku i wszystko pasowało (felc na okno, otwór na xps-a i przytarcie na części bo słup betonowy nierówny)







Obróbka okna HS, rama ma szerokość 9cm więc postanowiłem nachodzić 5cm, zwykłe okna mają ramę 7cm i tam będę najeżdżał 4cm. Siatka klej tynk i zostanie mało ramy tak jak mi pasuje :big grin: 









Pozdrawiam

----------


## annatulipanna

Nieźle rzeźbisz w styropianie  :wink:  Elewacja idzie Ci świetnie. Gratuluję  :wink:  Jednak te Twoje ciepłe parapety nieustannie wzbudzają mój niepokój. Nie da się tego reklamować? Coś Ci je ewidentnie zżera i nie wiadomo, czy ten proces ustąpi. Czekam na drewniany fragment elewacji z niecierpliwością. Czuję, że będzie świetnie to wyglądało, choć dom, z którego zaczerpnąłeś inspirację, nie przypadł mi do gustu. Podglądam, kibicuję i podziwiam pracę własną w Twoim wydaniu  :wink: 





> ... a wczoraj urodziny córy. Tak że szlachta się bawi nie ma komu robić. Przy niedzieli wrzucę wam coś smacznego do kawy


Heh... widzę, że miniony weekend upłynął nam w podobnym klimacie (u mnie nieco mroczniej  :wink: )



Piekłam po nocach, bo w dzień tylko budowa i budowa  :cool:

----------


## the_anonim

hehe. Power of the dark side :wink:  Taki tort to ja też bym chciał na swoje hmmmm 18-naste urodziny :roll eyes:   . Parapetami się nie martw to tylko warstwa wierzchnia, po starciu jest normalny xps, myślę że za bardzo oberwał gorącym drutem podczas cięcia. Jak przyjdą parapety blaszane słonko im nie będzie szkodzić. Na elewację chyba będziesz musiała poczekać bo dopiero po nowym roku chyba będę kładł tynk. Ale mam nadzieję że wyjdzie fajnie :wink: 

Pozdrawiam i gratuluję postępów u Ciebie i czekam na info o przeprowadzce.  :big grin:

----------


## BooM80

Jak planujesz wykończyć ciepły parapet przy tym HSie ? Tam też planujesz zamontować blaszany parapet, czy coś bardziej odpornego na deptanie podczas wychodzenia na taras (bo chyba będzie taras obok tego HSa) ? Poza tym świetny dziennik, tak trzymaj  :yes:

----------


## the_anonim

Witam Cię *BooM80* :bye: 

Dzięki, cieszę się że się podoba. Staram się :big lol: 

Co do parapetów to na dziś leci tam blaszany parapet jak wszędzie plan jest taki że jak zrobię taras drewniany to drewnem wjadę na niego prawie na równo z progiem. Ale to na razie koncepcja (bo nie mam lepszej) zobaczymy co wyjdzie w praktyce. :wink:

----------


## the_anonim

*Aloha*

W tym tygodniu skupiłem się na szczytowaniu :big lol: 

W środę ułożyłem prawie całą ścianę


 




W czwartek smarkanie pianką, szlifowanie styropianu, obsadzenie narożników i siatki w narożach okien






W sobotę jak i w poprzednie dni była beznadziejna pogoda, czyli idealna do pracy z grafitowym styropianem :big lol: , więc wskoczyła siatka z klejem i takim oto sposobem została mi do zrobienia tylko południowa ściana z okanmi :tongue:  (i obróbki przy rurach spustowych od rynienn x4 :bash: )

----------


## the_anonim

Troszeczkę szczegółów

Zastanawiałem się ostatnio w dzienniku *annytulipanny* czy wypełniać przestrzenie między styro a ramą okna i u siebie również postanowiłem wypełnić każdy milimetr luzu, a co kto samorobowi zabroni :wink: . Użyłem sprawdzonej pianki elastycznej soudal, (polecam). Z resztek pianki są świetne zatyczki do uszu no i ten kolor :big lol: 



Aplikacja a potem obcinamy ostrym nożykiem i gotowe





Poza tym przy parterowym domu często dla jakieś pierdółki nie warto rozstawiać rusztowania, u mnie sprawdza się taki patent (drabina + pianka dylatacyjna do podłogówki). Styropian Knaufa jest na tyle twardy że nie ma żadnych śladów czy wgnieceń od drabiny.



A tak wygląda równanie xps-a aby był zlicowany ze styropianem, część nie przycięta będzie zasypana ziemią a część przycięta zaciągnięta siatką i jakimś specyfikiem (polecanym we wcześniejszych postach) który nie będzie podciągał wody a na to tynk mozaikowy lub płytki lub tynk który będzie na elewacji pójdzie aż do samego dołu. 



Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kaizen

> 



-10* - +35 to nie za słabo od zewnątrz jak na nasz klimat?

----------


## karster

Przecież to jest temperatura aplikacji...

Anonim, jak zawsze wymiatasz  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## kocbeat

To temperatura aplikacji!
Sorki dopiero po napisaniu zobaczyłem poprzedni post

----------


## Daniellos_

Anonim to nie amator. Coś nam tu ściemnia. Za dobrze ta robota wygląda  :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

> Anonim to nie amator. Coś nam tu ściemnia. Za dobrze ta robota wygląda


Zgadza sie  :smile:  like a pro  :smile: 

@the_anonim - zerknij w stopkę - coś 4U  :smile:  
Zreszta jak z nim rozmawialem to wspomnialem, ze jak mu sie znudzi jego zawod - serdecznie zapraszam do wspolpracy  :smile:  
co do pianki - wreszcie Sika kosztuje przystepnie  :smile:  bo zawsze był jakis kosmos, a teraz juz da sie zniesc, a ta pianka - zreszta jak wszystkie produkty SIKA - miażdzy  :smile:  wprawdzie ma gorszą lambdę trochę od tej Soudalowej ale zdecydowanie daje radę  :smile:  
http://med-bud.pl/-sika-piana-sikaboom-g-750ml,c,p137,pl.html

----------


## the_anonim

> jak zawsze wymiatasz





> Za dobrze ta robota wygląda





> Zgadza sie  like a pro


Mów mi tak jeszcze :stereo:  hehehe




> Anonim to nie amator


Amator ale nabieram wprawy, zwłaszcza jak spojrzę na pierwszą ścianę którą robiłem :big lol:  po drugie szumy z aparatu ładnie maskują wszystkie niedociągnięcia :wink: 
No i oczywiście to wszystko robione lewą ręką a jak wiadomo lewusy to żadne fachury :rotfl: 




> zerknij w stopkę - coś 4U


Kurde ale kusisz, rozumiem że chcesz żebym w listopadzie żył o chlebie i wodzie. :stir the pot: 
Ciężki orzech go zgryzienia, ten tynk kwarcowy też kusi a dokładnie srebrna mika w nim zawarta która pięknie błyszczy w słońcu. Ehhh to zawsze muszą być ciężkie wybory.

----------


## mother_nature

Pięknie Ci robota idzie! Ocieplenie w samą porę, wczoraj już śnieżkiem powiało  :smile: 
Grafitowy styro ma jeszcze jeden plus - nie walają się wszędzie białe mikro odpadki, ten szary jakoś wtapia się w rzeczywistość, albo po prostu tak się nie kruszy. 

Bosz... Caparol w takiej cenie... My niestety teraz nie kupimy, bo samochód nawala i mnóstwo innych wydatków  :Confused:

----------


## pagu

Witam się u Ciebie - fajny i ciekawy dziennik , dużo patentów na budowę  :wink: 
Napisz jak Ci się lepi styro na pianę , trzeba dość mocna pilnować i często korygować odstępy od ścian piana trochę rośnie ? a i trochę szkoda że na styku okna i styro nie dałeś listwy przyokiennej z siatką apu

----------


## the_anonim

Hej
Dzięki za miłe słowa, faktycznie coś jest w tych drobinkach grafitu że same znikają a białe fruwają po wszystkich sąsiadach.

Witam cię *pegu* o piance napiszę jak znajdę chwilę obiecuję wszystkim. A listwy przyokienne będę instalował jak już wszystko będzie zrobione. :wink: 

A teraz szybka aktualizacja

Piątek





Sobota (od godziny 10.00 do 23.00) :yes: 



Jak widać ściana południowa to jakaś MAAAASSSSAAAAKRA robię i robię a końca nie widać. Spowodowane jest to licznymi docinkami wielopłaszczyznowymi. Na chwilę obecną może 3 płyty na ścianie są bez jakiegokolwiek  cięcia. Reszta przechodzi przez gilotynę a potem jeszcze cięcie piłą gdzie drutem się nie da i na koniec jeszcze jakieś szlifowanie bo wieniec i słupy betonowe krzywe :bash: . Jutro i pojutrze mam wolne więc walczę dalej, do soboty muszę skończyć bo pogoda się kończy.

Jeszcze fotka szczytu w ładnym świetle



Oprócz klejenia styro trzeba było uszczelnić połączenie ram drewnianych z murem bo nie wszędzie idealnie przyglega, użyłem do tego silikonu budowlanego

----------


## B_i_U

> Troszeczkę szczegółów
> 
> Zastanawiałem się ostatnio w dzienniku *annytulipanny* czy wypełniać przestrzenie między styro a ramą okna i u siebie również postanowiłem wypełnić każdy milimetr luzu, a co kto samorobowi zabroni. Użyłem sprawdzonej pianki elastycznej soudal, (polecam). Z resztek pianki są świetne zatyczki do uszu no i ten kolor


Jak na puszce jest narysowane ucho to nie znaczy, że trzeba piankę do uszu stosować  :wink: . A tak na poważnie, to rzeczywiście ta pianka jest taka elastyczna, czy to bardziej marketing?

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## the_anonim

Hej Bartek, w mojej opinii to nie tylko marketing jest elastyczna fajnie się poddaje a potem wraca do kształtu jak trzeba. Ogólnie lubię produkty tej firmy. Czekam na rozszalowanie twojej ściany. :popcorn: 

Z placu boju. Skończyłem kleić styro na ścianie południowej wszytko już uzupełnienie pianą, przytarte gdzie trzeba było i narożniki w oknach są osadzone(tego nie ma na fotkach bo robiłem to w nocy). Czekam na pogodę kładę siatkę i zapominam o tej ścianie bo dała mi w kość.

----------


## B_i_U

Z tą ścianą to niestety trzeba będzie trochę poczekać. Najpierw muszę zalać strop żeby wykorzystać szalunek ściany do podparcia desek stropowych i nie zaświnić ściany.

Jakie wymiary ma ta kwatera okna, o którą oparta jest poziomica? Jaka grubość szyb tam jest? Nie było problemu z wykonawcą jeśli chodzi o gwarancję?

Tynk na styropianie też będziesz robił samodzielnie?

----------


## karster

Fakt, spore okienko  :smile:  u mnie największe okno ma 2,35x2,7 fix, pakiet 4+4/18/6/18/6 czyli pierwsza szyba klejona a dwie nastepne hartowane. Marudzili co niemiara. Owe okno w fixie kosztowalo mnie bedzie o 3tys wiecej niż otwierane dzielone. Sam pakiet wazy ok 300kg wiec specjalnie manitou muszą wynająć (+500zl do montazu). I to wszystko po to by na srodku jadalni/na wprost glownego wejscia do domu nie bylo slupka  :wink:

----------


## cob_ra

*the_anonim*  Robota I klasa. Nie mam pytań. Tylko pogratulować zaparcia i dokładności prac. 

Brać przykład z człeka wie co robi.

----------


## the_anonim

> Jakie wymiary ma ta kwatera okna, o którą oparta jest poziomica? Jaka grubość szyb tam jest? Nie było problemu z wykonawcą jeśli chodzi o gwarancję?


Skopiowane z postu #157 (strona 8 tam masz wszystko o oknach)
Balkon 3x2,15m (drzwi balkonowe 80cm reszta fix w ramie 220cm i tu są szyby 6mm 6/14/6/14/6) 

Fix ważył równo 200kg daliśmy radę w pięciu bez problemu. Wymiar jest na granicy ale zdecydowanie po tej bezpiecznej stronie, jedyną rzeczą jest wstawienie tak zwanej "kości" czyli wzmacnianego słupa między fixem a drzwiami balkonu nie było to konieczne ale taka była sugestia mojego montażysty (taki dodatkowy bufor bezpieczeństwa). Tak samo mam zrobione okno fix w salonie 3x2,15m (dwa fixy po ~1,5m i "kość" między nimi). Jestem zadowolony z tego że montażysta dowiódł mnie od jednej dużej tafli bo większe koszty okna, koszty montażu (specjalny wózek który to podniesie)  właściwie brak gwarancji i problemy z pracą takiej tafli o ewentualnych kosztach wymiany przy zbiciu nie wspomnę. :wink: 

O tynk się chyba już pytałeś, tak raczej sam będę kładł choć mam w okolicy fajną ekipę za psie pieniądze więc może zrobię całe przygotowanie a chłopaków wpuszczę na same kładzenie. Sie zobaczy :wiggle: 

*cob_ra* dzięki za miłe słowa, ja już bym chciał być na tym etapie co ty. :yes: 
ps. nie wyświetlają ci się zdjęcia z ostatniego postu

A co do tego



> Brać przykład z człeka wie co robi.


To nie jestem taki pewnie :wink:  Pamiętacie że miały być na całej ścianie żaluzje fasadowe? No właśnie ich nie będzie, przynajmniej na razie. Plan był taki że wszędzie dajemy żaluzje potem ewoluował stwierdziłem że bez sensu robić w części salonowej bo tam jest planowany taras plus pergola itp. czyli będzie zacienienie. No to plan nr 2 dajemy tylko w pokojach, ale tu powstał problem bo jak już zrobiłem MOWO to okna mamy ~8-10cm poza murem ocieplenie 20cm  a skrzynka na żaluzje ma ~15cm czyli bez żadnego ocieplenia mam skrzynkę i tak 5cm poza licem ściany. I tu jest *lipa* systemu MOWO. Nie wiedziałem jak to ugryźć i temat na razie odpuściłem, stwierdzając że zobaczymy jak będzie. Albo będę myślał nad czymś DIY lub zamontuję żaluzje fasadowe ale model który instaluje się na elewacji (ciężar skrzynki przenoszony jest przez prowadnice boczne ot taka nowość teraz jest, pytanie ile kosztuje). Koszt żaluzji fasadowych klasycznych na okno szerokości 3m ~1900-2200zł i na 1,6m ~1200-1600zł :sick:  ceny różne bo zależy jaki napęd i czy z pilota czy tylko przycisk na ścianie.

----------


## B_i_U

> O tynk się chyba już pytałeś, tak raczej sam będę kładł choć mam w okolicy fajną ekipę za psie pieniądze więc może zrobię całe przygotowanie a chłopaków wpuszczę na same kładzenie. Sie zobaczy


Fakt. Przeoczyłem odpowiedź ponieważ mnie nie zacytowałeś. Przepraszam.

A co do okien to się dopytuję ponieważ mam dwa takie spore okienka 3x2,6m i 2,5x2 i chcielibyśmy w jednej kwaterze. Ja trochę boję się o bezpieczeństwo dzieci. Wiem, że można szyby bezpieczne zamówić ale trzeba by też od strony zewnętrznej na parterze. Dodatkowo takie okno jest już zimniejsze i przepuszcza mniej światła. Szyby są też ciemniejsze.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## the_anonim

Hej *Bartek*
Ja po zrobieniu szybkiego doktoratu z okien a głównie z szyb widzę pakowanie się w koszty i kłopoty w eksploatacji takich fixów ten drugi raczej przejdzie ale ten pierwszy hmm..... Powiem Ci tak są firmy które ci to zrobią ale twierdzę że to pchanie się w kłopoty. Nie wiem czy masz świadomość jak taki pakiet szybowy pracuje, wyobraź sobie że takie tafle potrafią się "całować" ze sobą przy niesprzyjających warunkach (gdzieś na forum chyba były fotki jak to wygląda w zimie). Pod drugie poczytaj sobie jak ludziom potrafi samoistnie pęknąć taka szyba bo pół okna jest w słońcu a pół zacieniona np. pod okapem. A to dopiero wierzchołek góry lodowej, jeszcze temat grubości szyb odpowiedniego rozstawu ramek, jakich ramek, wypełnienia gazem o profilach które mają to trzymać w ryzach nie wspomnę. Jednym słowem koszty koszty i problemy a ten słupek wcale nie jest jakiś bardzo widoczny ja jak teraz patrzę na to moje okno w salonie to nie mogę sobie wyobrazić jak by to była jedna szyba a moje okno nie jest wysokie (2,15m). 
A temat bezpieczeństwa to kolejny temat na elaborat wież mi, tydzień chodziłem i myślałem jak to ugryźć, temat rzeka. Moje wnioski tak na szybko to szyba hartowana nie klejonka. Jedna i druga ma wady i zalety od Ciebie zależy które cechy są dla Ciebie priorytetem. 

A stanęło na normalnych szybach po konsultacjach z ludźmi Efektora i moimi  montażystami :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam i powodzenia w główkowaniu.

----------


## agb

Mam w projekcie okno 285x250 i konsultowałem się w tej sprawie z Panem Andrzejem z oknotest.pl W przypadku PCV przy takiej wysokości odradzał mi on fixy szersze niż 2m.

----------


## B_i_U

Jeśli chodzi o samoistne pękanie to bardziej dopatrywałbym się tutaj parcia i ssania wiatru. To, że to proszenie się o kłopoty, to nie musisz mi mówić. Jest jednak instytucja małżonki, która widziała w różnych luksusowych domach takie cudeńka i wie (niestety), że się da. Później powie "kochanie, to już drugi nasz dom a ja wciąż mam niedosyt  :wink: . Tak to już jest, że to co ładne i designerskie często nie jest praktyczne.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Jeśli chodzi o samoistne pękanie to bardziej dopatrywałbym się tutaj parcia i ssania wiatru. To, że to proszenie się o kłopoty, to nie musisz mi mówić. Jest jednak instytucja małżonki, która widziała w różnych luksusowych domach takie cudeńka i wie (niestety), że się da. Później powie "kochanie, to już drugi nasz dom a ja wciąż mam niedosyt . Tak to już jest, że to co ładne i designerskie często nie jest praktyczne.


Daj żonie poczytać, jakie ryzyko niesie za sobą takie duże szklenie bez podziału. Ja też chciałam okno bez podziału, bo ładniejsze. Ale poczytałam, rozmawiałam ze sprzedawcami okien i sama doszłam do wniosku, że wolę słupek, cieplejsze okna i mniejszą cenę  :wink: 
I powiem Ci, że nawet tafle szkła po podziale robią na mnie duże wrażenie i napawają (może nie strachem) delikatnym niepokojem, kiedy z ciekawości lekko napieram na nie ręką.

----------


## karster

Ale straszycie  :sad:  a ja mam tego fixa 2,7x2,35 już zamówionego. Na zewnątrz jest roleta więc jak pogoda bedziee stwarzała zagrożenie dla hartowanej szyby 6mm to się opuści rolete.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## B_i_U

Mój potencjalny producent okien "Pamoplast" nie widzi problemu ale nauczyłem się, że czasem trzeba myśleć za innych.

----------


## the_anonim

*Karol* ile zapłacisz za takiego fixa z hartowaną szóstką i ile za montaż?. Jeśli mnie pamięć nie myli to graniczną wartością przy której poważnym firmom włącza się czerwone światło i mówią NIE to 6m2 (pamiętaj że tu chodzi o szybę więc z okna zdejmujesz przeważnie ~8cm ramy). Tak że jesteś*na styku. :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Ale straszycie  a ja mam tego fixa 2,7x2,35 już zamówionego. Na zewnątrz jest roleta więc jak pogoda bedziee stwarzała zagrożenie dla hartowanej szyby 6mm to się opuści rolete.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


dopiero zobaczysz jak to będzie gdy opuścisz taką szeroką roletę przy dużym wietrze  :wink:

----------


## agb

> Mój potencjalny producent okien "Pamoplast" nie widzi problemu ale nauczyłem się, że czasem trzeba myśleć za innych.


Otóż to. Mnie też przestrzegano aby nie szukać takich okien, bo w końcu znajdzie się ktoś kto mi je zrobi  :tongue:

----------


## karster

> dopiero zobaczysz jak to będzie gdy opuścisz taką szeroką roletę przy dużym wietrze


Nie no weź, powaga? Będzie źle? Nigdy nie miałem rolet, ba nigdy nie miałem swojego własnego domu  :big tongue: 

* the_anonim* - nie wiem, to ciekawe ale nie mam takiego zestawienia tylko całość. Napisałem prośbę o zestawienie kosztów poszczególnych okien i cen ich montażu. Wiadomo, że ramy odchodzą, tutaj u mnie akurat po odjęciu wszelkich luzów/ ramek powierzchnia okna ma 5,6m2 czyli w granicach  :wink: 
Co ciekawe, jednak zmienili mi pakiet (a ja oferma nie zobaczyłem) Miała być szyba klejona z dwóch 4mm a oznaczenie pakietu chyba na to nie wskazuje:
6ESG STD/16/6/14/6STD U=0,6 CR CZ

Z innej firmy, to okno z Dako miało kosztować 5700 ale bez doliczonych dopłat za hartowanie/ klejenie.


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

> Nie no weź, powaga? Będzie źle? Nigdy nie miałem rolet, ba nigdy nie miałem swojego własnego domu


napisałem tak bo chciałeś chronić takie duże pakiety przed wiatrem, a taka roleta jak dostanie podmuch to bedzie się wyginać jak prześcieradło na wietrze  :wink:  i będzie walić w szybe, więc jestem pewien że rolety przy wietrze Ci nie pomogą, nawet te z szerszym pancerzem obowiązkowym dla takiej szerokości okna.

----------


## the_anonim

> Z innej firmy, to okno z Dako miało kosztować 5700 ale bez doliczonych dopłat za hartowanie/ klejenie.


No i widzisz tu jest pies pogrzebany bo u mnie:
- Fix ze słupkiem 3x2,15m 1800zł  :yes:   (i raczej brak zmartwień jeśli chodzi o eksploatację)
- Balkon o który pytał Bartek 3x2,15 (szyba 6mm zwykła) 2600zł
- A za kwotę którą podałeś mógł byś mieć w tym miejscu 3 metrowego HS-a tylko niższy model niż mój ale dalej zajebiaszczy czyli EasySlide (dokładnie taką kwotę chcieli u mnie za ten model).

Tak że coś za coś, ale fakt będziesz miał piękny widok bez słupka a dzięki hartowanym szybom z obu stron okno będzie mogło służyć za bramkę do gry w gałę z dziećmi  :big lol: 

Ps. Zapytaj ich jak oni chcą montować to okno bo jak ręcznie to zrób fotkę ilu chłopa było do tego potrzebne.

----------


## M.A.G.

Nie bójcie się dużych przeszkleń ! Dają radę a efekt wizualny na prawdę jest wart dodatkowej kasy. Wiem co mówie. To kwestia estetyki i indywidualnych upodobań ale jednak podział w większości przypadków zaburza doznania estetyczne. Jeśli oszczędnośc jest na tyle dużym argumentem że jesteście w stanie przełknąć słupek to ok. Ja mimo większych kosztów zrobiłbym u siebie bez podziału. Choć czasem bryła wyznacza podział i duże okno poprostu nie leży w danej ścianie. Nawet w Paint można taką symulację zrobić - to dużo pomaga. 




> napisałem tak bo chciałeś chronić takie duże pakiety przed wiatrem, a taka roleta jak dostanie podmuch to bedzie się wyginać jak prześcieradło na wietrze  i będzie walić w szybe, więc jestem pewien że rolety przy wietrze Ci nie pomogą, nawet te z szerszym pancerzem obowiązkowym dla takiej szerokości okna.


Nie ma takiego efektu... Nawet przy tych ostatnich cyklonach/trąbach itd. nie było problemu. Roleta nie dotyka tafli szkła. Nie wygnie się nawet mimo tak dużej powierzchni jak u mnie fix 2,25x3,05. O to byłbym spokojny.

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Duże przeszklenia to problem bardziej finansowy niż technologiczny

----------


## sebcioc55

> Nie ma takiego efektu... Nawet przy tych ostatnich cyklonach/trąbach itd. nie było problemu. Roleta nie dotyka tafli szkła. Nie wygnie się nawet mimo tak dużej powierzchni jak u mnie fix 2,25x3,05. O to byłbym spokojny.


No to może nie wiało u Ciebie tak jak u mnie  :wink:  ja mam największą roletę szeroką 2,45x2,35 wys.na pancerzu aluprof 43 i jak były mega wiatry to musiałem ją podnosić bo stukała o szybę, pomiędzy nią a szybą są jakieś 2cm więc wiatr spokojnie ją wyginał. No ale może ja jestem jakoś bardziej narażony na wiatr chociaż z tego co pamiętam też masz dom na środku pola  :wink:  

BTW: ja też jestem zwolennikiem jak największych przeszkleń jakie się da. Tak jak pisze M.A.G najlepiej to sobie zwizualizować i zobaczyć co lepiej wygląda - polecam sketchup, każdy kto umie posługiwać się myszką po paru minutach ogarnie temat

BTW2: Anonim sorry za bałagan w Twoim DB

----------


## ggdh

To ja się zdecydowałem na słupek w moim 2.9x1.8 ze względu na parametry cieplne, a widzę, że można całkiem inne i bardziej praktyczne argumenty przywoływać  :wink:

----------


## agb

@M.A.G: ale Ty masz okna aluminiowe, a tam ograniczenia są mniejsze  :smile:

----------


## the_anonim

up up *up*

One day last week






This week black friday

----------


## zolw82

Piękny widok z tym bocianim gniazdem, 

A jak wykańcza się rurę spustową żeby nie pękała elewacja ?

----------


## the_anonim

> A jak wykańcza się rurę spustową żeby nie pękała elewacja ?


Hej jeśli chodzi Ci o rury spustowe schowane w elewacji to pytanie do *Daniellos-a* u mnie rury będą odsłonięte. Właśnie wczoraj rozpocząłem nierówną walkę z nimi, jak będzie chwila to wszystko opiszę.

----------


## pagu

U mnie HS 4800/2500 dzielony na 2 a na przeciwko taki sam fix wygląda to kozacko  :big grin:  raczej nie mam stracha  :wink:

----------


## the_anonim

Hejka. 
Mikołaj przyniósł mi drzwi zewnętrzne i odetchnąłem z ulgą jak rozpakowałem je, bo szczerze bałem się czy producent nie przekręci koloru ale wizualnie tak na szybko jest gites (ale nie nie pokażę na razie :tongue: ).

Ale ja nie o tym. Jest problem. Drzwi mają szerokość 100cm a ja nie wiem jakim cudem mam otwór 110cm :bash: . I teraz jest sprawa bo trzeba domurować te 10cm. 
Ja widzę dwa rozwiązania.* Pierwsze* to pójście na łatwiznę i doklejenie na pianę po prostu 10cm bez przewiązania. *Drugie* to obciąć cały "filar" (20cm) i domurować 30cm tu też bez przewiązania.  
Żeby nie było tak łatwo to montaż drzwi robię jak okien czyli ramka MOWO będzie akurat przyklejona do tych brakujących dziesięciu centymetrów a na domiar złego z tej strony będą zawiasy (czyli większe siły będą działały). Fakt że u góry i dołu mam beton i rama MOWO jakoś by to spinała ale chyba nie warto ryzykować

Chyba sobie już sam odpowiedziałem że opcja nr 2 wchodzi tylko w rachubę. Chyba że jest jakiś *trzeci* sposób na który nie wpadłem?

Tak to mnie więcej powinno wyglądać.





Tu widać jak to jest przewiązane i cięcie będzie na środku a potem przykleję bloczki o 10cm dłuższe.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Nie widać zdjęć  :sad:

----------


## the_anonim

Dzięki już poprawiłem

----------


## Soczek1212

A nie możesz tych kawałków przymocować dyblami? Np na kotwę chemiczną. Ja bym pewnie nawiercił otwory i dał pręt gwintowany na kotwę wraz z podkładką i nakrętką. Oczywiście samą nakrętkę musiał byś trochę schować i później zaszpachlować ale i tak to chyba mniej roboty, a wydaje mi się że trwałość nie powinna jakoś znacznie ucierpieć.

----------


## the_anonim

Hej *Soczek1212* pomysł nie jest zły, na pewno by się sprawdził przy silikatach ale przy bk to może być lipa, nawet jak podkładka była by średnicy 5cm to wiem że weszła by w ten materiał jak w masło albo bloczek by się ukruszył a dybel trzymał by tylko miejscowo. Tu bardziej jest problem że jest to tylko 10cm i to nich będzie przyklejona rama MOWO i obawa jest że bloczek po prostu zostanie oderwany (ukruszony) na niewielkim kawałku. O całość klejenia się nie boję wiem że jak piana złapie to tego bloczka już nie oderwiesz a jak już to np 8cm z tych 10cm doklejonych ze względu że bk jest po prostu kruchy i tu jest cały problem.  
 Ale dziś z rana wpadł mi inny sposób, wyrównam idealnie ścianę i dokleję pasek 10cm ale bloczek doklejany będzie przycięty wzdłuż czyli będę miał kawałek 10x59cm czyli jak go przykleję (pionowo) to będzie się trzymał 2,5 bloczka(będzie jako takie przewiązanie z obecną ścianą) . Czyli szybko licząc przykleję tylko 4 takie bloczki(niecałe 4). Ja wiem że to dalej nie rozwiązuje problemu że jest to tylko 10cm pasek ale mniej spoin powinno pozytywnie wpłynąć na siłę owej konstrukcji.
Reszta wyjdzie w trakcie :wink:

----------


## Soczek1212

Hmm... trochę racji w tym jest. BK nie jest jakoś szczególnie twardy. To może zamiast bloczka daj szerszą kantówkę drewnianą tak żeby zachodziła na wymurowaną ścianę i miała 10cm. Drewna raczej nie uszkodzisz, a kotwa w BK powinna trzymać.

----------


## the_anonim

Myślałem o drewnie ale szybko odpuściłem (brak takich przekrojów u mnie na stanie) i chyba łatwiej i szybciej będzie to przemurować. Po prostu ramę MOWO bardziej usztywnię górą i dołem (tam mam beton) myślę że to wystarczy. Problemu by nie było gdyby drzwi otwierały się w drugą stronę no ale zawiasy są właśnie po tej. Się zobaczy w trakcie.

----------


## agb

To może silka + dyble?  :big tongue:

----------


## cob_ra

> Hejka. 
> Mikołaj przyniósł mi drzwi zewnętrzne i odetchnąłem z ulgą jak rozpakowałem je, bo szczerze bałem się czy producent nie przekręci koloru ale wizualnie tak na szybko jest gites (ale nie nie pokażę na razie).
> 
> Ale ja nie o tym. Jest problem. Drzwi mają szerokość 100cm a ja nie wiem jakim cudem mam otwór 110cm. I teraz jest sprawa bo trzeba domurować te 10cm. 
> Ja widzę dwa rozwiązania.* Pierwsze* to pójście na łatwiznę i doklejenie na pianę po prostu 10cm bez przewiązania. *Drugie* to obciąć cały "filar" (20cm) i domurować 30cm tu też bez przewiązania.  
> Żeby nie było tak łatwo to montaż drzwi robię jak okien czyli ramka MOWO będzie akurat przyklejona do tych brakujących dziesięciu centymetrów a na domiar złego z tej strony będą zawiasy (czyli większe siły będą działały). Fakt że u góry i dołu mam beton i rama MOWO jakoś by to spinała ale chyba nie warto ryzykować
> 
> Chyba sobie już sam odpowiedziałem że opcja nr 2 wchodzi tylko w rachubę. Chyba że jest jakiś *trzeci* sposób na który nie wpadłem?
> 
> ...


Miałem to samo. Kleiłem na klej do bk, na boki w każdym bloczku dawałem wieszaki do stelaży, kołki klejone na kotwę chemiczną. Trzyma nic nie rysuje się na tynku.

----------


## Brysia8

Może ja tak skromnie zaproponuję poszerzenie okienne pionowe. Nie mam pewności czy to zda egzamin, ale może się udać, niech mądrzejsze głowy się wypowiedzą. 
Dopowiem jeszcze tylko, że u nas montażyści przy pomiarze zaproponowali jedno takie poszerzenie pionowe - chodziło o to, że otwór okienny był w rogu pomieszczenia - byłby problem z otwarcem skrzydła.

Pozdrawiam i podziwiam wykonaną pracę!

----------


## annatulipanna

Hej *anonim* :bye: 
Ale kawał roboty odwaliłeś  :jaw drop:  Szacun wielki za samodzielnie wykonaną elewację  :wink:  Zresztą całą resztę też  :wink: 
Jedyne, co nieustająco przykuwa moją uwagę, to ten Twój XPS. Jakiś on taki niewyraźny. 




> 


Te zacieki od gruntu, jakieś zazielenienie w rogu, przy ścianie... No i parapety. Nie chcę się czepiać, tylko takie zjawiska budzą u mnie niepokój.
Nie widziałam czegoś takiego na XPS-ie, ogólnie jestem zachwycona tym produktem i wcisnęłam go, gdzie się dało  :wink: 
Ale u mnie, poza wyblaknięciem koloru, nic się z płytami nie dzieje. A sporo odpadów leży od marca w trawie za garażem i nawet te nie są zielone. 
No nic, może szukam problemu, tam gdzie go nie ma  :wink:  A może masz jakiś oszukany XPS  :big tongue: 
Tak, czy inaczej, podglądam z zaciekawieniem Twoje budowlane poczynania i podziwiam samodzielną pracę. 
Powodzenia w montażu drzwi. Czekam na zdjęcia  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

Pamiętaj że u Anonima nie ma okapów.... a to dużo zmienia, tak samo kiedyś ten jego przysmażony parapet z XPS. Dlatego też to tak wygląda, tak mi się przynajmniej wydaje  :wink:

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Jestem za kantówką pionową na dyble. Mocniejsze mocowanie niż doklejanie,  zwłaszcza przy drzwiach wejściowych.

----------


## karster

A propo doklejania czegoś dla drzwi, co dokleic do plaskiej sciany z ceramiki aby poźniej do tego przymocowac futryne drzwi wewnętrznych? Przy okazji, w projekcie mam zawsze właśnie ok 5cm wystawione murki dla futryny, to wystarczy? Przyjdzie tynk gipsowy minimum 1cm i zostanie 4. Otwory dla drzwi 80'tek robie ok 90cm.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## the_anonim

Hejka 
Wrzucam szybko zajawkę. Wieczorem opiszę wszystko co i jak zrobione.

Ps. Hejterów zapraszam do innych wątków :big lol:

----------


## Marek.M

> Hejka 
> Wrzucam szybko zajawkę. Wieczorem opiszę wszystko co i jak zrobione.
> 
> Ps. Hejterów zapraszam do innych wątków


YELLOW SUBMARINE :cool:

----------


## annatulipanna

No to się doczekałam  :wink:  
Jest moc  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: 
Mój mąż zszedłby na zawał, jakbym mu takie drzwi zafundowała  :big lol: 
Pytanie tylko, czy to Twój pomysł, czy Ty byłeś tym "odważnym", który na taki pomysł się zgodził  :wink:  
Tak, czy inaczej, kolor drzwi świetny. Jest nietuzinkowo i już jestem ciekawa efektu końcowego, z gotową elewacją. 
Coś czuję, że będzie cudnie  :smile:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Drzwi są oryginalne  :big grin:  ale nie oceniam dopóki nie zobaczę efektu końcowego  :wink: 

BTW, widzę, że Ania ma avatar (w końcu)  :big grin:

----------


## annatulipanna

No ma  :wink: 
Jeden forumowicz zmobilizował mnie do wstawienia avatara, ku radości mojego syna, który nie rozumiał, dlaczego nie mam rysunku pod swoim nickiem, a inni mają. Wczoraj była radość, że mamusia ma swój rysunek  :wink: 

Ps. Sorki *anonim* za OT  :wink: 
Ale drzwi masz piękne  :smile:

----------


## Mr A

Ło matko i córko...  :wink: 
Nie znając koloru elewacji powiem: równie ciekawe co odważne  :wink: 
Drzwi na tyle ciekawe, że wyciągnęły mnie z odmętów obserwujących do komentujących, to i oficjalnie się przywitam  :wink:

----------


## the_anonim

Hej

Na wstępie podziękowania dla *Soczek1212* ,*agb*,*cob_ra*,*Brysia8*(bez strachu tu nie biją :wink: ),*19TOMEK65*  dzięki za wszystkie rady.  Zaraz napiszę jak to finalnie zrobiłem. 

*annatulipanna* w sprawie xps-a  tak jak odpisał Ci *sebcioc55* brak okapów no i to że on już sobie tam siedzi  niczym nie osłonięty 1,5 roku, ale zapewniam że to tylko nalot z otaczających drzew plus wszystko co spłynęło z dachu i ogólnie tz. syf budowlany. Będzie git :wink: 





> Mój mąż zszedłby na zawał, jakbym mu takie drzwi zafundowała


Cz twój mąż wie że znasz sposób jak go wykończyć? :big grin: 





> Pytanie tylko, czy to Twój pomysł, czy Ty byłeś tym "odważnym", który na taki pomysł się zgodził


Pomysł mój :yes:  reszta otoczenia raczej patrzyła na mnie jak na wariata ale powoli się ludzie przekonują jak widzą to "coś" na żywo. Już się przyzwyczaiłem do tego stanu rzeczy.  Od samego początku budowy większość patrzyła na mnie jak na wariata (jak to sam?, jak to bez fundamentów, stropu? itp itd) ale w miarę procesu budowlanego głosy buntu milkną. :tongue: 

A avatar ładny tylko ciągle rozkminiam czy to elf płci damskiej  z raczej kwiatek :wink: 




> Nie znając koloru elewacji powiem: równie ciekawe co odważne 
> Drzwi na tyle ciekawe, że wyciągnęły mnie z odmętów obserwujących do komentujących, to i oficjalnie się przywitam


Witaj *Mr A*,fajnie że Cię wyciągnąłem z odmętów :big lol: . A jak chcesz sprawdzić jak to ma wyglądać w całości to wizualizację masz tu na stronie 9 marną ale zawsze jakąś http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7465899

A teraz do rzeczy.

----------


## the_anonim

*Montaż Drzwi*

Montujemy drzwi tak jak okna czyli w ramie drewnianej z użyciem taśm rozprężnych w warstwie ocieplenia. A teraz to co najfajniejsze czyli szczegóły :big grin: 

Pierwsze przyciąłem ścianę na równo według patentu "Łukasza Budowlańca" czyli dwie dechy po bokach i tniemy jak po szynie aby potem przykleić bloczek i tym samym pomniejszyć otwór. Bloczek BK przeciąłem na pół i miałem dwa kawałki o po 12cm (12x59cm). które przykleiłem na piankę. 

Wyrównanie ściany


Tu widać jak ciąłem bloczek (weszło 3,5 kawałka czyli 1,5 bloczka)



Potem klasyka czyli budowa ramy. Tu nie robiłem zdjęć bo wszystko tak samo jak przy oknach. Pierwsze dół z odpowiedni niżej tak żeby próg drzwi +  parapet z xps-a dały odpowiednią wysokość względem posadzki. (Próg drzwi jest 1,5cm wyżej niż posadzka, nie chciałem na równo w razie W) Potem reszta ramy czyli wymiar ościeżnicy +1,5cm luzu na taśmę rozprężną. (sorki za jakość zdjęć)



Rama klejona na klej WF i wkręty specjalne jak do ościeżnic jak (tak jak przy oknach). Tylko tu do wkrętów dałem "koszulki" całkiem ładnie wkręty trzymają ale jak wiadomo to klej ma trzymać ramę wkręty po to żeby rama nie "spłynęła" do czasu stwardnienia kleju.



Tu nadmienię że klejonkę boki ramy zrobiłem sam :stir the pot:  ale fotek nie mam. Deski świerkowe które przez pomyłkę dostałem przy zamawianiu więźby nadały się idealnie. Kupiłem klej Rakoll 25D parę ścisków stolarskich i jest klejonka :big grin: . Może nie tak super jak oryginalne drewno BSH-a ale jak na mój pierwszy raz jestem happy.  :big grin: 


Po zrobieniu ramy przymiarka jak futryna siedzi w ramie i montujemy. 
Zapomniałbym powiedzieć że pomagał mi *Anonimowy Brat*. Jest dość znany w świecie internetu.


Detal czyli próg z xps-a ( został mi jeden z okien, został ścięty na gładko aby ładnie próg drzwi siedział) widać też taśmę rozprężną miedzy ramą a ościeżnicą i dziórę w ramie bo wkręt nie trafił na zbrojenie płyt i trzeba było go przesunąć.




Montaż samej ościeżnicy do ramy odbył się na wkrętach do tego przeznaczonych (7,5x112) w miejscu w którym przychodzi uszczelka. Dzięki temu wkręty są nie widoczne.




Miejsca montażu wkrętów




Czas na drzwi :wiggle: .(dodam że są mega ciężkie, przenieść 20m w dwójkę było niezłym wysiłkiem)




Zawiasy są na trzpienie (nie wiem jak się to fachowo nazywa). Jak sobie ustawiliśmy drzwi na progu z xps-a i odpowiedniej wysokości listewkach to zostało tylko wsadzić trzpień w dolny zawias a potem reszta.



*GOTOWE*
Jak widać bułka z masłem. :yes: 




Co zdjęcie to inny kolor drzwi. Nie to żadne filtry wszystkie zdjęcia z tego samego tel. po prostu mój aparat w telefonie tak sobie dziwnie łapie ten kolor (raz blady raz soczysty) zależy od pogody :smile: 


Ufff ale się napisałem. Proszę to docenić. :tongue:

----------


## agb

Doceniam  :Lol: 

Napiszesz coś więcej o drzwiach?

----------


## the_anonim

Teraz trochę o samych drzwiach. Jak by budżet był z gumy to były by to drzwi firmy AFB z Krakowa (forumowa koleżanka *alewe* dziennik "dom przy lesie" ma takie jak mi się mażyły)  które uważam za nr 1 jeśli chodzi o drzwi drewniane ( to tylko moja PRYWATNA opinia) ale zapłacił bym za nie dwa razy tyle co z obecne tu więc zdrowy rozsądek skierował mnie na inną firmę. (Jak na razie jestem happy ale to za wcześnie pisać cokolwiek)

Moje drzwi są firmy *ZBYDREW* model (o zgrozo :big grin: ) *Folk* F3 parametrów nie będę podawał wszystko jest na ich stronie. Napiszę tylko że Ud deczko powyżej 1.1 (przez szybę). Rama szeroka na 10cm a samo skrzydło 76mm.

*Koszty* (właściwie zamykają się na zakupie drzwi bo resztę materiałów mam z wcześniejszych etapów budowy) czyli:
- Drzwi 2780 zł (w tym dopłata za kolor z palety *RAL 1016* jakiś próg aluminiowy i wkładka z gałką w górnym zamku i koszty transportu) nic wymyślnego poza kolorem :wink: 
- Wkręty ~ 18zł
dodatkowo:
- Ściski stolarskie 6szt. 60zł 
- Klej  Rakoll ~15zł 

*Razem 2873zł*

Przy wyborze drzwi skierowałem się do forumowiczów którzy mają już drzwi z tej firmy (8lat i dłużej) opinie były pozytywne więc wybór był prostszy. Z tego miejsca wielkie podziękowania dla owych forumowiczów. :hug:

----------


## the_anonim

*Rynny* 

A dokładnie rury spustowe to temat który mi trochę krwi napsuł ale już jestem na finiszu, więc coś skrobnę. Problem był jak to zrobić żeby nie było w tymi miejscu mostka term. i żeby to jakoś wyglądało i nie sprawiało problemów w razie W.
Z pomocą przyszła firma *Rynni.pl* a dokładnie kolanka o kącie 37*. Złożenie dwóch takich kolanek(odwrotnie) dało mi odpowiednią odległość aby uciec spustami od ściany dzięki temu mogłem zastosować 16cm Pir-u. Czyli na ścianie mam 20cm styropianu a w miejscach spustów rynnowych mam 16cm Pir-u co daje nawet lepsze U niż tam gdzie jest styro. W efekcie w miejscach spustów mam wnękę 4cm w stosunku do elewacji i rura jest schowana ~3cm w tej wnęce i ~5cm wystaje poza elewację. Jest to kompromis między estetyką a walką z mostkami termicznymi na który poszedłem :wink: .

Owe kolanka po lewej oryginalne po prawej odpowiednio przycięte i gotowe do instalacji. 



Zdjęcie jak to wygląda do czoła, jak będę na budowie zrobię zdjęcia z boku żeby wam pokazać jak rynna wystaje te ~5cm poza elewację.





*Koszt* 8szt kolanek i dłuższych szpilek do rur spustowych (25cm) z wysyłką ~130zł.
Jeszcze na wiosnę zostaje temat odprowadzenia wody z rynien gdzieś dalej na działkę. Ale pierwsze chcę podciągnąć media do budynku.

Pozdrawiam czytających

----------


## Daniellos_

Drzwi... Wzór pewnie wybrałbym inny, ale kolor... mega. Super że w tej kwestii nie poszedłeś na kompromis. Ja nie lubię przeciętności i takie smaczki cieszą moje oko. 
To znak że mieszka tu ktoś z fantazją. Na mojej ulicy powstają kolejne domy i wszystkie takie same jakby stemplem stawiał. Nuuudyyy...

A do braku zrozumienia wśród sąsiadów to chyba wielu odczuło na własnej skórze. Można się przyzwyczaić  :smile:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Anonim, widziałem, że przy ocieplaniu ścian rozłożyłeś rusztowanie - Twoje własne, czy wypożyczone?
Zastanawiam się nad kupnem, są całkiem lekkie konstrukcje aluminiowe w granicach 1000zł - zakładam późniejsze odsprzedanie, natomiast zastosowań widzę mnóstwo i tak się biję z myślami od kilku dni  :big tongue:

----------


## kocbeat

Kupiłem w bricomanie niedawno ramki po 37 pln. Do tego koła w necie i jak na własne potrzeby jest ok i w dobrej cenie

----------


## the_anonim

*Daniellos*



> Wzór pewnie wybrałbym inny


Hehe kulturalna odpowiedz, choć ostatnio usłyszałem od dwóch starszych pań jak im pokazałem zdjęcia drzwi " no takie same jak kiedyś od wychodka tylko kolor inny" :big lol:  fakt coś w tym jest :rotfl: 




> A do braku zrozumienia wśród sąsiadów to chyba wielu odczuło na własnej skórze


Tu raczej chodzi o rodzinę, a to bardzo podcina skrzydła. Ale się nie daję a i oni się po woli przekonują jak już to o czym mówię przekuwam w czyn :big tongue:  

*jtm* moje rusztowanie powiedzmy że jest wypożyczone a dokładnie pożyczone za free :wink: . Zależy do czego jeszcze Ci się przyda bo 1000zł to nie mało, ale jak piszesz potem można odsprzedać i odzyskać pewnie z 50%. Z drugiej strony tak jak pisze kolega wyżej koszt śmieszny za klasyczną ramkę, ja mam 8szt. i bez problemu sięgam 4,5m. Kółka są drogie ale przy pracach w środku nie zastąpione. Musisz sobie sam odpowiedzieć ile razy będziesz z tego korzystał. Na pewno wypożyczenie jest najgorszą opcją. Rozejrzyj się po okolicy może znajdziesz parę sztuk używek za dwie flaszki :wink: .

Wpis bez fotek to nie wpis tak że:

Przedświąteczne sprzątanie wyglądało tak:





Obecnie skończyłem ocieplenie w miejscu drzwi ale fotek ma tylko tyle




Hehe u *tulipanny* psioczyłem że nie podobają mi się skosy przy obróbce drzwi a teraz sam mam tak u siebie, inaczej był by problem z otwieraniem drzwi. Fakt jest to 2cm tylko z jednej strony i prawie nie widać ale jest. :sad: 




Oczywiście przy montażu w ramie musi być rzeźbienie artystyczne w styropianie. Tu fotki L-ek narożnych górnych, jak się chce mieć w jednym kawałku no to nie było innej opcji. :wink: 







Fotek całokształtu brak bo ja przeważnie pracę kończę koło 20/21. 

Następny wpis będzie z cyklu Anonimowy Daszek Szklany.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Daniellos_

Teraz wyobraźmy sobie dowolnego majstra jak z ekipą robią taki Tetris ze styropianu  :big grin:  Takie rzeczy tylko u samoroba...

Ja też kupiłem ramki poniżej 40zl i polecam. Wiele razy są potrzebne.

Mi się szykuje malowanie drzwi jak już skończę zaklejać po wyrwanych zawiasach to może i na taki oczojebny kolor się szarpnę  :smile: 

PS. Ile Solą płaci za lokowanie produktu?  :wink:

----------


## annatulipanna

> Wpis bez fotek to nie wpis tak że:
> 
> Przedświąteczne sprzątanie wyglądało tak:


Porządki świąteczne super! Ja nawet obecnego domu nie zdążyłam odpowiednio ogarnąć przed świętami  :sad:  





> Hehe u *tulipanny* psioczyłem że nie podobają mi się skosy przy obróbce drzwi a teraz sam mam tak u siebie, inaczej był by problem z otwieraniem drzwi. Fakt jest to 2cm tylko z jednej strony i prawie nie widać ale jest.


No ładnie  :wink:  Sam widzisz, że aspekt praktyczny, przewyższa jednak względy wizualne. A poza tym myślę, że nikt tego zabiegu nie zauważy. U mnie jeszcze nikt nie zwrócił na to uwagi. No może poza teściową, która zachwycała się, że taka obróbka drzwi dodała przestronności wokół otworu  drzwiowego i zniwelowała wrażenie głębokiego osadzenia drzwi, spowodowanego grubym styropianem. Ale to się nie liczy, bo teściowa wiedziała o całym zabiegu  :wink: 

Poza tym, jestem pod nieustającym wrażeniem Twojej pracy twórczej w styropianie. Jesteś prawdziwym artystą  :wink:  




> Następny wpis będzie z cyklu Anonimowy Daszek Szklany.


Czekam na ten daszek z niecierpliwością. Też kiedyś planuję jakiś daszek, ale to już w nieco dalszej przyszłości  :wink:

----------


## Buti

W odniesieniu do konstrukcji dachu i zdjęć zamieszczonych wcześniej.
Fantastycznie wygląda dach od wewnątrz. Rozumiem, że celem izolacji na krokwiach jest uzyskanie widoku na naturalne drewniano konstrukcji dachu od wewnątrz. Czy to drewno zostanie jeszcze czymś zakryte czy tak ma pozostać? Widok tego dachu przekonuje mnie, że ja chcę u siebie w przyszłości tak mieć :wink:

----------


## the_anonim

Hej.




> Mi się szykuje malowanie drzwi jak już skończę zaklejać po wyrwanych zawiasach to może i na taki oczojebny kolor się szarpnę


Strażacka czerwień pasował by to tego ciemnego tynku. Ale co powie żona?(od dziś śpisz w solonie! :tongue: )




> PS. Ile Solą płaci za lokowanie produktu?


Fakt, muszę się upomnieć o jakieś profity.




> Czekam na ten daszek z niecierpliwością. Też kiedyś planuję jakiś daszek, ale to już w nieco dalszej przyszłości


Nie wyrobiłem się z siatką i klejem nad wejściem i teraz trochę lipa z zakładaniem tego, czekam na cieplejsze warunki.
Ogólnie na budowie cisza ale trochę kolejnych tematów mi się kotłuje pod czachą, zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie.

Witam Cię *Buti* 



> Rozumiem, że celem izolacji na krokwiach jest uzyskanie widoku na naturalne drewniano konstrukcji dachu od wewnątrz. Czy to drewno zostanie jeszcze czymś zakryte czy tak ma pozostać?


Celem jest bardzo dobra izolacja dachu bonusem jest efekt wizualny. Drewno zostaje tak jak teraz, jeszcze w swoim czasie będzie pokryte jakimś środkiem konserwującym aby nie ciemniało itp. Najprawdopodobniej olejowosk ale tu jeszcze klamka nie zapadła.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Buti

W związku z dachem ciekawi mnie jak będą przebiegać instalacje. Czy dom będzie miał system rekuperacji? W przypadku podwieszanego sufitu i nieużytkowego poddasza jest chyba łatwiej a jak to będzie w tym przypadku?

Doczytałem, że w płycie są kanały od systemu rekuperacji. Dobre  :wink:

----------


## the_anonim

Hej, mam trochę czasu obecnie a za oknem śnieg tak że zabieram się za pisanie rzeczy o które mnie pytaliście i jakiś swoich przemyśleń co do ocieplenia.

*ZAZNACZAM* są to moje prywatne opinie.

Po pierwsze *STYROPIAN*

Jaki wybrać? Bo ciągle przewija się ten temat czy ten styro x jest lepszy od tamtego styro y, no i woja na parę stron.
U mnie wybór był bardzo prosty trzy typy  1.Austrotherm 2.Knauf  3.jakikolwiek inny aby był tani. Dlaczego tak? Dwa pierwsze mają certyfikat *"gwarantowany styropian"* który w skrócie mówi że np. styro lambad 031 to stryo lambda 031.  Każdy inny styro na rynku piszę na karcie technicznej to co chce usłyszeć klient a potem są różne wyrywkowe badania (choć by państwowe) i wychodzi kupa :big tongue: . 
Wyszedłem z założenia że jak ktoś nie chce przystąpić do certyfikatu który wszystko wyjaśnia to znaczy że ma coś za uszami i dlatego te firmy lądują u mnie w jednym worku (czy to termoorganika która jest mega droga czy jakiś no name robiony w garażu).
Dodam jeszcze że z *Knaufa* który jest u mnie numerem dwa  jestem bardzo zadowolony gdyż świetnie trzyma wymiary a jest zawsze deczko tańszy od najlepszego styro czyli Austotherma. 

*Ciekawostka*, północna ścian (słońce tam się w ogóle nie pojawia)  idealnie położony bloczek komórkowy więc i stryro wyszedł wzorcowo, dosłownie (bez ściemy) żadnych szparek trudno by było gdzieś żyletkę włożyć. Styropian tak sobie czekał ponad 1,5 tygodnia na siatkę z klejem i po owym czasie zrobiły się małe (ale zawsze) szczelinki. Jak pisałem słońce tam nie zagląda więc to na pewno nie efekt nagrzewania się styropianu ja sądzę że styropian podsychał i dlatego minimalnie zmienił swoją objętość.

Po drugie *PIANKA do klejenia styropianu*

Wiem że część osób liczy że napiszę "tak pianka super a klej z wora beee". No ale tak nie będzie :big tongue:  Tak dużo o tym kłótni na forum ponieważ każda z tych technologi ma swoje wady i zalety trzeba jedynie je sobie określić dla siebie i wybór będzie "trochę" łatwiejszy. 
Jeśli masz proste równe ściany możesz wybrać piankę (będzie szło bajecznie szybko) u mnie jak się potem okazało nie zawsze było idealnie zwłaszcza przy moim h..jowym wieńcu. Pianką nic nie naciągniesz, nie naprostujesz, nie oszukasz PAMIĘTAJ. Jak będzie krzywo będziesz musiał trzeć styo. Każda pianka jest trochę inna (przerobiłem 4 firmy u siebie) więc musisz się nauczyć z nią pracować jedna łapie szybciej druga wolniej, jedna bardziej odpycha od ściany inna prawie wcale, itp. Niewątpliwy plusem jest to że klej na cały dom przyniosłem w niedużym kartonie pod pachą, drugiem oczywiście szybkość aplikacji, trzecim praca w pojedynkę, czwartym praca po 1min od przyjścia na budowę. Nie masz wody na działce na czas klejenia styo to nie problem dopiero przy siatce i kleju będziesz dźwigał baniaki :wink: . Tyle samo pewnie znajdzie się plusów kleju z wora, co więcej jak ja bym miał pracownika drugiego to pewnie nie wybrał bym piany ale to już inna inszość. 
Ja przy kolejnym ociepleniu które pewnie nigdy nie nastąpi :smile:  kleił bym na klej z wora przede wszystkim z czystej ciekawości i poznania nowych rzeczy. 
A jeszcze jedna sprawa, nie dziwie się wykonawcom np. *fighterowi* że tak broni kleju z wora, jak robił bym to zawodowo też nie zgodził bym się na pianę (choć jest szybciej)bo nigdy nie wiesz jakie ściany zastaniesz na budowie a na kleju z wora zawsze coś możesz podrównać i po drugie nie robisz tego w pojedynkę tylko dwie trzy osoby tak że jeden rozrabia klej drugi klei stryo a trzeci lata do sklepu po piwo :big lol: .

ps. zużycie zawsze liczcie na 6/7m2 z w puchy nie ważnie co pisze producent.

Po trzecie*Siatka i klje*

Nie pamiętam czy się pytaliście o to ale coś tam skrobnę. Ogólnie dla mnie najfajniejsza robota z tego wszystkiego nie najlżejsza bo klej trzeba przygotować i wiadro ciężkie ale przyjemna sama w sobie, styro przykleisz coś ci odepchnie i się denerwujesz a tu równiutko już jest gładzisz sobie te swoje piękne ściany i jest git :big grin: . Z praktyki napisze że po zatopieniu siatki ja je mocno nie wciskałem jak na większości filmów na YT zamiast tego pacą dokładałem jeszcze kleju i potem dopiero długą pacą ściągałem na równo. Dzięki tej zmianie zamiast na jednym pasku siatki siedzieć 15min robiłem to w 5min a efektem była równiejsza ściana. Zużycie jest takie jak podawał mi *fighter* 4,5kg/m2 (w co ciężko mi było uwierzyć przy zamawianiu, że takie duże) dokładnie powiem jak zrobię jeszcze szlichtę na całym domu.

Chyba wszystko w temacie z mojej strony.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## karster

Ze styro to mnie utwierdziłeś chociaż o TO nie wiedziałem, że takie słabe, w jednym worze z całą resztą. Przyznam, że myślałem że jest to dobry styropian i go brałem pod uwagę ale np na styronecie widziałem, że wspomniany Austrotherm był chwilowo tańszy od TO więc wybór dla mnie na tą chwilę jest jasny - dzięki za utwierdzenie. Poczekam pewnie chwilę i będzie trzeba zamawiać gdzieś w lutym. 

Co do pianki - no nie pomogłeś  :big tongue:  Z tym, ze Cię rozumiem, każdy względnie zna za i przeciw i sam musi sobie odpowiedzieć co mu pasuje.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Soczek1212

Dzięki *the_anonim*  na pewno Twój wpis wiele rozjaśnia. 
Co do styro to podobnie jak *karster*  mam już dzięki wam wyrobione zdanie (tylko sprawdzone marki), a co do kleju to moim faworytem jest metoda mieszana. Kilka placków z cementowego + obwódka z kleju w pianie. Wydaje mi się że jest to optymalne jeśli chodzi o łatwość ustawiania płyt i izolacyjność. Przekonam się pewnie na wiosnę...

----------


## Doli.

*@the_anonim* Konkretny wpis - dzięki  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> Dwa pierwsze mają certyfikat *"gwarantowany styropian"*


Jak dla mnie nadanie wilkowi przez stowarzyszenie wilków odznaki "przyjaciel owiec" o niczym nie świadczy. To stowarzyszenie utrzymuje się z opłat wnoszonych przez członków, zarządzane jest przez nich - więc sami sobie przyznają certyfikaty. I jest ich wielu, a nie tylko dwóch.

Za to IMO wiarygodne są badania GUNB




> Wyszedłem z założenia że jak ktoś nie chce przystąpić do certyfikatu który wszystko wyjaśnia to znaczy że ma coś za uszami


Może nie chce płacić haraczu czy "opłaty marketingowej"?




> najlepszego styro czyli Austotherma.


Nie mają żadnych próbek przebadanych przez GUNB... Czyżby mieli coś za uszami?  :wink: 

Nie chodzi mi tu o to, który styropian jest lepszy. Chodzi mi o to, że promujesz ufanie materiałom marketingowym produkowanych za pieniądze producentów styropianu. To nie jest bardziej wiarygodne źródło wiedzy, niż ulotki i strony producentów finansowane przez nich bezpośrednio.

----------


## grend

Akurat "gwarantowany styropian"albo "gwarantowany cement"  to tylko slogany stosowane przez przedsiębiorstwa zagraniczne działające na rynku Polskim. To samo działa na innych rynkach. Wspólnym mianownikiem jest tylko to ze to jest produkt zagraniczny. Ja w przeciwieństwie do wiekszości forumowiczów miałem kontakt z wieloma firmami produkujacych styropian i jakoś nie widziałem nigdzie tej przepaści technologicznej - ale to moje osobiste zdanie. Ostatnio ocieplałem takim czyms, a cena nieporównywalna ....

https://www.gunb.gov.pl/probki/2017?...turer=albaterm

----------


## Marek.M

> Ostatnio ocieplałem takim czyms, a cena nieporównywalna ....
> 
> https://www.gunb.gov.pl/probki/2017?manufacturer=albaterm


Jaki to styropian i w jakiej cenie się udało dostać?

----------


## rafhi

Grend chyba miał na myśli produkt albaterm fasada 0,32 super. Zerknalem i jeżeli ma atesty to nie widzę sensu przepłacać aczkolwiek pytanie jak wychodzi cena za m3 i jak też z klasą trzymania wymiarów płyt?  Ja pamiętam ze brałem na fundament styropian z termorganika i 2 opakowania bardzo krzywe płyty. ..ale jakoś to wykorzystałem nie chciało mi się reklamować.  Przy elewacji nie dopuszczam myśli o takich krzywiznach

----------


## grend

To był albaterm 032 - twardy prosty. Akurat cena to była nieosiagalna dla zwykłego śmiertelnika  :wink:   ... moge napisać ze było mniej niż 160pln m3.

Generalnie ja bym nie ulegał jakiemus marketingowi tylko kupił po paczce 3 producentów i wybrał najlepszy. Ja mam elewacje + ocieplenie stropu ze styropianu Arbet - na 60 m3 miałem tylko do jakies 20 płyt zastrzeżenia. W paczce jedna płyta była bananem na 5mm. Prostokatność idealna

----------


## ACCel

Wow. Szukam inspiracji na docelowy dom i podziwiam Twoją robotę!

A teraz kwestia technologiczna co do okien (nie czepiam się tylko poruszam). Przy PCV dałeś tylko piankę i na wierzch klej i na niego pójdzie tynk?
Jeżeli tam nie ma folii/taśmy to wiatr wepchnie trochę wilgoci i wydaje mi się, że musisz zapewnić możliwość ucieczki wilgoci z drewna. Od środka też będzie tam wnikać para wodna. Styropian ma wystarczająco mały współczynnik oporu dyfuzyjnego pary wodnej, więc wilgoć by uciekała, tylko nie można go przykryć sztucznym tynkiem.
Jaki będziesz miał tynk?

Druga uwaga, drewno KVH nie jest tak równe jak BSH, więc ja ktoś będzie chciał z KVH robić to niech weźmie to pod uwagę. I równie dobrze można wziąć zamiast KVH dowolny równy kawałek C24 struganego i suszonego.
Może ogólnie warto to drewno zaimpregnować, bo czy BSH czy KVH czy C24 strugane/suszone nie jest odporne na wilgoć.

A tak mniej poważnie, to trochę ironiczne jest że plastikowe okna wkładamy w pieczołowicie przygotowane drewniane ramy :big grin:

----------


## the_anonim

Hejka

Nie chce mi się was cytować więc odpowiem krótko bez cytatów:

*karster*
Nigdzie nie napisałem że TO jest beeee. Po prostu według moich kryteriów, czyli certyfikatu "GS" ląduje z całą resztą  w jednym worku(życie :big grin: ). Poczytaj sobie o producentach granulatu z którego robi się styro jak dobrze pamiętam jest ich 3 a firm które robią  styropian jest pewnie z 1000. Austrotherm jest przy jednej z fabryk granulatu dlatego uważam że na najlepszy jakościowo towar do dalszej produkcji dlatego jest u mnie nr1 no i ogólna opinia na rynku. Ale poczytaj sobie bo mogłem coś pokręcić.

*Soczek1212*
Nie obraź się ale muszę to napisać, metoda kombinowana według mnie jest po prostu głupia. Co jakiś czas się pojawia się na forum ten pomysł jako możliwość skorzystania z najlepszych cech pianki i kleju z wora a ja uważam że jest dokładnie na odwrót czyli będziesz miał same wady pianki i same wady kleju z wora. Bo nie będzie ani szybko lekko bez dzwigania (pianka) ani klasycznie, sprawdzone w długim okresie czasu, według sztuki (klej z wora). Będzie za to długo ciężko wszędzie będziesz musiał nosić i wiadro z klejem i pistolet z pianką. A podsumowując będzie tak że klej będzie trzymał na początku a pianka w tym czasie będzie chciała odpychać styro i sam nie będziesz widział co trzyma faktycznie to stro. *Moja propozycja* 1. Masz równe ściany niski budynek nie chcesz się namęczyć nienawidzisz kołkować (jak ja) weź piankę. 2. Nie masz przekonania do pianki, masz równe ściany chcesz klasycznie kup klej w wora kładź go na grzebień i będziesz miał lepiej niż 90% inwestorów. 3. Masz krzywe ściany chcesz coś pod prostować chcesz żeby było szybko i dobrze klej na placki plus ramka ewentualnie kołki i tak jak w dwóch poprzednich wersjach będziesz też miał super. Powodzenia.

*Doli* 
Spoko

*Kaizen*

Dzięki za wpis. Zmusiłeś mnie do poszperania w necie. Fakt wszystko jest szyte grubymi nićmi.  To co znalazłem to to że Austro i Knauf dostali certyfikaty jako pierwsi potem długa cisza i następna wzmianka że do programu "dołączyli" i tu już długa lista różnych dziwnych firemek. Nigdzie nie znalazłem info że dostali certyfikat tylko że "dołączyli" czyli poddali się dobrowolnemu badaniu ich produktów i tu zaczyna się problem bo obecnie stronka "GS" nie działa i ogólnie ciężko coś znaleźć, bo niby co PSPS ma napisać że sorry ale nasi członkowie to jednak są beee. A jak jeszcze sobie wpiszecie u wujka gogle "czarna lista styropian" i poczytacie o procesach jakie grożą ITB za przeprowadzenie badań i opublikowanie że jakieś produkty są beee (tu się pojawia firam Yetico) to już w ogóle szkoda czasu. Wychodzi że wszystko odbywa się za kurtyną między różnymi organizacjami i producentami styro i każdy się boi o własną dupę.  To tylko taki mój krótki wywód, proszę tego nie odbierać jako reklamę jakiś konkretnych firm.
Ps. nie chciał bym żeby teraz rozgorzała dyskusja na 5 stron które styro lepsze bo wiadomo że "moja racja jest mojsza niż Twoja". :big lol: 

*ACCel*

Nie bardzo kumam o co chodzi w kwestii montażu okien? O jaką wilgoć chodzi rozwiń proszę  który element jest problemem? Jeśli chodzi o połączenie ramy z oknem jest tam taśma rozprężna 3w1 więc żadne taśmy paro nie są potrzebne, technologicznie jest to identycznie jak mowo tylko drewno zastępuje purenit. Jeśli chodzi o tynk to wew będzie gipsowy twardy, zew to silikonowy. Przy oknach jeszcze będę montował listwy przyokienne z siatką tzw. "apu listwa".

Ps. mam nadzieję że dzienni pobudził do kreatywności przy projektowaniu. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## fighter1983

Troche takie nie miejsce na temat dyskusji na temat styropianow, ale dobra wtrace... 
zeby sprecyzowac na jakiej podstawie ta opinia: 12 lat handlu systemami docieplen przy czym moja specjalizacja sa systey docieplen wiec rocznie mowimy o kilkudziesieciu tysiacach m2 x ilosc lat daje juz wynik liczony w setkach tysiecy m2 (przeroznymi) a co za tym idzie styropianami i welna, 4 lata polaczenia handlu i wykonastwa elewacji. na takiej probce opinia:
ad rem: 
JEDYNY w tej chwili  na prawde dobry styropian to Etixx Knaufa. Tu nie ma wyjatkow od zasady, zawsze bedzie prosty, zawsze bedzie rowny, zawsze bedzie wazyl odpowiednio duzo i mial odpowiednia lambde. 
Dalej: Austrotherm, Knauf - i tu generalnie prawie zawsze jest ok, dlaczego prawie? a no dlatego ze nawet tym dwom zdarza sie, ze przyjada banany, rzadko sie to zdarza, ale sie zdarza. Reklamacja - wg normy... a norma niestety dopuszcza niedokladnosci wymiarowe, i czesto banany sie mieszcza w tej normie. czasmi wymiana, czasami nie (mala probka) bo takich reklamacji w roku jest max 2.
Dalej: Termoorganika, Swisspor - czesciej zglaszane zastrzezenia, ale trafiaja sie partie idealne. Termoorganice trzeba oddac to, ze w przypadku zgloszenia zastrzezen bardzo czesto wymieniaja cala partie... tyle ze to taka troche slaba tez zaleta... zamowienie , 3-4 dni, dostawa, zgloszenie zastrzezen , 2-3dni na wizyte, kolejne 3dni na wymiane... robi sie prawie juz 2 tygodnie... a majstry stoja, terminy uciekaja... 
do tego wez to rozladuj i zaladuj i znowu rozaladuj... 
i mniej wiecej to by bylo na tyle producentow wg mojej opinii ktorych nalezy brac pod uwage. 

Co jest dalej, tu juz nazw producentow wymieniac nie zamierzam, ale: .... sieczka, cenowa, jakosciowa, logistyczna, wagowa, wymiarowa. Zdarzaly sie przypadki styropianow grafitowych ktorych nie dalo sie rozladowac z samochodu... zlapanie paczki w rece powodowalo powstanie wyrwy w plycie styropianu na ksztalt palcow. Zdarzyc sie moze wszystko: trapezy, banany, <10kg/m3, tluste powierzchnie w grafitach uniemozliwiajace klejenie nawet dobrymi klejami.

----------


## ACCel

Wszędzie gdzie stosuje się drewno trzeba zadbać o kwestie wilgoci docierającej do niego.
I teraz w tym wypadku jest kawałek drewna do którego dostanie się wilgoć. Wepchnięta będzie przez wiatr, bo styku tynku z ramą chyba nie da się dobrze zabezpieczyć bez taśmy przyklejonej do ramy okiennej a potem zatopionej w tynku.

Jak się dostanie wilgoć to powinno się jej pozwolić wydostać. Styropian z klejem raczej  pozwoli bo mają współczynnik oporu dyfuzyjnego pary wodnej µ rzędu 20-60  :wink: 
Tynk silikonowy ma µ 40-60. Więc też powinno być ok.
Tynk akrylowy ma µ około 120-160 więc już gorzej.
Tynk cementowo wapienny chyba 12.

Co ciekawe systemy uszczelniania okien w murze też poruszają tą kwestię (taśmy paroszczelne od środka µ >>1000, paroprzepuszczalne/wiatroizolacja od wewnątrz), a również dobrze można by tam przykleić z obu stron dowolny kawałek szczelnej i trwałej folii, gumy czy papy, bo mur ma dosyć dobrą paroprzepuszczalnośc (µ 3-12 w zależności od materiału) i przepuszczalnością taśm nie ma się co martwić, ważne tylko aby zapewniały szczelność.

Sam będę walczył z uszczelnieniem styropianu wokół okien i najsensowniejszym wariantem wydaje się taśma zewnętrzna przylepiana do okna.

----------


## Swiroman

the_anonim
Przeczytałem cały dziennik i jestem pod wrażeniem twojej pracy. Wielki szacunek za opis i fachowe wykonanie każdego etapu z wielką starannością. Masz fach w rękach podziwiam za zapał i wytrwałość.

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja też jestem pod wrażeniem nieustającym  :smile:  tylko przygasa jak autor fotek nie wrzuca  :wink:  w sen zimowy może zapadł. Akurat zima samoroby wykazują się większą aktywnością ... Tzn powinny heh

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Może właśnie dlatego mało wrzuca?  :wink: 
Za dużo pracy za mało czasu na zdjęcia.

----------


## the_anonim

Hej hej hej

Dzięki za miłe wpisy, fajnie że to doceniacie, staram się. Ogólnie na budowie cisza a ja nucę piosenkę Abba money money money :wink:  poza tym mam trochę się dzieje w życiu prywatnym więc kocioł musi być :stir the pot: . Trochę mnie ściska w dołku jak sobie wertuje dzienniki na forum ale cóż zrobić :smile: .  Żeby nie było że taki jestem próżniak to rozkminiam dużo tematów od strony teoretycznej lub po prostu w głowie układam plan działania. U mnie działa zasada pareta 80% rozkmina + planowanie 20% czas na budowie. Z tematów na tapecie są daszek (fotki niżej) to robię ja, podłączenie instalacji do domu (woda, kanalizacja, prąd) wszystko pójdzie jednym ciągiem (to będzie robić ekipa). Poza tym wybrana jest na 90% ekipa do tynków (Nida gips utwardzane Zeta), liczę to z każdej strony i ni jak nie chce wyjść że się opłaca robić to samemu :cool:  cena 28zł/m2 nic mnie nie interesuje. Dość sporo czasu zajmuje mi rozwiązanie dylematów z PC, ale o tym zamieszczę niedługo jakiś konkretny wpis z moim (innym) podejściem do tematu i paroma wykresami i cyferkami i liczę że tu mi pomożecie czy ma to sens czy nie. :hug:  . Poza tym długie rozmyślania o efekcie końcowym domu jak i terenu w koło. Ogólnie masa pracy. 

Żeby nie było że bez fotek:
*Daszek wersja 1.0* okazała się spoko tylko jeden mały szczegół spowodował że będzie wersja 2.0 otóż przy dokręcaniu ostatniej śrubki okazało się że szkło nie jest hartowane :bash:  i efekt był taki że stałem na rusztowaniu wielka tafla szkła (70x150cm) pękała na pół a ja się zastanawiałem czy puścić ja w cholerę i pewnie porysować drzwi czy ratować drzwi od zniszczenia i się samemu pociąć. :Confused: . Powiem tylko że się udało i teraz to się z tego śmieję ale wtedy nie było mi do śmiechu. :no:  
Tak więc będzie wersja 2.0 jak zakupię nowe *hartowane* szkło. Na fotkach są części składowe mojego szalonego pomysłu: linki stalowe elementy szklanych balustrad i daszków, długie wkręty (8x300) z jakimiś koszulkami z super materiału i kotwy do montażu rusztowań. Ja zrobię wszystko to dodam więcej zdjęć jak to finalnie wygląda.





ten element niżej trzymać będzie szybę jest przykręcony długim wkrętem i w tym miejscu nie ma styropianu tylko xps, to kółko u góry jest wkręcone w czoło krokwi


Efekt końcowy :tongue: 


Pozdrawiam

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Czy tylko ja nie widzę zdjęć?  :sad:

----------


## chilli banana

> Czy tylko ja nie widzę zdjęć?


możliwe- ja widzę

@the_anonim nieciekawa historia, ale ważne, że nic ci się nie stało - jak to się stało, że nie wiedziałeś, że szkło nie jest hartowane?

----------


## the_anonim

> jak to się stało, że nie wiedziałeś, że szkło nie jest hartowane?


Dostałem taką informację i ją przyjąłem bez chwili zastanowienia. A szyba była gratis więc.....  :wink:

----------


## e_gregor

Dużo ludzi czyta, są też tacy co czytają bez komentowania  :wink:

----------


## the_anonim

> Dużo ludzi czyta, są też tacy co czytają bez komentowania


Wiem wiem sam skacze po wielu dziennikach ale w nie wielu zajmuję zdanie albo chwalę właściciela, a jak wiadomo zawsze fajnie poczytać takie łechcące komentarze :tongue: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## PaRa

Mogę prosić o namiar na " długie wkręty (8x300) z jakimiś koszulkami z super materiału ". 

Mieszkam od prawie roku a daszku nie mam, mój plan to konstrukcja z drewna a na niej płyta z litego PCV, miałem problem jak zamocować konstrukcje do ściany z 20 cm styropianu. Wkręty były dłuższe ?

----------


## walec7_7

No to chociaż tyle że gratis  :smile:  Ważne że Ty nie ucierpiałeś i lepiej że teraz się to stało niż jakbyś pod tym stał i było pełne śniegu.

----------


## chilli banana

> Dostałem taką informację i ją przyjąłem bez chwili zastanowienia. A szyba była gratis więc.....


no tak, darowanemu koniowi.. a tu zonk, ale dobrze, że nic ci się nie stało
wrzuć fotki jak już się uporasz z tym daszkiem  :smile:

----------


## Swiroman

A jak u Ciebie ze słońcem w tym miejscu. Widziałem kilka szklanych daszków które po czasie nie wyglądały ciekawe. Kurz brud z drzew liście a po czsie zielona szyba i mech. Ale zamysł jak zwykle dobry

----------


## Doli.

> A jak u Ciebie ze słońcem w tym miejscu. Widziałem kilka szklanych daszków które po czasie nie wyglądały ciekawe. Kurz brud z drzew liście a po czsie zielona szyba i mech. Ale zamysł jak zwykle dobry


Ehh, no właśnie mnie szklane daszki tez nie przekonują pod względem estetyki. Anonim - masz na to wylane, czy będziesz czyścił ?  :big grin: 
Dobrze, że Ci się nic nie stało...

----------


## the_anonim

Hej, sorki ale miałem przeprowadzkę na inne mieszkanie ostatnimi dniami (czytaj urwanie głowy, brak neta)




> Mogę prosić o namiar na " długie wkręty (8x300) z jakimiś koszulkami z super materiału ".


Kupowałem w stacjonarnym sklepie w Kielcach na sztuki (10zł/szt) ale na 95% to są  Te dłuższych nie ma z tego co wiem

*walec7_7*  Dokładnie, dobrze że wyszło to przy montażu.

*chilli banana* Będą fotki na pewno

*Swiroman*  , *Doli.*  podobny daszek jest w moim rodzinnym domu fakt żadnych drzew w promieniu 20m ale wszyscy palą węglem i daszek w mojej opinii nie wygląda źle nikt nigdy nawet nie pomyślał aby go czyścić a elewacja jest biała. U siebie też nie raczej czyścić tego nie zamierzam od tego jest deszcz (mam na to wylane :wink: ) tylko teraz mam dość dużo drzew w okolicy domu zwłaszcza wielką Lipę (rodzaj drzewa) zaraz przy wjeździe na działkę która jak zaczyna kwitnąć to cały dach jest pokryty żółtym nalotem ale jej zapach i buczenie pszczół rekompensuje mi tą niedogodność.  Elewacja w tym miejscu jest czarna więc może problemu nie będzie widać, wyjdzie w praniu :wink: .

Pozdro

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Dzien dobry

costam gdzies bylo o styropianach... jesli ktos jeszcze potrzebuje info to pisac. Autorowi dziennika smiecil nie bede ale do nas mozna zajrzeci zadawac pytania  :smile: 

BTW. 
Do autora: calkiem ladne budowanie.

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

Dziś mieliśmy przyjemność  na żywo oglądać w/w dom i muszę napisać, że  pozytywnie  nas zaskoczyło z jaką starannością i schludnością the_anonim wybudował swój domek :smile: 
Pięknie dziękujemy za zaproszenie i godziny dla nas przeznaczone .
 Chłopak ma  mega cierpliwość . Chyba z 3 h  z uśmiechem na twarzy opowiadał i odpowiadał  z pasją na każde nasze pytanie...nawet te głupie :smile: 

Mam nadzieję, że to nie jedyne nasze spotkanie ....miło było nam Ciebie poznać!


hehehe to nie reklama :smile:

----------


## aiki

Każdy samorób może gadać bez końca o budowie  :smile:

----------


## the_anonim

Ja również dziękuję, zawsze fajnie jest poznać sympatycznych ludzi. Fakt zeszło trochę ale ja gaduła jestem :yes:  choć pewnie jesteście o jeden krok bliżej do wymarzonego domu. A ja zawsze mam satysfakcję z takiej pomocy, jak będą konkrety na papierze kontaktujcie się śmiało może coś jeszcze pomogę zadając trudne pytania :wink: 

*aiki* 100% prawdy.

----------


## the_anonim

Hej,
Na dworze zimno biało a rodzinka śpi po obiedzie tak może uda mi się coś skrobnąć na temat moich *rozważań na temat  pompy ciepła
* biorę pod uwagę właściwie dwie opcje: Panasonic split 5kW i 7kW. Dlaczego takie małe do cholery? Wiem że trochę okoniem w stosunku do tego co jest na forum forsowane czyli: wynik OZC x2 + tania taryfa = Będzie pan zadowolony :big grin:  (i takim sposobem każdy w nowym domu kończy z PC 9kW albo T-cap-em)
I żeby było jasne daleko mi od tego by to negować, lecz jest małe ale. Takie podejście jest ok gdy zaczynamy rozmowę od pytanie "_a czy ja tym ogrzeję dom jak przyjdzie -20 i więcej_". Ja mam trochę inne spojrzenie na ogrzewanie mojego domu interesuje mnie co pompa oferuję mi między temperaturami 0*C -10*C(no max -15*C). Dlaczego tak, bo w domu będzie piecyk typu koza która ma mi zapewnić komfort powyżej a właściwie poniżej -15*C. Jest to coś w rodzaju "kagańca" na samego siebie(wiem wiem trochę dziwne) ale chodzi o to że jak już wydaję na ten piecyk ~3,5k to nie chce żeby był to tylko mebel. Teraz wiem co powiecie dołóż facet te 3,5k do pompy i kup 9kW jak wszyscy :big grin: . Problem w tym koza ma być i kropka, więc ma pracować na siebie :yes: .

Dobra koniec filozofii teraz *liczby*:

Pompa ciepła Panas 5kW + wszystkie graty, zasobnik cwu na gotowo z montażem u forumowego kolegi to 17k polskich złotówek
Na Pansa 7kW nie ma wyceny ale patrząc analogicznie to będzie coś koło 1,5/1,7k pln więcej. 

Moje OZC na 7 stronie  lub tu z którego wynika że HL=4200W ale jest też HL= 3700W (ściąłem sobie wydatek na wentylację o połowę z 1000w na 500w bo wiadomo że OZC swoje a życie swoje i nikt tak domu nie wentyluje w zimie) nie wiem czy dobrze jak coś to mnie poprawcie. 

Tu porównanie jak to wygląd na wykresie (dane z katalogu panasonica)



Ważne: nie uwzględniam grzania na cwu proszę mi tego nie wytykać :wink: 

Jak widać do -7 i jedna i druga pompa właściwie pociągnie tylko w taniej taryfie lub nieznacznie wjedzie w drogą, a poniżej czyli od -7 do -15  różnica jest niewielka 4,2kW vs 4,6kW. Co ważne nie mam strasznego parcia na grzanie tylko w taniej taryfie(choć mam do tego dobre warunki 20cm betonu w PF jako wylewka), co ważne mam G12W czyli na weekendzie i taka pompa może sobie chodzić samopas a jak w ciągu tych pozostałych 5 dni będzie wchodziła w drogą taryfę to też portfel nie powinien pęknąć. Zwłaszcza że startuje z poziomu inwestycyjnego ~17k pln a nie tak jak większość ~22/23k przy pompie 9kw. Ciekawe jest kiedy te 5k przy tańszej pompie i większymi rachunkami zrówna się z zakupem droższej pompy i jechaniem tylko w taniej taryfie :stir the pot: . 

*Podsumowując* (jak zwykle dłuuuuggggie moje wpisy) mała pompa 5kW lub 7kW (pytanie która :Confused: ) pompa sobie chodzi do -10/-15*C a poniżej obowiązek odpalania kozy(otwierania winka i czytania dobrej książki :wink: ) jako uzupełnienia ogrzewania. 
Czy pomysł jest zły i nie trzyma się kupy uwzględniając moje "dziwaczne" podejście do grzania? Jeśli tak proszę o merytoryczne info. :stir the pot: 

A nóż powstanie nowy trend na forum "pompa skrojona na miarę" na 80% pogody w zimie :cool: 



Ps. a koza na 95% ma być taka (konwektorowa) https://bielsko-kominki.pl/Piec-wolnostojacy-MASTERFLAMME-PICCOLO-I-kolor-brazowo-aksamitny]
bo Bullerjan za drogi :big grin: .

----------


## PaRa

Okazało się że wyważasz drzwi otwarte na oścież, mam u siebie PC 7 kW i kominek. U mnie pasowała PC 6 kW ale Panas takiej nie miał i dlatego 7 kW. Ostatni zimny tydzień pokazał efektywność systemu PC w  taniej + kominek wieczorem. PC w chodziła od 22 do 6 w domu ciepło, od 13 do 15 grzanie lub CWU a często w mrozy było słońce i dogrzewało dom, dopiero około 19-21 robiło się chłodniej ( głównie nawiewy wychładzały dom ) i odpalałem kominek. System możliwie najprostszy, rura kanalizacyjna doprowadza powietrze z zewnątrz, kominek podobno przystosowany do domów z wentylacją i komin systemowy izolowany.   

 Moim zdanie założenia masz słuszne.

----------


## the_anonim

Cześć *PaRa* akurat twoje doświadczenia i kolegi *Marcin34_Śl* bardzo mi pomogły dojść do takich wniosków (dzięki :wink: ) choć u Marcina anhydryt  bardzo cienko położony ale widać się da fajnie to zgrać. A u mnie sporo betonu więc to tylko na plus z akumulacją. A po drugie, taktowanie przewymiarowanych pomp w tym roku bo temperatury były łaskawe, a jak przyszła sroga zima w luty to nie słyszałem żeby u kogoś z mniejszą pompą były problemy, po prostu trochę wyższy rachunek. No i po trzecie są jeszcze grzałki w PC (choć niektórzy taktują je jak ZŁO). I do tego dochodzi ta gonitwa na forum aby mieć jak najniższy rachunek bo jak masz 50zł albo 100zł więcej to twój dom jest beee, ja chciał bym być "średniakiem" z tymi wynikami które są podawane na forum. 

Jak masz jeszcze jakieś spostrzeżenia w tym temacie to pisz śmiało.  Pytanie czy 5kW też by ci starczyło bo parametry masz bardzo zbliżone do moich u mnie parę oczek niżej w OZC?Choć u Ciebie to pierwsza lub druga zima jak dobrze kojarzę więc dom jeszcze nie wygrzany więc powinno być tylko lepiej.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## PaRa

Myślę, że większa ilość betonu będzie działać tylko na plus ( większa akumulacja ). Ja wybrałem 7 ze względu na CWU i przekonania, że lepiej mieć trochę za dużą niż ma mi brakować mocy. 5 też by dała radę, może czasem musiała by pracować poza tanimi godzinami. 

 Na dniach otrzymam 2 fakturę i będę wiedział jaki jest koszt prądu za cały rok w zamieszkałym domu, nie mam pod liczników więc w cenie prądu będzie wszystko ( bytowy, CWU, CO i wentylacja ). Poprzedniej zimy  nie mieszkałem, ale dom był ogrzewany ze względu na prace wykończeniowe.

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja też nie mam spiny na najniższy rachunek na forum. Zobaczę co wyjdzie bo u mnie to cała budowa to jeden eksperyment.
Trochę inne mam podjescie do drugiego źródła ciepła - umknie kominka. Wydałem na to może więcej jak Ty na kozę, ale taka cena zadowolenia żony  :smile:  Wolałbym palić kiedy chcę, a nie kiedy najzimniej.
Moja Midea ma 8kw, ale przy -15* podobnie jak te panasy. Wybrałem G11 bo chciałem mieć ciepłą podłogę cały dzień, bo lubię czuć stopami. Nie wiem na ile to się zmieni, bo dopiero wygrzewam, ale teraz mam 20 stopni w domu, a woda w podłodze 26-23* i w dotyku nie czuć żeby była ciepła  :smile:  Tyle z planów heh. Dodam jeszcze że grzałek też się nie boję. To jak czerwone pole na obrotomierzu w aucie. Nie raz trzeba przedmuchać bo się zamuli. Sąsiad sobie powiesił kocioł elektryczny 21kw i się nie bał  :cool:

----------


## dpo

Witam
Troszke odgrzeje temat dachu, bo czegos nie skumalem.

Podczas realizacji wkleiles fotke :

https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/0d15f2d77937cc9c

na ktorej nie ma tej kantowki , ktora wkleiles jak pokazywales ocieplanie

https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/dd57d88de3e2fe92.

Teraz pytania: 
* jak ja zamocowales przez pir ?
* nie da sie bez niej ? (dach by wtedy sprawial wrazenie "cienszego" na czym mi zalezy).

Dzieki za wyjasnienia i gratuluje sukcesow.

FCK nie umiem wkleic miniaturki tylko linka  :sad:

----------


## the_anonim

Hej *dpo*

Ad. 1 Na pierwszym zdjęciu jej nie ma bo to moment instalowania jej, jest to zwykła kontrłata (chyba 4x5cm) przykręcona od góry do łat to wszystko (do Pir-u nic się nie mocuje bo i tak by się nie trzymało bo to tylko pianka). 

Ad. 2 Ta kontłata służy do mocowania wiatrownicy więc bez niej raczej ciężko by było. Na tą deskę nakładasz wiatrownicę i przykręcasz wkręty właśnie do niej. Masz tu fotkę ok kolegi *Bartheza* która ładnie obrazuje o co kaman.
 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6908167
A jak znajdziesz instrukcję Ruukki i obejrzysz jak wygląda oryginalna wiatrownica wszystko ci się wyjaśni.  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## agb

Pogoda się poprawiła, a ja nie widzę tutaj zdjęć z postępu prac  :cool:

----------


## the_anonim

> Pogoda się poprawiła, a ja nie widzę tutaj zdjęć z postępu prac


Aloha melduję się.
Po pierwsze chcę wszystkim którzy prowadzą dzienniki pogratulować bo dużo się u większości z Was dzieje. Zaglądam regularnie i kibicuję :popcorn: . 

Po drugie u mnie cisza bo budowlany menedżment trochę szwankuje dużo tematów otwartych i mało domkniętych. Ale coś tam sobie dłubię. 

*Daszek* założony
Szyba hartowana :wink:  6mm 50x140cm z dwoma otworami fi15. Wszystko na fotkach widać tak że nic nie opisuję.
Koszt coś koło 250zł (szyba 130zł i reszta gratów około 120zł)












*TIP* Szkło kupujcie lokalnie bo ceny choćby na allegro to minimum 200% normalnej ceny w głównej mierze przez koszty transportu tego materiału. :yes: 



Z pozostałych rzeczy to ocieplam murłatę (trochę schodzi na docinaniu tego)

----------


## chilli banana

fajnie wyszła szyba  :smile:  co do kosztów lokalnego szklarza w pełni się zgadzam - braliśmy tak hartowaną szybę do prysznica w łazience

****
2 fotki przed TIPem mi się nie wyświetlają

----------


## Doli.

Nie jestem fanką szklanych daszków, ale gratuluje wykonania  :smile: 

Dlaczego to mocowane jest takie "skoszone"? Nie wiem kiedy się zapatrujesz na elewację, ale wtedy chyba czeka Cię demontaż?

----------


## karster

Ano tez nie widzę kilku fotek rzecz jasna  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## the_anonim

Zdjęcia już poprawione, dzięki za info wszystkim. Dalej coś "zdjęcia gogle" szwankuje, pozostaje imgur.com i trzymanie kciuków żeby serwer im nie padł bo to będzie śmierć dla mojego dziennika.




> Dlaczego to mocowane jest takie "skoszone"? Nie wiem kiedy się zapatrujesz na elewację, ale wtedy chyba czeka Cię demontaż?


Haha :big lol: , dzieki *Doli* wiesz że tego nawet nie zauważyłem jak go montowałem w pośpiechu, szyba jest do góry nogami oczywiście. Ale spoko daszek będzie ściągany przy tynkowaniu to wyląduje prawidłowo.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Doli.

> Zdjęcia już poprawione, dzięki za info wszystkim. Dalej coś "zdjęcia gogle" szwankuje, pozostaje imgur.com i trzymanie kciuków żeby serwer im nie padł bo to będzie śmierć dla mojego dziennika.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, dzieki *Doli* wiesz że tego nawet nie zauważyłem jak go montowałem w pośpiechu, szyba jest do góry nogami oczywiście. Ale spoko daszek będzie ściągany przy tynkowaniu to wyląduje prawidłowo.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


W sumie to mój Wojtek zauważył, a ja Tylko uprzejmie donoszę  :wink: 
Do ładowania zdjęć polecam pokazywarka.pl - trzyma zdjęcia bardzo długo (u mnie już kilka lat) i łatwo się wkleja  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

nom ruszylo nareszcie  :smile:  
jak wyliczenia kleju ? wystarczylo? zostalo?
pora powoli na grunt i tynk  :smile: 
co do hostingu zdjec to jednak co wlasne poworko to wlasne. Home.pl to c.a 180 rocznie plus 100 domena. prywatnie w sumie malo oplacalne, ale mozna sobie fajny mail zalozyc przynajmniej  :smile:  i nie wiem czy NAS-y juz nie maja takiej opcji, tylko przy duzej ogladalnosci troche net w domu dostanie po dupie  :big tongue:

----------


## the_anonim

> nom ruszylo nareszcie  
> jak wyliczenia kleju ? wystarczylo? zostalo?
> pora powoli na grunt i tynk


Ruszyło ruszyło ale po woli :big tongue: 
Co do kleju to twoje wyliczenia są jak najbardziej trafne, zostało 5 worków ale muszę zatopić siatkę w miejscach rynien i potem rzadka "szlichta" po całości więc pewnie coś zabraknie. Ale to dlatego że pierwsza ściana poszła grubo niewprawioną ręką :wiggle: 
Grunt jest i czeka a tynk hmmm... dawaj znać jak będziesz miał jakąś hiper ofertę na carbon :big grin:  choć nie ukrywam że front robót przenosi się do środka ale jak zrobi się kanaliza i woda to czemu nie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## fighter1983

z Carbonem bylo fajnie na koniec roku... teraz nie jest fajnie, ale jeszcze w miare... do czerwca. po czerwcu bedzie tylko gorzej.. i tak drogi juz teraz bedzie jeszcze drozszy...
musze szukac alternatyw dla Caparol (malo ich na rynku) bo zaczyna robic sie zle, a nie zejde z jakosci

----------


## fighter1983

co sie obijasz ?
zawsze mozna bylo tu zajrzec i cos ciekawego a tu martwica.
stalo sie cos?

----------


## the_anonim

Morgen :bye: 
Fajnie że ktoś tu zagląda.
W sumie to jest dwojaka sytacja bo u mnie cisza ale ale.... ja robię po 10 godzin na budowie tylko że nie u siebie na tzw. Saksach. :big grin:  ( szeroko pojęta budowlanka mnie wciągneła :big lol: )
Tak że jest opcja żeby kończyć budowę w tym roku. Czas pokaże :yes: . A z rzeczy bieżacych to czekam na przyznanie dotacji na PC i reku oraz nie mogę się doczekać chłopaków od kanalizy i podłączenia wody, a bez tego nie mogę ruszyć dalej z robotą na zewnątrz i wewnątrz :bash: .(45m do przekopania)

Pozdrowienia z Drezna

----------


## the_anonim

Witam, tęskniliście??? :big grin: 
Dziennik przykrył kurz i wylądowałem na trzeciej stronie a przecież tam już sami weterani co dawno się pobudowali i myślą o nowym domu :big grin: 
No nic ja wracam do żywych. 
Z informacji budowlanych, podłączenie wody do domu odbywało się w bólach strasznych pod okiem teścia i żony na przełomie czerwca i lipca. Ekipa miała przykazane żeby uważać na zakopany kabel elektryczny do skrzynki więc oczywiście w pierwszy dzień koparkowy dziabną kabel i (podobno) pół wsi bez prądu na parę godzin. Potem chłopaki chcieli mi zrywać styro z elewacji i pruć scianę bo nie mogli skumać (teść tłumaczył) jak ta rura od wody ma wejść do budynku pod płytą fundamentową :tongue:  na szczęście krótka instrukcja przez telefon i chłopaki załapali o co kaman.   Kanaliza do tej pory nie zrobiona ekipa obiecuje od miesiąca że "przyjdą jutro" i do dziś ich nie ma, choć ptaszki ćwierkają że może w tym tygodniu się coś ruszy. Ale żeby nie było że jest tak źle jednym rzutem udało się zrobić wodę i przyłącze energetyczne tak że w domu jest woda i prąd.  :yes: 

Fotki (na pierwszym zdjęciu widać dziabnięty kabel)

----------


## agb

I co, tylko tyle?  :tongue:

----------


## the_anonim

A ze spraw bieżących byłem w lipcu tydzień w PL więc dokończyłem ściany działowe w środku. Mało miało to wspólnego z murowaniem, nazwał bym to raczej połączeniem akrobatyki z gimnastyką :wiggle:  po prostu masakra ile trzeba było się nakombinować czasami żeby włożyć kielnię (a tu kleszcz przeszkadza u góry dach ogranicza a bloczek nie chce wejść bo jest pod skosem :tongue: ). Ale ale po trzech paletach silki i trzech paletach BK (za namową żony i chwała jej za to) udało się. Tak że dołem mamy wszędzie silkę a górą różnie :big grin: . Podobny misz masz jest ze spoiną, część ścian jest na piankę a część na klej do cienkich spoin. 

Z technicznych spraw wszędzie gdzie ściana spotyka się z więźbą zostawiona jest luka ~1cm którą mam zamiar wypełnić pianką elastyczną (dobrze kombinję???) jeśli będą pęknięcia na tynku to wszystkie te miejsca zamaskuję jakąś listwą drewnianą lub ćwierć wałkiem. 

Efekt końcowy
















To nowka funkiel ścianka między wiatrołapem a pomieszczeniem tech.

----------


## agb

Blachę na dach kładłeś już 1,5 roku temu. Jak ją oceniasz po tym czasie?

----------


## Kaizen

Kabel zasypuje się trochę ziemią i daje folię. Musi być  na tyle wyżej, żeby koparkowy czy szpadlowy dziabiąc folię za jednym zamachem nie dziabną tego, co ta folia sygnalizuje.

----------


## the_anonim

Od wczoraj na tapecie(poza milionem innych tematów :wink: ) jest dokończenie instalacji wodnej i kanalizacyjnej w budynku. I mam szybkie pytanie do zacnego grona forumowego. Czy za puszczenie rurki kanalizacyjnej fi50 "po ścianie" zamiast "w ścianie" grozi mi coś więcej niż tylko zbrukanie mnie na forum od nierobów i leniów. Bo szczerze pasuje mi taki układ, oczywiście rurki od wody będą w ścinanie ale kanaliza już nie. Mówimy tu o zlewie w kuchni i umywalce w łazience i pom. tech. bo przecież i tak tam będą szafki i nikt nie będzie tego widział poza mną :big grin: 

Fotki obrazują temat.




Aha zapomniałem dodać że tynki umówione za trzy tygodnie. Mój elektryk bardzo niezadowolony z tego powodu ale zadziałało to na niego motywująco bo dziś kupił rozdzielnię :big grin:

----------


## the_anonim

*Kaizen* ja to wiem ty to wiesz ale panowie z zakładu energetycznego tego nie wiedzą a to oni to montowali. Po jednej stronie wjazdu mam słupa a po drugiej postawioną skrzynkę i żeby było śmieszniej jakoś mega dziwnie położyli kabel wchodząc w działkę a potem się wracając do skrzynki a na koniec zasypali to kamieniami i czym tylko mogli oczywiście zapominając o folii :sleep:  No koment. Tak to jest jak inwestora nie ma na działce.

*agb* Blacha wciąż na swoim miejscu :wink:  a tak na poważnie nie zaobserwowałem żadnych zmian choć obecnie nie mam za dużo czasu żeby stać i oglądać dom z każdej strony (jutro przyjrzę się dla ciebie jak będzie widać coś to dam znać bo pewnie pytasz o "mistyczne falowanie blachy na rąbek") 

Ps. *TIP* Jak już jesteśmy przy dachu jedno spostrzeżenie. Pir słabo izoluje akustycznie plus blacha na dachu daję efekt szumu podczas deszczu. Nie jest to taki typowy dźwięk uderzenia kropli o dach raczej jest to szum. Mi nie przeszkadza a przy lekkim deszczu nawet działa usypiająco ale jak ktoś ma problem że nie zaśnie jak jest grobowa cisza powinien się dwa razy zastanowić nad taki układem.

----------


## sebcioc55

@Anonim dobry pomysł z tymi szparami wokół belek i taśmą. Kup coś takiego i będziesz Pan zadowolony  :wink:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

No no, kto to powrócił  :smile: 
Co do kucia w ścianie na kanalizację, to moim zdaniem nie ma to sensu w tym przypadku. Up to you, poza nieznacznym zmniejszeniem miejsca w szafce i ew. troszkę głośniejszym zlewaniem wody, raczej to nie będzie miało innych minusów.

Jakie plany na najbliższy czas? Wracasz i ciśniesz dalej, czy jedziesz gdzieś tam i zarabiasz dalej?  :wink:

----------


## agb

> *agb* Blacha wciąż na swoim miejscu a tak na poważnie nie zaobserwowałem żadnych zmian choć obecnie nie mam za dużo czasu żeby stać i oglądać dom z każdej strony (jutro przyjrzę się dla ciebie jak będzie widać coś to dam znać bo pewnie pytasz o "mistyczne falowanie blachy na rąbek")


Raczej o mistyczne niefalowanie tej młoteczkowanej Ruukki  :tongue:  Falowanie w dużej mierze zależy od ułożenia. Najbardziej mi zależy na info czy nic się nie dzieje z powłoką.

----------


## the_anonim

Hej
*Seba* taśma odpada bo to by była mordęga ją tam układać zwłaszcza że raczej jest tam mniej miejsca niż więcej :wink: . Raczej myślę o sprawdzonej piance *Soudala Flexi foam* .

*jtm* Plany??? Plany ambitne zobaczymy co życie pokaże na razie cisnę na budowie puki kasa jest i czas (bo siły muszą się same znaleźć :smile: . 

*agb* Blacha w stanie nienaruszonym żadnych zmian nie zaobserwowałem w powłoce.

----------


## the_anonim

Pierwsze pytania potem recenzja.

1. Czy stelaż podtynkowy WC powinien być podłączony na sztywno z rurką do wody a nie tak jak w 90% filmików na YT wężem w oplocie elastycznym . Problem z tym stelaż jeszcze nie wybrany a każdy ma w innym miejscu przyłącze wody. Jak temat rozwiązać żeby potem nie było kuku. Chyba najszybciej to wybrać szybko stelaż i nie kombinować potem.

2. Czy przy wentylacji mechanicznej potrzebuję we wszystkich drzwiach podcięcie wentylacyjne (chodzi głownie o pokoje gdzie jest nawiew).

3. Ja jest z tematem napowietrzenia kanalizacji bo tematu jeszcze nie zgłębiałem. Po pierwsze czym brak skutkuje (bo u szwagra brak i na razie nic się nie dzieje)? Jeśli trzeba to czy faktycznie średnica fi110 jest potrzebna czy wystarczy fi50 i potem na dachu przejście na fi110 ze względu na kominek wentylacyjny. Dla przypomnienia u mnie jeden kibelek podłączony od razu do rury fi 160 pod płytą. Każdy odpływ w domu jest osobny (nie dłuższy niż 1,5m) i od razu wpada do głównej rury 160.

A teraz z placu boju.

W środku kosmetyka związana z przyłączami wody. Czekam na info od kolegi Vega1 który załatwia mi graty od rehaua do spięcia wszystkiego bez tego nie ruszę dalej. Plus oczywiście najgorsza robota czyli poprawianie baboli (wybrzuszenia na wieńcu) masakra, nienawidzę takiej roboty. Aha elektryk pojawił się z rozdzielnią natynkową 3x18 (54moduły) i obiecał pojawić się po weekendzie. Poza tym zamawiają się drzwi do wew. od początku wiedziałem że muszą być ukryte wybór padł na Pol-skone Harmony. Dla nie wtajemniczonych takie ościeżnice montuje się przed tynkami oczywiście u mnie tak nie będzie bo czas oczekiwania 6tyg. a tynki za 2tyg. tak że będzie rzeźba czyli standard :smile: 


Fotki
Kuchnia czyli zlew i zmywarka



Rozdzielnia





Babole (takich miejsc jest z 5 może więcej)





Tematy na przyszły tydzień czyli rozdzielacze do wody i do podłogówki plus elektryk musi okiełznać dwa "węże" od elektryki (drugi taki sam za ścianą)




Drzwi będą takie przygotowane pod malowanie (jedynie do WC będą z bulajem)

----------


## the_anonim

W czwartek koło południa niczym duchy pojawili się chłopaki od kanalizacji i praca przeniosła się na zewnątrz.

Tyle zrobiliśmy w czwartek.



A w piątek od rana działaliśmy ostro, tradycyjnie no bo jak by inaczej na dzień dobry koparkowy dziabną kabel od prądu :big lol:  tym razem ten który sami kładli miesiąc temu czyli od skrzynki do domu. Potem jeszcze parę rys na mojej rurze przepustowej i udało się przejść wszystkie niewygodne elementy. Zostało nam jakieś 10m czyli w poniedziałek kończymy temat co bardzo mnie cieszy bo nic nie mogłem zrobić w koło domu. Teraz będzie można pomyśleć o drenażu PF może odpływach rynien i rozgarnięciu tej ogromnej góry ziemi na południowej ścianie domu.

Z technicznych spraw spadek 2,5% jedna studzienka rewizyjna przelotowa Fi 400(chyba) całość od Wavina rury SN8. 











Tyle zostało (stoję na studzience na drodze)



Oczywiście mam kolejne parę metrów sześciennych kamienia pińczowskiego do kolekcji.



A tu ciekawostka (nie żebym reklamował Wavina) rura SN8  VS marketówka pewnie SN4, która przy rurze wavina wydaje się jak by była zrobiona z papieru. Parę groszy drożej SN8 ale jaki spokój potem.



Pozdrawiam

----------


## Slawskip

Stelaż podtynkowy tylko na sztywno. Jak robiłem u siebie w mieszkaniu z rurek PP to dokręciliśmy końcówkę do stelaża i dogrzaliśmy resztę do tego jak już stelaż był zamocowany.

----------


## walec7_7

Prace posunęły się do przodu to dobrze  :smile:  
Jeśli chodzi o podcięcia w drzwiach to w każdych gdzie planujesz WM. Musi być wymiana i obieg powietrza. 
Co do odpowietrzania kanalizacji, podobno jeden ponad dach musi być najlepiej jakby całość była na 110 i odpowietrzony ten najdalszy pion.

----------


## B_i_U

Jaki masz patent na te drzwi wewnętrzne. Też myślę o czymś takim robionym samodzielnie.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## Regius

> 2. Czy przy wentylacji mechanicznej potrzebuję we wszystkich drzwiach podcięcie wentylacyjne (chodzi głownie o pokoje gdzie jest nawiew).
> 
> 3. Ja jest z tematem napowietrzenia kanalizacji bo tematu jeszcze nie zgłębiałem. Po pierwsze czym brak skutkuje (bo u szwagra brak i na razie nic się nie dzieje)? Jeśli trzeba to czy faktycznie średnica fi110 jest potrzebna czy wystarczy fi50 i potem na dachu przejście na fi110 ze względu na kominek wentylacyjny. Dla przypomnienia u mnie jeden kibelek podłączony od razu do rury fi 160 pod płytą. Każdy odpływ w domu jest osobny (nie dłuższy niż 1,5m) i od razu wpada do głównej rury 160.


Po długim czasie zakonspirowanego podglądanie wypadało by się ujawnić. Cieszę się, że jest ciąg dalszy i można dalej szukać ciekawych pomysłów i podpowiedzi w Twoich postach.

Jeśli chodzi o pytanie nr 2, to jeśli masz w pokojach tylko nawiew (bez wywiewu) to myślę, że trzeba jakoś umożliwić powietrzu drogę do wywiewu - jakaś nieszczelność w stylu podcięcie w drzwiach, kratka transferowa (niekoniecznie w drzwiach), itp.

Jeśli chodzi o pytanie nr 3, w domu moich rodziców jest redukcja ze 110 na 75 mm (potem około 4 m rury przed wywiewem ponad dachem) i czasem "pachnie" z kominków wentylacyjnych lub włazu oczyszczalni ścieków - myślę, że zmniejszenie średnicy może być przyczyną "zapachów". U Ciebie kanaliza, więc problem odpada.

----------


## Kaizen

> 1. Czy stelaż podtynkowy WC powinien być podłączony na sztywno


Zdecydowanie na sztywno tam, gdzie jego wymiana to demolka.





> 2. Czy przy wentylacji mechanicznej potrzebuję we wszystkich drzwiach podcięcie wentylacyjne (chodzi głownie o pokoje gdzie jest nawiew).


Musisz umozliwić powietrzu przemieszczenie się od nawiewu do wywiewu. Podciecie, tuleje czy kanal w ścianie.
Fajny patent ma Kornik w łazienkowych - nacięcie pod kątem. Nie widać tego.
Też właśnie z tym kombinuję. Mam nad futrynami 5 cm luzu. Drzwi jeszcze bez podcięć. Zastanawiam się, czy klajstrować na górze i podciąć ze 2 cm drzwi (tanie, łatwe do utrzymania w czystości), zrobic to nacięcie (trudne do zrobienia i utrzymaniaw czystości, tanie), czy szukać patentu z wykorzystaniem tej szczeliny na górze.




> 3. Ja jest z tematem napowietrzenia kanalizacji bo tematu jeszcze nie zgłębiałem. Po pierwsze czym brak skutkuje (bo u szwagra brak i na razie nic się nie dzieje)?


Wylej wodę z butelki odwracając ja do góry dnem. Zrob to samo robiąc dziurę w dnie. Ja mam 75mm wyciagniete nad dach w najdalszym miejscu.

Rozdzielnia nie za mała? Ja mam 120 modułów i jest za ciasno.

----------


## the_anonim

Hej
Dzięki panowie za info rzeczowe i na temat. Podsumowując kupuję stelaż na tygodniu i podłączam go na sztywno, podcięcia w drzwiach robię wszędzie estetyka na drugi plan przed funkcjonalnością, temat odpowietrzenia kanalizy otwarty bo nie uśmiecha mi się wsadzać Fi 110. Pytanie czy odpowietrzenie powinno być przy kibelku czy przy najdalszym punkcie sanitarnym (u mnie zlew w kuchni), lub czy nie ma ma to znaczenia gdzie będzie(bo wtedy zrobił by je w pomieszczeniu technicznym gdzie jest zlew i podłączenie dla pralki)?

*BiU* o co pytasz? Jeśli o montaż to standardowo powinna być zamocowana futryna i ona służy potem jako prowadnica dla tynkarzy to wszystko. U mnie pierwsze będą tynki zrobione a potem do nich będzie dopasowana futryna raczej nic skomplikowanego ale pewnie parę centymetrów wkoło futryny będę musiał skuć a potem ręcznie ładnie wytynkować. A jeśli pytasz o samodzielne wykonanie drzwi ukrytych to też o tym myślałem bardzo długo ale poległem ze względu na futrynę a dokładnie wykonanie jej w taki sposób aby to nic nie pękało na połączeniu ściany z futryną. Myślałem o wykonaniu drzwi jak na filmiku, jak będziesz chciał drążyć temat to daj znać podrzucę ci trochę info które sam kiedyś szukałem.







> Rozdzielnia nie za mała?


Elektryk twierdzi że w zupełności wystarczy, coś wspominał o jakiejś skrzynce zbiorczej poniżej rozdzielni,ja się nie znam. U mnie właściwie każdy punkt jest na osobnym kablu więc może dla tego wygląda że duże tego jest.

Ps. Jaka gróbość frakcja żwiru do obsypania drenażu opaskowego PF(coś mi się kołacze 16-32??) i jaki spadek na rurze (z tego co pamiętam od 0,5% do 2%)?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## B_i_U

No właśnie myślę o wykonaniu wszystkiego samodzielnie więc jak masz jakieś linki to poproszę u Ciebie lub w moim dzienniku. Nie chce mi się wydawać kasy na gotowe drzwi i później je jakoś maskować, no chyba żeby były jakieś tanie.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## annatulipanna

> Ps. Jaka gróbość frakcja żwiru do obsypania drenażu opaskowego PF(coś mi się kołacze 16-32??) i jaki spadek na rurze (z tego co pamiętam od 0,5% do 2%)?


Dokładnie tak  :smile: 
Powodzenia w dalszych pracach  :wink:

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja nie spałem żwiru - drogi temat. Rurę drenażową mam zakopaną na krawędzi podbudowy pf powiększonej o 1m w,błędem wymiaru płyty.

Rób odprowadzenie kanalizacji 110. Ja mam 100 i przed domem można poczuć zapaszek z POŚ. Nie namierzyłem jeszcze czy to z nieuszczelnionych dekli czy może z kominka w dachu potrafi zejść. Masz kanalizę to może jest inaczej, ale tej mało przyjemnej materii nie ma co szukać kompromisów.

BTW Welcome back  :cool:

----------


## the_anonim

Hej, 
Ten tydzień zleciał na walce z kanalizacja która miała być "szybką piłką" i zakończyć się w poniedziałek. Nie chce mi się pisać wszystkiego ale problem powstał przy ostatniej 3m rurze z odcinak 45m. Zaczęła podchodzić woda i zrobił się duży problem. Aż tak duży że skończyło się wielką operacją pod tytułem "igło filtry". Kto miał z tym styczność to wie że to ciężki temat do załatwienia dla prywatnego inwestora. Wszystko na szczęście się udało i pozostał na poniedziałek temat wyrównania działki po tych "wykopkach". Ja w między czasie nieudanych prób zakopania rury zająłem się tematem elewacji zewnętrznej. Brakowało siatki z klejem we wnękach na rynny i zrobiłem odcięcie hydroizolacją od gruntu poprzez zatopienie ostatnich 10cm siatki szlamem dwu składnikowym. Kto śledzi dziennik ten wie o czym mowa, dom bez kapinosa i problem podciągania wody z gruntu po elewacji. Użyłem do tego mapelastik od Mapei (miałem dobrą cenę 250zł/worek). Na 99% tynk będzie zjeżdżał aż pod grunt bez żadnych tynków mozaikowych itp. Poza tym kupiłem sprawdzoną piankę Sudoala flexifoam i uzupełniłem wszystkie szczeliny między ścianami wew a więźbą i parę innych tematów przygotowujących dom do tynków. Niestety temat elektryki i podłączeń cwu nietknięty :mad:  mam nadzieję że wszystko się uda w tym tygodniu. Stay tuned!

PS. *annatulipanna i Daniellos* dzięki za info. Żwir pewnie kupię dla spokojnego snu a napowietrzenie kanalizy na 99% zrobię fi110 choć trochę psuje mi to koncepcję jednej ściany w łazience a kominek wychodzi dokładnie w szczycie dachu ale jakoś sobie poradzę :wink: . Aha zrobiłem też zakupy w dobrej cenie i jest już stelaż od Roca System Pro (370zł) tak że podłączenie będzie na sztywno. 

Tak wygląda owy problem. Głębokość 2,5m jak widać odkryta jest studzienka w drodze i brakuje jednej rury. Robiliśmy dwa podejścia z dość sporym wykopem niestety bez rezultatu. Woda za szybko podchodziła a ściany się obsuwały.



A tak wygląda rozwiązanie czyli owe igły. Dla potomnych jak by ktoś wam mówił "potrzebujesz 10 igieł 2 kolektory i 1 agregat" to właśnie tak to wygląda.





Po 3 godzinach pracy i hektolitrach wody oprowadzonej do mojego rowu dało się pracować w wykopie i wstawić ostatniej 3 metry rury. Weszliśmy do studni na głębokości 2,8m poniżej drogi.



Trzeba było rozkuć kręg a po wsadzeniu rury uszczelnić go. Chłopaki użyli cementu szybko wiążącego Ceresit CX5 (kurde pierwszy raz miałem z tym do czynienia, niesamowita spraw rozrabiasz a za dwie minuty beton trzeba z tym strasznie gonić)



Potem jeszcze zasypać i gotowe




Tu wnęki na rynny 





I szlamowanie (trochę się spieszyłem i wyszło tak sobie ale nie ma tragedii)



Przed



Po




No i zakupy




UFFF  tyle na ten tydzień. :smile:

----------


## the_anonim

Aha 
*Ogłoszenie* jak by ktoś z moich okolic (Pińczów) chciał kupić płyty osb na szalunki pocięte już na 30cm paski to chętnie sprzedaż po taniości. Mam tego około 60szt. Pisać na priv.





Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jolka Bobek

> *Kaizen* ja to wiem ty to wiesz ale panowie z zakładu energetycznego tego nie wiedzą a to oni to montowali. Po jednej stronie wjazdu mam słupa a po drugiej postawioną skrzynkę i żeby było śmieszniej jakoś mega dziwnie położyli kabel wchodząc w działkę a potem się wracając do skrzynki a na koniec zasypali to kamieniami i czym tylko mogli oczywiście zapominając o folii No koment. Tak to jest jak inwestora nie ma na działce.
> 
> *agb* Blacha wciąż na swoim miejscu a tak na poważnie nie zaobserwowałem żadnych zmian choć obecnie nie mam za dużo czasu żeby stać i oglądać dom z każdej strony (jutro przyjrzę się dla ciebie jak będzie widać coś to dam znać bo pewnie pytasz o "mistyczne falowanie blachy na rąbek") 
> 
> Ps. *TIP* Jak już jesteśmy przy dachu jedno spostrzeżenie. Pir słabo izoluje akustycznie plus blacha na dachu daję efekt szumu podczas deszczu. Nie jest to taki typowy dźwięk uderzenia kropli o dach raczej jest to szum. Mi nie przeszkadza a przy lekkim deszczu nawet działa usypiająco ale jak ktoś ma problem że nie zaśnie jak jest grobowa cisza powinien się dwa razy zastanowić nad taki układem.


Witam kolegę Inwestora po dłuższej nieobecnosci i od razu póki w akcji i na forum spieszę skorzystać z wiedzy i doswiadczenia w kwestii PIRa na dachu. Otóż mam dylemat bo po Twoich oraz Domku na Komarowie doniesieniach o dużej akustyce samych płyt przemyśliwuję nad dołożeniem ociupinki welny od środka. No i teraz mam zgryza bo chce też jednak miec odkryta więźbę. Jak to zrobić zeby było i dobrze i w miare tanio (podwójna warstwa desek).Czy deskowanie mokrą szalówką (która i tak bedzie potem zakryta boazerią) wchodzi w rachubę? Nie zagrzybieje mi jak zamkne to to PIRem od zewnątrz oraz chce tez od razu połozyc dachówke przed zimą (wełna byłaby oczywiscie juz w przyszłym roku). Czy w takim układzie w ogóle olac deskowanie (niby ma jednak jakies tam zalety). Czy dać dechy i olac wełnę - może przy dachówce bedzie mniej głośno?
Przy okazji wspólczuje przejść z kanalizą - gdyby cos takiego zdarzyło sie na Mazurach to założe sie, że mielibyśmy całkiem nowe jezioro bo tu nawet porządnej koparki nie można znaleźć a co dopiero igłofiltry!

----------


## Kamil_

> Membran to Dorken Delta Vitaxx plus (165g) z paskiem klejącym. Nie tania ale po prostu zajeb.....a.


Witaj!
W jednej hurtowni polecają mi właśnie tą membranę.
U mnie będzie membrana + piana natryskowa PUR - powiedz mi co Cię skłoniło do wyboru tej?
Jest coś jeszcze lepszego? Te 160g to nie za mało jak na główne jej działanie? Ty masz nakrokwiówkę więc nawet najtańsza byłaby OK...

----------


## the_anonim

Hej
*Jola Bobek* 
Z mojego doświadczenia wybrał bym opcję sam Pir i deskowanie. A zamienił bym blachę na jakąś porządną dachówę i problem w mojej opinii się rozwiążę. Pamiętaj że dźwięk się tworzy od uderzenia kropli deszczu o blachę u mnie blacha na rąbek czyli wielka połać płaskiej blachy (chyba najgorsze rozwiązanie jeśli chodzi o przenoszenie dźwięków). Dachówka powinna załatwić sprawę. A po drugie jestem zwolennikiem prostych rozwiązań jak Pir to nie wełna jak wełna to nie Pir. :wink: 

*Kamil_*
Polecali mi ją w hurtownia jako produkt z wysokiej półki za "jeszcze normalne pieniądze". Te 160g to niby nie mało ale są membrany co mają i 240g z tym że waga to nie wszystko tu jak dobrze pamiętam mamy 3 warstwy plus warstwa zbrojąca i to ta ostania powoduje że membrana jest trudna do zniszczenia trzeba się postarać żeby zrobić dziurę a to ważna cecha.  :yes: 



Z placu boju, elektryk działał zeszczy tydzień tak że 90% tego tematu powinno być zrobione(fotki wieczorem). Ja miałem krótki urlop więc nic nie dłubałem. A "fachowiec" od tynków mnie wystawił :mad:  dziś spotkanie z drugim zobaczymy..... .

----------


## agb

A zauważyłeś u siebie wewnątrz duży hałas podczas deszczu?

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Anonim już to chyba pisał wcześniej - słychać lekki szum, ale to jemu nie przeszkadza. Jeśli pomyliłem dzienniki, to sorry  :wink:

----------


## the_anonim

> A zauważyłeś u siebie wewnątrz duży hałas podczas deszczu?


Post #473

Czy hałas jest duży to zależy od intensywności deszczu, byłem raz w domu gdy było oberwanie chmury wtedy hałas jest duży. Tak jak pisałem winowajcą jest blacha, Pir po prostu słabo izoluje dźwięk to wszystko.

----------


## Jolka Bobek

[QUOTE=the_anonim;7706352]Hej
*Jola Bobek* 
Z mojego doświadczenia wybrał bym opcję sam Pir i deskowanie. A zamienił bym blachę na jakąś porządną dachówę i problem w mojej opinii się rozwiążę. Pamiętaj że dźwięk się tworzy od uderzenia kropli deszczu o blachę u mnie blacha na rąbek czyli wielka połać płaskiej blachy (chyba najgorsze rozwiązanie jeśli chodzi o przenoszenie dźwięków). Dachówka powinna załatwić sprawę. A po drugie jestem zwolennikiem prostych rozwiązań jak Pir to nie wełna jak wełna to nie Pir. :wink: 

Hej,
tak właśnie zrobię. Będzie dachówka.
A przy okazji - zastosowałeś pomiedzy dechy a PIR membrane alu. Jaki był powód? Przecież płyta ma już  okładzinę z aluminium. Na filmiku instruktażowym 
 w necie nie było mowy o takiej warstwie i w sumie nie wiem czy nie darować jej sobie.

----------


## the_anonim

> A przy okazji - zastosowałeś pomiedzy dechy a PIR membrane alu. Jaki był powód? Przecież płyta ma już  okładzinę z aluminium.


Dodatkową warstwę paro izolacji polecił mi człowiek od więźby (buduje domy pasywne) dokładnie zwrócił mi uwagę na połączenie izolacji dachu z izolacją ściany (okolice murłaty) jako słaby punkt jeśli chodzi o paroszczelność. Osobiście teraz zrezygnował bym z foli (sztuka dla sztuki) poza właśnie tym fragmentem zrobił bym tylko jedno pasmo na dole i miał bym taki sam efekt jak teraz . Jak masz okapy w dachu to łatwo uszczelnisz połączenie Pir-u ze stryro i nie musisz się tym martwić. :wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## the_anonim

*Elektryka*

Dziś zaskoczenie na budowie bo się okazało że chłopaki się zawzięli pod moją nieobecność i skończyli dłubać z kablami. Temat całkowicie mi obcy tak że bez komentarza z mojej strony. Jestem happy kolejny klocuszek do układanki skończony.

Fotki











Do oświetlenia zdecydowałem się na czarne kable tak że dane są tu tzw. "kable ziemne" (dla mnie po prostu grubsza izolacja i ładne okrągłe :yes: ) 



Rozdzielnia  (wiem że mam podlicznik do PC i jakieś dwa wariaty do oświetlenia i PC aby hulały jak by fazy nie było czy coś :big tongue:  reszta mi nieznana :big lol: )











Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kamil_

Co do elektryki to z poszyciem skrzynki się nie postarali oraz mogli dać więcej różnicówek...

A co oni mieli za krótkie przewody, że widzę jakieś łączenia na wago w środku?

----------


## Kaizen

Ile ta PC ma ciągnąć prądu maksymalnie (pewnie jak odpali grzałki)? Bo ten automatyczny przełącznik faz to max 16A. Najprawdopodobniej to będzie za mało dla PC.




> 


Atrapa zabezpieczenia. A druga rzecz, to jaki masz układ sieci? 

Bo to zabezpieczenie na N nie ma sensu w większości przypadków - bo standard teraz to TN-C, gdzie dostajesz od ZE trzy przewody fazowe i czwarty PEN (w jednym kablu neutralny i ochronny). W domu uziemiasz PENa, a potem rozdzielasz.
Celem ochronnika jest puszczenie do ziemi prądu, gdy napięcie wzrośnie ponad normę. Czyli nie przewodzi, jak wszystko w normie, a jak ją przekracza to przewodzi. I dla N to nie ma sensu, bo N jest na trwale połączony z uziemieniem.


Gdzie masz uziom, i jak jest połączony z PENem?

Paproki też (jak dobrze widzę na fotkach) linkę bez zaciśnięcia tulei powsadzali w aparaty. Tak się nie robi, bo takie połączenie może się poluzować. Najpierw zaciskarka, tuleja i dopiero do aparatu.

Dwie różnicówki na wszystko? Słabo. Cokolwiek zeświruje, to masz wywaloną różnicówkę i ciemności wszędzie i lodówkę rozmrożoną.

Czy dobrze widzę, wiele kabelków w jednej dziurce różnicówki i w przełączniku faz? Tak też się nie robi. Od tego są bloki rozdzielcze i szyny. W ostateczności złączki których sporo masz. Tylko czemu tylko podwójne? Kable obcięli za krótko i sztukowali?

Z rozłącznika wychodzą trzy kabelki tego samego koloru, i to żółto-zielone? Masakra.

Generalnie słabo.


A swoją drogą, to żeby porządnie zrobić bez fajerwerków, to rozdzielnia powinna być ze 2x większa, a z fajerwerkami to ze 4x.

----------


## walec7_7

Dobrze że kolejny etap do przodu  :smile:  Co do rozdzielnicy, mogło być lepiej ale nie każdy chce mieć fajerwerki  :big tongue:

----------


## the_anonim

Hej
Dzięki Panowie za odzew w sprawie rozdzielni, poczytałem wasze "ale" mojemu elektrykowi ogólnie nie wiele z tego co mi tłumaczył zrozumiałem bo to nie moje klimaty ale mówi że wszystko ok i nie mam się co martwić, co do różnicówek z tego co wiem jedna jest dla PC a druga dla reszty (chyba). 



> Ile ta PC ma ciągnąć prądu maksymalnie (pewnie jak odpali grzałki)? Bo ten automatyczny przełącznik faz to max 16A. Najprawdopodobniej to będzie za mało dla PC.


PC 5kW plus grzałki 3kW (jak dobrze pamiętam). Elektryk pytał mnie przed instalacją o to samo więc chyba dobrze dobrane wszystko.

Ogólnie ufam człowiekowi i wiem że nie robił nic na odwal a fajerwerków nie ma bo od razu informował mnie że będzie zrobione dobrze ale tak żeby nie bolało bardzo po kieszeni (czyli tak jak chciałem).  Czas pokaże :wink: 

Z PLACU BOJU

*Fundament pod PC*

Zrobiony po podpatrzeniu u *Ucia*
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7600687

Zrobiłem z pozostałości po szalunkach z wieńca dwie skrzynie 50x100cm (30cm i 25cm głębokość) plus jakieś zbrojenie z pozostałości jakie miałem no i rura fi 160 podziurawiona wkopana najgłębiej jak się dało (pewnie z 1,2m)

Pierwsza skrzynia (30cm)




Druga skrzynia (25cm)  postawiona na pierwszej wydała mi się strasznie nudna więc dodałem deseczki zwężające ku górze. Przy zalewaniu po prostu postawiłem ciężkie kamienie na niej żeby żeby beton jej nie podnosił, na koniec szpilki z dużymi podkładkami (rozstaw 62x36cm) i grawer :big lol: . 





Niby takie maleństwo za zeszło mi pół dnia i 5 betoniarek weszło.

Efekt na drugi dzień. Górna skrzynia rozszalowana dolna zostaje tam na wieki.





Drugi temat:

*Drenaż*

Przyszły gadżety do drenażu. Trochę postudiowałem temat bo strasznie mi było nie po drodze wydawać kasę na żwir a spać chciałem spokojnie. Odpowiedzią były rury z otuliną *Typar SF 44* które zasypuje się rodzimym gruntem. Trochę na początku nie chciałem wierzyć facetowi który to sprzedaje więc znalazłem kartę techniczną i faktycznie wszystko się zgadza nawet tłustym drukiem napisane jest aby nie używać żwiru. No to git możemy działać!

W sobotę wpadł koparkowy ze swoim maleństwem i załatwiliśmy sprawę (6 godzin). Ja i teść(wielkie dzięki)ustawialiśmy spadek według niwelatora a koparkowy robił swoje. Drenaż układany ze spadkiem 2% (jest to min. zalecany przy tych rurach). Studzienka rewizyjna w najwyższym punkcie i zbiorcza z kinetą przelotową z najniższym. Na dzień dzisiejszy jeszcze nie wiem jak będę kończył drenaż muszę sprawdzić spadki na działce, chciał bym rozsączać wodę po powierzchni w niższej części działki jak to sięnie uda będę zmuszony zrobić jakiś zbiornik w ziemi wysypany żwirem. Się zobaczy :wink: . Przy okazji wrzuciłem bednarkę pod drenaż(10m) i częściowo kabel pod domofon (bo zapomniałem wcześniej).

Fotek nie za wiele bo czasu nie było może jutro coś popstrykam to wrzucę. 

Rury (2x50m poszło 70m) plus studzienka zbiorcza Fi 315.









Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jabolek

Skąd zamawiałeś towar na drenaż?  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> PC 5kW plus grzałki 3kW (jak dobrze pamiętam). Elektryk pytał mnie przed instalacją o to samo więc chyba dobrze dobrane wszystko.
> 
> Ogólnie ufam człowiekowi


Zaufanie dobra rzecz. Wiesz, co jeszcze lepsze?
Tutaj masz opis tego przełącznika. 16A max. Nawet x240V i bez cos daje to 3,8kW. Jeżeli spężarka pobiera 5kW, to nie udźwignie.

----------


## agb

Skoro PC ma 5kW, to jak sprężarka może tyle pobierać?  :Confused:  Panasonic dla PC 5kW dla sprężarki podaje zabezpieczenie właśnie 16A.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Skoro PC ma 5kW, to jak sprężarka może tyle pobierać?  Panasonic dla PC 5kW dla sprężarki podaje zabezpieczenie właśnie 16A.


Jeżeli PC 5kW, załóżmy średni COP 4, to sprężarka będzie pobierać 1,25kW, załóżmy dla bezpieczeństwa neich to bedzie 1,5kW+ grzałka 3kW to mamy 4,5kW więc to wychodzi max pobór prądu jakieś 19A - więc trochę kicha....

----------


## Tern

> co do różnicówek z tego co wiem jedna jest dla PC a druga dla reszty (chyba).


Ja tam za dobrze się nie znam, ale z tego by wynikało, że cokolwiek się w domu podzieje, zafunduje ciemność w całym domu. Bo że nie wywali pompy, to fajnie. A lodówka? Router/NAS/Alarm?

----------


## agb

> Jeżeli PC 5kW, załóżmy średni COP 4, to sprężarka będzie pobierać 1,25kW, załóżmy dla bezpieczeństwa neich to bedzie 1,5kW+ grzałka 3kW to mamy 4,5kW więc to wychodzi max pobór prądu jakieś 19A - więc trochę kicha....


Ale na grzałkę to chyba osobne zabezpieczenie? Panasonic podaje osobno zabezpieczenie i przekrój kabla dla grzałki.

----------


## Kaizen

> Jeżeli PC 5kW, załóżmy średni COP 4, to sprężarka będzie pobierać 1,25kW


To nie działa tak. Może przy COP 2,0 brać 2,5kW. Do tego nominalna moc jest mniejsza od maksymalnej. Dla przykładu moja klima o nominalnej mocy 3,5kW ma moc maksymalną 4,0kW a realnie przez dłuższy czas potrafi brać 1700W. A nie wiem, jaki potrafi prąd maksymalny pobrać.
To trzeba sprawdzić w dokumentacji, bo liczenie potrafi wyprowadzić na manowce, jeżeli te 5kW to nie maksymalny pobór mocy.

----------


## the_anonim

> Skąd zamawiałeś towar na drenaż?


https://allegro.pl/rura-drenarska-dr...004365152.html

Tu masz link do rur i innych gadżetów.
Ale kontaktuj się z P. Ryszardem tel. 508287303 przed zakupem to ci załatwi tani transport bo z tym jest problem, przez all.. każda rura to osobna paleta (~70zł). Do mnie przyszły trzy paczki ale w cenie jednej :wink: 




> Jeżeli PC 5kW, załóżmy średni COP 4, to sprężarka będzie pobierać 1,25kW, załóżmy dla bezpieczeństwa neich to bedzie 1,5kW+ grzałka 3kW to mamy 4,5kW więc to wychodzi max pobór prądu jakieś 19A - więc trochę kicha....


Według danych Panasonica zabezpieczenie na PC5kW to 15A więc chyba jest git.




> Ja tam za dobrze się nie znam, ale z tego by wynikało, że cokolwiek się w domu podzieje, zafunduje ciemność w całym domu. Bo że nie wywali pompy, to fajnie. A lodówka? Router/NAS/Alarm?


Witaj *Tern*
Po to mam dwa te przełączniki. Priorytetowo jest światło w domu i PC, reszta nasz nie interesuje :wink: .

----------


## Kaizen

> Po to mam dwa te przełączniki. Priorytetowo jest światło w domu i PC, reszta nasz nie interesuje.


Mi kiedyś ześwirował termostat w małym bojlerku. Wywalał różnicówkę co ciekawe przy wyłączaniu i nie za każdym razem, tylko z raz na kilka dni. Jak masz jedną różnicówkę, to raz, że trudno to namierzyć. Dwa, przez ten czas gaśnie Ci lodówka, alarm, net, światło itd. IMO lodówka jest najbardziej priorytetowa - nawet bardziej niż alarm (który ma swoje zasilanie awaryjne) czy PC.

I mowa nie o przełącznikach, a o różnicówkach.
Co do przełączników - mam jeden taki. I spotkałem się z opinią, że są zbędne, bo sytuacje, gdy jedna faza trzyma parametry a inna nie są niespotykane. Więc albo nie masz prądu wcale, albo na każdej fazie.

----------


## agb

Ten przełącznik ma działać również gdy nie ma fazy wcale. Poza tym czujniki asymetrii faz można do śmietnika wyrzucić, bo ekspert od wszystkiego mówi, że te nie występują  :big grin:

----------


## the_anonim

*Kaizen* dzięki za info zobaczymy jak będzie to chodziło po zamieszkaniu ja nie jestem tak przewrażliwiony. Myślę że rozbudowa rozdzielni to nie problem w razie W (czego bym nie chciał) bo budżet już przekroczony :wink: 




> Ten przełącznik ma działać również gdy nie ma fazy wcale. Poza tym czujniki asymetrii faz można do śmietnika wyrzucić, bo ekspert od wszystkiego mówi, że te nie występują


Hehe tylko nie kłóćcie się u mnie w wątku o elektryce bo i tak nic nie zrozumiem a nie chce mi się tego uczyć. Ufam że jest dobrze a jak będzie coś źle to wpadnie mój elektryk na piwko do mnie i poprawi wszystko. :yes:

----------


## Daniellos_

No fundament elegancki. Moje stopy z bloczków wyglądają przy tym tak amatorsko. Anonim znów.mnie zawstydził  :wink: 

Jeszcze słowo na temat podłączania PC. Nie mam Panasonica, ale przypuszczam że jest tak samo. Moja PC pomimo, że jednofazowa to ma wydzielone zasilanie dla jednostki zewn., grzałek i sprężarki z resztą jednostki wewnętrznej. Czyli pomimo, że 1F to mogłem ją podpiąć pod 3 fazy. Każda z 16A wyłącznikiem.

----------


## the_anonim

*Daniellos_*   :wink: 

*Odwodnienie rynien*

Prace ziemne ciąg dalszy. Zrobiłem odwodnienie rynien z przodu działki (tył po wyrównaniu działki) dwa spusty wpuściłem do studni którą posiadam na przodzie działki ma służyć do podlewania ogrodu w przyszłości. Niestety nie starczyło czasu podczas kopania drenażu na koparkę więc musiałem pomachać łopatą w tym tygodniu (opalenizna gratis :big grin: ). 

Jeden spust (w tle widać studnię do której trafi deszczówka)



Drugi spust od wejścia do domu (w tle studzienka górna od drenażu). Poza czyszczakiem musiałem dokupić redukcję z rur kwadratowych na okrągłe.



Rury (Fi 110) spotykają się i potem już jedną do studni








Kilka fotek jeszcze z drenażu
Górna studzienka to odpad ze studzienki kanalizacyjnej w najwyższym punkcie po prostu nałożona na rurę tak aby podejrzeć sobie czy wszystko jest ok z drenażem.



Dolna w najniższym punkcie z kinetą przelotową, rury od drenażu się spotykają przed nią a ze studzienki już wychodzi rura kanalizacyjna Fi160. Na razie nie wiem gdzie będę odprowadzał wodę bo miała być rura wyciągnięta na koniec działki po powierzchni ale chyba jestem za głęboko i coś czuję że skończy się na kopaniu jakiegoś dołu ze żwirem aby to rozsączać. 



Pozdrawiam zaglądających :hug:

----------


## aiki

Dzięki za pozdrowienia.

----------


## karster

> Dzięki za pozdrowienia.


Ja również  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Wiatrownice instalowanie od góry (wszystko na odwrót  :smile: )

Hej,
a jak potem ukryłeś te wiatrownice pod deskowaniem? Na zdjęciach po odeskowaniu dachu ich nie widać - czary mary jakieś?

----------


## the_anonim

> Wiatrownice instalowanie od góry (wszystko na odwrót )
> 
> Hej,
> a jak potem ukryłeś te wiatrownice pod deskowaniem? Na zdjęciach po odeskowaniu dachu ich nie widać - czary mary jakieś?


Hej
Myślałem i myślałem o co chodzi i już wiem. Te wiatrownice służą do tego aby krokwie się nie przewróciły i stały równo w momencie instalacji więźby.  Gdy zacząłem robić pełne deskowanie ono przejęło tą funkcje i wiatrownice zostały zdemontowane. 


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jolka Bobek

> Hej
> Myślałem i myślałem o co chodzi i już wiem. Te wiatrownice służą do tego aby krokwie się nie przewróciły i stały równo w momencie instalacji więźby.  Gdy zacząłem robić pełne deskowanie ono przejęło tą funkcje i wiatrownice zostały zdemontowane. 
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Dzięki, rzeczywiscie troche wyskoczyłam jak diabeł z pudełka z tym pytaniem o dach. Ty już na zupełnie innym etapie a ja właśnie rozgryzam kwestie dachowe no i wróciłam do Twojego DB bo to dla mnie po prostu skarbnica wiedzy, mimo, że nie jestem samorobem. Ale na nauke nigdy za późno no i też dzięki temu pewniej sie czuję jak z wykonawcami rozmawiam. A oni też troche inaczej na człowieka patrzą jak widzą, że nie całkiem zielony.
To powodzenia przy kolejnych etapach, Teraz pewnie tynki jak już na zewnątrz ogarniesz. Fajnie i szybko to idzie i to pomimo dłuższej przerwy. Tylko patrzeć jak rabatki będą :roll eyes:

----------


## the_anonim

Siemandero 

Melduję się z poczynaniami.

Taka parka zawitała do mojego pomieszczenia tech.



Płytka 30x60 jak przystało na samoroba II gatunek (żeby nie było za łatwo hehe  :big grin: ) 





Pomalutku pcham temat płytek bo chcę wszystko rozplanować dobrze żeby potem połowa instalacji elektrycznej nie szła po wierzchu  (reku, PC,zasobnik i milion innych gratów). Czy się uda??? Wątpię ale najważniejsze podobno są chęci :tongue: .

Sobota strzeliła na takich igraszkach z żoną:







A w poniedziałek zawitała taka maszynka 



I dwóch Panów w bieli zaczęło działać.



Dziś szybka wizja wieczorem i największa sypialnia gotowa (fotek brak) :big tongue: . Co zwiastuje że do piątku robota będzie skończona. Z ciekawostek bez tynku zostanie łazienka i cały salon na razie :wink: .

----------


## agb

A tynk jaki?

----------


## the_anonim

Poza powyższym dużo czasu obecnie schodzi na logistyce pod tytułem: co?, jak?, za ile?, czemu tak drogo?, jak to zrobić żeby było dobrze? itp.

Podpisana została umowa z wojewódzkim funduszem ochrony środowiska na dofinansowanie PC i rekuperatora (projekt Aura) co spowoduje iż w tym tygodniu pojawi się rekuperator *Samsung AN026JSKLKN* (prawda że cudowna nazwa, marketingowcy się postarali :big grin: ) *i w związku z tym mam parę pytań*

1. Czy zamiast rur spiro + ocieplenie z wełny i foli jako rur do czerpni i wyrzutni zastosować tzw. łupki styropianowe dobrze sklejone (w moim przypadku Fi160 czyli 4cm izolacji EPS 200 Hydro) 



Czerpnię planuję 1,5m po prostej i owe łupki łączyły by się bezpośrednio z reku. Podobna sytuacja z wyrzutnią też około 1,5m tyle że wychodzić będzie przez dach płaski czyli trzeba by ładnie wyrzeźbić kolanko pod kątem 90* i mam gotowe przewody w dodatku super zaizolowane 4cm styro.

Pomysł dobry czy do bani? Robił już ktoś tak? 

2. Nie wiem czy jest sens się martwić roszeniem rur od czerpni i wyrzutni? Zwłaszcza że rekuperator jest z wymiennikiem entalpicznym i tej wilgoci powinno być mniej w wyrzutni niż przy klasycznym reku.

3. Rury od reku do skrzynek rozdzielczych. Czy stosować tu zwykłe przewody elastyczne czy raczej spiro i czy powinny też być zaizolowane?


Poza rekuperatorem pewnie na początku przyszłego pojawi się też*PC czyli Panasonic 5kW o równie cudownej nazwie jak reku czyli KIT WC05H3E5. *Ciekawostka*, czy instalator też wam zwrócił uwagę aby jednostka zew. i wew. była minimum od siebie oddalona na 3m aby nie było jakiegoś problemu z olejem przy starcie pompy(czy coś w ten deseń)?




> A tynk jaki?


*Kreisel 651L* chłopaki tylko takim pracują i nawet nie chcieli słyszeć o innym. Sprawa była prosta jak chcę pod malowanie to tylko ten bo uczciwie się przyznali że Zetą (Nida) którą chciałem nie umieją tak wyprowadzić tynku. Zawsze będą poprawki i kończy się to gładzią której ja nie chcę. Termin im pasował bo ktoś z kolejki wyskoczył mi też tak że będzie tynk lekki :tongue: . Życie :cool:

----------


## agb

Co prawda od starszych modeli, ale pewnie aktualne






> *Kreisel 651L* chłopaki tylko takim pracują i nawet nie chcieli słyszeć o innym. Sprawa była prosta jak chcę pod malowanie to tylko ten bo uczciwie się przyznali że Zetą (Nida) którą chciałem nie umieją tak wyprowadzić tynku. Zawsze będą poprawki i kończy się to gładzią której ja nie chcę. Termin im pasował bo ktoś z kolejki wyskoczył mi też tak że będzie tynk lekki. Życie


Ważne, że gips. Miałem CW robić, ale za długo bym musiał na tynkarza czekać i chyba też w gipsowe pójdę  :big grin:

----------


## fighter1983

no brawo Ty.. a elewacja w czarnej pogrzebanej. 
tak btw gdzies tam na zdjeciach 2 strony temu cos Ci brzydko strzelilo na siatce z klejem.. nie podobuje mnie sie to .. wez no tam zajrzyj co tam sie stalo, w sensie rozkuj kawalek i pokaz co tam jest bo chyba zakladu siatki brak ...

----------


## the_anonim

*agb* dzięki czyli wszystko się zgadza.

*fighter* Witam Cię miło u siebie jak zawsze.  A wiesz że nie w czarnej d..... Tynk wybrany na 99% (nie Carbon) ale nie powiem co :big tongue:  (żona wybierała). Położę zrobię zdjęcia i jeszcze na koniec Cię namówię żebyś go sprzedawał  :big lol:  tylko na razie nie wiem kiedy bo kasa kasa kasa.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## the_anonim

> tak btw gdzies tam na zdjeciach 2 strony temu cos Ci brzydko strzelilo na siatce z klejem.. nie podobuje mnie sie to .. wez no tam zajrzyj co tam sie stalo, w sensie rozkuj kawalek i pokaz co tam jest bo chyba zakladu siatki brak ...


Gdzie? Który nr posta i które zdjęcie?

----------


## fighter1983

a czemu to uciekamy od systemu? cos nie tak? Ty lepiej sie przyznaj co wybrales a nie robisz jakies wielkie tajemnice  :big tongue:  i z czystej ciekawosci dlaczego  :tongue:  bo jak to tylko kwestia koloru to zdajesz sobie sprawe ze to nie ma znaczenia z jakiego wzornika korzystasz.

----------


## fighter1983

> Gdzie? Który nr posta i które zdjęcie?


#489 
dwa miejsca:
1) po lewej od wneki 
2) zdjecie z daleka: na gorze po prawej
no chyba ze to nie rysa a cien z niedokladnie polozonego kleju

a namowic nie wiem czy mnie namowisz, pytanie czy to na co chcesz mnie namowic nie jest tym co ja juz pare lat temu definitywnie wykreslilem z mojej oferty ze wzgledu na nie spelnienie moich wymagan jakosciowych  :big tongue:

----------


## the_anonim

Hehe wiedziałem że Cię ciekawość zje. Z tego co wiem Caparol ma się bardzo dobrze i nic mu nie dolega. A idziemy w ten tynk kwarcowy o którym kiedyś rozmawialiśmy(Guardi czyli Lakma). A czemu? Jest parę powodów na pewno nie dlatego ze Caparol jest be bo nie jest. Główny to jednak efekt wizualny, czyli czysta biel z dodatkiem srebrnej miki  robi robotę :yes: (wiem wiem można tak z innymi tynkami). Dwa to jednak tynk kwarcowy więc powinien być trwały, trzy to cena bardzo przystępna, cztery nakładany tylko maszynowo (biorąc tynk dostanę sprzęt za free), pięć w Kielcach wszystkie nowe bloki jadą tylko tym tynkiem i prezentują się bardzo dobrze. No i tak jak wspominałem Żona zadecydowała że ten i kropla :big tongue: .

Ps. No i przez to że jest nakładany maszynowo wygląda zdecydowanie lepiej niż klasyczny, trudno mi to wytłumaczyć (trzeba samemu zobaczyć i ocenić)

----------


## the_anonim

> #489 
> dwa miejsca:
> 1) po lewej od wneki 
> 2) zdjecie z daleka: na gorze po prawej
> no chyba ze to nie rysa a cien z niedokladnie polozonego kleju


Nie nie tam wszystko gra. Ogólnie trzeba pochwalić Caparola elewacja już trochę*stoi niezabezpieczona nawet gruntem słonko jej nie oszczędza i nie mam żadnych pajączków rys itp. Jedynie w jednym narożniku przy dachu płaskim gdzie woda się leje bo nie mam tam obróbki dachu i rynny klej dostał od wody i pewnie lodu w zimie. Tam trzeba poprawić.

----------


## fighter1983

> Hehe wiedziałem że Cię ciekawość zje. Z tego co wiem Caparol ma się bardzo dobrze i nic mu nie dolega. A idziemy w ten tynk kwarcowy o którym kiedyś rozmawialiśmy(Guardi czyli Lakma). A czemu? Jest parę powodów na pewno nie dlatego ze Caparol jest be bo nie jest. Główny to jednak efekt wizualny, czyli czysta biel z dodatkiem srebrnej miki  robi robotę(wiem wiem można tak z innymi tynkami). Dwa to jednak tynk kwarcowy więc powinien być trwały, trzy to cena bardzo przystępna, cztery nakładany tylko maszynowo (biorąc tynk dostanę sprzęt za free), pięć w Kielcach wszystkie nowe bloki jadą tylko tym tynkiem i prezentują się bardzo dobrze. No i tak jak wspominałem Żona zadecydowała że ten i kropla.
> 
> Ps. No i przez to że jest nakładany maszynowo wygląda zdecydowanie lepiej niż klasyczny, trudno mi to wytłumaczyć (trzeba samemu zobaczyć i ocenić)


jest to argument , ale dla Ciebie a nie dla mnie. Dla Ciebie a raczej dla zony efekt "tu i teraz" czyli wyzszosc estetyki nad wszystkim innym zaraz po wykonaniu jest najwazniejsza. Dla Ciebie jak cos "nie pyknie" to sobie naprawisz, albo polubisz, albo naprawisz tak zeby polubic. 
ja musze rozpatrywac to niestety inaczej, na 1000 moich realizacji/sprzedazy zdarzy sie 1 niefartowna, gdzie cos pojdzie nie tak, a wtedy musze miec mozliwosc skoczenia do gardla producentowi, bez wzgledu jak sie bedzie nazywac, w obronie klienta, wykonawcy, czy w koncu wlasnego tematu wykonawczego. ale zeby to zrobic musze miec rozwiazanie systemowe, to po pierwsze. po drugie musze znac je na wylot, po trzecie firma musi miec rozsadna polityke. 
5 lat trwala obserwacja greinplastu zanim wprowadzilem ja do obrotu ... i tak jest ze wszystkim. teraz doslownie pare dni temu oddalem elewacje w 1.0 mm silikonowym, producenta ktory nie ma systemu w PL, jestem zachwycony tynkiem, ale nie ma systemu... i to powoduje ze dla mnie nie moze istniec. (temat wzialem jako podwykonawca, z materialem powierzonym) 

wiec lakma z tym rozwiazaniem - nie wykluczam, ale nawet jezeli to nie predko, i dopiero jak przekopie sie przez wszystkie za i przeciw

----------


## karster

Fajne te płytki w kotłowni, me gusta. Z tym, ze ja chcę je jakoś dodatkowo urozmaicic i dodać np co drugi kafel na jakiejś wysokosci np zielony czy inny kolor. Taki drobny akcent.

Dotacje, hmmm tez bym chciał. Czyste powietrze- chyba lepsza sprawa bo to nie pozyczka a dotacja tyle ze na nowy dom tylko PC. Ktoś cos juz z tym działal?

Fighter, pytałes klienta o ten agregat do malowania?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## the_anonim

> Fajne te płytki w kotłowni, me gusta. Z tym, ze ja chcę je jakoś dodatkowo urozmaicic i dodać np co drugi kafel na jakiejś wysokosci np zielony czy inny kolor. Taki drobny akcent.


Gusta żony (i moje też) ale muszę uważać żeby za dużo betonu w domu nie było bo już mi mówiła że łazienkę też by w takich barwach widziała. Z tym że ja mam zboczenie odnośnie rozmiaru płytek i do łazienki pewnie będą dużo większe. A co do urozmaicenia teraz są fajne listwy szklane lustrzane ipt i na pewno dobrze to się komponuje, ale na razie to pomieszczenie tech więc szaleć tam nie będziemy :wink: 




> Dotacje, hmmm tez bym chciał. Czyste powietrze- chyba lepsza sprawa bo to nie pozyczka a dotacja tyle ze na nowy dom tylko PC. Ktoś cos juz z tym działal?


Aura jest spoko 20% umorzenia i kredyt 100% oprocentowanie 3% w skali rocznej, i nie wtrącają się odnośnie tego co chcesz zamontować. Przynosisz fakturę a oni ją płacą bez gadania.

O "czyste powietrze" pytałem, tak jak u mnie to lipa, nowy dom pompa już jest w rachubę wchodzi tylko kredyt na PV (oprocentowanie na poziomie Wibor czyli ~1,5/2%) Jak bym miał kasę to przy Aurze już bym się o PV starał i miał bym na takich samych warunkach jak PC czy reku (20% umorzenia) ale myślę że na PV trzeba jeszcze poczekać z 2/3 lata żeby ceny się ustabilizowały.

Pozdrawiam

*PS*
Przypominam o pytaniach z postu #524 to obecnie sprawa priorytetowa.

----------


## zolw82

witaj, dobrze że wróciłeś z obczyzny i znów raczysz nas swoim samoróbstwem,
 szukałem chwile info na temat projektu Aura i wygląda na to, że tylko w twoim województwie on obowiązuje, nad czym ubolewam bo również będę miał rekuperację i PC. 
powiedz mi dlaczego wybrałeś reku samsunga ?

----------


## sebcioc55

Anonin jak najbardziej możesz robić do reku rury z czegoś twardego nie stalowego  :wink:  Takie rury systemowe sprzedaje zehnder za bardzo dużo $$  :wink:  wyglądają mega estetycznie  dodatkowo wygłuszają wszystko, można je zostawiać na wierzchu. Nazywa się to comfopipe i wygląda tak:



Więc jak możesz zrobić coś podobnego za dużo mniejsza kasę to zrób. Tylko ja bym te wszystkie kształtki skleił jakimś dobrym klejem, żeby było szczelnie zarówno dla powietrza jak i dla wody.

Tutaj wersja jeszcze droższa ale i podobno lepsza.

----------


## zolw82

A może w te styropianowe kształtki wsadzic rurę kanilizacyjną ?

----------


## the_anonim

> szukałem chwile info na temat projektu Aura i wygląda na to, że tylko w twoim województwie on obowiązuje, nad czym ubolewam bo również będę miał rekuperację i PC.


Projekt na pewno ogólno polski, może się inaczej nazywać, z tego co kojarzę to PaRa albo Cobra_ też korzystał a i Kaszpir chyba też. Możliwe że go nie przedłużyli na 2019. Bo już ma z 3 lata na pewno (zaczynali z dofinansowaniem 30% potem 25% i 20%)




> powiedz mi dlaczego wybrałeś reku samsunga ?


Hmmm. Standardowo na początku brałem pod uwagę Teslę ale im więcej o niej czytałem to mi się jej odechciewało no i cena cały czas rosła. Zacząłem od zera szukanie czegoś dla mnie i tak trafiłem na reku entalpiczny a potem po nitce do kłębka i trafiłem na Samsunga. Poczytaj specyfikację, fajny reku dobre parametry, chyba najcichszy na rynku, entalpia, filtry takie jak używają na salach operacyjnych, możliwość montażu jonizatora do zwalczania wirusów itp (~350zł), prosty sterownik bez wodotrysków no i firma znana dość ceniona na rynku. A jak dodasz do tego cenę z trójką z przodu to wypisz wymaluj rekuperator dla mnie. :yes: 

*Seba*
DZIĘKI. Wiedziałem że ten pomysł tak po prostu mi się nie urodził w głowie tylko gdzieś już to widziałem. Teraz kojarzę że kiedyś trafiłem na Zehnder-a i nawet miałem te kształtki w rękach :sleep: . Cena u nich kosmos, więc u mnie będzie anonimowe comfopipe :big grin:  





> A może w te styropianowe kształtki wsadzic rurę kanilizacyjną ?


Ale po co? Kształtki styro robią za rury.

----------


## zolw82

Rury byly by szczelne a styropian robiłoby za izolację cos na kształt rur spiro ocieplanych. A co do ceny reku to gdzie kupuje się je w takiej cenie z 3 z przodu ?

----------


## the_anonim

> A co do ceny reku to gdzie kupuje się je w takiej cenie z 3 z przodu ?


W internetach plus trzeba trochę z ludźmi pogadać. Jak przyjdzie, zamontuje i wszystko będzie ok na pewno dam namiary zainteresowanym na dzień dzisiejszy tyle.

----------


## zolw82

Ok, tyle mi wystarczy, juz raz wpłynąłeś na mój wybór, to chętnie skorzystam z twojego doświadczenia w przekopywaniu internetów.

----------


## karster

Nie powinno się używać rur kanalizacyjnych do wentylacji (na pewno nie do części nawiewnej) chcesz oszczędzać (ile? jakieś grosze) na zdrowiu? Wdychać ewentualne pary cholera wie jakich plastików? Wielu instalatorów z dużym doświadczeniem najchętniej dokonało by samosądu na ludziach, którzy kładą sobie np GWC z kanalizacji a tu pomysł padł na dystrybucję powietrza rurami do gówna?! Te kształtki styropianowe/ piankowe wody nie przepuszczą a poza tym, skąd ona tam miała by się znaleźć?  :popcorn: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## zolw82

> Nie powinno się używać rur kanalizacyjnych do wentylacji (na pewno nie do części nawiewnej) chcesz oszczędzać (ile? jakieś grosze) na zdrowiu? Wdychać ewentualne pary cholera wie jakich plastików? Wielu instalatorów z dużym doświadczeniem najchętniej dokonało by samosądu na ludziach, którzy kładą sobie np GWC z kanalizacji a tu pomysł padł na dystrybucję powietrza rurami do gówna?! Te kształtki styropianowe/ piankowe wody nie przepuszczą a poza tym, skąd ona tam miała by się znaleźć? 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Ok, ale czy wiemy z czego są zrobione te ksztalki styropianowe ? Pewnie tez nie mają aprobaty do użycia w celach wentylacyjnych. Nie bede sie wymądrzać ale uszczelnianie rur spiro przez ekipy byle jakim najtańszym silikonem jest napewno zdrowe ?

----------


## Regius

> Nie bede sie wymądrzać ale uszczelnianie rur spiro przez ekipy byle jakim najtańszym silikonem jest napewno zdrowe ?


Przepraszam że dorzucam swoje 3 grosze ... nie chciałbym się wymądrzać, ale wydaje mi się, że rury spiro uszczelnia się taśmą, albo stosuje się łączniki z uszczelkami, natomiast ta izolacja ze styro, którą pokazał Anonim, to chyba dedykowana do kanałów gładkich z ABS (ale wydaje mi się, że tutaj Bartek, albo Wariat powinni się wypowiedzieć).

----------


## Regius

> W internetach plus trzeba trochę z ludźmi pogadać. Jak przyjdzie, zamontuje i wszystko będzie ok na pewno dam namiary zainteresowanym na dzień dzisiejszy tyle.


Cena bardzo fajna ... ja na razie na tajle do mojego reku wydałem tyle, że też trójka z przodu się powoli robi (wentylatory EC, wymiennik entalpiczny, sztucery, przepustnice soczewkowe, kątowniki, arduino, czujniki temperatury, wilgotności względnej, przetworniki różnicy ciśnień, filtry, wyświetlacz dotykowy, wężyki, blachy ocynkowane itp.) a roboty czeka mnie z tym mnóstwo (dokończyć projekt, poskładać, napisać program do sterownika, itd.) - teraz widzę, że nie ma co kombinować tylko kupować gotowce.

----------


## the_anonim

Gwiazdka w tym roku jakoś strasznie szybko u nas :big grin: 
















Dziś też był w końcu  kolega aby zrobić trochę porządku wkoło domu. Efekt super ale fotki dopiero jutro bo kończyliśmy po ciemku.



Sorki za jakość zdjęć ale aparat w moim tel. już mocno zakurzony :bash:

----------


## Daniellos_

Tynki, suche czy mokre, ale robione czyimiś rencami - piękna sprawa  :cool:

----------


## seler2

Ta odkryta więźba z deskowaniem wygląda za... iście  :jaw drop:

----------


## the_anonim

> Tynki, suche czy mokre, ale robione czyimiś rencami - piękna sprawa


 :yes: 

A propo tynków, we wtorek zostały zakończone. W związku ze zmianą koncepcji  :big grin:  bez tynku została łazienka i salon o czym pewnie będę pisał dalej.

*Podsumowując* 233m2 tynków, trzy pokoje korytarz i wiatrołap,  7dni pracy dwóch ludzi, koszt 6500zł, radość z zakończenia tego ciężkiego tematu dla mnie -Bezcenna.





Co do samych tynków wypowiem się jak przeschną. Na pewno jest równo i gładko, ale testy jak są wytrzymałe będę robił za jakiś czas. Tynki ładnie schną wody prawie brak, co mnie cieszy po lekturze paru dzienników. Jest dobrze. Pozostaje w przyszłości maskowanie murłaty (deska modrzew ta sama co na dachu) i listwy przypodłogowe (najprawdopodobniej pasek aluminium przyklejony do ściany).

W sobotę jak pamiętacie był koparkowy aby pozbyć się ogromnej hałdy ziemi spod płyty fundamentowej jaka straszyła od dawna. Prawie cała została zagospodarowana. Dom z trzech stron ma docelową wysokość. Została długa północna ściana ale tam pierwsze trzeba posprzątać (co pewnie nie tak szybko nastąpi)

Zdjęcia przed i po (po czyszczaku od rynny widać ile poszło w górę)









Dziś przyjechali też panowie od kanalizacji i dokończyli równanie wjazdu na działkę. Chyba wam nigdy nie pokazywałem jak moja działka jest schowana tak jakby w drugiej linii i że styka się tylko wjazdem z ulicą na wsi. Reszta jest zasłonięta przez działki sąsiadów co powoduje że jedynym elementem reprezentacyjnym ogrodzenia są brama i furtka a działka jest całkowicie osłonięta przed oczami ludzie co bardzo mi się w niej podoba.



Pozdrawiam

----------


## the_anonim

> Ta odkryta więźba z deskowaniem wygląda za... iście


Dzięki *seler2* i witam w dzienniku. 

Pytanie jak to zrobić żeby było jeszcze bardziej "za... iście"?

Odpowiedź jest prosta Dorzucić więcej drewna :big grin: 
A dokładnie ściana szczytowa w salonie (ta z  Hs-em) i południowa (ta z dwoma pozostałymi oknami) zostaną obłożone tym samym modrzewiem syberyjskim w układzie poziomym.
Druga ściana szczytowa to zabudowa kuchenna więc tu będzie czysto. Do przedyskutowania zostaje długa na 11m ściana północna mamy tu parę pomysłów. Czas pokaże co wybierzemy.

Stay tuned :wink:

----------


## Daniellos_

bedzie jak z żurnala, kurde bele  :yes:

----------


## the_anonim

Hejka,
Szybki wpis bo czasu brak.




> bedzie jak z żurnala, kurde bele


W zeszły weekend przyjechały różnej maści kobitki do nas (babcie, szwagierki, żony itp) i wysiadły na mnie za to drewno które miało być w salonie. Musiałem ulec tak licznym głosom i do salonu wrócą tynkarze (nie wiem kiedy bo teraz mają robotę).

Z rzeczy zrobionych pomieszczenie tech w 80% ma płytki i fugi. Fuga epoksydowa Mapei Kerapoxy CQ (kolor "kamienny szary" 282)  robiona w dwójkę z żoną. Ja kładłem a żona leciał gąbką za mną. Robiliśmy to pierwszy raz i w takim duecie nie ma się czego obawiać jeśli chodzi o epoksyd, gorzej w pojedynkę bo jednak czas gra rolę tu. Kupić trzeba też Kerapoxy Cleaner na koniec warto przelecieć płytki.



Efekt





Dojechał też zbiornik CWU 





Waga 123kg wniesiony przeze mnie i dwóch szwagrów (chyba mamy rekord na forum :big tongue: )

----------


## Doli.

> W zeszły weekend przyjechały różnej maści kobitki do nas (babcie, szwagierki, żony itp) i wysiadły na mnie za to drewno które miało być w salonie. Musiałem ulec tak licznym głosom i do salonu wrócą tynkarze (nie wiem kiedy bo teraz mają robotę).


No i co z tym tynkiem? Rezygnujesz w ogóle z drewna?

Płyteczki w gospodarczym eleganckie. Potwierdzam, bez cleanera ciężko. Ja w tym tygodniu jadę walczyć z zaschniętym epoksydem uzbrojona w różne rozpuszczalniki. Cleanera też mam, ale jak puści acetonem, to będzie trochę kasy w kieszeni.

----------


## the_anonim

> No i co z tym tynkiem? Rezygnujesz w ogóle z drewna?


Tak. Dzewczyny jednym głosem stwierdziły że za dużo go będzie i kropka.  Drewno będzie tylko do zamaskowania murłaty tak jak i w pokojach. 

Nie zdążyłem napisać reszty co się dzieje na budowie. Obecnie siędzę już w aucie do DE więc tylko napiszę że została zamontowana PC. W związku z brakiem rozdzielaczy do podłogówki została odpalona na wężu ogrodowym :big grin: . Wszystko gra i grzeje. Podłączenie hydrauliczne (czyli PC -zbiornik i PC - podłogówka) po mojej stronie (instalator dał mi wybór co przekłada się na fajną cenę :wink: ). Jak odpalę imguru na tel. to będą fotki co i jak. W miarę wolnego czasu opiszę wszystko co i jak.

----------


## the_anonim

*PC koszty* 
Bo wiem że dużą część z zaglądających to interesuje. 
Pompa Panasonic split 5kW 13000
Zasobnik 300L (opis jak na foto wyżej) 2000
Montaż (połączenie jednostka zew. z wew. uruchomiene)1600
Zawór trójdrogowy (afriso) ~350zł (Panasa dużo drożej :wink: )

*Razem*  ~ 17000  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

koszty PC całkiwem fajne, ciekawe jak bedzie z wydajnością. Bedziesz zakładał ciepłomierz i podlicznik?

BTW: mój zbrionik waży 150kg i stawialiśmy go we dwóch  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> *Razem*  ~ 17000


W tym cała hydraulika? Naczynia przeponowe, zawory zwrotne, odcinające, bezpieczeństwa, cyrkulacja z pompą itd?

----------


## the_anonim

> W tym cała hydraulika? Naczynia przeponowe, zawory zwrotne, odcinające, bezpieczeństwa, cyrkulacja z pompą itd?



*Kaizen* przecież napisalem że cała hydraulila jest po mojej stronie. Instalator podłączył jednostkę zewn. i wew. Ja wykonam hydraulikę we własn zakresie  (na 99% zrobię na PP 32mm). Tak jak napisałeś poza cyrkulacją (bo to zło) to zostanie wykonane w najbliższym czasie. Kwota za materiały nie powinna być wysoka.

*Seba*
Podlicznik mam założony w rozdzielni dla PC bo chciał bym wiedzieć jaki koszt będzie ogrzewania i Cwu.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kaizen

Ceny drobiazgów i ilość rzeczy do zepsucia przy hydraulice potrafią zdziwić. Potem ludziom leje się z zaworów bezpieczeństwa czy pękają wężyki elastyczne przy bateriach, bo zaoszczędzili albo nie wiedzieli jak dobrać rozmiar naczynia przeponowego czy nie zamontowali ogranicznika ciśnienia.

Co do cyrkulacji - dla mnie jej brak to zło. Ciągle myję ręce w zimnej wodzie, bo musi lać się min. 40s przez moje perlatory, żeby poleciała ciepła a cyrkulację w bloku mam w pionie - wiec tylko ze 3m do baterii muszę "spuścić". W domu odległości mam dużo większe a do tego drogie w użytkowaniu szambo, więc opłaci mi się cyrkulacja. A jak ktoś PC tanio produkuje ciepło, to tym bardziej dziwi rezygnacja z wygody cyrkulacji i oszczędności na zużyciu wody.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Co do cyrkulacji - dla mnie jej brak to zło. Ciągle myję ręce w zimnej wodzie, bo musi lać się min. 40s przez moje perlatory, żeby poleciała ciepła a cyrkulację w bloku mam w pionie - wiec tylko ze 3m do baterii muszę "spuścić". W domu odległości mam dużo większe [...].


A jaka odległość dzieli Cię w bloku od źródła ciepłej wody??? Bo chyba nieporównywalnie większa, niż w przyszłym domu. Ja mieszkam w domu bez cyrkulacji od 10 lat i jedyne, czego mi brakuje, to zawór termostatyczny, ograniczający temperaturę CWU. Mieszkałam ponad 20 lat w bloku i wiem co to znaczy, zlewać hektolitry wody, zanim pojawi się ta upragniona- ciepła. A zdarzało się często, że się nie zjawiała (regularne przerwy w dostawie ciepłej wody - niedziela 12:00-14:00). 
W nowym domu, nie pokusiłam się o cyrkulację, chociaż hydraulicy wspominali o niej. Za to wzbogaciłam instalację o zawór termostatyczny  :wink: 

Panie *anonimie*, dom wygląda już całkiem domowo  :wink:  Odkryta więźba to coś, do czego mam słabość (zazdroszczę). Pomieszczenie techniczne, z drewnianym sufitem i tymi płytkami, wygląda zbyt dostojnie w stosunku, do rangi pomieszczenia (no po prostu jest za ładnie, jak na pom. tech)  :wink:  Ale wiem, że wszelkie sprzęty, które tam się znajdą, nadadzą odpowiedni charakter.
Podglądam i kibicuję dalej  :bye:

----------


## Kaizen

> A jaka odległość dzieli Cię w bloku od źródła ciepłej wody??? Bo chyba nieporównywalnie większa, niż w przyszłym domu.


Jakie znaczenie ma odległość do źródła ciepła, jak na pionach mam cyrkulację?
I u mnie nie są to hektolitry - mam perlatory 1,2-2l/min. Więc to trwa chociaż wody mało. Za to nie przejmuję się, jak dzieci pół godziny się bawią wodą w umywalce.

----------


## the_anonim

Hejka wszystkim,
zaległe zdjęcia z montażu PC










Schemat podłączenia hydrauliki (czyli rozkminka na najbliższe wieczory)





Przed moim wyjazdem udało się też zrobić odwodnienie dwóch pozostałych spustów rynien

----------


## the_anonim

Przerwa świąteczna i pogoda pozwoliła na zrobienie porządku na północnej stronie domu.

Zdjęcia [przed/po]:
 

 


Została wielka kupa gałęzi i z dwa metry drzewa do wędzarni :wink: 





Pozdrawiam

----------


## the_anonim

Udało się też zamontować rekuperator na swoim miejscu. Trzeba pospinać wszystkie instalacje bo większość urządzeń już jest na swoim miejscu.






Obecnie priorytet to zrobienie porządku z podłogą. Maszynę do polerowania wypożyczę na jakiś weekend dyski diamentowe chyba kupię żeby jechać ile się da. Pytanie jaki impregnat na to, patrzę na ofertę Bautech-a i szczerze nie mam pojęcia czym jeden produkt różni się od drugiego.
http://www.bautech.pl/pl/sklep/impregnaty-i-farby.html

A może lakier poliuretanowy? (ta opcja najbardziej mnie przekonuje)
http://www.bautech.pl/pl/oferta/posa...uretanowy.html

Chyba czeka mnie spotkanie z jakimś przedstawicielem z branży.

Jak ktoś zna temat posadzek polerowanych to niech się nie krępuje. :wink: 

Pozdrawaim

----------


## rafhi

Gratki montazu pompy. Zasilanie i powrót z rozdzielcza dajesz 32 mm pp? Co to za model zasobnika i jaka pow. wezownicy ?

Jak przemyslales sterowanie reku bo sprzęt mi nieznany więc się na szybko zastanawiam czy dajesz gdzieś jakiś panel sterowania itp ?

----------


## rafhi

A i pytanko jaki ten zawor z afriso wzięłes? Bo ponoć są jakieś z silownikami co się nie nadają. Brałem pod uwagę honeywell za 450 zl

----------


## the_anonim

Raczej wszystko będę robił na pp 32  nie chce mi się mieszać średnic. Widzę że  Pipelife ma jakąś rurę o powiększonej średnicy (unibeta) jak dorwę ją u siebie to chętnie robił by na niej, choć z drugiej strony pytanie czy to coś da bo wszystkie pozostałe kształtki są standardowej średnicy :big tongue: .

Dane o zasobniku masz w poście 553 (fotka etykiety). 

W reku jest osobno panel sterowania na kablu, będzie wisiał za ścianą w korytarzu. Jak wszystko zepnę zrobię fotki.

Zawór Afriso przywiózł instalator, patrząc po fotce i cenie to ten:

https://allegro.pl/afriso-3-drogowy-...195286724.html

Pozdro

Ps. Gratuluję postępów, duże się u ciebie dzieje.

----------


## Aydin

> Została wielka kupa gałęzi i z dwa metry drzewa do wędzarni


Mam podobnie po wycince drzewek na mojej działce i nie wiem co z tym zrobić? Macie jakieś pomysły? Drzewa iglaste, dużo żywicy więc spalanie na działce raczej odpada. Poza tym bezpośrednio przy działce mam las, więc ktoś się może doczepić.

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Nie wiem, może ja nienormalna jakaś jestem ale mnie się widoczek z krzaczorami bardziej jednak podobał. Teraz po wycięciu na pierwszy plan wysunął się ten watpliwej urody obiekt architektoniczny w postaci płotu betonowego, brr...Mam tylko nadzieję, graniczącą jednakowoż z pewnością, że to szkaradzieństwo nie zostało postawione tam przez kolegę Anonima i postara się on w niedalekiej przyszłości "zniknąć" to coś. Aż ciekawa jestem  jaki wymysli na to sposób.
A co do utylizacji - można przerobić na zrębkę i wykorzystać przy ściółkowaniu ogrodu - podobno rewelacyjna skutecznośc antychwastowa.

----------


## Aydin

> A co do utylizacji - można przerobić na zrębkę i wykorzystać przy ściółkowaniu ogrodu - podobno rewelacyjna skutecznośc antychwastowa.


A jak to zrobić? Chyba potrzeba jakiejś maszyny? Nie znam się na tym kompletnie. Jak długo takie gałęzie mogą leżeć na działce, zanim ktoś się przyczepi?

----------


## Jolka Bobek

> A jak to zrobić? Chyba potrzeba jakiejś maszyny? Nie znam się na tym kompletnie. Jak długo takie gałęzie mogą leżeć na działce, zanim ktoś się przyczepi?


No trzeba, nazywa się to chyba rębak, ale na pewno można wypożyczyć w jakiejś większej wypożyczalni. Co do leżenia to chyba na prywatnej działce nie ma jakichś ograniczeń ale mogę się mylić. Ja mam ogromną działkę w wiekszości rolną więc chociaż takie zmartwienia mnie omijają :smile:

----------


## the_anonim

Hehe. Tak *Jolka* masz 100% racji. Płot nie jest mój tylko postawiony przez sąsiada. Kszaczory nie mogły zostać bo to była samosiejka dzika i tylko liście leciały do rynny. Na zdjęciu wyżej widać że płot do połowy jest betonowy a potem jest siatka (też stara i brzydka) tam po płocie piękne ciągnie się bluszcz 5 listny i mam zieloną scianę a jesienią czerwoną. Taki sam plan jest na częsci betonowej lub jakiś szpaler zieleni (tui u mnie nie będzie :tongue: ). Ale to pieśn przyszłości :smile: 

Co do gałęzi też myślę o zrębkach widząc dziennik kolegi *seler2*. Tym bardziej że w dalszej części działki chciał bym stworzyć sad a właściwie odtworzyć go bo był tam tylko z 50lat temu :smile: . Hehe to wszystko to bardzo odległe plany a drzew i gałęzi multum także tym się nie martwię obecnie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## seler2

> Taki sam plan jest na częsci betonowej lub jakiś szpaler zieleni (tui u mnie nie będzie). Ale to pieśn przyszłości
> Pozdrawiam


Zaprawdę powiadam Wam kto wcześnie zasieje ten wcześnie zbierze plon  :smile:   sadzić, sadzić, sadzić. Pora idealna, koszty żadne, przesadzić później zawsze można a szybciej owoce zbierać będziesz  :smile:  
Zaopiekowane drzewka rosną szybko i ładnie i dają nie mniej satysfakcji niż budowanie, moje jabłonie i brzoskwinie mają już nawet po 3m, 3-letnie. I jak się wprowadzę, kiedyś, to od razu będę mógł spocząć w cieniu jabłoni  :smile:

----------


## walec7_7

Jak idzie rozkmina hydrauliki? Działasz coś na tym polu czy jednak podłogi wzięły górę?

----------


## the_anonim

Hejka, 
Na budowie cisza. Popadłem w chorobę nazywaną "chroniczny brak czasu" :yes: . A tak na poważnie jestem tylko parę dni w PL w miesiącu obecnie, a to nie sprzyja pracom które wymagają choćby dwóch dni z rzędu na budowie. Ale teściu podczas mojej nieobecności zorganizował koparkę i parę wywrotek z ziemią co zaowocowało wyrównaiem terenu w koło domu i 5 wywrotkami "wpienia pińczowskiego" w okolicy tarasu pozbieranym z wszystkich kupek z przodu działku (fotki wrzucę w wolnej chwili). W środku nic nie ruszone. Drzwi wew. dotarły i czekają na swoją kolej tak jak hydraulika i 1000 innych dupereli ale pierwsze podłogi które mam nadzieję zostaną ruszone w okolicach świąt. Trzymajcie kciuki żeby się udało.
Pozdrowionka samoroby i nie tylko, pogoda sprzyja sezon w pełni :tongue:

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

Niby ciągle cisza a już tyle zrobione :smile:  
Podpatrujemy i cieszymy oczy postępami .

Zobacz, domek podobny do Twojego:
http://ladnydom.pl/czterykaty/7,5764...chitektow.html

ciekawe czy widzieli wcześniej Twój domek.

----------


## the_anonim

Hejaka 

Jejku jejku nie wiem od czego zacząć. Może od przeprosin że mnie tak tak długo nie było. Nic nie mam na swoją obronę, poza tym że praca praca praca....
Postaram się jakoś nadrobić ten czas, choć trudno mi wszystko zebrać tak na szybko, a ma tylko chwilę i zaraz znowu zniknę (ale może będę pisał jak będzie chwila i godny temat)

*ciężkiprzypadek*
Hejka dzięki za wrzutkę, żonie się co nieco rozjaśniło jak zobaczyła na fotkach to o czym mąż jej truje od dłuższego czasu. Faktycznie dużo podobieństw. Ciekawe czy się inspirowali trochę naszą budowa (trochę by to łechtało moje ego :big lol: )
Czekam z niecierpliwością na wasz projekt i dziennik. Technologi już wybrana? Dom będzie wyprodukowany czy klasycznie budowany? Czekam czekam... :wink: 



Po kolei, grudzień zleciał mi na doktoryzowaniu się z betonu polerowanego i próbach wykonawczych. Nie rozpisując się za wiele LIPA :bash:  przy zbrojeniu rozproszonym po powierzchni nie ma to najmniejszego sensu. Wypożyczyłem maszynę kupiłem pady diamentowe, środki (krem-litu itp). Wydłubałem wszystkie zbrojenie rozproszone które było na powierzchni co zaowocowało ogromną ilością mikro kresek na betonie których oczywiście nie da się wypolerować bo polerka to tylko jakieś mikrony a nie milimetry zebranego materiału. Tak że beton wyszedł po polerce gładki ale pełen dziur. Potem szybka konsultacja i mądrymi głowami które robią to zawodowo i opinia że nie bardzo coś się z tym da zrobić (to znaczy da się ale koszty będą dużżżeeeee). 

Fotki z tego etapu mam ale na starym telefonie więc zamieszczę pożniej :big tongue: 

Styczeń to praca nad hydrauliką w pomieszczeniu technicznym czyli od wodomierza do pompy ciepła i dalej do rozdzielaczy itp.. Plus rozważania co dalej z podłogą.
Hydraulika zrobiona 99%. System PP od firmy Pipelife Unibeta (można sobie poczytać na nacie) wybrany ze względu na powiększoną średnicę w stosunku do standardowych rurek plus firma polska z dobrą marką.
Wszytko postaram się wam szczegółowo opisać jak będzie na to chwila, zwłaszcza schemat (najprostszy z możliwych bez buforów itp) podłączenia PC bo sam tego wielokrotnie szukałem więc na pewno się przyda nowym samorobom. Ale to kiedy indziej.

Parę fotek



Standardowa  unibeta VS standardowa średnica







Podłączenie wodomierza i jego następne elementy (postaram się napisać co tam jest) oczywiście jeszcze nie przymocowane do ściany jak być powinno, poniżej widać rozdzielacz od ciepłej i zimnej wody



PC podłączenie






*Dodam* że instalacja na rurkach średnicy 32 plus wszystkie zawory złączki itp jedno calowe.

----------


## the_anonim

Daje dalej bo czas mi ucieka

Na przełomie lutego i marca wpadła ekipa tynkarzy dokończyć dzieła w związku ze zmianą że nie będzie drzewa w salonie.





Ściana północna została nie otynkowana jak widać na ostatnim zdjęciu tu plan się nie zmienił będzie okładzina (pytanie co, nr 1 kafelki ze starej cegły plus biała farba, nr 2 beton w bliżej nie określonej formie nr3 ????) się zobaczy. :wink:

----------


## the_anonim

Temat podłogi 

Tak, to był styczeń i luty (ostre myślenie)

Plany: mikrocement vs żywica

Kolorystyka przykładowa proszę się nią nie sugerować

Mikrocement (mój typ)



Żywica (typ żony)



Zaproszony został polecony wykonawca owych materiałów aby obejrzał podłoże (info jest takie że wszystko super nie będzie żadnego problemu) i zrobił wycenę. Efekt taki że temat zrobienia tego przez fachowca raczej odpada (cena) i po drugie pokusa nauczenia się czegoś nowego :tongue: 

Rozważania dalej są w toku. Nie skreślamy też klasycznych paneli które też mogą wjechać. Raczej chodzi o to że decydując się np na żywicę (salon) odpada klasyczny panel (pokoje) ze względu na różnice wysokości. Czas pokaże. 

Wasze przemyślenia też będą cenne w tym temacie. :yes:

----------


## Tulisko

Ooo witaj Anonimie :wink: 
Miło, że jesteś po takiej długiej nieobecności. Pisz, pisz, bo fajnie poczytać czasem coś rzeczowego :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Artur (Tulisko)

----------


## the_anonim

Obecnie na tapecie jest sufit, a dokładnie doprowadzenie go do finalnej wersji. Czyli szlifowanie drobnym papierem (gramatur 120/180) z wszystkich brudów (po biciu gumowym czarnym młotkiem czy innych zabrudzeniach) plus ostateczna impregnacja lub jak kto woli zachowanie koloru.
Padło na olejowosk chyba najdroższy z możliwych typów ale zależało na na zachowaniu naturalnego wyglądu drewna plus najmniejszej zmianie koloru (żółknięciu) plus możliwości  zmiany koloru w przyszłości. Zainteresowanych odsyłam do lektury tematu w necie.

Taki oto preparat został wybrany:


tu widać (albo i nie) pół krokwi i trochę modrzewia po prawej stronie już wykonanej. Obecnych fotek brak. Na pewno zamieszczę w przyszłości.



A teraz muszę uciekać.

Pozdrowionka dla wszystkich budujących a w szczególności samorobów.

----------


## agb

Rozdzielacze do ciepłej i zimnej wody użytkowej jakie? Bo muszę zamawiać, a jeszcze nie wybrane  :smile:

----------


## the_anonim

http://https://archiwum.allegro.pl/oferta/rozdzielacz-4-sekcje-1cal-belka-do-pex-c-o-cwu-i2853938333.html

Taki kupiłem lokalnie w kielcach. 1x3 ciepła i 2x3 zimną wodą. Zapłaciłem 200zł. Wykonanie dobre. Ale firmy ci nie podam bo nigdzie nie było napisane. Szukaj w necie lub lokalnie.

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Moja podpowiedź - unikaj tzw. podłóg pływających. 
Są głośne .

----------


## the_anonim

*Tulisko* dzięki. 
*19TOMEK65* dzięki za info.

Jak wiecie staram się pisać o tym co wyszło jak o tym co nie. I tak wtopą okazało się zestawienie: dach bezokapowy, rynny ciągnione, ocieplenie murłaty styropianem. Chodzi o to że taki system rynien przylega bezpośrednio do deski doczołowej(brak haków rynnowych) która to jest już właściwie wewnątrz domu i w połączeniu z ociepleniem styropianem w trakcie deszczu słychać jak woda płynie rynną. W związku z tym do poprawy leci ocieplenie murłaty. Muszę wywalić styropian i w jego miejsce włożę wełnę akustyczna. Dodatkowa praca i kasa ale nie wszystko zawsze wychodzi tak jak byśmy chcieli.

Druga sprawa to jest parę miejsc w których mam pęknięcia na tynku. Powody widzę dwa. Są to miejsca w których używałem zaprawy cienkowarstwowej zamiast pianki ( to kolejny powód do ukłonu w jej stronę) i drugi że zrobiłem za małe dylatacje między ścianą a dachem co pokazuje że dach pracuje zwłaszcza w ziemie przy obciążeniu śniegiem. Wydaje mi się że to nic strasznego ale kole w oko. Jak będzie czas to zrobię zdjęcia.

Myślę że takie wpisy są ważne dla nowo budujących podobne domy.

Pozdrawiam

Pozdrawiam

----------


## agb

> Styczeń to praca nad hydrauliką w pomieszczeniu technicznym czyli od wodomierza do pompy ciepła i dalej do rozdzielaczy itp.. Plus rozważania co dalej z podłogą.
> Hydraulika zrobiona 99%. System PP od firmy Pipelife Unibeta (można sobie poczytać na nacie) wybrany ze względu na powiększoną średnicę w stosunku do standardowych rurek plus firma polska z dobrą marką.
> Wszytko postaram się wam szczegółowo opisać jak będzie na to chwila, zwłaszcza schemat (najprostszy z możliwych bez buforów itp) podłączenia PC bo sam tego wielokrotnie szukałem więc na pewno się przyda nowym samorobom. Ale to kiedy indziej.


Nie popędzam, ale przydałby mi się ten schemat  :Lol:

----------


## asolt

> http://https://archiwum.allegro.pl/oferta/rozdzielacz-4-sekcje-1cal-belka-do-pex-c-o-cwu-i2853938333.html
> 
> Taki kupiłem lokalnie w kielcach. 1x3 ciepła i 2x3 zimną wodą. Zapłaciłem 200zł. Wykonanie dobre. Ale firmy ci nie podam bo nigdzie nie było napisane. Szukaj w necie lub lokalnie.


Odradzam ich stosowanie, pekające gniazda zaworów, pekajace zawory, miałem kilka takich przypadków, definitywnie z nich zrezygnowałem. Dawniej była lepsza jakosc, ale tak od roku niestety ta jakosc to ryzyko.

----------


## agb

To co polecasz w zamian?

----------


## asolt

> To co polecasz w zamian?


Chociazby to :
https://allegro.pl/oferta/zaworek-mi...cny-6859073620
i 
https://allegro.pl/oferta/belka-6-se...adz-7893131937

Poskrecac i gotowe, zawsze mozna wymienic w przypadku awarii poszczegolne zaworki.

----------


## walec7_7

Ja również nie będę popędzał ale taki schemat i duża ilość zdjęć jest pożądana!  :big tongue:  Dobra robota i obserwuję na bieżąco.

----------


## the_anonim

Hejka 

*Asolt* dzięki za info będę obserwował swój rozdzielacz :wink: 

Obiecany schemat (robiony strasznie na szybko ale chyba czytelny) jeśli któryś z kolegów bardziej doświadczonych ma jakąś korektę to pisać dla potomności :bye: 




Na placu budowy powoli idzie praca ze szlifowanie sufitu. Gwoli wyjaśnienia czemu się to tak rozwleka, jestem na budowie raz na dwa tygodnie przez dwa dni więc sami rozumiecie rzadkość wpisów.

Pozdro dla goniących sezon budowlany

----------


## agb

Dzięki. To pokrywałoby się z moimi wyobrażeniami  :smile:

----------


## asolt

> Hejka 
> 
> *Asolt* dzięki za info będę obserwował swój rozdzielacz


Z tymi rozdzielaczami to jak z trzesieniem ziemi, czasem są sygnały swiadczące o zblizajacej sie awarii (krople wody na zaworach) a czasem nie ma i wtedy powódz w pomieszczeniu gdzie jest rozdzielacz murowana. Jest ryzyko ( zalanie) jest zabawa (obserwacja rozdzielacza).

----------


## Regius

> Chociazby to :
> https://allegro.pl/oferta/zaworek-mi...cny-6859073620


Polecasz ten konkretny model zaworków? Pytam, ponieważ na allegrogo są inne, podobne, ale 2 x tańsze. 
Czy takie zaworki mini występują też pod alupex'a 20 mm (podobno pod natrysk trzeba większą średnicę), czy to se trzeba już poskładać np. z zaworków mini z wyjściem G1/2" (w/z) i nypli G1/2" pod alupex 20 mm (chyba, że pod alupex'a 20 mm, trzeba się przerzucić na średnicę 3/4", ale to wtedy problem znaleźć belki wiercone na 3/4")?

----------


## asolt

> Polecasz ten konkretny model zaworków? Pytam, ponieważ na allegrogo są inne, podobne, ale 2 x tańsze. 
> Czy takie zaworki mini występują też pod alupex'a 20 mm (podobno pod natrysk trzeba większą średnicę), czy to se trzeba już poskładać np. z zaworków mini z wyjściem G1/2" (w/z) i nypli G1/2" pod alupex 20 mm (chyba, że pod alupex'a 20 mm, trzeba się przerzucić na średnicę 3/4", ale to wtedy problem znaleźć belki wiercone na 3/4")?


Nie musi byc akurat ten, dalem przykład pierwszy lepszy, jezeli chodzi o natrysk to dałbym to :
https://allegro.pl/oferta/zawor-kulo...-wz-5506052304
i 
https://allegro.pl/oferta/przejscie-...1-2-7615572974
nie szukałem zaworów 1/2 z wysjciem na pex20, moze są ale ile masz tych natrysków w domu? co najwyzej 2-max 3

----------


## uciu

Co do PEX pod prysznic... u mnie na natrysk też jest 16mm od rozdzielacza i deszczownica 260mm działa idealnie  :Smile: 
Ciśnienie mam ustawione na 3,5

----------


## maikyl

Nie umiem wyrazić podziwu dla efektów. Przeglądając Twój dziennik 3 razy zadałem sobie pytanie kiedy Ty chodzisz do pracy. Mam natomiast pytanie czy możesz zdradzić gdzie kupiłeś deski modrzewiowe. Są piękne. Dziwi mnie że w ciągu roku (chyba dobrze liczę) nie zżółkły. A krokwie są świerkowe czy sosnowe?

----------


## the_anonim

Witam *maikyl*.  Hehe chodzę do pracy, ale  czas wolny spędzałem na budowie plus dobry plan pracy ale to było dawno i nie prawda :big tongue:  teraz jest chaos ale na większym luzie.
Namiar na modrzew wyślę na priv, krokwie to świerk. Modrzew zaczął delikatnie patynować absolutnie nie można nazwać tego żółknięciem, krokwie faktycznie ściemniały, obecnie jeden delikatny szlif papierem 120 i modrzew jest jak z dnia zakupu, świerk wymaga większego przyłożenia aby go wyczyścić. 

*Info z placu budowy* Pół dachu wyczyszczone i za olejowane (jeszcze salon), nie jest to ciężka praca ale roboczo godzin nie da się oszukać schodzi na tym. 
Pojawiła się w końcu docelowa klamka i szyld górny (Metal-bud model Total) wykonanie całkiem całkiem ale dostałem klamkę z wadą (foto) więc jest lekki nie smak . Nie reklamowałem tego bo w niczym mi to nie przeszkadza.








Jest wiosna więc pojawił się też bocian który na działce zachowuje się jak kura chodząc po niej całej i skubiąc sobie coś tam w trawie. Wszystko niby fajnie ale jest jeden problem, przychodzi pod dom i widzi swoje odbicie w oknach biorąc je za rywala i bije dziobem w szyby. Martwi mnie to, muszę coś wymyślić puki dom jest jest jeszcze niezamieszkały. 



Pozdrowionka

----------


## Doli.

Też ostatnio kupiliśmy klamkę TOTAL tylko kolor patyna. Bardzo ładna  :smile: 

Bociek zacny, ale oczami wyobraźni już widzę tą zbitą szybę :/

----------


## uciu

Wykup ubezpieczenie na szyby :wink: 
Nawet to drogo nie wychodzilo w PZ....
Juz widze minę agenta jak powiesz, ze bocian szybe rozbil :wink:  Ale oczywiście lepiej by nic sie nie stalo :wink:

----------


## karster

Kilka dni temu znalazłem pięknego bażanta przy swoim największym oknie... Stoi też tam spory słupek rusztowania warszawskiego i trochę piórek... Gdzieś biedny musiał uderzyć w czasie lotu. Głupek jeden się wziął i zabił na śmierć. A może ktoś/coś mu pomogło, bo dom już jednak w tej wielkości stoi prawie dwa lata i nigdy nie widziałem by bażanty latały blisko niego.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Dobrze sprawdź czy czegoś ( kogoś ) Ci nie zostawił.

Tak modrzew to na prawdę piękne drewno elewacyjne

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

> Hejaka 
> 
> Jejku jejku nie wiem od czego zacząć. Może od przeprosin że mnie tak tak długo nie było. Nic nie mam na swoją obronę, poza tym że praca praca praca....
> Postaram się jakoś nadrobić ten czas, choć trudno mi wszystko zebrać tak na szybko, a ma tylko chwilę i zaraz znowu zniknę (ale może będę pisał jak będzie chwila i godny temat)
> 
> *ciężkiprzypadek*
> Hejka dzięki za wrzutkę, żonie się co nieco rozjaśniło jak zobaczyła na fotkach to o czym mąż jej truje od dłuższego czasu. Faktycznie dużo podobieństw. Ciekawe czy się inspirowali trochę naszą budowa (trochę by to łechtało moje ego)
> Czekam z niecierpliwością na wasz projekt i dziennik. Technologi już wybrana? Dom będzie wyprodukowany czy klasycznie budowany? Czekam czekam...


Przepraszam, ale jakoś mi ten post umknął. :eek: 
Fajnie, że żona zaczęła doceniać Twoje talenty, nam też pomogłeś :smile:  Mąż zrozumiał i zgodził się na łazienkę w tym miejscu, którym Ty zasugerowałeś ....a wcześniej nie chciał o tym słyszeć.
Chyba  Cię uznał, po zobaczeniu tego jak i co dokonałeś ze swoim domkiem :smile: 

Niestety nie prowadzę dziennika, ale mamy już prawie gotowy domek .  Padło na technologię  z keramzytu. 
Jakoś nie czuję, że buduję....  tak szybko to idzie. Mam nadzieję, że po mimo tego, więź z domem będzie wielka, tak jak to jest w przypadku samorobów.
Podobno za 5 tyg będzie już stan deweloperski. I zacznie się wykańczanie  WSZYSTKIEGO.... m.in. funduszy i nas.
Jak masz ochotę, to serdecznie  Was zapraszamy na naszą budowę, może spojrzysz swoim fachowym okiem i wynajdziesz babole :smile: 

Serdecznie pozdrawiamy i czekam na dalsze relacje z budowy...co tu taka cisza!!!???

----------


## the_anonim

Siemandero,
*żyję* 
Ile mnie tu nie było???? Kto policzy temu piwo **. :hug:  
(**- do obioru w Koperni koło Pińczowa)

*ciężkiprzypadek*  super wieści, mega gratki, fajnie słyszeć że dobrze wam idzie, z zaproszenia na pewno skorzystamy jak tylko czas pozwoli, ale czuję że przy waszym tempie budowy to raczej będzie spotkanie na kawie w nowej rezydencji niż kawa z termosu na budowie :big lol: 

Co by wam pokazać, szukam w telefonie gdzie byliśmy ostatnio i wychodzi że gdzieś tu czyli zabudowa murłaty (wiele osób o to pytało):

Wełna akustyczna zamiast styropianu do zabudowy murłaty


Kupili mnie tymi rysunkami (boskie)



Dojechał modrzew (polski) na zabudowę

----------


## the_anonim

Aha zapomniałem więźba zaolejowana w 90% gdzieś jakieś pojedyńcze belki zostały. 

Zabudowa murłaty:

wkręty:


stelaż, pierwsza decha i wełna



dołożenie wełny reszta dech:

----------


## the_anonim

Tak w ogóle to o tygodnia mam urlop dlatego pojawiają się wpisy :big lol:  

Byliśmy w Krakowie w związku z łazienką (wybór płytek itp.) bo był ambitny plan zrobić ją na moim urlopie ale plan szybko upadł a dokładnie jak żona weszła do sklepu z mikrocementem.  :stir the pot:  :stir the pot:  :stir the pot: 


ale ale..... nie wróciliśmy z pustymi rękami. Kupiliśmy płyty tarasowe (60x120cm) które mają być ścieżką do domu. A że drugi gatunek i cena bardzo spoko to się długo nie zastanawiałem tylko łyknąłem wszystko co mieli czyli cała paletę ze zdjęcia (900kg)

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

Ojj Witaj :smile:   z tą kawą w rezydencji to duuuużo przesadziłeś, chyba iż masz na myśli, w Waszej.
Piękny ten drewniany sufit, nasz to pikuś w porównaniu do Waszego :smile:  i troszkę mi żal, iż się zgodziłam na sugestię męża...,że tylko nie drzewo'' bo kto to będzie przy tym robił.

U nas  też zaczynają  ocieplać strop i dach nad salonem a to znaczy, że jeszcze daleko do końca  budowy. Dziś mówili 2 tygodnie, ale na ile to się uda.....kto to wie..
.. Może znajdziecie chwilkę czasu na rewizytę budowlaną :smile: 

Potrzebujemy  też fachowca od gładzi, może masz kogoś na myśli?

świetne te płyty, dobrze że wszystkie kupiliście bo bym podkupiła :big tongue:  Też jesteśmy na etapie kupowania płytek. 
Byliście w Kielcach na Radomskiej?

----------


## the_anonim

No i tak.... co dalej??


Aha mikrocement. Tak był zakup, na razie skromy. Ja chciałem na żywioł czyli podłoga w łazience ale modry pan w sklepie doradził mi jakiś mniej ambitny projekt. 
Tak wiec robi się podłoga w pomieszczeniu technicznym.

zakupy



W telegraficznym skrócie procedura jest następująca:
1. grunt 
2. 2x mikrocement baza
3. 2x mikrocement finish
4. Impregnat 1x lub 2x (w przypadku ściany to już koniec)
5. poliuretan 2x (podłoga) 3/4x (podłoga łazienka brodzik itp.)

gruntowanie



zestaw małego majsterkowicza



i jedziemy......

pierwsza warstwa bazy ta biała bez pigmentu i druga na niej już z pigmentem. wiem wiem zdjęcia z dupy i nic nie widać ale to pomieszczenie bez okien. Może jutro się uda lepsze zrobić przy warstwach finish. 



I tak to wyglądało na koniec, wejście trochę jaśniejsze bo zabrakło mi materiału i dorabiałem z mniejsza ilością barwinka ale kolor przy bazie nie ma znaczenia bo zostanie przykryty barwiłem raczej z ciekawości jak to wygląda z pigmentem baza może być bez barwika biała.





*stay tuned to be continued*

----------


## the_anonim

> .. Może znajdziecie chwilkę czasu na rewizytę budowlaną
> 
> Potrzebujemy  też fachowca od gładzi, może masz kogoś na myśli?
> 
> Byliście w Kielcach na Radomskiej?



Obiecuję że wpadniemy ale nie potrafię się określić kiedy, może uda się wyrwać do Kielc do niedzieli to może przy okazji byśmy zahaczyli o was. (wyślij mi nr na priv bo nie wiem czy mam po zmianie telefonu dużo kontaktów mi uciekło)

Od gładzi znam ludzi a czy są fachowcami trudno mi powiedzieć za mało widziałem ich prac, raczej są tani a czy dobrzy to już trzeba by sprawdzić.

Na radomskiej nie kojarzę sklepu ale mój faworyt w kielcach to Luxor pewnie nie jeden sklep w wawie przy nim wymięka. Jak tam będziesz to zapytaj się o cześć z płytami w drugim gatunku (po prawej od wejścia) mają tam super płytki w dobrych cenach a drugi gatunek raczej polega na tym że jest ograniczona ilość metrów danej płytki, fajne perełki tam można znaleźć.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## the_anonim

W miedzy czasie kiedy działam na budowie udało się załatwić trochę materiału na podwórko, dobrze że są jakieś inwestycje w Pińczowie to idzie coś załatwić.

Trochę (dwie patelnie :big grin: ) gliny bo tania i pójdzie pod spód



A dziś udało się upolować 4 wywrotki ładnej ziemi za grosze (ziemia jest beeee trzeba więcej betonowych chodników w mieście :big tongue: )

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

> Obiecuję że wpadniemy ale nie potrafię się określić kiedy, może uda się wyrwać do Kielc do niedzieli to może przy okazji byśmy zahaczyli o was. (wyślij mi nr na priv bo nie wiem czy mam po zmianie telefonu dużo kontaktów mi uciekło)
> 
> Od gładzi znam ludzi a czy są fachowcami trudno mi powiedzieć za mało widziałem ich prac, raczej są tani a czy dobrzy to już trzeba by sprawdzić.
> 
> Na radomskiej nie kojarzę sklepu ale mój faworyt w kielcach to Luxor pewnie nie jeden sklep w wawie przy nim wymięka. Jak tam będziesz to zapytaj się o cześć z płytami w drugim gatunku (po prawej od wejścia) mają tam super płytki w dobrych cenach a drugi gatunek raczej polega na tym że jest ograniczona ilość metrów danej płytki, fajne perełki tam można znaleźć.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Zaraz Ci napiszę numer telefonu. Mój faworyt to też Luxor :smile:  a szef pan Rysiu jest świetny. W ciągu 2 minut wiedział o co mi chodzi( a to  sztuka) i dobrał mi idealnie gres, który sobie wymyśliłam i w innych sklepach był nieosiągalny, bo w nie modnym kolorze. Mało tego cenę też mi trochę zminimalizował, bo niestety to bardzo drogi produkt.
A na Radomskiej obok Media Markt powstał sklep qutlet z płytkami, dosyć duży wybór i niezłe obniżki porządnych firm.

----------


## Regius

> Ile mnie tu nie było???? Kto policzy temu piwo **. 
> (**- do obioru w Koperni koło Pińczowa)


83 dni pomiędzy wpisami  :smile: 

Czas zacząć nadrabiać lekturę  :popcorn:

----------


## seler2

Taki mikrocement nadaje się na wykończenie posadzki w garażu? Do tej pory obstawiałem jakąś żywicę.

----------


## the_anonim

*ciężkiprzypadek* dzięki za namiary zajrzę na radomską

*Regius* piwo czeka  :cool: 

*seler2* mikrocement nadaje się na wszystko podłogi, ściany, fronty czy blaty meblowe a nawet tarasy czy elewacje (zoo w krk ,ma elewację po części w ich mikrocemencie), ale ale....... jak bym ci tego do garaż nie polecił bo nie jest to tak twardy materiał, jak poczytasz opinie w necie to dowiesz się że naturalne dla niego jest tworzenie się rys. Wyobrażam sobie jak ten cement wyglądał by w miejscu gdzie wjeżdżasz kołami a jak jeszcze jakimiś jeepem z piaskiem na koła i ostrym hamowaniem w garażu :no: . Wybierz raczej żywice są gotowe produkty do tego a najlepiej jak masz czas i rękę (z tego co wiedzę to masz) połóż gres techniczny epoksydowa fuga i będzie na wieki bo żywica też po paru latach będzie wyglądać słabo w miejscach najazdu.

No chyba że mówimy o taki garażu no to jasne :big grin: :

----------


## the_anonim

Z placu boju.
Przyszedł suchy syfon Vogi więc nie kładłem kolejnych warstw mikrocementu tylko osadziłem syfon i muszę zaczekać aż klej do płytek wyschnie.



Biała pianka do wyciągnięcia i newralgiczne miejsce styku do wykończenia jakimś silikonem lub jakąś inną chemią.

----------


## the_anonim

Jak klej schnie ja zająłem się łazienką a dokładnie osadzeniem stelaża i wyprowadzeniem wszystkich rur. To jest jakaś masakra, w czasie jakim mi zeszło na logistyce tych wszystkich instalacji pewnie wymurował bym połowę małego domu. No ale do rzeczy, za stelażem jest rekuperacja plus odpowietrzenie kanalizacji (Fi 75). W związku ze specyfikacją dachu słupek geberitu będzie pociągnięty pod sam sufit aby ukryć rurę od napowietrzenia. W słupku chcemy zrobić ukrytą szafkę bo w naszej łazience mało miejsca na kosmetyki itp









Stelaż aby mógł pomieścić wszystkie instalacje za sobą musiał wyjść na 25cm od ściany więc potrzebny był upgrade mocowań




Pozdrawiam


Udało mi się też popracować ze szlifierką w betonie i mam już odpowiednio wycięte miejsce na odpływ pod prysznicem.

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Witaj Gallu Anonimie! Strasznie rzadko ostatnio wpisy robisz (wiem, wiem, praca na obczyźnie Cię wciągnęła), nad czym niezmiernie ubolewam bo Twój dziennik to nieoceniona skarbnica wiedzy i inspiracji.  Przynajmniej dla mnie. Tak się bowiem zainspirowałam Twoim sufitem, że też sobie taki machnęłam tylko skromniejszy bo w sośnie (zamiaruję ją bowiem pobielić a bielić modrzew to byłaby zbrodnia). Ale ad rem - nic nie pisałeś póki co o swojej instalacji WM, a u mnie akurat etap rozkminiania i fachowcy  wykładają się jeden za drugim jak tu u mnie przy odkrytej więźbie przewentylować salon (antresola) i w ogóle poddasze. Bardzom ciekawa jaki Ty masz na to patent. Bo jestem pewna, że plan już jest. BTW - czy ten wysoki sufit u Ciebie to tylko w salonie czy w innych pomieszczeniach też zostawiasz?
PS. Fajne lastriko Ci wyszło pod prysznicem :smile:

----------


## the_anonim

Hejka

*Jola* dobre wyczucie czasu (jak pisałaś posta wracałem do kraju) ps. dzięki za miłe słowa, pewnie się powtarzam ale fajnie że ktoś wyciąga coś dla siebie z tego dziennika a jak już słyszę o inspiracji to w ogóle  :hug: 

Oficjalna *pierwsza* ważna wiadomość dla zaglądających: koniec z wyjazdami, wróciłem na stałe :big grin: 

*Druga* ważna wiadomość: będę na budowie spędzał dużo czasu bo jest to obecnie priorytet

*Trzecia* wiadomość wynika z drugiej, czyli dziennik wraca do życia  :stir the pot: 


Jak już jesteśmy po ogłoszeniach wracając do twojego pytania *Jolka* tak sufit jest otwarty w całym domu, a co do reku ja mam rury rozprowadzone pod płytą fundamentową (wpisz sobie w gogle smart flex flat i wszystko jasne) rury są wyprowadzone do każdego pomieszczenia przy ścianie tam będą wyciągnięte do góry skrzynka rozprężna itp. Zabudowane zostaną płytą g-k. W niedługim czasie chcę się własnie tym zająć. 
Co do samego wentylowania  salonu u mnie na dwóch krótszych ścianach są rozmieszczone owe rury na jednej nawiew ("salon")  na drugiej 10m dalej ( kuchnia) wyciąg, to powoduje naturalny przepływ przez to pomieszczenie (6x10m). 
Pytanie tylko na jaką wysokość od podłogi  wyciągnąć nawiew bo gdzieś trafiłem na opracowanie że przy takich dużych pomieszczeniach z otwartym sufitem warto je umieścić dość nisko przy podłodze a jedynie wyciąg gdzieś wysoko (u mnie nad zabudową kuchenną). Pasowało by odkopać to info i przemyśleć sprawę. Jak ktoś jest bardziej zorientowany w temacie wentylacji* proszę o info w tym temacie*.

----------


## the_anonim

A teraz sprawy zaległe. Zabrałem się (WKOŃCU) za dokończenie hydrauliki w łazience i kuchni itp. Wypożyczyłem sprzęt firmy TECE bo Rehau nie do stania (chyba się to nazywa kalibrator i zaciskarka) jedno popołudnie i temat zamknięty. Trzeba przyznać że system rehau-a jest bardzo fajny i idioto odporny problem że drogi i przez to mało popularny więc i ciężko dostępny.

Fotki:












*TIP*
Tip błędny więc usunięty :wink:

----------


## agb

Też robiłem na rehau i potwierdzam. Ja akurat mam wypożyczalnię pod ręką i robiłem akumulatorową zaciskarką. Natomiast kalibrowałem ręcznie i przy pex32 to masakra.  Ręce bolą jak cholera   :big grin: 

Co do zasilania pralki i  zmywarki ciepłą wodą, to nie muszą mieć przypadkiem osobnego wejścia na taką wodę? Tak kiedyś czytałem i dlatego zrezygnowałem, bo to wykluczałoby większość produktów na rynku.

----------


## the_anonim

Udało się kupić cegłę na garderobę w master sypialni. Nie jest to "rozbiórkowa" tylko cegła która przeleżała 20 lat pod chmurką przykryta jakimś kawałkiem blachy więc jest super bo nie wygląda jak nowa a ząb czasu zrobił swoje. Pasuje idealnie.







Ps. Jeśli ktoś liczy że to będzie super łądna ściana z super wymuskaną fugą to się zdziwi. Dla mnie taka ściana osobiście musi wyglądać tak jak by była murowana na szybko w starym stylu bez zbędnych pieszczot fugownicą, jedyne narzędzie to kielnią tak że jest tu dużo dziur i miejsc gdzie tak jak zaprawa była rzucana tak została. Po prostu to nie jest klinkier takie jest moje zdanie :wink:

----------


## the_anonim

*agb* co rozumiesz przez "osobne wejście" bo nie kumam?

----------


## Kaizen

> Na ostatnim zdjęciu widać podłączenie w kuchni osobne do zlewu i osobne do zmywarki i tu mój elektryk zwrócił mi uwagę że przy takim systemie rozprowadzania wody jak u mnie czyli rozdzielaczowym i zastosowaniu PC do ogrzewania wody warto doprowadzić do takich urządzeń jak zmywarka czy pralka wodę ciepłą niż zimną zawsze to mniejsze rachunki bo owe urządzenia już będą miały wstępnie podgrzaną wodę.


I przy pralce, i przy zmywarce masz tylko małą część zużywanej wody podgrzewanej - płukanie jest w zimnej. Więc rachunki nie spadną (albo nieznacznie). A do tego jaką będziesz miał temperaturę w zasobniku? Jak zechcesz coś delikatnego uprać czy umyć w 40* (albo co gorsza 30*) to da radę?
Owszem, istnieją pralki i zmywarki które maja podłączenie zarówno do ciepłej, jak i do zimnej wody i pobierają wg potrzeby. Ale wybór jest symboliczny (o ile w ogóle aktualnie jest wybór).

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Normalnie szczęka mi opadła jak przeczytałam tę wiadomość od Ciebie! To ewidentny dowód na istnienie telepatii :WTF: 
Ale nieważne, strasznie się cieszę, że  wracasz na Ojczyzny łono i do spraw budowlanych. Bo nowe relacje sie pojawią. A reasumując temat WM - czyli masz ten sam problem co ja, że anemostaty musisz umieścić na ścianach, zamiast suficie.I nie jest to koniec świata i nie trzeba się tego bać. No bo już zaczynałam wątpić i kombinować w myślach, żeby jednak te sufity na poddaszu zabudować :sad:  
U mnie 2 firmy zasugerowały, żeby w salonie (tam gdzie antresola) zastosować tzw. dysze dalekiego zasięgu wychodzące z podłogi poddasza, ale trzecia z kolei kręciła nosem, że to tylko przy super mocnych systemach się sprawdza (jak lotniska itp.) gdzie są dpowiednio duże przepływy, ale nie w domku jednorodzinnym gdzie to nawiane poiwtrze nie będzie miało szansy dotrzeć do odległych zakamarków salonu. No ale alternatywy nie zaproponowali, więc chyba zostanę przy tych dyszach. Wolę to jak jakieś flexy rozciągnięte na krokwiach. Wywiew też w kuchni  oddalonej o jakieś 10 m ( z tym, że ja mam kuchnię oddzieloną od salonu korytarzem i ścianą). No ale to już kwestia zrównoważenia przepływów. Dobra, to teraz już wiem na czym stoję i tego się będę trzymać. Powodzenia przy budowie i obfitych wpisów w DB!

----------


## agb

> *agb* co rozumiesz przez "osobne wejście" bo nie kumam?


O to:




> I przy pralce, i przy zmywarce masz tylko małą część zużywanej wody podgrzewanej - płukanie jest w zimnej. Więc rachunki nie spadną (albo nieznacznie). A do tego jaką będziesz miał temperaturę w zasobniku? Jak zechcesz coś delikatnego uprać czy umyć w 40* (albo co gorsza 30*) to da radę?
> Owszem, istnieją pralki i zmywarki które maja podłączenie zarówno do ciepłej, jak i do zimnej wody i pobierają wg potrzeby. Ale wybór jest symboliczny (o ile w ogóle aktualnie jest wybór).


Nie wiem nawet czy do dowolnej zmywarki/pralki możesz podłączyć wodę 45-50C, bo tyle będziesz miał pewnie w zasobniku przy PC.

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

Witaj Anonimie :smile: 
Fajnie, że Jesteś  :smile:  Muszę Ci podziękować za gładziowych....dają radę! Już prawie kończą i wychodzi im to gładko :big tongue:  Jak będą mieli czas to chętnie ich zatrudnimy przy innych pracach wykończeniowych.

Mam nadzieję, że jak już osiadłeś na dłużej, to znajdziesz chwilę czasu na odwiedziny :smile:  Niby u nas  zrobione i  główna ekipa się już spakowała, ale i tak miło będzie Was gościć i podpytać o wiele rzeczy związanych z domkiem. 

Cegły piękne, nie mogę się doczekać efektu. Chyba nie będziesz tej ściany tynkować>???



Jolu , my mamy anemostaty na suficie.

----------


## Doli.

> Na ostatnim zdjęciu widać podłączenie w kuchni osobne do zlewu i osobne do zmywarki i tu mój elektryk zwrócił mi uwagę że przy takim systemie rozprowadzania wody jak u mnie czyli rozdzielaczowym i zastosowaniu PC do ogrzewania wody warto doprowadzić do takich urządzeń jak zmywarka czy pralka wodę ciepłą niż zimną zawsze to mniejsze rachunki bo owe urządzenia już będą miały wstępnie podgrzaną wodę.


Ja widzę przeciwskazania takie: 
pralka - 1) pranie na 30* może stać się niemożliwe; 2) płukanie odbywa się w zimnej wodzie co ma sens, ponieważ zimna woda utrudnia pienienie się, więc detergenty się szybciej i lepiej wypłukują

Generalnie ja bym nie kombinowała z ciepłą wodą do sprzętów agd.

----------


## the_anonim

Siemandero

Dziewczyny i chłopaki przyznaję wam rację w 100% tip chybiony, już go usuwam i dzięki za info o anatomii pralki to dla mnie prawie wiedza tajemna :big lol: 

*cieżkiprzypadek* fajnie że ekipa się spisuje, chyba im się spodobało u was bo z tego co wiem posiedzą trochę. Jak będę się wybierał wasze okolice dam znać to może uda się spotkać.


W ostatnich dniach udało mi się zakończyć olejowanie sufitu bo było parę miejsc nie dokończonych plus cała zabudowa murłaty. Została łazienka i ewentualnie pom. tech. jak wystarczy oleju. Kończę uzbrajanie pomieszczenia tech. dziś udało się podłączyć i uruchomić rekuperator plus montaż czerpni, wszystko hula więc jest sukces. Muszę jeszcze wyprowadzić gdzieś wyrzutnię, potem (ponownie) spinam hydraulikę i mam nadzieję przed weekendem uruchomić PC. Zobaczymy jak pójdzie. Aha podłoga w pomieszczeniu tech zrobiona zdjęć brak bo nie mogę tam zrobić fotki żeby coś było widać poza tym co zamieściłem ostatnio. Jestem zadowolony ale przy kolejnym zamówieniu biorę mikrocement z drobniejszym ziarnem chyba będzie bardziej gładko i ładniej.

Work in progress

----------


## _arek_

Fajni się czyta twoje wpisy można dużo ciekawych rzeczy podłapać.... No i wszystko robione na najwyższym poziomie własnych umiejętności  :smile: 

Szkoda, ze wcześniej nie natknąłem się na ten mikrocement, bo tez bym sobie odpuścił kafelkowanie kotłowni..... Tak z ciekawości jak to wychodzi cenowo powiedzmy gdyby to przeliczyć na m2 ??

Jeszcze powiedz mi jakich rur do reku używałeś że takie fajne  wygibasy mogłeś robić, normalne spiro i kolanka czy jakieś elastyczniaki ??

----------


## sebcioc55

> O to:
> 
> 
> 
> Nie wiem nawet czy do dowolnej zmywarki/pralki możesz podłączyć wodę 45-50C, bo tyle będziesz miał pewnie w zasobniku przy PC.


Nie wolno podłączać ciepłej wody do zmywarki zasilanej zimną wodą. Dlatego, że w zmywarkach macie złoże z żywicą do zmiękczania wody (które regeneruje się solą do zmywarek). Jeżeli takie złoże dostaje ciągle wodę cieplejszą niż np 40* (różnie zalezy od złoża) to się poprostu skleja i blokuje przepływ wody do komory myjącej. Więc jak macie przyłącze na zimną wodę to podłączajcie zimną  :wink:

----------


## the_anonim

Hej
*_arek_* mikro cement na podłogę tu wyszedł około 100zł/m2 (materiał) nie jest tanio im większa powierzchnie tym cena będzie maleć, myślę że może się udać zejść do 70-80zł/m2 jeśli chodzi o podłogę "zwykłą" najdrożej wychodzi podłoga w mokrych pomieszczeniach "brodzik itp" bo tam trzeba dwa razy tyle co na normalną podłogę dać lakieru a to on robi tu cenę. Dla przykładu ten sam materiał na ścianę np w salonie będzie cię kosztował około 30-40zł/m2 bo tam wystarczy impregnat bez lakieru. No i są jeszcze zachcianki takie jak miedź czy patyna które kosztuję swoje ponieważ to faktycznie jest owy materiał a nie imitacja ale możliwości też są nieograniczone i zależą od reki która je wykonuje. Oczywiście żeby nie było tak kolorowo, materiał nie jest super twardy i raczej ostre punktowe rysy i uderzenia będą powodować uszczerbki jest to naturalne w końcu to tylko cement z duża szczyptą marketingu :wink: 

Rury do reku to zwykłe rury izolowane thermoflex tak najczęściej nazywane. Klasycznych spiro u mnie brak.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## the_anonim

Hejka

Jests mały upgrade, spiąłem hydraulikę w pom. tech. W związku z tym pojawił się jeden temat i *liczę na was*, chodzi o zmiękczacz, w wodzie kamienia u mnie dużo trochę się boję o sprzęty (PC, pralka, zmywarka, armatura) wiedzę że więcej osób zadowolonych niż przeciwników więc chyba warto. *Prośba* o szybkie info jaki model polecacie (rodzinka 2+1) lub na co warto zwrócić uwagę przy wyborze sprzętu (choć wolał bym konkretny dobry niedrogi model który się u was sprawdza).

Czekam na szybki feedback od was. :stir the pot: 

Jeden dzień musiałem spędzić na tyłku w mieszkaniu więc nie próżnując zamówiłem sprzęt AGD do kuchni (może trochę za szybko ale co tam kończyła się promka :wink: ) I tak oto w poniedziałek pojawi się lodówka piekarnik zmywarka i płyta indukcyjna :cool: 








A tak to chcę załatwić. Tu chcę wmontować zmiękczacz, kratka ściekowa jest tuż obok, sekcja do zimnej wody użytkowej wylądowała bym dalej, raczej szybka i łatwa przeróbka. Dobrze myślę???



Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kaizen

Zmierz twardość i podaj miesięczne zużycie wody (bez ogródka oczywiście).

Nie masz wypuszczonej wody na zewnątrz?

----------


## the_anonim

*Kaizen* dane muszę zebrać w takim razie, nie nie mam wypuszczonej wody na zew. do ogrodu mam studnię (pozostałość po starym właścicielu działki).

----------


## Doli.

U nas Viessmann Aquahome 20-N. Działa  :wink: 

Co do sprzętów AGD - tam (czyli w sieciówkach z rtv-agd) jest niekończąca się promka na przemian. A to kup dwa, trzeci -20%, a to "kup 5 na raty 0% i tak na przemian, razem, osobno i cały czas  :wink:  Nie da się nie trafić w promocję, chociaż chcą sprawić wrażenie, że masz ograniczony czas, a promocja zaraz ucieknie  :big grin:

----------


## the_anonim

Hej *Doli* dzięki za info to chyba właśnie u was kiedyś czytałem o tym zmiękczaczu. Powiedz mi ile was kosztował bo na szybko wiedzę że 2300 trzeba dać pytanie czym się różni (poza marką) od takiego pierwszego z brzegu za 1300zł  poza przepływam minimalnie większym co przy braku wany w domu raczej znaczenia nie ma. Czym się sugerowaliście przy wyborze, na co warto patrzeć? Wiem że warto sprawdzić jak bardzo mamy twardą wodę i zużyciem wody ale widzę że standardem przy tej ilości mieszkańców standardem u większości firm jest urządzenie o pojemności złoża na poziomie 20.

Link
https://sanitermo.pl/pl/p/Stacja-uzd...mo-20-USTM/838


https://sanitermo.pl/pl/p/Stacja-uzd...ceneo_spo=true

A niema co ukrywać nie zależy mi na bajerach przy tego typu urządzeniach a tysiak do przodu to pewnie starczył by na 10lat soli  :big grin:

----------


## Doli.

Nie wystarczyło czasu na dokładną analizę zmiękczacza. Gdzieś tylko przeczytałam, że dobre zmiękczacze musza kosztować ok 2tys zł. Taniej to po prostu na porządne materiały nie wystarczy... My kupiliśmy rok temu za jakieś 2tys., ale nasz hydraulik jak go zobaczył, to mówił, że szkoda, że nie przyszliśmy do niego bo ona by za 1700-1800zł kupił.

----------


## Kaizen

> Czym się sugerowaliście przy wyborze, na co warto patrzeć?


Podstawa to złoże monosferyczne (popularne to Lewatit S 1567) i dobra głowica (Clack, Erie) objętościowo-czasowa czyli taka, co zregeneruje złoże co zadaną ilość litrów (zależną od twardości wody, stopnia zmiękczenia i objętości złoża), ale dla higieny (sól dezynfekuje) nie rzadziej niż co ustawioną ilość dni (zazwyczaj 10-24).

Większośc jest składana w Chinach albo w garażu - byle z dobrych komponentów. Chociaż dla niektórych ma znaczenie, kto poskładał - a mało kto podaje taką informację tylko dystrybutor/importer wali swoją naklejkę.

Wielkość złoża trzeba dobrać do twardości i ilości m3. Nie wiem czemu panuje moda na przewymiarowywanie - wtedy regeneruje się z kalendarza. Za mały najwyżej będzie się regenerował częściej - za to zużywając mniejszą ilość wody i soli za każdym razem. Ja wybrałem Erie Sentencia, bo to produkt Erie wyprodukowany w Belgii a do tego instalatora mam chyba ze 2km w linii prostej.

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

My mamy zmiękczacz viessmana 20N 2200zł jak chcesz możesz podjechać i wymacać :smile: 

 Andrzej u nas analizował dlaczego akurat ten, to jak chcesz to dzwoń do niego.
Hydraulik też stwierdził, że dobry...tylko pewnie z 3 tysiaki kosztuje.

----------


## karster

A mnie znajomy mówił (nie analizowałem jeszcze tego), że wieśki są słabe (chodzi o głowicę/ złoże) i zamiast nich (bo miałem kupować sobie i jemu przy okazji) polecił aqua-soft, np https://aqua-soft.com.pl/uzdatnianie...zeplyw-1m.html

PS. Wieśka 20'stke można kupić za ok 2300 a nie żadne 3000 zł

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

> A mnie znajomy mówił (nie analizowałem jeszcze tego), że wieśki są słabe (chodzi o głowicę/ złoże) i zamiast nich (bo miałem kupować sobie i jemu przy okazji) polecił aqua-soft, np https://aqua-soft.com.pl/uzdatnianie...zeplyw-1m.html
> 
> PS. Wieśka 20'stke można kupić za ok 2300 a nie żadne 3000 zł


Kupiliśmy jak napisałam wyżej za 2200 a  to hydraulik strzelił cenę 3 tyś. widocznie nie jest na czasie ... :roll eyes:

----------


## _arek_

> Zmierz twardość i podaj miesięczne zużycie wody (bez ogródka oczywiście).


Są jakieś sprawdzone testery  ?? Na aledrogo widzę, że jest kilka rodzajów, papierki, kropelki, elektroniczne, kosmiczne....  Czy po prostu zapytać w wodociągach ??

----------


## Kaizen

> Są jakieś sprawdzone testery  ?? Na aledrogo widzę, że jest kilka rodzajów, papierki, kropelki, elektroniczne, kosmiczne....  Czy po prostu zapytać w wodociągach ??


Kropelki. Wodociągi można sprawdzić (na stronie powinno być) ale nie zaszkodzi sprawdzić. I co jakiś czas powtarzać - zwłaszcza, jak możesz dostawać wodę z różnych ujęć.

----------


## Jolka Bobek

> Jolu , my mamy anemostaty na suficie.


Ale ja nie mam jak wyprowadzić ich na sufit bo mam ocieplenie nakrokwiowe czyli brak miejsca między szalówką a PIRem. Dokładnie tak jak Anonim.

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja jako wyznawca teorii drozsze nie znaczy lepsze  :smile: 
Kupiłem ten tani z allegro z głowicą BNT, która może działać w trybie czasowo-objetosciowym.
Firma Magnus za połowę tego co markowe i wiecie co? Działa  :smile: 
Do wody pitnej mam jeszcze filtr RO z dodatkowym wkładem mineralizujacym.

----------


## the_anonim

Hejka
Miną tydzień trzeba się pochwalić a właściwie zrobić raport:
Przyszedł sprzęt AGD:
Piekarnik Boscha  made in Spain
Zmywarka Boscha made in Poland
Płyta indukcyjna Amica made in Poland a szkło made in Germany (pierwsza dostawa płyta w proszku :bash:  druga dotarła cała) 
Hmmm i jak tu patrzeć na tą niemiecką jakość??? :Confused: 
Lodówka oczywiście Haier, made in China (bo mieści cztery inne lodówki i ciągnik :wink:  kto nie zna tematu  to proszę link (choć u mnie inny model):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zizoHJXo9Pw





Dalej upycham rzeczy do pomieszczenia tech.  zrobiłem zabudowę nad wieńcem z resztek modrzewia i zabrałem się za dziurawienie elewacji pod wyrzutnię, wyszło całkiem całkiem:

----------


## the_anonim

Jeden dzień poświęciłem na garderobę, murowanie z cegły zawsze idzie powoli: :sleep:

----------


## the_anonim

Potem przeskoczyłem na rekuperację i działam z rurami, trochę muruję to dla równowagi muszę trochę burzyć. 





Trochę się wku...em  jak zobaczyłem ile sobie życzą za skrzynki rozprężne do mojego systemu reku więc zakasałem rękawy i zrobiłem to w stylu Daniellosa :wink:  :wink:  skrzynka hermetyczna wyrzynarka otwornica elastyczna rura trochę akrylu i gotowe.














A takie anemostaty wybrałem, będą pasowały do anonimowej stodoły :yes:

----------


## Kaizen

Przynajmniej do nawiewów daj gładkie rury do tych skrzynek - tu masz dużo zakamarków w których syf będzie się zbierał.

----------


## the_anonim

Dziś wyrobiłem całość rur które miałem, brakuje mi okolo 10m i już wiem że będzie problem bo nikt nie chce ciąć tych rur tylko sprzedaż na krążki 20m (okolo 1000zł :bash: ) może ktoś z was robił reku na systemie flat i zostało mu trochę rur, chętnie przygarnę.

Wracając do tematu rury na swoim miejscu w pokojach i pół salonu, czekamy na dostawę skrzynek :stir the pot: .



Ps. Sorki za burdel ale robię tysiąc rzeczy na raz i dziwnym trafem nie mam czasu na sprzątanie :roll eyes: 

Poszło szybko a dzień jeszcze długi to zabrałem się za dalszą demolkę, padło na dziurawienie dachu (czytaj montaż kominka odpowietrzenia kanalizacji wirplast)
No i dziś zrobiłem fuck up jakich mało aż wstyd się przyznać, źle wymierzyłem miejsce na kominek, walnąłem się o 0,5m w bok :bash: . I co tu robić wysokość dziury ok ale w tym miejscu, chwila przemyślenia i jest rozwiązanie rozbieram dach i podmieniam panele. Dołożyłem sobie w cholerę roboty bo dwa panele wyjąć plus gąsior ale ostatecznie udało się. Zdjęć za dużo nie mam bo kończyłem montaż po ciemku z czołówką na głowie. I tak wyszło kiepsko bo krzywo się przebiłem przez ocieplenie i kominek trochę krzywo siedzi ale wmawiam sobie że tylko ja to będę widział :big lol: 










Modrzew syberyjski kontra tanie wiertło (1-0)

----------


## the_anonim

> Przynajmniej do nawiewów daj gładkie rury do tych skrzynek - tu masz dużo zakamarków w których syf będzie się zbierał.


Mam tylko trzy takie nawiewy reszta to anemostat od razu na skrzynce montowany i w ramach testu są właśnie takie rury demontaż to odkręcenie anemostatu tak że zostaje na razie tak zobaczymy co będzie po czasie.

----------


## the_anonim

Aha, *dzięki wielkie* dla was za info o zmiękczaczach, temat rodzi się w bólach. Może koło wtorku, środy pochwalę się nowym zakupem. Się zobaczy :wink: .

Pozdrawiam zaglądających i walczących o swoje cztery kąty :wink:

----------


## karster

Przeoczyłem temat o zmiękczaczach, co kupujesz? Wybrałem sobie aquasoft 30. Mam wodę strasznie twardą, w stopniach niemieckich zdaje się ponad 25. camg coś ok 450.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## the_anonim

Hej *karster* dziś zakończyłem rozmowy odnośnie zmiękczacza, nic się nie dało utargować vissmann 2300 bliźniaczy produkt od hydrosolar z kielc 2200 tańsze też przeglądałem mało informacji o złożu i poddałem się. Zamawiam to co polecał Kaizen bo faktycznie firma od lat na rynku renoma plus certyfikaty i wiadomo co siedzi w środku. Będzie Erie Sentencja 20 bo też jest po 2300. 

*Kaizen* coś dodasz odnośnie swojego wyboru, bo jak wszystko ok to zaraz zamawiam.

----------


## Kaizen

> *Kaizen* coś dodasz odnośnie swojego wyboru, bo jak wszystko ok to zaraz zamawiam.


Podstawowe warunki - to głowica i złoże. Jak dotąd do obydwu nie mam uwag. Jak sprzęt spełnia te dwa, to wybierz sensownego instalatora w sensownej odległości (np. mój instalator jak ma dalej, to doradza wyższe, znacznie droższe modele Erie, z którymi może połączyć się zdalnie).
Ja swojego instalatora przeczołgałem, jak mi tester twardości wody którym potraktował wodę zaprzyjaźniony serwisant gastronomicznych ekspresów do kawy pokazał twardość bez zmian. Okazało się, że tester pokazywał twardość węglanową (nietrwałą) a woda była zmiękczona. Ponieważ wiedział, skąd taki wynik i jak to działa - mogę go polecić. Tym IMO wykazał się pełnym profesjonalizmem. Trochę też z nim rozmawiałem o osmozie i innych tematach - wiedział, co wie, jak i dlaczego.

----------


## the_anonim

Instalacja raczej w swoim zakresie :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> Instalacja raczej w swoim zakresie


Nie chcesz gwarancji? Przy 15 p.p. różnicy w VAT to się nie opłaca.

----------


## the_anonim

W mojej okolicy tylko Vissmann i lokalne produkty o firmie Erie nikt nie słyszał. Bazuję na cenach z neta, temat gwarancji dogadam z firmą u której zakupię sprzęt instalacja raczej do trudnych nie należy. A serwis, hmmm jestem ciekaw ile osób robi coroczne przeglądy tego typu sprzętów.

----------


## _arek_

Co to za obejmy masz do tych świecący  rur od reku ?? Będę musiał swoje czymś zakotwiczyć a te całkiem sensownie wyglądają... Tylko mi nie mów że w sklepie za rogiem kupiłeś  :big grin:

----------


## agb

Dostaniesz w hurtowni z wentylacją i pewnie w większej z hydrauliką.

----------


## the_anonim

Hej.
Tak jak pisze *agb* choć ja 90% takich gratów kupuję na alledrogo ze Smart-em (bo jest dużo taniej) i codziennie jestem pod paczkomatem :big grin: .
Szukaj coś w stylu"obejma montażowa z gumą"
Pozdro

----------


## uciu

A ja myślałem, że tylko ja jakiś dziwny jestem i dziennie paczkomat odwiedzam  :Smile:  Ostatnio miałem 4 paczki do odebrania i spowodowałem małą kolejkę  :Smile: 
Dziś zamiast jechać 5km do hurtowni...kupiłem u nich z dostawą do paczkomatu koło domu.... lenistwo :Smile:

----------


## nowa7

> Tak jak mówisz rurki tylko jedno warstwowe (chyba tak się je określa) czyli np tak jak ty masz kanther pe-rt(też je chciałem ale pojawił się Vega1 i wziąłem Rehau) czy tak jak u mnie pex -a (b lub c już nie pamiętam). Żadne wielowarstwówki.


Cześć, właśnie w przyszłym tygodniu zalewam płytę z rurkami na górnej warstwie zbrojenia. Rury mam wielowarstwowe wavina bo wydawały mi się najmocniejsze żeby przetrwać betonowanie. Miały najlepsze parametry na papierze. Myślisz, że rury z warstwą aluminium są słabsze? 

Rury na czas betonowania nabijałeś wodą czy powietrzem? My mieliśmy wodą ale sąsiad hydraulik nas straszy zamarznieciem niewydmuchanych resztek wody i rozsadzeniem rur. Wydaje mi się to mało prawdopodobne. 
Jeszcze mam pytanie odnośnie zacierania. U ciebie chyba wystawało na to za dużo rzeczy ale czy można to zrobić zacierarką taką do posadzek jakieś 12h po wylaniu? Beton teraz bedzie dłużej wiązał, nie wiem kiedy by był ten moment na wjechanie z nią na płytę.

----------


## the_anonim

Hej *nowa7* jak już masz je założone to szkoda dywagować, myślę że *sebcioc55* będzie miał większą wiedzę możesz go spytać on tam cały czas w temacie siedzi. Tu raczej nie chodzi o bycie "najmocniejszymi" przy betonowaniu a o wielowarstwowość i tą warstwę aluminium, nie będę zmyślał o co tam chodziło bo nie pamiętam, jedyne co mi utkwiło w głowie to że jeden z wiodących wykonawców płyt w Polsce wspomniał że w Belgi już jest zabronione robienie płyt na wielowarstwówkach. Ale tak jak pisałem wcześniej nie przejmuj się jak już jest gotowe to zalewać i spać spokojnie.

Nabij powietrzem bo szybciej, łatwiej i będziesz wiedzieć jak by coś  było nie tak na manometrze(czy jak tam się to zwie). Potem spuścisz powietrze i problem z głowy. 
Tak da się zatrzeć beton żeby był na gotowo u mnie tak miało być ale zbrojenie rozproszone popsuło szyki i deszcz parę godzin po zalewaniu. Samemu raczej mało prawdopodobne żeby ci się udało jak nie masz doświadczenia z zacieraczką i tak jak piszesz ważny jest moment wejścia na beton (nie za wcześnie bo się utopisz i nie za późno bo gówno zrobisz :wink: ) polecam ekipę która to robi zawodowo.

Życzę powodzenia i daj znać jak wyszło.

Ps. *Kazien* wrzuć fotki jak możesz jak masz podłączone te rurki przelewowe(do kanalizacji) od zmiękczacza bo instrukcja ten tego raczej z takich ubogich jakby szkoda im było na papier.

Jutro raport z tygodnia walki :stir the pot:

----------


## agb

> Tu raczej nie chodzi o bycie "najmocniejszymi" przy betonowaniu a o wielowarstwowość i tą warstwę aluminium, nie będę zmyślał o co tam chodziło bo nie pamiętam, jedyne co mi utkwiło w głowie to że jeden z wiodących wykonawców płyt w Polsce wspomniał że w Belgi już jest zabronione robienie płyt na wielowarstwówkach.


To chyba rozmawialiśmy z tym samym. Tylko ja dostałem wersję, że w Holandii zabronione jest używanie rurek z Alu do CW(U)  :big grin:

----------


## the_anonim

*agb* a może to była Holandia jeden czort :big grin:  Pan z niemieckim akcentem :tongue: ?

----------


## agb

Ta   :big grin:

----------


## nowa7

dzięki za odpowiedz. Trudno najwyżej dam samopoziom potem i tak podłogówka bezpośrednio w plycie jest lepszym rozwiazaniem ze względu na nie wjeżdzanie w drogą taryfę z grzaniem.

----------


## PaRa

> dzięki za odpowiedz. Trudno najwyżej dam samopoziom potem i tak podłogówka bezpośrednio w plycie jest lepszym rozwiazaniem ze względu na nie wjeżdzanie w drogą taryfę z grzaniem.


 Mam podłogówkę w wylewce i nie " wjeżdżam w drogą taryfę z grzaniem ". Ale masz rację, dziś wybrał bym opcję rurki w płycie od pana z niemieckim akcentem.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ps. *Kazien* wrzuć fotki jak możesz jak masz podłączone te rurki przelewowe(do kanalizacji) od zmiękczacza bo instrukcja ten tego raczej z takich ubogich jakby szkoda im było na papier.


Chodzi o to:


?

Były tu też podpięte skropliny z reku i są ciągle skropliny z klimy.
"Syfon" jest zrobiony niżej z kolanek kanalizacyjnych, których mi zbywało.

----------


## the_anonim

Dzięki za fotkę. A przelewowy (ten na obudowie w połowie wysokości) masz też wpięty do kanalizacji czy nie podłączony wcale?

----------


## Kaizen

> Dzięki za fotkę. A przelewowy (ten na obudowie w połowie wysokości) masz też wpięty do kanalizacji czy nie podłączony wcale?


Luzem. Instalator nic nie straszył - a musiałbym jakąś pompkę zamontować, bo odpływ mam wyżej, niż to przyłącze.

----------


## the_anonim

Hello
Raport z tygodnia prac. Jak tak patrzę po fotkach ty wydaje mi się że mało zrobione ale cały tydzień ostro pracowałem. 
Zrobiłem skrzynki rozprężne i zabrałem się za zabudowę G-k.










Zrobiłem też gładź ale jeszcze muszę przynajmniej jedną warstwę położyć, wyszło ok zabudowa tylko 8,5cm dołem tam gdzie ma być zabudowa kuchenna.










Zarzuciłem braki w tynku wstępnie "siwuchą" i rury od wody.











Dotarł też zmiękczacz Erie Sentencia 20 jak wiadomo sprzęt do kotłowni wybiera się przede wszystkim kolorem aby wszystko było elegancko spasowane, reszta parametrów ma małe znaczenie :rotfl:   W sobotę na wieczór zacząłem przerabiać instalację ale zabrakło mi paru złączek tak że fotki jak skończę.




Wiem wiem wszystko jak w burdelu ale powoli wychodzę na prostą z tematami które były niewiadomą i typowo na żywiole robione. Trzymać kciuki żeby w przyszłym tygodniu udało się zakończyć część tematów rozbabranych.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## agb

Ma to jakiś bypass, albo robisz z rurek/złączek czy wpinasz na stałe?

----------


## the_anonim

*agb* wszystko na sztywno łączone na rurki PP. Bypass-u brak w zestawie ( tak jak i rurek przelewowych) można dokupić u mnie nie jest mi potrzebny.

----------


## the_anonim

Zmiękczacz zamontowany. 

Było tak:


Jest tak:



Fotka dla przyszłych samorobów (wlot po prawej wylot po lewej plus wąż do odprowadzania wody podczas regeneracji):





Skoczyłem do wodociągów i moje ujęcie wody legitymuje się wynikiem 330 Mg CaCo3(czy jak się tam to pisze) w skali niemieckiej 18,5 a francuskiej bo taką posługuje się Erie wynik 33. Nie jest źle z tą wodą. 


A teraz *Ważne pytanie do mądrych głów* w tym pomieszczeniu mam suchy syfon i planuję zrobić w nim dziurkę na węża od płuczyn ładnie to uszczelnić i zapomnieć o temacie(patrz fotka). *Pytanie* czy przez tą rurkę nie będzie jakiegoś ciągu wstecznego z zapaszkiem z kanalizacji do pomieszczenia????? Tak by było
dla mnie najwygodniej. Słyszałem również że instalatorzy robią czasem "syfon" poprzez wygięcie samej rurki w kształt syfonu i wpięcie do kanalizy.

----------


## the_anonim

Hej,
Raport z tygodnia, w skrócie kontynuuję tematy nie skończon: budowa i zabudowa rur reku (udało mi się okazyjnie kupić 8m rury), nawiew w salonie zrobiłem dołem wyciąg górą. Jeden dzień przeznaczony na budowę garderoby (jest połowa docelowej wysokości) i w końcu ruszył projekt łazienka który powoli się klaruje jak i parę innych tematów.
















Pozdrawiam

Ps. Nikt nic w sprawie z poprzedniego postu w sprawie odprowadzania płuczyn z uzdatniacza??? Chyba muszę przenieść pytanie do odpowiedniego działu.

----------


## Marek.M

Jest jakiś cel murowania tej garderoby z takiej cegły?

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Pewnie estetyczny  :wink:

----------


## Marek.M

> Pewnie estetyczny


No właśnie estetyka taka dość średnia, póki co, dlatego pytam :cool:

----------


## Jolka Bobek

> Hej,
> Raport z tygodnia, w skrócie kontynuuję tematy nie skończon: budowa i zabudowa rur reku (udało mi się okazyjnie kupić 8m rury), nawiew w salonie zrobiłem dołem wyciąg górą.


A dlaczego tak? Dlaczego w ogóle wyciąg w salonie? Może gdzieś już pisałeś ale nie kojarzę..Mój instalator chyba by zawału dostał - dla niego nawiewy tylko na suficie i tylko przy oknie -  inne rozwiązania to herezja w czystej postaci :stir the pot:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

> No właśnie estetyka taka dość średnia, póki co, dlatego pytam


Mnie się to też nie podoba, ale to nie mój dom, więc tak tylko się domyślam powodów. To Anonim ma być z tego zadowolony, a nie my  :big tongue:

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

> Udało się kupić cegłę na garderobę w master sypialni. Nie jest to "rozbiórkowa" tylko cegła która przeleżała 20 lat pod chmurką przykryta jakimś kawałkiem blachy więc jest super bo nie wygląda jak nowa a ząb czasu zrobił swoje. Pasuje idealnie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps. Jeśli ktoś liczy że to będzie super łądna ściana z super wymuskaną fugą to się zdziwi. Dla mnie taka ściana osobiście musi wyglądać tak jak by była murowana na szybko w starym stylu bez zbędnych pieszczot fugownicą, jedyne narzędzie to kielnią tak że jest tu dużo dziur i miejsc gdzie tak jak zaprawa była rzucana tak została. Po prostu to nie jest klinkier takie jest moje zdanie


 No i macie odpowiedź :smile:  on wie co robi :wink:

----------


## Marek.M

> No i macie odpowiedź on wie co robi


Umknęło, nie sposób wszystkiego spamiętać.

----------


## nowa7

Daje znać jak wyszła płyta. Mam ambiwalentne uczucia  :big grin:  Pogoda była świetna, udało się prawie idealnie zatrzec kuchnie , salon i dwa pokoje no a dalej kupa... bo na reszcie tj. jakies 40% zatarło się zle , wystarczyła chwila przerwy i nieuwagi. Poza tym nie jest idealnie równo z poziomem, różnice 1-1,5 cm , w dwóch miejscach wylażla nam czerwona otulina dobiegów , trzeba było dobiegi dac pod zbrojeniem , było za płytko być moze jakaś trytytka się zerwała, nie wiem, jak betonowałiśmy tego nie było, dopiero jak beton związał wieczorem wyszło, wylewka nas nie ominie. Ogólnie ja jestem zadowolona (o ile tylko wszystko póżniej bedzie działać) mój mąż wręcz odwrotnie ale jak to powiedział Pan Operator Pompy "przy drugim domu bedzie już wszystko idealnie" Za to beton wyliczyłam  co do kilkudziesięciu litrów. Miało wejśc na wszystko 34m3 i zostały 2 taczki.

----------


## Daniellos_

A ja właśnie chciałem powiedzieć że ścianą zapowiada się fajnie  :smile:  efekt takiej starej ceglanej ściany dobrze się komponuje z nowoczesnym wnętrzem. Tylko pokombinował bym żeby wyczyścić same cegły z zaprawy by były bardziej ceglane. Może da się zmyć ten nalot.

Odpływ zmiękczacze bym robił w drugiej opcji czyli wygiął wąż na wzór syfonu u wpiął do kanalizy. Nie będziesz miał rurki na podłodze.
Ja na początku miałem bez syfonu i śmierdziało. Zapach wlatywały rurka przelewową, a nie ta od popłuczyn.

Brawo za skrzynki rozprężne. Me gusta  :cool:

----------


## the_anonim

Hej.

*Jola Bobek* 5min z kredkami córki, rysunek dla ciebie i instalatora żeby nie dostał zawału :wink:  przepływ jest prawidłowy w mojej opinii.



Co do garderoby myślę że koledzy i koleżanki wyjaśnili temat, uspokoję was, połowa zabudowy to będzie drewno które ma ocieplić chłód cegły. Zaczekajmy na efekt końcowy bo sam jestem ciekawy jak to wyjdzie.

*nowa7* Dzięki za info i gratki za podjęcie się ciężkiego tematu, może warto zostawić to co wyszło a reszta w czymś co nie podnosi wysokości podłogi (np. żywica, mikrocement, panel winylowy). Temat do przemyślenia.

*Daniellos* Dzięki za info węża przelewowego na razie nie wpinam, a jeśli mówisz że z tego od płuczyn nie śmierdzi to na razie zostaje tak jak planowałem, czas pokaże czy będzie dobrze.

----------


## the_anonim

Szybki wpis,
Zrobiona zabudowa geberitu od frontu dwie lagi bo zostało mi płyt (nie bić po twarzy za zwykłe płyty u góry, takie były pod ręką)
Wnęka przeznaczona na szafkę "ukrytą" wszystko ma tworzyć jeden zlany słup.
Gdzie zamawiacie formatki na takie nietypowe meble? Ktoś poleci jakieś sklep w necie?





Idzie zima więc trzeba wstawiać grzejniki wiec wstawiam i ja, 300 watów (50x150cm) odpalane z przycisku dzwonkowego ustawione będzie na czasówce, pomysł zapożyczony od kolegi *Pana Kejk* który cały dom ma w owych matach. Grzejnik zatopiony w kleju kategorii S1 czyli dedykowanym. Reszta ściany będzie zlicowana jakimiś zwykłym klejem czy co tam wpadnie mi w dłonie.







Pozdrawiam

----------


## annatulipanna

Hej *anonim*! 
Jak ja Cię podziwiam, że Ci się jeszcze chce! Parę rzeczy mocno sobie skomplikowałeś, żeby tylko osiągnąć zamierzony cel (chociażby WM  :wink: ). I konsekwentnie trzymasz się planu. Szacun! Ja już bym pewnie połowę rzeczy odpuściła  :wink:  A jest o co walczyć, bo sufity robią mega wrażenie  :jaw drop:  (choć ja osobiście wolę niższe pomieszczenia  :wink: ). No i czekam na tę murowaną garderobę z niecierpliwością  :wink: 
Tyle tematów ogarniasz jednocześnie, że ja już mam mętlik w głowie. I Ty tak wszystko sam, czy ktoś Ci pomaga?
Ja nieustannie Ci kibicuję i podziwiam samodzielną pracę.
Pozdrawiam  :bye:

----------


## nowa7

Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie. Dawałeś pape/folie pod ściany tak dla spokoju? Nie ma chyba szans żeby płyta grzewcza była mokra? Właśnie się zastanawiam czy dawać cokolwiek pod ściany.

----------


## the_anonim

Hejka *tulipana* fajnie że jeszcze zaglądasz tu do mnie i dzięki za miłe słowo, mam tyle rozbabranych tematów bo jak staję na jakimś etapie z różnych powodów to łapię się za inny aż wcześniejszego nie przemyślę a teraz mam ich już naprawdę dużo i  sam się powoli gubię  :spam: .  Co do pytania czy ktoś mi pomaga to niestety ale wszystko sam choć ostatnio wpadł kumpel na pół dnia porobić trochę elektryki. Na co dzień pracuję samotnie i odbijam sobie to jak "typowa kobieta" zakupami  :big lol: 
Moje ostanie zabawki:


Ostatnio wskoczył temat drzwi do łazienki tak na próbę:
Z zewnątrz na razie wyglądają jak drzwi od chłodni :rotfl:  

Od środka trochę lepiej


Z nowych tematów to napiszę ...albo wstawię fotki i się domyślajcie :big tongue: 




A ze starych tematów łazienka się kompletuje teraz trzeba zakasać rękawy i działać bo to priorytet :wink: :








Muszę *podziękować* wam dziewczyny za to że jesteście takie zmienne, obecnie kupuję kupę nowych rzeczy do wykończenia za połowę ceny na olx. Bo większość ofert posiada tekst w stylu "sprzedaję bo koncepcja się zmieniał" i nie wiedzieć czemu to same kobitki :cool: 

*nowa7* Ja dałem koszt minimalny a zrobione po "bożemu". Na forum tylu zwolenników co przeciwników.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## nowa7

Ja widziałam oferte nowych mebli na sprzedaż wystawioną przez faceta z tekstem "sprzedaje bo żony nie przegadam " :d

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Dobre !
Muszę zapamiętać  :smile:

----------


## maaszak

> Ostatnio wskoczył temat drzwi do łazienki tak na próbę:


The_anonim jak zwykle nieszablonowo... nawet jeśli to tylko drzwi do łazienki  :cool:

----------


## the_anonim

Hejka

*maaszak* :wink: 

Szybki wpis. Łazienka ciąg dalszy. Pierwsze hydroizolacja 2x plus gruntowanie i dziś pół dniówki z płytkami jutro może uda się skończyć.

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

Ojej jak równiutko :eek:  Fajna i ciekawa łazienka się zapowiada :smile:  Do tego inna niz wszystkie. Super!
Kolor płytek jest srebrny czy delikatnie wchodzi w zieleń?

Moje obie spitolone, ale się juz z tym pogodziłam i teraz muszę je jakoś retuszować. Jedynie podoba mi się zrobiony kominek, ale też bym troszku zmieniła.

Nie masz  czasem w zanadrzu fachowców od bruku?

----------


## the_anonim

Hejka *ciężkiprzypadek* to zasługa płytek są mega mega równe o czy świadczy fakt że robię je na fudze 1mm :cool:  ale nie ma róży bez kolców, są bardzo delikatne pod prysznic ok bo tam człowiek raczej chodzi nago ale gdzieś na korytarz raczej odradzał bym. Kolor jest raczej nie do określenia taki kameleon, przy świetle dziennym zielony morski przy sztucznym ma kilka barw zależy od kąta padania światła, miejsca płytki (nisko prawie czarna a na wysokości wzroku srebrna jak lustro) , to płyta z cyklu ani ładna ani brzydka po prostu ciekawa. 

Czyżby ekipa z mojego polecenia się nie popisała??? :sad:  
Brukarze ciężki temat sam się zastanawiam co zrobię jak dojdę do tego etapu.

----------


## uciu

> Brukarze ciężki temat sam się zastanawiam co zrobię jak dojdę do tego etapu.


Kamień, cement, zagęszczarka i super robota samemu  :Smile: 
Tylko trzeba wpierw pomyśleć, rozrysować.
U sąsiada teraz robili i trzeba przyznać, że szybko poszło i jak przejeżdżam ładnie wygląda ale liczyli sobie 100zł/m2.
Cena tylko za zagęszczoną podbudowę (dolomit) i za ułożenie. Materiał po stronie kupującego.
Jak przeliczyłem, wyszłoby mnie to koło 25-30tyś..... wiec bede działał sam na wiosnę :Smile: 

Co do łazienki, robiłem podobnie grunt, mapegum, narożniki, mankiety itp i klej.
Teraz dałbym tylko SIKABOND T8. Masz 2 rzeczy w 1 i na prawdę jest to fajny materiał.
Mega elastyczny - jak przykleisz 2 płytki np na folię i fugę jeszcze zrobisz z SIKAFLEX 11FC to może to zginać na fudze pod kątem 180* - tak jakby to była kartka papieru - w pobliskim składzie mają kilku letnie próbki przy regale z tym materiałem. Płytki już brudne, klej też i ani śladu zmęczenia materiału. Ja tym robiłem tylko płytki na dylatacjach (nie chciałem żadnych listw) ale teraz też bym to wykorzystał na łazienkę.

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

> Hejka *ciężkiprzypadek* to zasługa płytek są mega mega równe o czy świadczy fakt że robię je na fudze 1mm ale nie ma róży bez kolców, są bardzo delikatne pod prysznic ok bo tam człowiek raczej chodzi nago ale gdzieś na korytarz raczej odradzał bym. Kolor jest raczej nie do określenia taki kameleon, przy świetle dziennym zielony morski przy sztucznym ma kilka barw zależy od kąta padania światła, miejsca płytki (nisko prawie czarna a na wysokości wzroku srebrna jak lustro) , to płyta z cyklu ani ładna ani brzydka po prostu ciekawa. 
> 
> Czyżby ekipa z mojego polecenia się nie popisała??? 
> Brukarze ciężki temat sam się zastanawiam co zrobię jak dojdę do tego etapu.


Nie, Twoja ekipa nie kładła w końcu płytek w łazienkach, tylko na wiatrołapie i technicznym, poniewaz nie mieli dobrego sprzętu. Oni swoją robotę zrobili w porządku.
To inna, 100% drozsza ekipa tez  z polecenia pokazała swój kunszt :eek: 

Już sobie wyobrazam te Twoje płytki na zywo, muszą być piękne!, lubię takie nieoczywiste klimaty. Żałuję, ze nie poszłam tez w tym kierunku.


Sorki, mam problem z klawiaturą i z mi szwankuje.

----------


## the_anonim

Siemka

*uciu* chyba u mnie też się tak skończy że wszystko samemu na podwórku, ale mam świadomość ile ton trzeba przerzucić kostki ipt i chętnie bym to komuś oddał za uczciwe pieniądze.

*cieżkiprzypadek* nic nie żałuj tylko ciesz się że wam takim ekspresem idze, a ja dam znać jak będę w okolicy bo w końcu muszę się do was wybrać coś podpatrzeć :wink: 


Dziś tylko szybka* zajawka*, trochę was przytrzymam :big grin: 



cdn.

----------


## the_anonim

Hej, dawno mnie nie było.
Płytki w łazience skończone znaczy się zostało trzy płytki dołem ale pierwsze muszę zainstalować odpływ, wysokość płytek to 220cm na zdjęciach jakoś tego nie widać.





dobrać fugę i będzie git.

----------


## the_anonim

W zeszły czwartek kolo południa przyjechały płyty betonowe do salonu, wymiar 60x120cm grubość 1cm sztuk 32. W piątek koło 22.00 wszytko wylądowało na ścianie.

Po kolei
Dzień wcześniej zamontowałem listwę startową z kątownika 15x30mm na której opierałem płyty, trochę pracy na kolanach ale się opłaciło bo potem było już z górki. Pomysł dobry ale słabo przykleiłem i dwie listwy odpadły w trakcie montażu płyt :wink: . Następnie gruntowanie ściany. Potem czarny spray w rękę i pomalowanie miejsc gdzie wychodziły pionowe fugi. Poziome fugi wymyśliłem sobie że będą aluminiowe, chłopaki od płyt podzielili się swoim doświadczeniem i kazali kupić kątwonik 10x15mm wkładając go za płytę tworzy się fuga grubości 2mm i jest cofnięta w stosunku do płyty 2mm (patrz foto).

----------


## the_anonim

Reszta to już banał, pianka tytan 60sekund 45sekund czekania i płyta na ścianę. Fuga pionowa ~2/3mm pozioma to grubość kątownika (2mm). Czy wyszło idealnie? Nie. A to oczywiście przez piankę którą trzeba wyczuć (za gruby warkocz i płyta odstaje) udało się nad tym zapanować ale pierwsze parę płyt to była walka. Ostatecznie 23m2 w półtora dnia to chyba dobry wynik w pojedynkę. No i raczej tylko dzięki tej zasranej pianie. Można je kłaść na klej ale trzeba gruntować płyty i czasowo pewnie z 5x tyle. 

Tyle zrobiłem w pierwszy dzień a reszta w drugi :wink: 



Jak widać na początku wkręcałem kawałki drewna aby płyty nie odpychało, potem jak już dobrałem odpowiednią ilość pianki na płycie niczym nie trzeba było się wspomagać.



Używałem systemu do poziomowania płytek wielokrotnego użytku (super sprawa).

----------


## the_anonim

Na środku zostawiony plac. Nie chciałem całej ściany w betonie bo było by tego za dużo i wyszło by to mdłe, więc przedzieliłem ścianę a w środku planuję "zieloną ścianę lub jak kto woli  ogród wertykalny. Dzięki temu nie mam docinanych płyt, po prostu zacząłem z lewej (4 płyty) a potem z prawej (4 płyty) w środku zostało około 110cm.



Potem była impregnacja jakimś środkiem który polecali chłopaki od płyt (nie pamiętam co to za mieszanka, taka droga woda :big grin: ). Zraszacz w rękę i 5min i gotowe.



Ostatnim etapem przy ścianie w salonie była zabudowa murłaty która oczywiście trwała więcej niż położenie płyt.  :bash:

----------


## the_anonim

Ale ostatecznie efekt końcowy wart kasy i pracy włożonej. Jest lepiej niż przypuszczałem, płyty są super równe i od razu jak je zobaczyłem wiedziałem że będzie dobrze, ale wisienką na torcie okazały się fugi poziome z listwy aluminiowej. To taka "biżuteria tej ściany ale ogromnie zmienia wygląd i uważam że jest to pozycja obowiązkowa przy kładzeniu płyt betonowych. Fotki słabo to oddają ale jest mega fajnie. Jestem więcej niż zadowolony. 



Podziękowania dla chłopaków z firmy *Beton Projekt*. Płyty super jakości równiutkie z dobrego przepisu i dokładnie wyjaśnili jak je montować. Miałem okazję akurat poznać jednego z dwóch szefów firmy. Chwilę porozmawialiśmy widać że chłopaki znają się na betonie i trochę przepisów przerobili żeby mieć to co obecnie produkują. Pierwsze skojarzenie to trochę jak z przepisem na udane ciasto, wszystkie składniki dokładnie dobrane plus doświadczenie w czasie "pieczenia" :wink: . A że i Anonimowa stodoła też się podobała Szymonowi to wytargowałem dla was zniżkę na płyty na hasło Anonim macie płyty po 90zł/szt. (zawsze coś :wink: ) (tel. 792 793 030) Sympatyczny młody człowiek z fajnym produktem więc POLECAM.

----------


## the_anonim

Teraz muszę wrócić do brudnej roboty, działam w łazience (zamontowałem odpływ pod prysznicem w sumie połowicznie) trochę podciągnąłem ściany w garderobie i zrobiłem montaż anemostatów. A z miłych rzeczy przyszły klamki do drzwi wewnętrznych (kolor tytan) :wink: 





Do następnego :stir the pot:

----------


## uciu

Dałeś klina do głowy z tą ścianą. Zaje... wyszła  :Smile: 
Już u siebie bym to widział, szczególnie, jak na ich stronce realizacje widziałem i w dodatku są 40km ode mnie...
Ale jak zapodałem temat żonie to mnie sprowadziła do parteru... zę pół roku mieszkam i już bym zmieniał...
Jaka jest waga takiej płyty?

----------


## the_anonim

Około 12kg jak dobrze pamiętam.

----------


## pawnook

Anonimie brałeś może pod uwagę imitacje takich płyt, ale żeby wykonać z gotowej zaprawy z wora? Później się fugi wyżyna jakiś narzędziem i na necie fajnie to wygląda. Sam się zastanawiam nad jedna ściana z betonu, ale szczerze moje pierwsze plany to była imitacja z wora.

----------


## maaszak

Widzę, że w łazience kleiłeś płytki na bloczek, bez tynku. Odbyło się bezstresowo? Bez trudności z poziomowaniem samym klejem? Zresztą, co ja niemądry pytam... jak Anonim budował to mur z bloczków jest równy jak lustro  :smile: 

A jak tam daszek szklany nad wejściem się sprawuje? Coś byś zmienił np. w montażu? Bo tak ostatnio zacząłem się zastanawiać jak by zorganizować wejście w swojej przyszłej chałupie i coś tego typu chyba najbardziej mi pasuje.

----------


## Jolka Bobek

> Dałeś klina do głowy z tą ścianą. Zaje... wyszła 
> Już u siebie bym to widział, szczególnie, jak na ich stronce realizacje widziałem i w dodatku są 40km ode mnie...
> Ale jak zapodałem temat żonie to mnie sprowadziła do parteru... zę pół roku mieszkam i już bym zmieniał...
> Jaka jest waga takiej płyty?


Ja też kombinuję coś na ścianę klatki schodowej. Ale jeszcze bardziej spodobała mi się idea betonowego blatu na wyspie...

----------


## the_anonim

*pawnook* nie nie brałem pod uwagę i szczerze nie wyobrażam sobie tego. Te płyty są gładkie jak szkło plus "raki" nie ma innej możliwości zrobić tego jak forma i dobry przepis betonowy. Nie patrz na fotki z daleka tylko z bliska, to tak jak z cegłą ciętą z lica a gotowymi gipsowymi formami niby odwzorowanie bardzo dobre ale czar pryska jak podejdziesz na trzy metry do ściany cegłą to cegła. Moja rada jest taka murować ściany równo, tam gdzie wiemy że będzie taka okładzina nie kłaść tynku i mamy oszczędności aby przełknąć łatwiej droższy materiał. U mnie m2 tynku to było ~30zł i tyle mogę sobie odjąć od metra okładziny i wtedy to zawsze lepiej wygląda :wink: , po drugie cena płyt już nie jest taka kosmiczna jak kiedyś no i sam fakt że tu 100% kasy trafia do chłopaków którzy są producentami, w rozmowie wynikło że zrezygnowali z wszystkich pośredników bo każdy chciał spory kawałek i cena robiła się spora a ich zarobek taki sam (stronę muszą sobie zaktualizować).


*maaszak* akurat ściany w łazience (wszystkie wew.) są z silki tam tego problemu nie ma nie trzeba gruntować, ściana w miarę równa ale zmieniłem pacę na grzebień 12mm  a jak by była 14mm to jeszcze lepiej. Niby więcej kleju idzie ale masz pole do manewru na mniejszym niż 10mm nie wyobrażam sobie robić. Ostatni rząd płytek wchodził już w wieniec tam była lipa, ale klej grzebień 12mm na płytkę i tyle samo na ścianę i jest git. Dobry klej i nie ma problemu, ja ostatnio przeskoczyłem na Ceresit CM16, jestem super zadowolony(cena jakość :yes: )

Daszek. A widzisz wczoraj miałem o nim pisać (telepatia :cool: ) bo chyba *Doli* kiedyś chciała wiedzieć jak to po czasie wygląda. Fotki mówią wszystko. U mnie należy poprawić spadek w drugą stronę bo ewidentnie jest na ścianę przez to ten okropny zaciek i po drugie daszek musi nie dotykać ściany tak aby woda i brud się tam nie zbierały tylko w miarę spływały. Po za tymi rzeczami pewnie ze dwa razy w roku wypadało by go umyć :wink: 





Pozdro

----------


## fighter1983

Anonim... naprawiaj to i koncz elewacje... szkoda Twojej pracy

----------


## the_anonim

Hejka *fighter* obiecuję na wiosnę zamykam temat elewacji. Najgorsze że grunt od ciebie mi się przeterminował i chyba powinien polecieć do kosza. :bash: 

Coś cicho ostatnio u większości samorobów, czyżby sezon zimowy? U mnie powolutku do przodu, murowanie garderoby prawie zakończone jeszcze jedna może dwie warstwy cegieł, nadproże wymyśliłem sobie z kątownika. Następne zdjęcia garderoby obiecuję już z drewnem u góry :wink: .

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

> Siemka
> 
> 
> 
> *cieżkiprzypadek* nic nie żałuj tylko ciesz się że wam takim ekspresem idze, a ja dam znać jak będę w okolicy bo w końcu muszę się do was wybrać coś podpatrzeć
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cdn.


No i co tam...nie dzwonisz ? zapraszamy :smile: 
U nas jest cieplutko i rózowo :cool:  w całym domku a co chciałeś zobaczyć?

----------


## B_i_U

Witam. Mam kilka pytań związanych z tymi płytami betonowymi.
- czy mają jakąś siatkę zbrojeniową w środku, czy może jakieś włókna polipropylenowe itp.?
- nic nie popękało podczas transportu?
- znasz nazwę tego impregnatu?

Boję się, że przy tym rozmiarze musi to być bardzo łamliwe ale wyglądają pięknie. Ja kiedyś dawałem zamiast fugi listwy aluminiowe o przekroju "T", chociaż efekt ten sam.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## the_anonim

Cześć

*ciężkiprzypadek* miałem zajrzeć do was w zeszłym tygodniu pojechałem na godzinę do Kielc wróciłem po 10 :bash:   zobaczyć chciałem wszystko a nuż coś podpatrzę :wink: 

*Bartek* płyty posiadają włókna cyrkonowe (podobno to najlepszy produkt do tego typu zastosowań) nie wiem czy to przez nie ale płyty są "elastyczne". Niby 1cm to powinno być delikatne ale żadnych obaw przy montażu, transport zapewnia producent. Nazwy impregnatu nie znam ale strasznie śmierdział przez parę dni (cena coś koło 60zł/L) musisz zapytać u producenta.

Dzieje się trochę ale nic nie skończone więc nie za bardzo mam co wam pokazać. Mikrocement położony w 90% w łazience ale nie zaimpregnowany, futryny wszystkie osadzone i połowa ma już zaciągnięty tynk, podłogówka zalana i powili odpalamy PC, tworzy się projekt kuchni, kompletuje się łazienka, kominek koza wybrany cena ustalona muszę tylko zdobyć informacje kominiarskie (wysokość komina, jak obrobić przejście przez dach itp.)

Pozdrawiam

----------


## uciu

Jaką koze planujesz?
Tez jestem na etapie wyboru  :Smile: 
Podobał się Jotul  F373 ale cena go skreśla...
Tanszy jest Dovre ASTRO 3 lub 4 ale to i tak dużo $$$ i zastanawiam się czy jest sens pakować tyle kasiury....dla klimatu....

----------


## the_anonim

Jotul i Dovre poza moim zasięgiem cenowym choć model vintage bardzo mi się podoba. 
Ja chcę piecyk konwektorowy a to mocno zawęża kręg. Biorę Piccolo brązowy firmy Masterflamme 7kw (3,5k) czeska produkcja więc o jakość się nie boję. Liczę że z kominem zamknę się w 4.5k.

----------


## uciu

Dzieki Masterflamme nie znałem, musze poszukać jakiejś fajnej oferty.
Widze w nim jeden minus którego u mnie chyba nie przeskoczę... ma doprowadzenie powietrza od tyłu a ja zrobiłem rure  z podłogi.... Musiałbym go wysunąć na salon by od ziemi kolano zrobić. Wtedy dojdzie mi kolejne kolano pod sufitem.
Ale produkt wydaję się fajny, a i cena normalna...

----------


## piodwo

Witam!!!
Zamówiłem płyty z Beton Projekt, lada dzień powinny dotrzeć. Bedę montował je samemu na obudowie kominka. Mam do ciebie jedno pytanie, jaka wyszła grubość klej + płyta. Jestem ograniczony miejscem ponieważ wkład kominkowy ma listwę wokół i dlatego jest to dla mnie istotne. Czytałem że na początku miałeś problemy z klejem, ja też się tego troszkę obawiam żeby bardzo nie poodpychał.

----------


## the_anonim

Hej, 
Ile masz tego miejsca bo ten klej tytana odpycha i to sporo. Myślę że musisz przyjąć 1,5-2cm ja złapałem o co kaman dopiero po 10m2 tak że u ciebie będzie już pozamiatane. Jeśli nie masz wprawy z klejem z tuby to proponuję Ci klasyczny klej do płytek, więcej pracy bo płyty trzeba zaimpregnować wcześniej jakimś gruntem no i potem więcej roboty z klejem, ale masz czasu w cholerę i wszystko możesz skorygować, a przy tym kleju masz góra pół minuty na korektę i oczywiście musisz wiedzieć ile go położyć. Jak dasz go za dużo o nie ma opcji żebyś zapanować nad odpychaniem.

Pozdo i powodzenia.

Ps. Pompa śmiga w domu przyjemne 19.5 C*. Jak się wszystko ustabilizuje dam znać co i jak.

----------


## the_anonim

Siemandero.
Dawno nie było wpisu, więc coś skrobnę poza życzeniami świątecznymi :Smile: . Działam dalej na paru polach ale głównie łazienka. Mikrocement położony na ścianach łazienki (~20m2) i pociągnięty impregnatem jeszcze żywica 2x i gotowe. Wjechała też tapeta aby ożywić wnętrze, problem w tym że nie da się zrobić dobrego zdjęcia tym materiałom i na fotkach wszystko wygląda nijak. Musicie uwierzyć na słowo że jest git :wink:  i zaczekać na całość projektu.







Ze spraw grzewczych, płyta fundamentowa rozgrzewała się około 3 dni a łącznie pompa chodziła samopas jeden tydzień. Na początku było trochę problemów aby wystartować ale wszystko zostało opanowane. Po tygodniu w domu pojawiła się temp. 24,5 *C i od tamtej pory pompa chodzi na kagańcu w taniej taryfie nocnej. Przy temp. na zewnątrz około -2 w nocy pompa sobie ciągnie co noc 10kwh, a przy obecnych temp. tak jak na fotkach.W domu ustabilizowała się temperatura 22,5(zdecydowanie za wysoka dla mnie) podbijana do 24 w południe przez słońce. Mam za to jeden problem a raczej pytanie, czy pompy panasonica używają grzałki podczas defrostów? Co noc obserwuję że pompa używa grzałki od 1 do 2 godzin a ma zadane żeby się wspomagać nią dopiero od -12 stopni. Czy ktoś może mi to wyjaśnić do czego ona używa grzałki? Zbiornik na CWU nie jest podłączony i pompa chodzi tylko w trybie grzania. Ktoś ma jakąś teorię? Info Pompa Panasonic split 5kw.





Pozdrawiam zaglądających i *Spokojnych wesołych świąt w gronie najbliższych* :hug:

----------


## Tulisko

Cześć Anonimie :Smile: 

Pompy Panasa 1 wentylatorowe wspomagają sie grzałką przy defroście jeśli temperatura powrotu spadnie chyba ponizej 27st.
To wynika raczej z logiki pracy pompy i nie ma w tym nic złego. Chlopaki pisali o tym w tym wątku:
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7881552

Można wyłączyc grzałkę w menu serwisowym ale wtedy każdy defrost to 2start-stopy pompy co dla sprezarki chyba zdrowe nie bedzie.
Producent  raczej wiedział co robi zabezpieczajac w ten sposób urzadzenie. Są jednak zapaleńcy, którzy wylaczają grzałkę w opcjach i obserwują czy nie wybuchnie :roll eyes:  Zdrowych i spokojnych świąt :wink:

----------


## the_anonim

Wielkie dzięki *Tulisko* i wszytko jasne.

----------


## uciu

Nie do końca, Mam 1 wentylatorową SDC serii H i ona zawsze robi 2 start stopy. Grzałką nie wspomaga się nigdy nawet jak na próbę na powrocie miałem stopnie.
Wg mnie, jak u Cebie wspomaga się grzałą to lepiej. Licznik nabija godzinę pracy grzałki a w rzeczywistości ona działa kilka minut.

----------


## the_anonim

Witam w nowym roku, życzonka dla wszystkich budujących aby było mało stresu przy budowie i samych sukcesów bez przestojów.
Styczeń już prawie za nami a ja nic nie piszę, nie zaskoczę was że już mieszkamy, walka nadal trwa i się dłuży ale klocek po klocku do przodu i może się uda wszystko zrobić co jest zaplanowane.

Na początek wrzucę garderobę, parę desek jest jeszcze nie zaolejowanych bo brakło materiału, ale jeśli chodzi o górę to temat właściwie domknięty. Jutro wrzucę jak fotki jak to jest zrobione od strony technicznej jeśli kogoś to interesuje. Zostało jeszcze zaimpregnować cegłę i zmontować drzwi przesuwne (okucia w czarnym macie już kupione). Pytanie brzmi czy drzwi które będą z tego samego drewna co jest na górze zrobić w układzie pionowym czy na jodełkę. Druga opcja na pewno fajniejsza ale czy dam radę to dobrze posklejać oto jest pytanie :razz: 

Fotki:










Ps. troszkę pracy to kosztowało bo jak ma się taki dach to trochę tych dziwnych kątów i cięć jest :roll eyes:

----------


## ufbufkruf

:jaw drop: 

Zbieram szczękę z połogi. Szacun!

----------


## the_anonim

*uciu* dzięki za info gdzieś mi uciekł twój post wcześniej. 
Ps. pompa sobie pracuje ładnie i już chyba mi miną okres latania i patrzenia na parametry co 10min :big lol: 
Fotki jakieś przykładowe jak to wygląda miesięcznie, a że zimy nie widać na horyzoncie to jest git: obecnie tylko CO bez CWU.





(16.12.2019-15.01.2020) *410kWh* x 0.35gr = 143,5zł 100% tania taryfa, grzeję tylko w nocy nie korzystam z okienka dziennego będzie zarezerwowane dla CWU. Temp 20,5-23,5 zależy ile słońca wpadnie w ciągu dnia.

Jak będzie chwila to zacznę robić raporty miesięczne w jednym poście.

Ps. tak u nie wygląda krzywa i delta  ta ostania trochę duża pewnie w stosunku do waszych ale przy moich pętlach podłogówki 120-145m i 20cm betonu  wydaję się być ok. Chyba że ktoś ma jakieś cenne uwagi.

----------


## the_anonim

*ufbufkruf* dzięki za pozytywną opinię bo tak ją odbieram :tongue: , dodam że zdjęcia jakoś dziwnie przekłamują na moją korzyść zawłaszcza jak chodzi o cegłę, wcale nie jest taka ładna jak na fotkach :Mad: 

Jak pewni da się zauważyć moje fotki są raczej z tych nie pozowanych na których panuje burdel więc wrzucę wam trochę z innych etapów (również nie dokończonych) bo jak już pisałem robię parę tematów jednocześnie i brud plus bałagan jest stale obecny w moim życiu :bash: 

*Łazienka* ten temat śni mi się po nocach bo nie mogę go skończyć, dłubię i dłubię i końca nie widać, no może teraz zaczynam go widzieć

Nie pokazywałem wam tapety która się pojawiła na zabudowie geberitu, wiem wiem odważny jestem ładują tam tapetę ale traktuję to trochę jak eksperyment. Tapeta oczywiście jest winylowa, i jak widać na fotkach dość dużo się na niej dzieje (delikatnie mówiąc) na zdjęciach wygląda raczej jak choinka ale w realu jest naprawdę spoko. mocny akcent w dość stonowanej kolorystyce łazienki.



Gwoli wyjaśnienia na ścianach mamy 4 materiały mikrocement w ciemnym kolorze, płytki w części prysznica, tapetę na zabudowie geberita, i lustra (o tych za chwilę). Na podłodze mikrocement w kolorze o ton jaśniejszym (taki będzie w całym domu) a na suficie drewno.

Etap podłogi
Hydroizolacja po całości, w sumie nie wiem po co ale miałem to zużyłem wystarczyło by w brodziku.



Mikrocement podkładowy 2x



Potem ciemny jak na ścianach i jaśniejszy na wierzch (efekt bez lakieru, z lakierem wrzucę wam może jutro jest zupełnie inny widać każde pociągnięcie pacy i kolor ciemny się przebija)



A tu widać wszystkie warstwy jak były nakładane

----------


## the_anonim

Idę za ciosem i kolejna partia fotek z d..y czyli zaczęte nie skończone

Po szybkim doktoracie z ciesielstwa, zacząłem się bawić w składnie mebli, na pierwszy rzut poszła szafka do łazienki.
I wyszło coś takiego po lewej będzie wysuwany kosz na brudne ciuchy po prawej dwie półki po 30cm wysokości na chemię itp a w środku dwie szuflady po 30cm wysokości (fronty pojawią się w tym tygodniu)

 



Jak widać mamy już umywalkę (veldman model dexter 100cm mniammm :big grin: ) bateria się szuka co by pasowała :wink: 

No i wisienką na torcie okazały się lustra, sztuk 2 o wymiarach w zaokrągleniu 200x120cm dające sumę prawie 5m2 i efekt sali luster w naszej mikro łazience o wymiarach niecałych 6m2. Teraz można tam dostać oczopląsu :big grin:  Góra luster zgrywa się z wysokością płytek pod prysznicem czyli 220 od podłogi, dość wysoko ale w łazience gdzie ściany mają 4,3m już perspektywa się zmienia :wink:  



Pozdrawiam zaglądających i do następnego



Info dla mniej zorientowanych lustra tak naprawdę nie są takie drogie ja płaciłem 90zł/m2 dopiero cena fazowania robi robotę 20zł/mb czyli prawie drugie tyle u nie fazowania brak, małży się nie podoba i w sumie mi też takie "gołe" bardzie mi pasuje do moich klimatów. 
Ps. transport był po mojej stronie, jechałem z duszą na ramieniu dobrze że w Kielcach był korek bo inaczej inni kierowcy by mnie zjedli za tempo :big lol:

----------


## ufbufkruf

W 100% pozytyw.

----------


## tomkowz

Ekstra, świetnie wymurowałeś tę garderobę!

----------


## ACCel

Fazowanie zrób sam, przecież to szlifowanie "tylko" :wink:  
Ja jak kiedyś montowałem lustra z kafelkami to zamawiałem minimalne fazowanie  żeby się nie pokaleczyć i ładnie licowałem lustro z kafelkami. Efekt był ekstra.

A jak robiłem kiedyś szafę z drzwiami do przedpokoju to pękło mi lustro przy wkładaniu to aluminiowego profilu. Ale byłem zły  :big grin:

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

Nie mogę się doczekać końca wykończenia  Twojej łazienki. Lustra uwielbiam we wnętrzach i u mnie w domu, będę miała ich 11, to jak najbardziej Ciebie rozumiem.
Tapeta jest super!  Mam podobną, którą planuję przykleić na meble w pokoju gościnnym. Czy z klejeniem nie miałeś problemu?
 Jedynie do czego się mogę przyczepić to jest to, czy nie  jest  ona za blisko prysznica...

Szafka pod umywalkę, świetnie wykonana...ciekawość mnie zzera jakie będą fronty. Nie uwierzysz, ale zastanawiałam się nad tymi samymi umywalkami z allegro..... :eek:  ale jednak zmieniłam zdanie. Producent to chyba jest ze świętokrzyskiego, z tego co pamiętam.

No i garderoba......co to będzie dalej  z nią robione?

Poza tym widzę, ze fantazja nie jest Ci  obca :wiggle:

----------


## seler2

Super robota  :smile:  widzę że też nie preferujecie szablonowych rozwiązań  :roll eyes:

----------


## Marek.M

> Fazowanie zrób sam, przecież to szlifowanie "tylko" 
> Ja jak kiedyś montowałem lustra z kafelkami to zamawiałem minimalne fazowanie  żeby się nie pokaleczyć i ładnie licowałem lustro z kafelkami. Efekt był ekstra.
> 
> A jak robiłem kiedyś szafę z drzwiami do przedpokoju to pękło mi lustro przy wkładaniu to aluminiowego profilu. Ale byłem zły


To minimalne fazowanie, to się nazywa zatępienie czy jakoś tak, i to robią gratis. Ja też właśnie mam wtopione lustra pomiędzy kafelki.

A garderoba świetna, deski do góry miodzio.

----------


## the_anonim

Dzięki wszystkim za miłe słowa, fajnie że się podoba czyli nie jestem wcale takim kosmitą z moimi pomysłami.  :wink: 

*ciężkiprzypadek*
- klejenie jest łatwe, 3 filmiki na YT i wiesz wszystko, ważna jest rakla z nią idzie gładko, ja używałem skrobaczki do szyby w aucie, na meble trochę gęstszy klej zrób
- tapeta jest dodatkowo pociągnięta lakierem tym samym co mikrocement zobaczymy w czasie co się będzie z nią działo
- fronty to nie tajemnica sosna bramberg od eggera, żona wybierała inspiracją było to zdjęcie (blat też będzie u nas czarny na 99%)

- czy coś jest nie tak z tą umywalką od veldmana czy po prostu zmiana koncepcji?
- co do garderoby z zewnątrz to brakuje jeszcze drzwi a jak pytasz o środek to jest parę pomysłów ale muszę to przemyśleć i policzyć co ile będzie kosztowało



*Detale* które obiecałem


Garderoba, z przodu dechy łapane małym wkrętem co by się nie rzucało w oczy a od środka już konkretny ciesielski (bodajże 5x60)





Potem zostało tylko ładnie wypoziomować i złapać jakoś do sufitu ale na tyle luźno aby była opcja ruchu bo jednak taki dach pracuje, minimalnie ale zawsze coś. I tak to sobie wymyśliłem





A tak to wygląda od środka



No i na koniec coś z cyklu "znajdź 5 różnic"

----------


## the_anonim

Mikrocement detale

Łazienka i jeden pokój na gotowo, mam nadzieję że coś widać. Jak już będzie całość w domu poproszę żonę z porządnym aparatem o dokładne fotki bo telefonem jest lipa.









Pozdrawiam

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

zmieniłam koncepcję, bo troszku  obawiałam się   płytkości tej umywalki .  Ale widziałam ją tylko na zdjęciach, to moze nie słusznie się bałam. Niestety juz po ptokach...kupione są inne, zwykłe ceramiczne.
zona dobrze wybrała fronty :smile:  będzie ładnie.
Co do garderoby, czy będziesz te piękne dechy impregnował lub malował?  Ta garderoba jest na tyle wysoka, ze mozesz ją zrobić piętrową.
Coś podobnego jak przy łózkach lub antresoli/

https://www.styl-meble24.pl/8095,loz...we-raj-4s.html

----------


## pawnook

Jednym slowem WOW. Piekna robota, naprawde podziwiam, ze chce Ci sie jeszcze takie projekty robic :smile:  ja robie gk ma suficie juz drugi miesiac. 100m2 prostych zrobilem w dwa tygosnie. Zostal salon gdzie powymyslalem wneki-juz nie moge patrzec na ta robote tak wolno idzie, wiec jeszczw wieksze uklony, ze Ci sie chce :smile:  

Pytanie o szafke w lazience. Sam robiles projekt i zamawiales gotowo dociete fronty? Jesli tak to w czym projekt? Sketch czy cos typpwo do mebli?

----------


## the_anonim

*ciężkiprzypadek* dechy są pociągnięte olejem tekowym to już gotowy produkt poza paroma bo zabrakło oleju.

*pawnook* Dzięki. Coś w tym jest co mówisz, jeszcze mi się chce bo projekty są dość szybkie góra 5 dni, współczuje walki z gk znam temat :wink: . Co do szafki to zamawiam formatki w firmie centrum.meble.pl z odbiorem w Kielcach na razie jestem mega zadowolony. Projekt to kartka papieru i 10min jak już wiesz co i jak to idzie to migiem, szkoda czasu na sketchup chyba że chcesz sobie robić wizualizację dla oczu. Jak będziesz miał z tym problem pisz to pomogę jak będę umiał.

*Ps*. zapomniałem się pochwalić że pani architekt od kuchni się spisała na medal i mamy już projekt kuchni dopięty na 90% :Lol:  i na 99% będzie robiony tymi rękoma bo cena poza naszym budżetem  :wink: 

Pozdro

----------


## ACCel

Piękne to wszystko  :wink: 

Ja też polecam centrum.meble.pl brałem i z dostawą na palecie i z odbiorem w Warszawie - paleta ładnie wchodzi na przyczepkę, tylko potem trzeba ręcznie rozładować.
Jakość cięcia stamtąd jest dużo lepsza niż z lokalnych stolarni, gdzie mają "lewą" i "prawą" stronę :eek:  Każda formatka ma nalepkę*z wymiarami.
Jeszcze jak się zarejestrujecie na firmę to wpadnie jakaś zniżka  :big grin: 
Chociaż fronty czy jakiś połysk to trzeba szukać na Allegro.

Podobno jest taki program pro100, który pokazuje i eksportuje formatki, jakaś wersja demo chyba była, ale ja nie używałem. Proste rzeczy robi się na kartce (zwłaszcza kuchnia to pestka), trudniejsze robiłem w Sketchupie.

@Anonim zapytaj pani architekt czy może Ci wyeksportować*formatki ze swojego programu, może ma taką*funkcję.

----------


## the_anonim

Dzięki *ACCel* za info, pani projektant właśnie pracowała w pro100, ale projekt kupiłem z opcją podstawową że nie opuszcza on biura projektowego.

----------


## ACCel

Czyli dostajesz wizualizacje, czy tylko patrzysz na wizualizacje?  :big grin: 

Ja ostatnio ustawianie mebli i wizualizacje robię w www.kozikaza.com (to jakaś pochodna Kazaplan) można sobie poustawiać meble ładnie w pomieszczeniach, a nawet za parę euro zrobić rendery. Mają tam nawet realne produkty ale tylko francuskie.
Dużo szybciej niż w sketchupie jak chce się przestawiać pomieszczenia i wsadzać różne meble.

----------


## ACCel

Z ciekawości sprawdziłem też ceny luster w okolicy, bo firma (spółdzielnia) od której kiedyś kupowałem w Warszawie już nie istnieje, a mieli naprawdę dobre ceny 10 lat temu.
Szklarz Okuniew (dosyć duży producent, bez pośredników):
- lustro srebrne 4mm 67zł/m2 w detalu,
- fazowanie do 30 mm 12zł/m, powyżej 24zł/m.
Brutto.

Jakby ktoś szukał, w okolicy Warszawy.

Czekam na ceny hurtowe :big grin: 

Edit:
@the_anonim: mam nadzieję że się nie obrazisz że Ci śmiecę w dzienniku, ale może komuś się przyda przy okazji tego wątku. albo jakbyś robił lacobel czy wydruki w kuchni itp  :wink:  Zawsze możecie poszukać producenta w okolicy mając porównanie :wink: 

Cena hurtowa (nie wiem czy tylko dla firm, ja zawsze biorę na firmę bo łatwiej się*rozmawia o rabatach i cenach hurtowych) to 43,05/m2 brutto jak się weźmie całą taflę, jedno cięcie w cenie, każde kolejne cięcie 3zł (po prostu takie wycinanie formatek). Szlif prosty 3zł/m, szlif polerski 4zł/m.

Lacobel hurt po 54-69zł brutto, detal 98-147 zł.
Wymiary formatek:
Lacobele : 2550x1605 
Lacobel biały 9003 oraz 9005 dodatkowo 3210x2550 
Lustro srebrne 4 mm 
2550x3210
2250x3210
2750x1605 
2550x1605
2250x1605

----------


## seler2

Dynalog od Blum.
Darmo, robi gotowe zestawienia formatek, rysunki formatek z otworowaniem, zestawienie elementów okuć, szuflad itd i pozwala na eksport do sketchupa.

----------


## chilli banana

wow pięknie u ciebie
pomysl z koszem na bieliznę genialny, nie wpadłabym na to, a juz usilnie myślałam, gdzie będziemy brudy trzymać w naszej małej łazience  :wink: 

edit: zapomniałam spytać - przeliczałeś może jak ten mikrocement wychodzi w przybliżeniu na m2?

----------


## the_anonim

Hej

*ACCel* dzięki za ceny (u mnie cena wyższa pewnie bo lustro ekologiczne bez jakiegoś ołowiu itp "mng ecological), strasznie duża różnica w cenach dla hurt vs detal. U mnie lacobel w podobnych cenach 120-140zł. Choć ostatnio wpadł mi w oko lacomatt miętowy też podobnie cenowo a dużo ładniejszy w mojej opinii. 

*seler2* dzięki za info, dynalog już chodzi u mnie i pomaga  :wink: 

*chilli banana* kosz dziś przyjedzie fronty już założone tak że pochwalę się zdjęciem całości niedługo. Obecnie robię własnie podłogę, kończę połowę domu, został jeszcze salon ale muszę skoczyć po materiał do dystrybutora. Pełne zestawienie czego i ile mi poszło napiszę jak skończę bo to już będzie wiarygodna powierzchnia. 
Tu masz kalkulator od dystrybutora: https://asdsklep.pl/wyniki-wyszukiwa...&iFullSearch=0

Jest w miarę dokładny i możesz na nim bazować wartości tam wyskakujące "w miarę pokrywają się z rzeczywistością" z tym że jest to minimum mniej niż tam nie osiągniesz. Na dziś mogę ci powiedzieć że fino fast mocno się rozjeżdża z rzeczywistością, niby 100m2 za 15kg u mnie max to 50m2. Reszta materiału spoko.

Szybkie pytanie mam do was. W salonie mam pęknięcie na płycie fundamentowej od  bardzo dawna długość 3,5m grubość włosa (patrz fotka wzdłuż srebrnej listwy) . W zeszłym roku albo dwa lata temu zaznaczyłem koniec dziś jest po 2cm dalej, czekałem czy coś się będzie działo po odpaleniu ogrzewania, zero różnicy. Ewidentnie jest to związane z złym zagęszczeniem tego obszaru pod płytą. *Pytanie brzmi* czy jest sens "szycie" tej rysy?  Niby żywicę jakoś tam kupiłem do tego celu i wrzucenie paru prętów fi 6 nie stanowi problemu tylko czy ma to sens takie powierzchniowe szycie przy takiej grubości betonu?

----------


## Miror

Nie znam się na tym  :smile:  ale może jest jak w przypadku szyby samochodowej że trzeba nawiercić otwory na końcach odessać pył i zalać, może żywicą? Zaznaczam że nie mam doświadczenia i pisze bo mi to się skojarzyło no chyba że tylko pogorszy sprawę?

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Ja bym to szył żywicą na 1oo %.
Miałem taki przypadek , że pęknięcie nie powiększało się , ale po jakimś czasie glazura w tym miejscu również pękła.

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

Dom pracuje, rysy mogą się jeszcze pojawiać. Po zywicy będziesz miał ślad a wiem, ze taką podłogę betonową chcesz zostawić . To moze zastanów się czy jednak czegoś na niej nie połozyć. 
U nas tez  podobnie pękła ścianka działowa, ale rysa jest mniejsza. Poprawiliśmy zywicą i czekamy co dalej nasz domek nowego nam ujawni. :eek:

----------


## the_anonim

Hejka

Szycie zrobione. Stwierdziłem że godzina roboty to nie problem tym bardziej że mam materiał i spać będę spokojnie że jak coś będzie nie halo to ja zrobiłem co w mojej mocy. Zamontowałem kosz na bieliznę (firma Rejs kolor grafit) i tym samym mamy wszystkie fronty założone w łazience trochę krzywo ale jeszcze nie regulowałem. Fajnie że się udało uzyskać wzór na wszystkich frontach, jestem happy. Pół domu ma już mikrocement na podłodze(ciemny pod spodem jasny na wierzchu), jeszcze "tylko" salono-kuchnio-jadalnia czyli drugie 60m2 i z głowy a raczej z kolan :wink: . 















Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Anonimie, a czy ten mikrocement będziesz jeszcze jakoś impregnował / szlifował czy zostanie taki matowy? Ja też lubię takie klimaty na podłodze choć akurat bardziej podoba mi sie taki półmat. No ale odpada z uwagi na drugą połówkę  :no: 
Przy okazji gratulacje z powodu postępów - już widać efekty, łazienka prawie gotowa (tapeta fajowska, ja planuję takie róże giganty ale w salonie na telewizyjnej), w sypialni porządeczek - nic tylko łóżko wstawiać i spać :smile:  W porównaniu do zdjęć sprzed miesiąca - kolosalna różnica.

----------


## the_anonim

> Anonimie, a czy ten mikrocement będziesz jeszcze jakoś impregnował / szlifował czy zostanie taki matowy?


Tu już jest po szlifie potem jeszcze impregnat i dwa razy lakier poliuretanowy (wszystko w mat). Jak skończę całość to opiszę swoje spostrzeżenia co do pracy z tym materiałem.




> W porównaniu do zdjęć sprzed miesiąca - kolosalna różnica.


Za tydzień mam nadzieję na budowie już tylko w kapciach chodzić :wink:

----------


## Jolka Bobek

To trzymam kciuki. Przede mną jeszcze lata świetlne...

----------


## L.mArK

Cześć, mój pierwszy post w Twoim temacie. Dwa dni i przeczytane wszystko  :smile:  też będę chciał zbudować dom samemu, ale w tym roku tylko projekt i formalności.

Robię meble na wymiar więc gdybyś potrzebował pomocy to pisz  :smile:  oczywiście konsultacje za free  :wink: 

Też czasem kupuję formatki w meble.pl ale mam też bliżej hurtownię która tnie i okleja nawet lepiej niż meble.pl a taniej.

----------


## the_anonim

Witam cię  :bye:  *L.mArK* mam nadzieję że dobrze się czytało i jest teraz pewność że można samemu dużo zrobić.
Dzięki za info i chęć pomocy merytoryczno-technicznej w przyszłym tygodniu pewnie zacznę myśleć o kuchni więc parę pytań się pojawi.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## tilnen

Witam samorobów. Czytam wątek i tak myślę nad tynkowaniem samodzielnym i pytanie do the_anonim. Jak musiałeś skończyć klejenie siatki na styro w połowie ściany (a po zdjęciach widziałem, że przerywałeś tak pracę) to jak zostawiałeś? Całkowicie zatopioną, lużną czy tylko lekko przyklejoną i nadmiar kleju ściągnięty do minimum? Pytam bo wszędzie piszą, że zakłady z siatki robić mokro na mokro....
Dzięki za podpowiedź!

----------


## the_anonim

Witam, opcja trzecia, a dokładnie cała siatka w kleju na gotowo a zakład (ostatnie 10cm) klej ściągnięty do minimum i będzie git :wink: .

Pozdrawiam

----------


## the_anonim

Cześć, 
Dziennik po woli na dole strony więc coś trzeba skrobnąć, za bardzo nie mam weny żeby pisać ale jest trochę fotek i boję się że potem utonę w nich. 
Co zostało zrobione: mikrocement w całym domu lakiery itp. temat skończony, doszły uchwyty i nóżki zabudowy w łazience więc temat również zakończony (blat będzie ten sam co w kuchni więc trzeba poczekać z montażem umywalki i baterii) zamontowałem też szybę walk in i prysznic. Ostatnie parę dni męczyłem montaż drzwi wew. Przy drzwiach trochę zeszło ale o tym może kiedyś indziej jak wena wróci. Pasowało by trochę napisać spostrzeżeń z kładzenia mikrocementu dla przyszłych samorobów jak również koszty ale to też pewnie jakiś większy wpis pojawi. Dziś raczej fotki aby się nie pogubić.

*Mikrocement* plus kominek który co chwila zmienia miejsce i tak od grudnia :big tongue:

----------


## the_anonim

*Łazienka*

Trochę trzeba tam jeszcze spędzić czasu aby domyć płytki i parę innych drobiazgów tak że sorki za syf




Szafki wiszą na listwie ale nie ufam jej przy tym obciążeniu które tam będzie więc dodałem nóżki ale tak żeby ich nie było widać (no chyba że ktoś będzie klęczał  :tongue: )

----------


## the_anonim

Wychodzimy z łazienki przez....

*Drzwi*




Te otwierane na zewnątrz mają zakres 180 stopni  :cool: 







Pomieszczenie tech





Pokoje







Widok od wewnątrz pokoju






Teraz powoli przydało by się brać za malowanie montaż pstryczków i zabudowę kuchenną i milion innych małych robótek :big tongue: 

Niech moc będzie z wami, pozdro

----------


## the_anonim

Cześć

Malujemy, podziękowania dla *Doli* za wpis o wałkach i tip-ach z tego etapu.

W skrócie telegraficznym wałki Anza do gruntu Anlon do farby Antex i bedzie git.









Pozdro

----------


## AWiatr

Super to wygląda!  :wave:

----------


## chilli banana

piękna ta czerń  :smile: 

możesz powiedzieć, dlaczego masz drzwi z takimi podcięciami? czy to ma jakiś związek z rekuperacją? 
dzięki za polecenie strony z tymi frontami kuchennymi, jest dość długi czas oczekiwania, ale koszt przesyłki niski, więc możliwe, że stamtąd wezmę, żebyśmy się wyrobili do czerwca

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Zwłaszcza w kontraście do drewna na suficie. A drzwi do garderoby to już tylko stodolniane..

----------


## pawnook

Mozna prosic jakis link do tipów Doli odnosnie malowania?

----------


## the_anonim

Dzięki dzięki,

podcięcia pod drzwiami są potrzebne przy rekuperacji, powietrze wrzucane do pokoi "czystych" musi być wyciągane przez pomieszczenia "brudne". Co do mebli sprawdź jakie wzięłaś obrzeża jak 0,8 czy 2mm to ok a jak 0,4 to czas i kwota bardzo ci skoczy bo to nowość i nie mają tego na stanie, ja zrobiłem takiego babola okazało się że potrzebował około 5mb czarnego obrzeża ale przez to że do koszyka wrzuciłem 0,4 to zamiast 5mb z automatu dostałem 200mb czyli całą rolkę. Ps. ja miałem termin na początek maja a jest duża szansa że moje meble będą w piątek :wink: 

*Jola* są dwie opcje albo takie jak piszesz, albo cały pojedynczy plaster drzewa. Skłaniamy się ku temu drugiemu.

*pawnook* proszę bardzo https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7742168


#zostań w domu (lub na budowie)

----------


## chilli banana

> Dzięki dzięki,
> 
> podcięcia pod drzwiami są potrzebne przy rekuperacji, powietrze wrzucane do pokoi "czystych" musi być wyciągane przez pomieszczenia "brudne". Co do mebli sprawdź jakie wzięłaś obrzeża jak 0,8 czy 2mm to ok a jak 0,4 to czas i kwota bardzo ci skoczy bo to nowość i nie mają tego na stanie, ja zrobiłem takiego babola okazało się że potrzebował około 5mb czarnego obrzeża ale przez to że do koszyka wrzuciłem 0,4 to zamiast 5mb z automatu dostałem 200mb czyli całą rolkę. Ps. ja miałem termin na początek maja a jest duża szansa że moje meble będą w piątek;



kurza twarz, znowu doktorat potrzebny - może anonim podpoowiesz  :smile: 
jak mam w każdej sypialni garderobę i w niej wyciągi, to gdzie mam mieć podcięcia? we wszystkich drzwiach? tych do garderoby też?

obrzeża brałam 8mm, nic tam nie zmieniam, bo się boję, że coś spieprzę   :wink:  operuję tylko wymiarami i kolorami
robiłam też kalkulację szafek całych, bo przez tego wirusa nie będziemy się nigdzie szwendać i zamawiać stacjonarnie, no chyba że jakoś się sytuacja unormuje - zamawiać muszę najpoźniej na koniec kwietnia, jeśli takie terminiy realizacji się utrzymają, więc mam czas jeszcze 
zauważylam, że tandemboxy są dużo tańsze na allegro, to zamówię z all, ale to i tak małż musi wszystko przejrzeć i klepnąć w wolnej chwili

----------


## agb

IMO te podcięcia nie są wymagane wszędzie. Tylko w łazienkach. Normalnie drzwi mają ok 1cm szparę u dołu. To więcej niż średnica 2 peflexów fi75 i to wystarczy.

----------


## PaRa

> IMO te podcięcia nie są wymagane wszędzie. Tylko w łazienkach. Normalnie drzwi mają ok 1cm szparę u dołu. To więcej niż średnica 2 peflexów fi75 i to wystarczy.


 Ciekawa informacja, chce zrobić rekuperacje w mieszkaniu w bloku i raczej drzwi do sypialni i garderoby wymieniać nie będę ( koszty ).

----------


## sebcioc55

Jabbym robil podciecia w drzwiach garderoby. Z doswiadczenia wiem ze bez tskowych moze byc w garderobie "zaduch". Taki 1cm drzwi nad podloga to bie to samo co podciecie a tym bardziej 2 rury. Powietrze wtedy musi sie "przeciskac" i ma wiecej powierzchni o ktore sie "ociera". Duzo tych cudzysłowów ale chyba wiadomo o co chodzi. Chilli jak masz wywiewy w kazdej garderobie w kazdym pokoju to glowne drzwi do pokoi mozesz sobie darowac, ale te do garderoby podetnij.

----------


## chilli banana

Dziękuję za podpowiedzi  :smile:  
anonim wybacz, że u ciebie w wątku  :smile: 
na garderoby na razie nie mam koncepcji, więc do czasu montażu drzwi powinnam się podszkolic  :wink:

----------


## uciu

Jak zamawiałem drzwi chciałem wszystkie z podcięciem - facet z salonu DRE był zdziwiony i mówił, że jestem pierwszym klientem, który takie co chce  :Smile: 
Ale upierałem się przy swoim i takie drzwi zamontowałem. Po za tym, nawet mi się to podoba  :Smile:

----------


## agb

Mam bez podcięć. Działa. Nie ma zaduchu. Poza garderobą gdzie miałem przepust, ale niepotrzebnie zlikwidowałem. Ale w niej nie mam drzwi, więc bez znaczenia.

----------


## the_anonim

Witam

*agb* trzeba pamiętać o tym że niektórzy robią jakieś kosmicznie szczelne drzwi z uszczelkami samoopadającymi i tu warto zwrócić uwagę na ten przepływ.

W temacie podcięć drzwi ma takie zdanie jak seba, jeżeli w każdym pokoju masz garderobę to tylko zapewnił bym przepływ między tymi pomieszczeniami. Druga sprawa to kwestia estetyczna jeśli masz w bliskiej odległości (tak jest u mnie) lub na jednej ścianie drzwi do pokoju które zrobisz bez podcięć a o bok łazienkę, pralnie, pom. tech. i tam będą podcięcia zastanów się czy to będzie dobrze wyglądało. 

My działamy *Kuchnia*

Wszystko upchałem do mojej osobówki (zwanej złośliwie przez koleżanki karawanem) parę formatek ma wymiar 70x242cm a łącznie jest tu 5,5 płyty (207x280cm wymiar jednej) :wink: 



Meble ogólnie raczej z tych większych







Na razie idzie zaskakująco szybko i sprawnie ale to dopiero początek.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ACCel

Ja tam wypożyczam przyczepkę i wiozę całą paletę do domu, z palety też można coś zrobić  :big grin:  Hak to jest ekstra wynalazek dla budowy. Jeździło się z przyczepą sześciometrową z kawałkami domu  :wink: 
Przy pakowaniu do vana może się coś poobijać. Blat mi się kiedyś uszkodził odrobinę (na szczęście listwa przykryła).

----------


## the_anonim

Walczymy dalej, 

*Zawieszki*. Nauczony doświadczeniem z gównem jakie kupiłem do łazienki, zrobiłem trochę rozeznanie w tym temacie i padło na zawieszki Libra H1 firmy Italiana Feramenta. Mając je w dłoni czuć że to kawałek metalu a nie jakiś badziewie, myślę że będzie dobrze. Co do montażu dosyłam do filmików z YT.

Dwa sposoby montażu pierwsze zdjęcie z wieńcem i wręgiem drugie z trawersem bez wręgu





*Nóżki*
Wyspa jest na "klasycznych" nóżkach meblowych, u mnie akurat jest wurth 4,5cm wysokości aby było nisko, wyspa raczej ma przypominać monolit. A zabudowa pod ścianą jest wymyślona bez cokołu i tu zastosowałem też produkt Italiany model Rekord 52. Zmontowałem sobie wzornik do nawierceń i jazda.
Regulacja jest poprzez imbusa w zaresie chyba do 12mm. 









Coś czuję że z tego etapu będę wrzucał trochę fotek, bo mi zawsze tego brakowało, technicznych zdjęć co i jak było zrobione.  Może się komuś przyda.

Pozdro

----------


## agb

> Witam
> 
> *agb* trzeba pamiętać o tym że niektórzy robią jakieś kosmicznie szczelne drzwi z uszczelkami samoopadającymi i tu warto zwrócić uwagę na ten przepływ.
> 
> W temacie podcięć drzwi ma takie zdanie jak seba, jeżeli w każdym pokoju masz garderobę to tylko zapewnił bym przepływ między tymi pomieszczeniami. Druga sprawa to kwestia estetyczna jeśli masz w bliskiej odległości (tak jest u mnie) lub na jednej ścianie drzwi do pokoju które zrobisz bez podcięć a o bok łazienkę, pralnie, pom. tech. i tam będą podcięcia zastanów się czy to będzie dobrze wyglądało. 
> (...)
> Pozdrawiam


To co, uszczelka samoopadająca i podcięcie?  :big grin:  Wiadomo, że jak ma być przepływ powietrza, to musi być którędy  :smile: 

Mimo wszystko najgorsze jest podcięcie w miejscu zmiany okładziny. Np korytarz(drewno) - łazienka (płytki)

----------


## chilli banana

> Walczymy dalej, 
> 
> Coś czuję że z tego etapu będę wrzucał trochę fotek, bo mi zawsze tego brakowało, technicznych zdjęć co i jak było zrobione.  Może się komuś przyda.
> 
> Pozdro


wrzucaj wrzucaj  :smile:  kuchnia przede mną, też mam małą wyspę, więc jestem ciekawa jak to u ciebie będzie rozwiązane  :smile: 
a korpusy masz też z tego sklepu, który mi polecałeś?

co do podcięć - mi one wizualnie nie przeszkadzają, dopytuję tylko dlatego, żeby się nie okazało po fakcie, że kupiłam drzwi bez podcięć a MUSZĄ być z - dlatego chciałam się upewnić, teraz wszystko jasne  :smile:

----------


## Marek.M

> Walczymy dalej, 
> 
> *Zawieszki*. Nauczony doświadczeniem z gównem jakie kupiłem do łazienki, zrobiłem trochę rozeznanie w tym temacie i padło na zawieszki Libra H1 firmy Italiana Feramenta. Mając je w dłoni czuć że to kawałek metalu a nie jakiś badziewie, myślę że będzie dobrze. Co do montażu dosyłam do filmików z YT.
> 
> Dwa sposoby montażu pierwsze zdjęcie z wieńcem i wręgiem drugie z trawersem bez wręgu


Szafki kuchenne zazwyczaj wieszają na listwach, chyba najwygodniejsze.

----------


## the_anonim

Siemka

*chilli banana*  tak korpusy z tej firmy

*Marek.M* listwy zwłaszcza te z marketu budowlanego to gówno tak miękkie że można wyginać w rekach a te moje meble są naprawdę ciężkie
ps. proszę nie cytuj postów wraz ze zdjęciami bo wyjdzie tasiemiec 

*Meble kuchnia cd*
zaczniemy od miłych rzeczy czyli przyszły okucia meblowe, dwa i pół dnia i wszystko co się dało zamontować zrobione. Wspomnę że wybraliśmy markę Blum mamy dużo szuflad i tu trafił topowy model Legrabox i jak by było mało to wymyśliliśmy sobie tip on-y i na deser wyspa ma głębokie korpusy i szkoda było mi tej powierzchni marnować więc prowadnice długości 65cm które występują tylko w droższej konfiguracji pod obciążenie 70kg, tak że tanio nie było :bash: . Na górne szafki wskoczył nowy produkt czyli HK top (który się genialnie łatwo montuje). Sam montaż to bajka, łapiemy schemat montażu i potem leci taśmowo, z gadżetów warto tu wspomnieć o wiertle samocentrującym które mega ułatwia pracę.



Wszystkie korpusy szerokie więc wszędzie występuje dodatkowo synchronizacja do tip on (działa to duże lepiej niż bez)



Boki kolor antracyt (tu jakoś ciemno wyszły)



Wiertło samocentrujące (u mnie jakiś chińczyk, spoko daje radę)



Legrabox ma ten minus że potrzebuje aby płyta meblowa była sfrezowana po bokach na grubość 8mm. U mnie sposób chałupniczy strugiem i to była najgorsza robota bo żmudna i powolna.



Mamy też Space Tower więc i szuflady wewnętrzne musiały się pojawić, trzeba przyznać że Blum nie bez powodu jest tak cenioną firmą, wszystko ładnie pasuje i widać że zostało mądrze zaprojektowane.

----------


## the_anonim

Z niemiłych rzeczy muszę napisać że przyszły też fronty (płyta Egger model Modrzew górski Thermo brązowy czyli H3408 ). Głupio mi się przyznać ale zamówiłem coś zupełnie niepasującego kolorystycznie. Nie potrafię wytłumaczyć sam sobie co mną kierowało podczas zamówienia ale wyszła kicha kicha totalna. Fronty przywiozłem do domu i załamka. Chwilę rozkminialiśmy z żoną co z tym fantem zrobić i stanęło że zamawiamy jeszcze raz fronty w kolorze który nam się podoba (Hikora naturalna czyli H3730) a te będą idealnie pasować na półki do garderoby więc trzeba będzie je jakoś poprzycinać. Dzięki temu zabiegowi mam nadzieję że kasa włożona w dużej części się zwróci.

Żebym dobrze został zrozumiany płyta jest naprawdę piękna a w wzór drewna bardzo autentyczny (zresztą to jedna z droższych płyt w palecie Eggera) ale tu nie pasuje w naszym odczuciu w ogóle, sami zobaczcie.




To wstrzymało postęp prac bo teraz trzeba znowu czekać na fronty, ale nie marnując czasu zabraliśmy się za prace porządkowe na działce, a że ta jest spora to prawie nie widać zmian więc zdjęć nie będzie :big tongue: 

Pozdro

----------


## the_anonim

Obiecałem też zrobić podsumowanie podłogi z mikrocementu. Wyliczenia trochę z głowy ale mogłem się majtnąć o jakieś 200/300zł

Materiał kosztował 9800 plus 1200 za lakier poliuretanowy kupiony w innej firmie daje 11 000
Dodatkowo trzeba kupić sprzęt taki jak pace metalowe, mieszadła, gąbki (takie jak do fugowania), wałki (tych trzeba parę liczyć bo po każdej robocie z lakierem poliuretanowym ląduje on w koszu), trochę dysków do szlifowania (gramatura od 60 do 180 wystarczy) i taśmy do maskowania.  Tu koszty policzcie sobie sami.

Dom 136m2 plus około 35m2 ścian w łazience daje sumarycznie powierzchnię 171m2.  

*Koszt Mikrocementu DIY*: 11000/171= *64zł/m2*

Dodać trzeba ze jest to koszt szacunkowy dla mojego przypadku, i nie wolno go brać za wytyczną, przy tym materiale jest wiele zmiennych które wpływają na cenę i może ona być bardzo odmienna od moje, tak samo w górę i w dół.
Dla przykładu napiszę że u mnie występuje dość równe podłoże i gładkie co przekładało się na zużycie mikrocementu podkładowego, kolejną istotną rzeczą jest miejsce kładzenia w pokoju typu sypialnia na podłodze wystarczy dwie warstwy lakieru poliuretanowego w łazience minimum to cztery a na ścianie np w salonie zero a to najdroższy składnik tej posadzki. Takich niuansów jest trochę ale wszystko jest do zrobienia jeśli będą pytania to napiszę coś więcej dla zainteresowanych :wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Sakufate

Cześć the_anonim,

Czytam twój dziennik i mam pytanie, na początku dziennika pisałeś o patencie na podłogówkę w płycie od vega1.
Chciałbym poczytać i dowiedzieć się o tym coś więcej, możesz odesłać do jakiegoś linku lub posta na forum który ten patent opisuje?

Pisałeś też o drewnie z firmy, która posiada maszynę CNC czy chodziło o: http://tatarczuch.pl/kontakt/  ?
Pojawił się ten link później w dzienniku jednak dla pewności chciałem zweryfikować, że dobrze zanotowałem.

Pozdrawiam i gratuluje realizacji - jestem na etapie gdy zamontowałeś rynny.  :big grin:

----------


## chilli banana

ten mikrocement to super cena wyszła u ciebie  :smile: 

co do frontów, to chyba dobrą decyzję podjęliście, choć wiadomo, że kasy szkoda, ale ważne, że w jakimś stopni je wykorzystacie

możesz the_anonim napisać, do czego sluży to wiertło samocentrujące? nazwa niby powinna mi coś mówić, ale nie bardzo umiem sobie wyobrazić, co to dokłądnie ułatwia
wszystko możliwe, że będę brać mebelki z twojego sklepu, chyba że jakoś życie wróci do normalności przez najbliższy miesiąc, więc chiałabym ułatwić pracę małżowi  :wink:

----------


## the_anonim

*Sakufate* witam Cię. Z tego co pamiętam w patencie od vegi chodzi o to że układając podłogówkę zawijasz rurkę w miejscu rozdzielacza i dalej robisz kolejną pętlę bez żadnego cięcia. Dzięki temu potem masz tylko początek i koniec do podłączenia próby ciśnieniowej i na etapie lania płyty nie masz rozdzielacza który mógł by ucierpieć do czasu aż powstaną mury i dach. Ważne abyś ponumerował sobie rurki bo potem będziesz miał problem która pętla gdzie ma początek i koniec. (fotka post 16)

Tak Tatarczuk ma maszynę CNC ale raczej szukaj w swoim regionie będzie na pewno taniej ze względu na koszt transportu.

*chilli banana* zobacz sobie jakiś filmik na YT. Chodzi o nawiercanie precyzyjne np. pod prowadnice do szuflad gdzie trzeba zrobić to dokładnie i wiele innych. Ja przy meblach się z nim nie rozstaję, warto się zaopatrzyć jeśli mąż podejmie decyzję o składaniu mebli własnoręcznie.

Pozdro

----------


## chilli banana

Dzięki the_anonim na pewno sprawdzę w wolnej chwili, już mi trochę rozjaśniłes o co chodzi

----------


## kar.bal

Hop, hop, the_anonim jak Twoja kuchnia? już złożona? Pokaż coś  :wink:

----------


## the_anonim

Siemka *kar.bal* dziś coś dłubnąłem i powoli będę kończył temat ale ogólnie ostatni czas walczę na świeżym powietrzu, jak tam wasza kuchnia klaruje się?

Fronty Egger Hikora naturalna

----------


## the_anonim

Ostanie prawie dwa tygodnie zajmujemy się działką, punktem przełomowym była sobota gdzie wpadła koparka i 10 godzin ostro dawała czadu po działce, efekty są spore ale nie ma co ukrywać powierzchnia jest wielka i potrzebuje jeszcze baaaaardzo dużo pracy. W planach jest wykorytowanie placu przed domem i tłuczeń pod kostkę tak żeby można było korzystać z tej części działki, o kostce na razie musimy zapomnieć (finanse). W planach jest trochę posiać trawy zrobić dojście do domu z płyt i uporządkować drzewo którego jest sporo na działce.

Tak się zmienia teren














Pozdro


Ps. zapomniałem się pochwalić bramą (najnowszy model od wiśniewskiego czyli projekt moje żonki  :yes: ) czyli coś żeby psy i kury sąsiadów nie buszowały po działce. :wink:

----------


## the_anonim

Witam 
Trochę mnie tu nie było. Walczymy na podwórku, idąc za ciosem po sprzątaniu frontu działki, zabraliśmy się za tematy brukarskie tak żeby była kolejna umiejętność harcerska :tongue: . Koparka wykorytowała co trzeba kamień udało się zdobyć w dobrej cenie tak że robimy "po Bożemu" czyli 40cm podbudowa tłuczeń. Z moich pobieżnych obliczeń wyszło że będzie około 200m2 kostki. Na dzień dzisiejszy to co widać na fotkach to trzy patelnie czyli 75ton (jeszcze jedna na tygodniu i zamykamy temat). Udało się zdobyć fajną zabawkę o wadze 715kg która robi robotę, obecnie osadzam krawężniki ( mam 60szt), jutro ze wsparciem wpada młodszy braciak tak że temat krawężników zamkniemy. Siłownie pozamykane tak że ostatnią wywrotkę rozwożę ręcznie :wink: . Powiem wam że jak przyjeżdża auto i zrzuca takie 25ton to wygląda to niewinnie ale wczoraj po 12tonach ładowania tego na taczkę i wożenia na miejsce morale do dalszej pracy mi spadły trochę, ale już jest ok bo widzę jak teren się fajnie zmienia. No i może nawet będzie można normalnie wjechać na podwórko  :wave: 













Ps. W kuchni bałagan i jeszcze nie skończona (czekamy na blaty i drobne pierdółki) tak że nic nie pokażę :big tongue: 

Pozdro

----------


## fighter1983

a elewacja dalej w kleju...  :big grin:

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Oj tam. Nawet to logiczne bo skoro tyle robót pyląco-brudzących na zewnątrz jeszcze czeka, to lepiej się wstrzymać. Ale ja tu w innym celu. Chciałam kolejny raz  podziękować autorowi za cenny wkład w moją budowę. Też mam mikro pęknięcia w mojej płycie (u mnie to pokłosie upałów w momencie jej wylewania) i będę - a jakże - naprawiać środkiem podpatrzonym w tym dzienniku. Przy okazji mam pytanie co to za "szwy" w poprzek tej rysy? też mam takie zrobić i jeśli tak to czym?
PS. Brama - mistrzostwo świata, tylko trochę "męcząca" do otwierania :big grin:

----------


## the_anonim

Hejka

*Fighter* kolejność prac narzucona przez żonę, ale fakt elewacja zawsze traktowana po macoszemu "a się zrobi kiedyś" ty znasz ten temat to wiesz :wink: 

*Jolka* jak kupisz tą samą żywicę to tam w środku są te blaszki (szwy) chyba 10szt. one mają kluczowe zadanie trzymania rysy, szlifierka plus tarcza do betonu czy kamienia i musisz naciąć całą rysę plus miejsce dla szwów w poprzek, potem odpylić ewentualnie zagruntować i zalewasz żywicą. Pamiętaj ona szybko łapie, wymieszaj i ładuj bo po chwil będzie już budyń. Powodzenia.

W sobotę udało się ułożyć resztę krawężników (podziękowania dla braciaka bez niego nie dał bym rady).  Stan z fotki już nie aktualny bo dziś przyjechała kolejna patelnia i prawie całą udało się rozsypać  wraz z teściem (dzięki). Niestety chyba wejdzie jeszcze jedna tak że wiosłujemy dalej. 

Pozdro

----------


## Jolka Bobek

O dżizas, szlifierką jeszcze nie operowałam. No cóż, przyjdzie opanować.

----------


## the_anonim

Hej
Prace postępują, temat podjazdu zakończony, weszło w sumie 125 ton kruszywa (około 200m2), z czego 75 przerzuciłem z teściem łopatą  :yes:  potem grabki i na koniec walec. Wyszło spoko, miało być 12cm poniżej krawężnika (8cm kostka +4cm wysiewka) i tak mnie więcej jest wszędzie. Zadowolony jestem bo już pod koniec był ciężko i udało się przed popsuciem pogody. Nareszcie można wjeżdżać na działkę autem i to jest najważniejsze, w wolnej chwili jeszcze mnie czeka chodnik do domu, bo płyty kupione dawno to warto by je rzucić na swoje miejsce. 






Pierwszym autem na parkingu był kurier z blatami do kuchni, i tym tematem obecnie się zajmuję. 

Pierwsze przymiarki już za nami. Nie pamiętam czy pisałem o blatach? Zdecydowaliśmy się na tzw. blaty kompaktowe 12mm grubości "czarny magma" i faktycznie struktura plus kolor odpowiada nazwie. O blatach może jutro coś skrobnę bo jest trochę jeszcze pracy przy nich w związku z tym że wykorzystujemy je też jako fronty  :wink: .






Przyszły też dziś po długim wyczekiwaniu "pstryczki itp" które zamówione zostały 5 kwietnia. Cytując mojego brata "jedyne słuszne" czyli firma ABB, podało na kolekcję Zenit.



Pozdrawiam

----------


## ACCel

Takie ładne to kruszywo, po co Ci kostka?  :big grin:

----------


## kar.bal

Jaram się Twoimi blatami, zresztą jak całą kuchnią! Już się nie mogę doczekać kiedy pokażesz nam ją w całości  :big grin: 
U mnie coś tam się już wyklarowało, muszę zrobić wyceny kuchni u lokalnych stolarzy, żeby zrobić porównanie.
Super teren wokół domu po zmianach!  :wink:

----------


## #Miszka

Cześć Anonim.

Genialny dziennik i jestem pełen podziwu i wdzięczności za tak szczegółowe opisywanie wszystkich prac (plus dokumentacja zdjęciowa). Piękna robota.

Marzy nam się z żoną wybudowanie domku i przy całej gonitwie myśli w głowie - od tego czy warto się za to zabierać, jaki miałby być, aż po "my nie damy rady?.
Dzięki Twojemu dziennikowi jestem bliżej tego ostatniego.

Mam kilka pytać po przeczytaniu całości.

1) Czemu zdecydowałeś się na budowę samemu? Kwestia oszczędności na robociźnie, czy brak zaufania do dokładności wykonawców? 

2) Jak oceniasz z perspektywy czasu budowę? Było warto samemu? Nie żałujesz straconego czasu, zdrowia (może), że ekipami można byłoby się wcześniej wprowadzić?

3) Jakie doświadczenie miałeś przy rozpoczynaniu budowy? Coś związanego z budowlanką, czy wieczne dokształcanie się przed rozpoczęciem i w trakcie? Bo budowa pełen profesjonalizm.

4) Nie myślałeś, żeby montować kuchnię kupioną w ikei? Porównywałem kiedyś formatki z meble.pl i ceny korpusów i wychodziło podobnie a mniej roboty z tym, a osprzęt bluma więc solidny.

Pozdrawiam i powodzenia na dalszych etapach prac. Z niecierpliwością czekam na wpisy, tak jak pozostali :bye:

----------


## the_anonim

Witam Cię *#Miszka*

Po pierwsze dobrze że myślisz o budowie samemu a jak jeszcze żona myśli podobnie to na bank wam się uda.

1. Kasa to był pierwszy czynnik a zaraz zanim chęć zbudowania domu samemu tak jak dawniej nasi dziadkowie. Firm na początku nie brałem pod uwagę bo miałem świadomość że 99% ekip będzie miała pierwszy raz do czynienia z taką płytą fundamentową jak moja więc wolałem sam się tym zająć a potem już nabrałem pewności "że się da" :wink: 

2. Trudne pytanie z tą oceną. Na pewno nie żałuję bo to nie jest czas stracony, ja lubię uczyć się nowych rzeczy, czas stracony to by był jak bym siedział przed TV a w tym czasie 5 ekip kończyło by mi dom :tongue: .  Kwestia czasu jest dyskusyjna, jednych bardzo goni czas i chcą się wprowadzić już teraz kosztem większych nakładów finansowych inni robią to powoli z różnych powodów, u mnie kwestia finansowa powoduje wydłużenie czasu budowy. Dla przypomnienia SSO zrobiłem sam w 5m-c. Jeśli była by kasa SSZ miał bym max w 6m-c a budowę spiął bym w max 2 lata. Teraz leci 4 rok i powoli ma się ku końcowi, co ważne dla mnie jestem bez kredytu.

3. Doświadczenia nie miałem ale też nie jestem typowym mieszczuchem który nie wie jak wygląda młotek, podstawą jest planowanie i rozłożenia sobie wszystkiego na etapy, wtedy jest łatwiej zdobyć wiedzę. A wiedza i chęci to wszytko co potrzebujesz plus trochę wsparcia do bliskich.

4. Oczywiście że myślałem, nawet bardzo chciałem meble od nich ale po zrobieniu projektu przez panią architekt czar ikei przepadł. Projekt bardzo nam się spodobał a 90% mebli w nim nie ma odpowiednika w ikei wiec zostało złożenie wszystkiego samemu od podstaw. Po drugie finalnie chyba wyjdę taniej niż ikea a w wyższym standardzie, u mnie mocno cenę podbiły okucia meblowe. 

Pozdrawiam i czekam na dziennik w dziale samorobów oczywiście :wink:

----------


## the_anonim

Dziś trochę szczegółów i informacji. Ale zacznę od początku czyli projekt bo chyba go nie pokazywałem.



I tak to ma w sumie wyglądać z tym że maskownica pod wyspą (tam gdzie jest miejsce do posiedzenia) nie będzie czarne a w kolorze frontów czyli hikora. 


No i tak, bardzo nam się spodobały blaty kompaktowe zaproponowane przez panią architekt, cena nas na początku trochę zbiła z nóg. Jedno musicie wiedzieć że te blaty sprzedaje się w całości. Odpaliłem neta jeden wieczór szybki rekonesans i są cena już bardziej przystępna. Dzwonię pytam jak z pocięciem go na odpowiednie formaty, żaden problem a cena z cięcie mała otwory na zlew czy płytę trochę droższe ale do przeżycia. Potem trochę matematyki i wychodzi że z jeden płyty nie da rady zrobić wszystkich blatów (wyspa plus boki wyspy, blat ze zlewem i blat w łazience) a z dwóch mamy spory odpad. Odpalam sketchup-a szybki rozkrój i wychodzi że zrobimy jeszcze wszystkie fronty na wyspie też z tego materiału i właściwie zostajemy bez odpadu.  Super problem się rozwiązał bo mieliśmy dylemat jakie fronty zrobić na wyspie. Plusem największym tego rozwiązania jest to że nic się z tymi frontami nie stanie bo w sumie ten materiał to plastik, a wiadomo że plastik is fantastic. Odporne na wodę twarde jak kamień i temperatura mu nie straszna, a rys nie widać i trudno je zrobić (próbowałem :wink: )
Ale jak zawsze nie ma tak dobrze są też wady, największym problemem jest grubość materiału (12mm) fajny bo cienki ale jak już chce się zrobić z niego front to trzeba w przypadku blum-a zastosować specjalne mocowania frontów które się nazywa expando *T* i ta magiczna literka T powoduje że są tam zamiast normalnych "baryłek" rozporowych takie specjalne tulejki które kosztują w h..j. Bo przecież cienkie fronty to nowość więc trzeba kroić klientów jak chcą coś innego. 

Trzeba było sobie z tym tematem poradzić. Zrobiłem trochę testów i w przypadku mojego materiału okazuje się że najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest zastosowanie zwykłych wkrętów meblowych 3,5x16 zeszlifowanych do długości około 8/9mm frontu nie da się wyrwać. Próbowałem szlifować "baryłki" z 12mm na 10mm ale nie jest to super sposób da się je wyrwać nawet stosując gruby wkręt fi5 trzeba się przyłożyć ale się da. 

"Baryłki"


Mój sposób montażu, 


Nauczony doświadczeniem że czasami warto wydać trochę kasy żeby ułatwić sobie samotną pracę kupiłem szablon blum-a po robocie pójdzie na sprzedaż



Fronty są dość szerokie bo 100cm więc na środku stosuje się tz. stabilizator żeby nie robił się banan gdy otwieramy szufladę, oczywiście ja sobie zrobiłem z blaszek które mi się walały na budowie :big tongue: 



Aha jeszcze jedna istotna rzecz jak by ktoś był też taki szalony i chciał tak robić jak ja fronty. Cena cięcia frontów przez firmę jest tania ale szlif krawędzi już nie w moim przypadku 30zł/mb a że trochę tych metrów wyszło, to kupiłem sobie frezarkę krawędziową i zrobiłem sobie taką fazkę jak mi się podobała czyli minimalna a potem szlifierka z papierem 120 i krawędzie są super gładkie. 





Wpis ten proszę nie traktować jako rozwiązanie polecane raczej jako przykład że jak się pokombinuje to można dużo zrobić we własnym zakresie i na akceptowalnym poziomie przez inwestora. :rotfl:

----------


## the_anonim

A z mniej technicznych spraw trawa rośnie więc przyszła pora na koszenie a że ostatnio groszem nie śmierdzimy to taka kosiarka przyszła



Dzieciaki się biły kto ma kosić. Tak że koszenie darmo, polecam :wink: 



Nie będę was trzymał z tą kuchnią do końca bo się możecie nie doczekać :tongue:  wyspa dostała dziś frontów (brak uchwytów, wszędzie tip on) wraz z blatem i bokami przypomina kryptę draculi  :big lol: 



Pozdrawiam

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Zgadzam się z formułą " poziom akceptowalny przez inwestora ".

----------


## #Miszka

Zdecydowanie "poziom akceptowalny przez inwestora" to jest wyrażenie klucz. 

Przy przyłożeniu się do roboty powinno wyjść fajnie w większości wypadków, a wszystko niedociągnięcia zazwyczaj widzą tylko osoby, które je robiły i tylko przez pewien czas... Im człowiek więcej robi, tym bardziej uczy się nie przejmować wszystkim. A i tak jest to często dużo lepiej niż profesjonalista, który robi byle szybko i na następną inwestycję. Co dla siebie to dla siebie.

@Anonim - dzięki za odpowiedzi. Z żoną bez doświadczenia, na podstawie youtube'a i forum wykończyliśmy mieszkanie sami i chociaż było momentami ciężko to satysfakcja ogromna.

Jeśli chodzi o kuchnie to jestem ciekawy końcowej wyceny jak wyszło.

Ja teraz będę próbował swoich sił z samodzielnym lakierowaniem mdf na fronty bo w mojej ocenie strasznie zdzierają za gotowe :tongue:

----------


## ACCel

Śmiem twierdzić, że "poziom akceptowalny przez inwestora" jest postawiony bardzo wysoko i pewnie większość wykonawców by go nie spełniła, a przynajmniej ta w rozsądnych kosztach.

Osprzęt do szuflad pewnie podwaja koszt inwestycji  :big grin:  Pamiętam jak kiedyś nie było podróbek Bluma to kupowałem mechanizmy szuflad z Ikei - bo to był Blum, ale taniej, choć i tak drogo. Dzisiaj są "podróbki", chociaż nie tak trwałe, pojedyncze sztuki się poddają po jakichś 7 latach.

----------


## sebcioc55

Mega te fronty wyglądają !!
A propo bluma, mam wszedzie tipon z blumotion i w szufladzie "smietnikowej" po jednej imprezie ktos mi zajechal prowadnice i po 2 mailach do bluma odeslalem uszkodzone elementy a oni odesłali mi nowe, bez zadnych paragonow niczego, to sie nazywa wieczna gwarancja!

----------


## the_anonim

Siemandero, dokopałem się do swojego dziennika, to coś skrobnę.

Dzięki chłopaki za miłe słowa widzę że trzymacie moją stronę :wink: 




> Takie ładne to kruszywo, po co Ci kostka?


Przegapiłem tego posta, ładne to on jest na zdjęciach, to jest kryszywo z gliną, świetne bo tanie i super się ubija często stosuje się je pod drogi, minus jest taki że po deszczu masz 5cm obcas z gliny i kamyczków na podeszwie, nie nadaje się jako warstwa ostateczna.

Skończyłem kuchnie zaraz wrzucę fotki, w wolnej chwile zrobię kosztorys bo sam jestem ciekaw waszej opinii czy drogo czy tanio czy się opłaca a może nie. Ja jestem mega zadowolony z efektu końcowego. Jak teraz patrzę na kuchnie to stwierdzam nieskromnie że rzuciłem się na głęboką wodę od razu ale udało się. Obecnie żona wykorzystuje mój nowy fach i powoli przenoszę się do pokoju córki. Wrzucę projekt jutro może będą jakieś fajne pomysły do dodania w tym temacie.

----------


## the_anonim

*Kuchnia Fotki*

----------


## the_anonim

*Kuchnia wyspa*

----------


## the_anonim

*Kuchnia "bebechy"*

Tu brakuje paru półek w szafkach które wlecą jak sobie pomierzę co tam ma być, jedyne szafa pod oknem zostaje całkowicie pusta na dzień dzisiejszy. Czas pokaże czy będzie to mini spiżarnia czy może coś innego będzie nam potrzebne.

----------


## pawnook

Krotko: Mistrz!

Mam prośbę, możesz wrzucić informacje, linki, filmiki, albo kanały youtuba itd które pomogły Ci zrealizować cały projekt?

----------


## Brysia8

Wow, jest mega! Jestem pod ogromnym wrażeniem!
Gratuluję i kibicuję dalej!

----------


## bcgarage

Kuchnia kozacka  :big grin:  Tak z ciekawości, co to za zlew? Jakiś nie standardowy chyba  :smile:

----------


## the_anonim

Hejka

Fajnie że wam się podoba.

*pawnook* 
Zainstaluj sobie dynalog od blum w nim robiłem wszystkie wyliczenia korpusów itp.
Jeśli będziesz robił na blum-ie warto sobie ściągnąć apkę na telefon "Easy Assembly" tam masz ściągę wszystkiego co jak zainstalować.
Jeśli chodzi o filmy zajrzyj na kanał "ten tego" choć by jak skręca korpus i montaż szuflad itp, i "specpiotr80" ma parę fajnych podstawowych filmików choć by instalacja zawiasów itp.No i oczywiście "Jarka Ostaszewskiego" z DiD ale on ma strasznie długie filmiki i mi się go zawsze ciężko ogląda.

Z narzędzi potrzebujesz"Szablon do zawiasów HETTICH"  załatwia większość pomiarów genialne małe plastikowe gówienko. Jakieś wiertło do konfirmatów i wiertła puszkowe pod zawiasy tyle ci wystarczy na początek.

Musisz wiedzieć co potrzebujesz w swojej kuchni wtedy dobierać rozwiązania i z nich się doktoryzować. Tego jest tak dużo i każda firma ma swoje systemy montażu. Ja u siebie tak naprawdę użyłem szuflad legrabox, podnośników hk top, i  zawiasy szafek, to wszystko.

Powodzenia jak będziesz miał problemy pisz.

*bcgarage* upolowany za grosze na olx. model "blanco supra 500-u" to jest model podwieszany tak że tylko blaty wodoodporne :wink:  Rozmiar raczej normalny 50x40cm.

----------


## the_anonim

Wrzucam jeszcze fotki montażu zmywarki bo sam długo tego szukałem. U mnie jest o tyle specyficznie że nie występuje klasyczny cofnięty cokół i tu był problem. Fotki przedstawiają ja to zostało u mnie wykonane. Czas pokaże czy dobrze.

Wycięcie w korpusie aby front zmywarki mógł się cofnąć plus zaklejenie tej wycinki jakimś klejem żeby woda tam nie robiła Sajgonu.



Cokół przycięty pod kątem i z odpowiednim wysunięciem aby się licował z frontem.



I tak to wygląda na gotowo (oczywiście surowa płyta zostanie też czym pociągnięta aby nie piła wody)





A od góry zamontowałem "uchwyt nabijany" frez zrobiłem multitulem plus dwa wkręty od tyłu i jest git.



Pozdro

----------


## the_anonim

To teraz rzeczy aktualne. Wrzucam projekt pokoju naszej córki bo żona ciągle ma problem z kolorem ścian, może coś doradzicie. Trochę się obawia o granat na ścianie z oknem czy nie będzie za ciemno i ponuro i czy robić dwie szczytowe na szaro jak w projekcie czy zostawić je białe. Sami ocencie.

Z mebli zmieni się tylko ta czarna komódka, będzie biała skrzynia na zabawki na której będzie można sobie wygodnie usiąść no miękkich poduchach. 

Podoba wam się?

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Kuchnia palce lizać. Chociaż chyba wolałam pierwszą wersję z czarnym panelem wyspy ale wiadomo, rzecz gustu no i dopasowania do reszty wystroju, a co tam jeszcze będzie to tylko Wy na razie wiecie. Pokój córki takoż. Jak dla mnie taka delikatna szarość będzie w sam raz. Biały być może zbyt by kontrastował z tym granatem i żółcią. Jedna praktyczna wątpliwość - czy gładka ściana przy łóżku i biurku nie będzie się brudzić lub wycierać. Z drugiej strony współczesne farby są coraz odporniejsze, więc być może obawa na wyrost...

----------


## pawnook

Ja troche z innej beczki. Widze projekty misssaionita. Jak to wyglada? Po wykonaniu projektu p. Sylwia wysyla zestawienie techniczne np jaki rodzaj plytek zastosowano, kolor frontow itd? Jaki mniej wiecej koszt zaprojektowania jednego pomieszczenia?

----------


## ACCel

Kuchnia ekstra. Wygląda na dopracowaną w każdym szczególe.

W pokoju dziecka mi by nie pasował ten biały na podłodze, nie wspominając o widocznych wszystkich drobinkach  :big grin: 
Czy to łóżko nie jest jakieś mini?

----------


## chilli banana

kuchnia mega, dopracowana w najmniejszym szczególe
koniecznie podaj koszt materiałów, jak to podliczysz  :smile: 

mam pytanie o wymiar wyspy - zastanawiam się, czy nie zmodyfikoawć mojego projektu i nie zrobić coś w stylu jak u ciebie, że przy samej wyspie można usiąść - bo rozumiem, że dość swobodnie można siedzieć przy tej wnęce na nogi?

co do pokoju córki, nie wiem ile ma lat, ale może już jest w stanie określić, jakie kolory jej się podobają 
granat pięknie się komponuje z brudnym różem, żółty oczywiście też jest super energetycznym kolorem i myślę, że do tych drabinek jak najbardziej pasuje, mi akurat biały bardziej odpowiada niż szary w tym zestawie kolorystycznym, ktory podałeś
huśtawki wiem, że w pokoju mojej córki bym nie zrobiła, ale to dlatego, że nie znam dziecka, które by się bujało mocniej i wyżej, więc chodzi o bezpieczeństwo, ale pewnie przemyśleliście tę kwestię, no ale szczerze - uważam, ze to bardziej gadżet, lepsze dla mnie krzesło brazylijskie, bo można usiaść i poczytac, ale to moje zdanie, wiec sie nie przejmuj  :wink: 
drabinek zazdroszczę, też chcialam zrobić w pokoju syna, ale chyba zabraknie miejsca, jednak mamy dosc male pokoiki

----------


## the_anonim

*Jola* wyspa z czarną maskownicą odpadła ze względu to że wykorzystałem materiał na fronty, ale teraz uważam że lepiej wyszło bo jest "jaśniej" od strony salonu (kwestia gustu :wink: )




> Widze projekty misssaionita. Jak to wyglada?


Pierwsze wypełniasz długą ankietę i info co tam byś chciał. Tworzony jest projekt i potem ma dwie poprawki (moja żona chyba z 5 razy poprawiała ten pokój :wink: ) Dokładnie tak jak piszesz, dostajesz linki do wszystkich rzeczy aby je kupić od farb poduszek po meble. Koszt to 10zł/m2  u nasz pokój ma 15m2 więc warto było spróbować bo pieniądze nie duże a projekty tej pani ciekawe. Wiadomo że na wizualizacji nie wszytko jest tak jak trzeba bo program to ogranicza choć by łóżko o którym wspomina  *ACCel* to jest łóżko z ikea które posiadamy i zostaje ale takiego nie było w programie więc zostało wrzucone jakieś zbliżone.

*ACCel*
Podłoga jest szara (mikrocemnet) a drabinki to taka mini siłownia bo gdzieś trzeba rozładować baterie dziecku :big grin:   a łóżko fakt jakoś dziwnie małe na wizualizacji. 

*chilli* wyspa ma 3x1m a wnęka ma głębokość 26cm i jest wystarczając bo na hokerach siedzisz bardziej wyprostowany, jest dużo miejsca na nogi nie ma mowy o biciu nogami w wyspę.  U nas jest tam 2 metry do posiedzenia i docelowo będzie tam 3szt hokerów.

Córa ma 7lat i bardzo dobrze potrafiła określić to tam chce ale jak bym wszystko chciał tam zmieścić to potrzebował bym hangaru :big lol: 
Kolory już wybrane, żona zdecydowała się na bardzo jasny szary i granat. 
A w miedzy czasie udało się zbudować pierwszy mebel według projektu żony. 





Pozdrawiam

----------


## ACCel

Miałem na myśli dr*o*binki na białej podłodze, a nie "dr*a*binki" ale jeżeli podłoga jest szara to spoko  :big grin: 

Nie ujmując talentowi twojej żony, ładna żółta kaczuszka z nogami zebry  :big lol:

----------


## chilli banana

a to nie masz jakoś mega szerokiej tej wyspy, super, to mi daje nadzieję, że coś wykombinuję  :wink: 
w moim projekcie miałam blat prostopadle do wyspy, ale to juz widzę, że się nie sprawdzi, bo jest mało miejsca, jednak skłaniam się ku poszerzeniu wyspy

komoda bardzo fajnie i starannie wykonana, robiłeś ją od podstaw tak?
te złote stópki to kupione czy pomalowane jakąś farbą?

----------


## the_anonim

Witam




> ładna żółta kaczuszka z nogami zebry


Trafiłeś w sedno :big lol: 

*chili* nie wiem o którą wartość ci chodzi ale jak patrze na wyspę to wydaje mi się ogromna. Oglądaliśmy wcześniej trochę kuchni wystawowych i powtarzałem że wyspa szeroka na 120 to minimum aż zobaczyłem taką wyspę na żywo i powiedziałem nigdy w życiu. W mojej opinii straszny kloc i brzydko wygląd może dlatego że tamta miała 220x120. Ten 1m u mnie jest w sam raz na te 3m powiedział bym nawet że w zupełności 90cm by wystarczyło, może dlatego że ja lubię długie a wąskie wyspy. Najlepiej pooglądać w realu bo metr na miarce to niby mało a jak się zobaczy taki mebel to się nagle zmienia zdanie. 

Tak komodę robiłem od podstaw (pocięte i oklejone formatki reszta to już moje zadanie) nóżki drewniane kupione na alledrogo pomalowane spreyem i blacha miedziana przyklejona na klej (komoda złożona w jeden dzień a nóżki żona robiła chyba z tydzień :big lol: )

Z placu boju pokój córki nabiera barw na ścianach, w przyszłym tygodniu powinny się pojawić pierwsze meble. 

Pozdro

----------


## the_anonim

*Koszty kuchnia*

Obiecałem podliczyć ile kosztował montaż kuchni, słowa dotrzymuje.

Płyty białe -  3000 (czyli korpusy szuflady wewnętrzne itp.) 
Fronty Egger Hikora naturalna - 1581
Fronty Cosmos Szary - 410 (czyli tak naprawdę czarny matt)
Blaty kompaktowe - 3856  (czyli dwa blaty w kuchni plus fronty wyspy i blat do łazienki, pocięcie i transport)
Okucia Blum - 7462 (czyli wszystkie mechanizmy, szuflady, prowadnice, zawiasy, podnośniki itp)
Graty - 854 (tu są wrzucone wszystkie drobne zakupy takie jak wkręty, wiertła, przymiary, kołki, nóżki, zawieszki, konfirmaty listwy cokołowe itp ogólnie drobnica z alledrogo plus sklepy meblowe) wiadomo że dużo z tego zostało na przyszłość ale jest to wrzucone jako typowy koszt przy kuchni.


*SUMA* 17163

Dużo? Mało? Sami oceńcie.

Pozdrawiam

PS. kosztorys robiony szybko na kolanie więc myślę że jak zrobilibyśmy 17500 to pewnie było by bardziej uczciwie.

----------


## chilli banana

> *chili* nie wiem o którą wartość ci chodzi ale jak patrze na wyspę to wydaje mi się ogromna.


chodzilo mi o metr szerokośc wyspy, myśłałam, że miejsce na nogi musi być duże głębsze, żeby wygodnie usiąść przy takiej wyspie
samą wyspę masz ogromną, nie przeczę


ciekawy patent z tą blachą miedzianą, ale to chyba poza moimi zdolnościami, pozostaje poszukać jakiejś zlotej farby :wink: 

jeśli chodzi o koszt kuchni, to pewnie niedużo, skoro wszystko sam robiłeś, kuchnia piękna, przemyślana i starannnie wykończona

----------


## ACCel

Ja myślę że warto. Tak jak kiedyś pisałem markowe okucia to około połowa kosztów. Ale dzięki temu masz niesłychany komfort używania szafek. Ja sobie nie wyobrażam kuchni bez szafek z pełnym dostępem na całą głębokość (w pełni wysuwane szuflady, "kołowrotki" w narożach). Trzaskające przy zamykaniu fronty też by mnie drażniły.

O blacie się nie wypowiem, bo nic nie wiem o takim typie blatu, ale pewnie też warto. Ja kupowałem na szybko blat 38mm z okleiną i po 3 latach jest do wymiany. 

No i wyobraź sobie że dla przeciętnego człowieka to jest kuchnia za 30k  :big grin:  Bo tyle by kosztowała na zamówienie.

A w kuchni spędza się większość życia towarzyskiego po osiągnięciu pewnego wieku  :tongue:

----------


## PaRa

> [B]
> *SUMA* 17163
> 
> Dużo? Mało? Sami oceńcie.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> PS. kosztorys robiony szybko na kolanie więc myślę że jak zrobilibyśmy 17500 to pewnie było by bardziej uczciwie.


 Aż sprawdziłem koszt mojej, 20800 zł za kuchnię, szafkę pod umywalkę z drewna i 3 parapety. Wszystko na BLUM, narożnik i cargo PEKA. Z bajerów elektryczny system Blum do kosza na śmieci. Blat dębowy, fronty frezowane i lakierowane.
Myślę, że dziś robocizna jest dużo droższa niż w 2017, mój stolarz był ze Starachowic.

 Twoja Kuchnia bardzo mi się podoba, kolorystyka jest super choć pewnie ciężko utrzymać w czystości.

----------


## L.mArK

Brałeś wszystko z meble.pl?

----------


## pawnook

> Ja myślę że warto. Tak jak kiedyś pisałem markowe okucia to około połowa kosztów. Ale dzięki temu masz niesłychany komfort używania szafek. Ja sobie nie wyobrażam kuchni bez szafek z pełnym dostępem na całą głębokość (w pełni wysuwane szuflady, "kołowrotki" w narożach). Trzaskające przy zamykaniu fronty też by mnie drażniły.
> 
> O blacie się nie wypowiem, bo nic nie wiem o takim typie blatu, ale pewnie też warto. Ja kupowałem na szybko blat 38mm z okleiną i po 3 latach jest do wymiany. 
> 
> No i wyobraź sobie że dla przeciętnego człowieka to jest kuchnia za 30k  Bo tyle by kosztowała na zamówienie.
> 
> A w kuchni spędza się większość życia towarzyskiego po osiągnięciu pewnego wieku


Jak doliczysz do tego koszt sprzetu to tez prawie 30k wyjdzie, bo jesli ktos robi kuchnie na zamowienie to raczej podaje koszt calkowity.

----------


## the_anonim

Cześć

Wracając do wyceny kuchni. Odkopałem jedyną wycenę jaką miałem czyli z biura w którym robiłem projekt. Kwota za kuchnię to 25500 plus 7800 za blaty czyli w sumie  33300. Z tym że była to wycena na płytach swisskrono czyli tańszych i tandemboxach też dużo tańszych niż obecnie założonych legrboxach (nie wspominając o tip on synchronizacjach itp). A okres oczekiwania na kuchnie 3m-c tak że widać że nie są drodzy bo mają ruch. Dlatego śmiem twierdzić że kuchnia na obecnym zestawie dała by na pewno 4 z przodu przy wycenie.  




> Brałeś wszystko z meble.pl?


 Nie, u nich tylko płyty i jakąś drobnicę jak nóżki itp. Okucia mają drogie, najtaniej znalazłem w phu-gral.eu polecam z czystym sumieniem, najlepiej od razu prosić o szefową (mega miła osoba).

*L.mArK* ty robisz kuchnie zawodowo więc najwięcej mógł byś tu powiedzieć ale mam świadomość że ze zdjęć to sobie można. :popcorn: 

Z rzeczy bieżących żona napaliła się na szafę pax do pokoju córki, pojechaliśmy do Ikea. Powiem szczerze że po liźnięciu tematu meblarskiego jak zobaczyłem jak są zrobione te meble trochę się zawiodłem jakoś wcześniej wydawały mi się super dopracowane. A że akurat przez obecną sytuację były mega braki na sklepie nie udało się skompletować szafy jaką sobie żona wymyśliła, więc zostało zakasać rękawy i zrobić córce pojemną szafę według projektu żony. Ale nie mogliśmy wrócić do domu z pustymi rekami bo wzięliśmy od szwagra busa wiec w zamian kupiliśmy wypoczynek do salonu :big grin: .  Następnego dnia zrobiliśmy rozkrój szafy i wyszło coś takiego.





To taki mezalians z Ikea bo front lustrzany kosze i drążek są od nich :wink: 

Poza tym działamy w pokoju córki (półmetek), kuchnia dostała baterię, indukcja zmywarka itp podłączone, był też elektryk pospinać włączniki w salonie bo nie mogłem sobie z tym poradzić. Jeszcze zrobimy garderobę w sypialni i możemy myśleć o przeprowadzce :yes:  





Pozdro

----------


## the_anonim

Witam

Szybki wpisik,zrobiłem ścieżkę do domu. Obrzeża w ramach dalszych eksperymentów z palonym drewnem, potem wysiewka płyty i kamień dekoracyjny. Efekt bazowy nam się podoba, trzeba zrobić jeszcze nasadzenia roślin i będzie gites. 
W środku też działamy, mam nadzieję że do końca tygodnia będę w stanie pokazać wam garderobę i parę innych rzeczy.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## seler2

Do opalania drewna używałem taniego palnika do papy i butli z gazem - szybko, łatwo i pełna kontrola nad efektem.

pozdrawiam
s

----------


## the_anonim

Hello

Była dłuższa przerwa a to oznacz przeważnie jedno, przeprowadzkę :yes: . Mieszkamy od początku września. Na dzień dzisiejszy muszę wstrzymać się ze zdjęciami wnętrza bo oczywiście dużo brakuje w większości pomieszczeń ale na osłodę wrzucę pokój córki bo ten faktycznie gotowy chyba w pełni.




Fajnym patentem jest skrzynia na kołkach chowana pod siedzisko, wszystkie dziwne zabawki które nie mieszczą się w szafie lądują tam. Skrzynia wyjeżdża na środek pokoju wrzucamy wszystko z podłogi i pokój czysty  :big grin:

----------


## the_anonim

Obecnie dziennik raczej będzie służył jak miejsce wrzucania projektów około domowych. 

*Łóżko*

Gdzieś trzeba spać więc na pierwszy rzut poszło łóżko do sypialni, pomysłów było dużo, wygrał minimalizm/naturalizm :wink:  i materiał którego mam dużo(pomyłka dostawy przy dachu), deski świerkowe  45x150mm plus materac futon "sumo", 100%bawełny (fajna opcja w dobie materacy nafaszerowanych  super/hiper/ultra technologią rodem z NASA). Wymiar łóżka to 160x200.

----------


## the_anonim

*Łóżko cd*

----------


## the_anonim

*Łóżko cd*

Parę detali.

----------


## the_anonim

Łóżko oczywiście pewnie dostanie zagłowie i jakieś szafki nocne jak tylko nam się coś w głowie urodzi :wink: 

Kolejny projekt *Drewutnia*

Oczywiście wszystko z pozostałości po budowie, plus blacha od szwagra (dzięks), deski palone i olejowane.

----------


## the_anonim

Kolejny temat to *Garderoba*utrzymana raczej w stylu loftowym dość surowa. Tu podobnie jak wcześniej wykorzystujemy to co już mamy. Kątowniki mam z Niemiec (pozostałości po jednej z budów), a płyta meblowa to fronty z kuchni jak pamiętacie tam były za ciemnie i nie pasowały do niczego, za to w garderobie z czernią i cegłą siadły idealnie.
Z kosztów dodatkowych zakupione zostały kosze z Ikea po trzy dla każdej strony jakieś pałąki na wieszaki (żona zażyczyła sobie taki z paskiem led w środku całkiem fajny bajer ładnie podświetla ubrania)ogólnie koszty znikome.
Projekt jeszcze nie skończony bo brakuje paru półek i jeszcze ściana na wprost wejścia jest nie zagospodarowana a żona oczywiście nie mieści się na swojej (wiekszej stronie) :bash: 

Kątowniki pocięte na wymiar i skręcone śrubkami i płyty docięte na wymiar, ot cała filozofia :smile: 

Sorki że cześć zdjęć z ciuchami ale nie chciało mi się sprzątać do fotek:






Męska strona





Damska

----------


## the_anonim

Na podwórku też się trochę dzieje, wypożyczyliśmy na próbę glebogryzarkę i wyrównaliśmy teren wkoło domu, trawka plus chwaty sobie rosną jest pięknie bo zielono.



Co bym nam się nie nudziło teściu zorganizował ciągniki z pługiem i założone zostało poletko ( około 2 może 3ary), w tym samym miejscu w którym było przed zakupem działki.



W ostatnim czasie przygarnęliśmy też dwa małe czarne diabły od teścia.





No i tak sobie powoli żyjemy i mieszkamy :bye: .

Pozdro

----------


## seler2

Gratulacje! Super ta garderoba wyszła.

----------


## 19TOMEK65

przy meblach kuchennych czoła formatek oklejałeś sam czy hurtownia ?

----------


## the_anonim

Hej. Hurtownia. Szkoda czasu i jakości a cena niewielka.

----------


## the_anonim

Witam

Wskoczyło parę projektów to coś skrobnę.

*Drzwi garderoba* było tyle pomysłów że hohoo... stanęło w końcu na stylu industrialno-więziennym :big lol: 

Trochę stali w postaci kątowników, profili i siatki cięto-ciągnionej plus system przesuwny polskiej firmy Roc Design model Bragi. Plus trochę mojej pracy i na koniec trzy spraye w kolorze czarnym. Nam się bardzo podoba :yes:

----------


## the_anonim

W związku z tym że mamy pieski musiała powstać buda na czas jak nie ma nas w domu. A potem druga bo jedna będzie miała młode i nie wpuści drugiej do budy.

Pieski dość delikatne (tak na się wydaje) więc poszło 8cm grafitu w ściany, dach, podłogę i budy wyglądają jak dla jakiś wielkich psów a w środku w sam dla tych maluchów.

Pierwsza dostała drewno palone plus olej i wygląda bardzo ładnie, druga była robiona na szybko i pociągnięta jakąś resztką lakierobejcy wygląda słabo.

----------


## the_anonim

Miałem też trochę urlopu więc żeby mi się nie nudziło żona rzuciła pomysł na wykonanie ogrodzenia z jednej z trzech nie ogrodzonych stron (od łąki). Szybka kalkulacja   pokazała że mamy trochę dużo metrów do zrobienia więc padło na słupki okrągłe (fi 3 :cool:  tani panel fi 3.2 wysokości 124cm i 25cm podmurówka kolor antracyt. 



Świder ręczny Fi 25cm. Ziemia super miękka i gdyby nie korzenie drzew robota szła by szybko a tak  :spam: .  Jak widać woda u mnie dość wysoko w tej części działki. Ta łąka z którą graniczę dosłownie pływa.





Nie podobają mi się betonowe łączniki podmurówki więc zastosowałem takie. Są dużo bardziej estetyczne i ogrodzenie jest wizualnie "lżejsze".









W sumie wyszło 55m koszt trochę poniżej 3tys.zł co jest chyba dobrym wynikiem, czeka mnie jeszcze dwie podobne długości i działka będzie zamknięta.

Pozdrawiam zaglądających.

----------


## the_anonim

I na koniec rzut oka na dom z końca działki porą jesienną bo zimową raczej tego się nie da nazwać. 



i kolaż na ziemi zrobiony z mrozu i słońca (jak od linijki) :big grin:

----------


## the_anonim

Cześć,
Zrobiliśmy trochę rzeczy więc na bieżąco postaram się coś wrzucić. 

*Kominek*

Kominek kupiony dawno temu Masterflame Piccolo 7kw
Rura czarna to polska produkcja Parkanex grubość 2mm
Komin dwuścienny izolowany ze strony komin-stalowy.pl stal 1.4404 grubość 1mm izolacja 50mm

W sumie zeszło dwa dni takie bardzo luźne. Trochę dało mi w kość latanie po dachu w taką pogodę, ale było warto.
Kominek odsunięty od ściany na 40cm, komin izolowany nagrzewa się do takiej temperatury że jest ciepły można trzymać na nim rękę podczas palenia nie parzy, więc myślę że dach jest bezpieczny.

Sorki ale nie mam za dużo zdjęć z samej roboty bo większość czasu spędzonego na dachy było po zmroku.



Oczywiście musiałem trafić na słup betonowy robiąc doporowadzenie powietrza do kominka, na szczęście minimalnie dało się go ominąć, a maskownica rury zakryje babola.













Cdn.

----------


## the_anonim

CD.

*Meble*
Uzupełniliśmy zabudowę w garderobie, i powstała długo oczekiwana szafa w holu (w końcu mamy gdzie wieszać kurtki :yes: )
Płyta jak zawsze cięta i oklejona w centrum.meble.pl, front z lustrem i wyposażenie szafys Ikea (uchwyty, kosz na duperele, półka jezdna dla córy, wieszak na kurtki dziecięce i torebki plus oświetlenie na czujkę). Reszta to praca własna, dwa dość długie wieczory i się udało. Przez półkę na dole trochę bardziej skomplikowany montaż niż klasyczna szafa ale dzięki niej mebel jest "lżejszy" ciekawszy i bardziej funkcjonalny (brawo dla żony za pomysł).

Regał w garderobie to prosta konstrukcja z resztek płyt które nam zostały po robieniu szafy i korpusów do kuchni (funkcjonalnie i tanio :wink: )



Wiadomo która kolumna jest męska :big lol: 




Hol a właściwie malutki przedsionek  :yes:  w pierwszej kolejności dostał tapetę na jedną ścianę



Szafa

[img]https://i.imgur.com/oJ1fvOn.jpg[img]

----------


## the_anonim

Oczywiście w między czasie powstają też mniejsze projekciki takie szybkie mniej funkcjonalne i niezbędne, raczej typowo cieszące oko które też są potrzebne.





Z grubych tematów które ciągle czekają to: listwy przypodłogowe, stół jadalniany, stolik kawowy, zielona ściana wertykalna plus oświetlenie w paru miejscach. Potem możemy się przenieść na dwór gdzie roboty jest na najbliższe 10 lat :wink: 






*PS*
Trochę ludzi pisze do mnie jak ta moja malutka PC sobie radzi, a no radzi sobie bardzo dobrze, na dzień dzisiejszy 99% grzane jest tylko na nocnej taryfie i spokojnie daje radę, akurat mrozy które były wypadały na weekendzie gdzie pompa pracuje sobie cały czas w taniej taryfie. Przy takich -15 stopniach trzeba by ją pewnie włączyć też na trochę w dzień. Ogólnie tak jak wychodziło z OZC pompa jest krojona pod ten dom i spokojnie go ogrzewa działając tylko przez noc (z tym że wychodząc do pracy wyłączamy reku i włączamy po powrocie). Zużycie za ten sezon do dnia dzisiejszego to ~1600kwh czyli jakieś 640zł (z pod licznika nie z licznika pompy bo ten faktycznie przekłamuje).

Pozdro

----------


## RRR.

Mam takie samo rozwiązanie z kominem stalowym wpuszczanym bezpośrednio do kozy z wysokiego sufitu, z tym że stalowy fragment komina dwuściennego pomalowałem czarną farbą żaroodporną, żeby był w kolorze rury schodzącej do kozy. Designersko wygląda super i robi wrażenie na gościach, natomiast z praktycznego punktu widzeniu po prawie roku mieszkania zauważyłem dwa problemy. Po pierwsze brak wyczystki powoduje, że zacinający deszcz mimo strażaka wlewa się do kozy - dlatego w okresie wiosenno letnim gdy nie korzystam z pieca demontuję deflektor i pod wlot komina w kozie podstawiam naczynko na skroplinę (naczynko jest ustawione na drewienkach, więc z zewnątrz nie jest widoczne). Drugim problem jest natomiast szum wiatru niosący się po kominie przy bardzo silnym wietrze, ale do tego już chyba się przyzwyczailiśmy  :smile:  A jakie Ty masz spostrzeżenia po tym krótkim okresie użytkowania ?

----------


## the_anonim

Hej. 
Ja też chciałem pomalować na czarno ale żona stwierdziła że tak jest ok. Pomalować zawsze można w drugą stronę nie bardzo :wink: . Z tym deszczem to chyba mam podobnie, raz się tak zdarzyło że słyszałem co jakiś czas krople, dzięki za tipa z tym naczyniem. Wiatru u mnie nie słychać może kwesta ustawienia dachu itp. Za to denerwuje mnie strzelanie metaliczne jak ostro się pali, jakaś blacha (może deflektor) podczas rozszerzania czy coś.  Poza tym to bajka, kominek fajna rzecz, całego domu nie jest w stanie ogrzać ciepło zostaję w salonie, korytarz i pokoje pozostają w normalnej temperaturze, ale te 60m2 dość szybko się nagrzewa. Liczę że będzie to główne (okazjonalne) źródło ogrzewania w okresie jesiennym.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Drops2

Kto Ci  robił projekt wentylacji?
Mam podobną wysokość w salonie, czy warto zrobić tak jak u Ciebie przepływ przez cały salon od dołu go góry?
Jak się czyści twoje rurki od wentylacji?

----------


## the_anonim

Hej *Drops2*

1. W sumie to nikt, kiedyś z jednym instalatorem zrobiliśmy szybki projekt na kolanie a potem wczytując się w temat dograłem szczegóły.
2. Tego nie wiem, kiedyś trafiłem na jakieś opracowanie na temat przepływów powietrza i przy takim układzie pomieszczeń tak było zalecane. A że pasowało mi to do mojego usytuowania rur i koncepcji ustawienia mebli nie drążyłem tematu bardziej.
3. Nie wiem, a jak się to robi przy "normalnych" flexach?

Pozdro

----------


## ariater

Witam, bardzo mi sie podoba jak urzadzasz swoj dom, meble sa swietne, tapeta w holu itd. W holu masz szafe, tak patrze na nia, i sobie mysle - czy potrzebna jest ta polka na samym dole ?



Bez tej polki (deski ?), mozesz wsunac buty niedbalym ruchem nogi  :Lol: , ale, przede wszystkim, jest duzo wygodniej przy odkurzaniu, a zwlaszcza mopowaniu. U mnie wszystkie szafy montowane bezposrednio do podlogi sa bez progow.
Jesli potrzebne jest usztywnienie konstrukcji, to moze by wystarczyly male kantowki po bokach ?

----------


## Drops2

do rury wkłada się nasączoną gąbkę i przepycha się pod ciśnieniem, lub ozonuje się kanały. Takie coś wyczytałem.

----------


## the_anonim

Siemandero, 
Trochę mnie nie było, ale już się poprawiam :tongue: 

*ariater* Cały bajer tej szafy to ta dolna skrzynia, fakt wygodniej by było tak jak piszesz, ale tu chodzi o taką półkę w zupełnie innym kolorze jako dodatek do dość powściągliwej białej szafy. Ot taki smaczek sobie pani inwestorka wymyśliła żeby nie było za łatwo dla mnie. :wink: 

Co tam u nas, a no nie zwalniamy tempa i cały czas coś robimy i planujemy w miarę naszego czasu i budżetu. Do domu zawitały w KOŃCU długo oczekiwane listwy przypodłogowe (MDF białe 8cm wysokie). Dom w końcu zaczął wyglądać jak prawie skończony.  :big grin: .

----------


## the_anonim

Projekty projekciki tak jak wspominałem teraz jest czas na ich realizację.

W wielki skrócie wyglądało to tak:
Małża zażyczyła sobie *Stolik kawowy* do salonu. Pokazała zdjęcie z inspiracją, trochę się skrzywiłem trochę uśmiechnąłem, wsiadłem w auto i pojechałem na złomowisko :big lol: 

Przywiozłem materiał :big grin: 




Szybkie planowanie projektu




Spawarka w dłoń i jazda







I w sumie moja praca się tu skończyła, żona dostała szlifierki, papiery ścierne, spraye, lakiery, odrdzewiacze, szczotki itp. z robiła takie "cudeńko".








Tak szczerze byłem sceptycznie nastawiony na początku ale efekt końcowy bardzo mi pasuje, jest inny, jest jedyny niepowtarzalny i pasuje nam do wnętrza i mieści wszystko jak są goście na kawie (wielkość 1x1m) czego chcieć więcej :wink: 

Ps. Stoli wykonany w trendzie "zero waste" :big tongue:

----------


## Apacer

Ciekawe, ciekawe, ja myślałem coś w stylu złamanej płyty żelbetowej  :smile:  można czasem takie coś spotkać na insta.

----------


## seler2

Bardzo ładny stolik, czym czerniłeś blachę? Oksyda czy to farba?

----------


## coachu13

Well done  :wink:

----------


## maaszak

> *Kominek*


Czuję się zainspirowany  :smile:  
Dokładnie taki sam komin planuję wykonać u siebie. I przy zamawianiu nasunęło mi się pytanie, jak uszczelnione jest przejście przez panel na rąbek? W komplecie do komina mam tą "blachę dachową skośną" z przepustem, u Ciebie widze, że ona w całości schowana jest pod panelem i jedynie w panelu jest dopasowany otwór na tą wystającą część i jak rozumiem tu jest jakieś uszczelnienie dodatkowe?

----------


## the_anonim

Hej *maaszak* Dokładnie tak jak piszesz. Nie pamiętam jakiego uszczelniacza użyłem ale dałem go fest :yes: . Fotka pokazuje wszystko.

----------


## the_anonim

A teraz Siemandero wszystkim.
Trochę się zapuściłem z tematami bieżącymi. To może pierwsze trochę danych. Zima się skończyła dość późno bo dla mnie pod koniec kwietnia.
Dane:
Stan podlicznika z PC przed zimą 1600kWh
Stan po zimie 3750
Czyli 2150 kWh x ~0,40zł(dokładnie nie wiem ile płacę za II taryfę ale coś koło tego) = *860zł* ( za cały sezon zimowy)

Ps. Tak 100% w drugiej taryfie idzie ogrzać mój dom tą mała pompą (5kw) no może w 98% :big tongue: .
Pozdro.

----------


## exetterenak

> A teraz Siemandero wszystkim.
> Trochę się zapuściłem z tematami bieżącymi. To może pierwsze trochę danych. Zima się skończyła dość późno bo dla mnie pod koniec kwietnia.
> Dane:
> Stan podlicznika z PC przed zimą 1600kWh
> Stan po zimie 3750
> Czyli 2150 kWh x ~0,40zł(dokładnie nie wiem ile płacę za II taryfę ale coś koło tego) = *860zł* ( za cały sezon zimowy)
> 
> Ps. Tak 100% w drugiej taryfie idzie ogrzać mój dom tą mała pompą (5kw) no może w 98%.
> Pozdro.


Świetny wynik. Wrzuć w stopkę parametry domu. Może być podobnie do mojego albo inaczej ale pokazujące przekroje, materiały i zapotrzebowanie  :wink:

----------


## the_anonim

Projekty, projekciki cd..

Temat jeszcze z początku marca z tego co widzę po zdjęciach, to *stół jadalniany* wizja była dość jasna od dawna drewno metal. Blat w postaci całego "slab-a" z tak zwanym oflisem bądź live edge, nogi metalowe dla równowagi lekkie ale nie banalne(czytaj na pewno nie dwa prostokąty z profila 40x60 :big tongue: ) i tu z pomocą przyszedł jeden fajny jutuber z za wielkiej wody. :wink:  Potem przyszedł czas szukania materiału na blat, i powiem wam że były chwile zwątpienia, ceny powalają ale udało się znaleźć bardzo dobry materiał i to można powiedzieć pod domem bo całe 10km od nas. A były już plany jazdy po całym kraju. Zresztą to wszystko nie ważne. Lecimy z fotorelacją.

Materiał to jesion 4/5lat suszony pod chmurką rozmiar ~90/95x235cm grubość wyjściowa 6cm wilgotność ~12%

----------


## the_anonim

Nogi to pręt fi12 w kształcie dwóch "odwróconych koron". Malowanie czarny mat spray. Poszło łącznie 45szt metrowych prętów :ohmy: 



Pierwsze przymiarki



Blat po frezowaniu i szlifowaniu (papier od 60 do 240)

----------


## the_anonim

Składanie tego w całość.

Ceowniki użyte aby zapobiec wypaczaniu się blatu



[img]https://i.imgur.com/744y3Qb.jpg[img]

Nie ma lipy wszystkie połączenia (drewno metal) na specjalne mufy



Blat gotowy do impregnowania



Na spód poszedł olej Koopmans olej twardy (Yagolie parkiet kolor bezbarwny) i na to lakier tej samej firmy Houtlak PU (półmat).



Na górną cześć blatu poszedł sam lakier bo stwierdziliśmy że olej trochę za bardzo przyciemna materiał. 3 warstwy oleju po każdej szlifowanie papier 800.

----------


## the_anonim

Gotowy projekt

----------


## the_anonim

Z jednej strony stołu z założenia ma być ławka z drugiej krzesła. Wiec teraz *Ławka*

Materiał: Drewno akacja, nogi metal w podobnym stylu co stół pręt fi 10





Przed i po :wink:

----------


## the_anonim

Nogi 



Ubytki wypełnione żywicą epoksydową plus barwnik czarny



No i efekt po oleju tym samym co blat, tu olej zrobił taką robotę że postanowiliśmy nic więcej z tym nie robić



Efekt końcowy (deska z jednej strony ma zostawiony oflis a od strony stołu ścięta na równo żeby się wygodnie siedziało)

----------


## the_anonim

Na koniec zostały upolowane krzesła z Ikea i bam! mamy gdzie jeść posiłki :wink: 



Ps. fotka stołu z dzisiaj

Podsumowując to był duży projekt jak dla mnie, ale też bardzo przyjemny (momentami  :big tongue: ). Ilość roboczo godzin bez odpowiedniego zaplecza jest przy czymś  takim ogromna, szkoda pisać. Z grubych tematów "w środku" pozostaje zielona ściana w salonie, a poza tym pewnie jeszcze ze sto małych rzeczy.

Pozdro dla budujących a w szczególności samorobów.

----------


## the_anonim

*seler2* zapomniałem ci odpisać sorki, wszystko przy stoliku kawowym robione sprayem dałem żonie resztki jakie miałem i się bawiła. Oksydą jeszcze nie robiłem ale widziałem efekty, dobrze to wygląda.

*exetterenak* stopki brak z lenistwa, ale postaram się poprawić :wink:  z grubsza to 20cm xps pod płytą, 20cm styro0,32 ściana, 16cm Pir dach, PC 5kw i Reku. zapotrzebowanie jak dobrze pamiętam ~45kw/m2 roczne na poziomie 6200/6300kwh czy jakoś tak. Gdzieś jest podane całe OZC moje liczone przez Asolta.

Pozdro

----------


## Magdalena74

Hej Anonim, podaj proszę wymiary blatu i jego cenę.  Wyszło kapitalnie!

----------


## exetterenak

> *seler2* zapomniałem ci odpisać sorki, wszystko przy stoliku kawowym robione sprayem dałem żonie resztki jakie miałem i się bawiła. Oksydą jeszcze nie robiłem ale widziałem efekty, dobrze to wygląda.
> 
> *exetterenak* stopki brak z lenistwa, ale postaram się poprawić z grubsza to 20cm xps pod płytą, 20cm styro0,32 ściana, 16cm Pir dach, PC 5kw i Reku. zapotrzebowanie jak dobrze pamiętam ~45kw/m2 roczne na poziomie 6200/6300kwh czy jakoś tak. Gdzieś jest podane całe OZC moje liczone przez Asolta.
> 
> Pozdro


Dalej uważam że to dobry wynik. Zakładając poprawność wyliczenia OZC SCOP wychodz około 3.0. 6300/2150=2,93

I zazdroszczę umiejętności manualnych oraz wyobraźni do tworzenia wyposażenia. Czytałem już od jakiegoś czasu Twój dziennik i bardzo mi odpowiada to co robisz

pzdr

----------


## Dulin7

Hej. Obserwuję dziennik i jestem pod wrażeniem Twoich umiejetności stolarskich. Świetnie te meble wyglądają. Mam pytanie jeszcze co do elewacji. Widze że od kiedy zaciągałeś siatkę minęło juz prawie 4 lata. Jak oceniasz trwałość? Zaciągałeś klej tylko na raz czy dawałeś tez 2 warstwę?  Widać gdzieś jakieś złuszczenia spękania?

----------

